# PSA: The new series 5 amiibo cards pre-order have started!!!



## CanuckChick

I will update as soon as I get more alerts!

In Canada : Online on bestbuy.ca, limit of 1 pack (contains 6 cards) per household (boo!) https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5/15759461

In Australia : https://www.gamesmen.com.au/brand-amiibo/sort-by/newest/sort-direction/asc?s=09 You lucky souls can buy a whole box *jealous in Canadian* . 
Limit of 25 for individual packs and limit of 5 for the box  *jealousy increases*

A tip for those on twitter, you may want to follow @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews for alerts, they cover worldwide availabilities and you'd get the notifs faster!

For those in UK, according to ACWorld the pre-order may be online on nintendo.co.uk so keep an eye on that!
And for those in US they haven't specified it'll be store-exclusive like Target with Sanrio so hopefully it'll be widely available (fingers crossed!)

UPDATE:
*Pre-order is now live in US via walmart.com*!!! 


			Robot or human?


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Oh man, thanks for making this. I don’t have Twitter so I can’t keep up with these things so please ping me when the US preorders get announced if they do


----------



## canary:)

Thank you for making this thread  very helpful!! Hope I can buy some amiibo cards.


----------



## CanuckChick

SoftCrowbar said:


> Oh man, thanks for making this. I don’t have Twitter so I can’t keep up with these things so please ping me when the US preorders get announced if they do


I will try


----------



## xara

thanks for posting this! i preordered myself a pack from best buy canada last night. i’m lowkey bummed that there’s a limit of one pack per person, but i’m grateful for anything that i can get! plus, maybe i’ll be able to get more if amazon or nintendo’s official website gets them in stock. :’)


----------



## AccfSally

My gosh I hope they let us in the US make pre-orders and not let it just be Target again!


----------



## CanuckChick

Live for US : walmart.com!!!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Animal-Crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-Series-5/221975349

@SoftCrowbar @AccfSally

I will now be offline for awhile, but for those in other countries who haven't heard anything, looks like the rollout started last night for some places & the announcements have been rolling in all morning so a tip even if you don't have an account on twitter, just keep refreshing the @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews account to get the latest.  

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Matt0106

I was checking randomly for fun a couple of minutes ago and luckily, I came across Series 5 on Best Buy! Managed to snag a pack


----------



## your local goomy

I'm not sure if Walmart is pre-orders or just a listing...I unfortunately can't find a way to buy it


----------



## AccfSally

CanuckChick said:


> Live for US : walmart.com!!!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Animal-Crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-Series-5/221975349
> 
> @SoftCrowbar @AccfSally
> 
> I will now be offline for awhile, but for those in other countries who haven't heard anything, looks like the rollout started last night for some places & the announcements have been rolling in all morning so a tip even if you don't have an account on twitter, just keep refreshing the @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews account to get the latest.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!



Just made it!


----------



## CanuckChick

your local goomy said:


> I'm not sure if Walmart is pre-orders or just a listing...I unfortunately can't find a way to buy it


I'm Canadian but I just checked it out for you @your local goomy and it worked fine, it lets me put it in the cart for pre-order, so keep trying and good luck!


----------



## your local goomy

That's weird, it won't let me put it in my cart at all.

Edit: oop, I'm just dumb lol. Just went ahead and got mine! Tysm!


----------



## EmmaFrost

This sucks, lol. You can only pre-order one pack in Canada at Best Buy then with shipping (since $6.99 obviously isn't enough to warrant free shipping) it comes to around $15.


----------



## Sid

They are up for preorder at Walmart in the US .
2 pack maximum.


----------



## azurill

CanuckChick said:


> Live for US : walmart.com!!!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Animal-Crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-Series-5/221975349
> 
> @SoftCrowbar @AccfSally
> 
> I will now be offline for awhile, but for those in other countries who haven't heard anything, looks like the rollout started last night for some places & the announcements have been rolling in all morning so a tip even if you don't have an account on twitter, just keep refreshing the @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews account to get the latest.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


Thank you so much just pre-ordered mine

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2021



your local goomy said:


> I'm not sure if Walmart is pre-orders or just a listing...I unfortunately can't find a way to buy it


There is a place to pre-order them. The limit is 2 just preordered mine.


----------



## JellyBeans

probably for the best they're not available for preorder in the uk yet.. still need to decide if I'm going to buy them or not! the only ones I own as of yet are the Sanrio ones so we'll see


----------



## SoftCrowbar

The preorders for Walmart are already out of stock!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Wow that went fast. Got an order in 10 minutes before it went out of stock hope I'm good.


----------



## Sid

SoftCrowbar said:


> The preorders for Walmart are already out of stock!



wow! I got lucky. I was subscribed to IGN deals and got an alert. I hope they have plenty in stock in stores on 5 Nov.


----------



## azurill

SoftCrowbar said:


> The preorders for Walmart are already out of stock!


That really was fast glad I got mine in time.


----------



## Sheando

UGH the one morning I get to sleep in, and they go out of stock in an hour and a half. I knew they were going to deliberately underproduce these cards to increase scarcity. The next two weeks will be such a pain.


----------



## JKDOS

CanuckChick said:


> UPDATE:
> *Pre-order is now live in US via walmart.com*!!!
> 
> 
> Robot or human?



Out of stock already.


----------



## pinkfawn

Oof, I couldn't pre-order any until payday on Friday as it is, and they're already gone from Walmart. Not surprised. Guess I'm gonna have to stick to my original plan of waiting outside Target early on the 5th. I mentioned it in another thread, but I used to work at my local Target so I'm hoping some of my friends who open that morning can buy me a few packs to pay them back, but Target is stingy sometimes about letting employees buy things when they release while employees are on the clock (namely Pokemon cards), so I'm not gonna hold my breath and just get there early anyway.


----------



## edsett

ugh hoping target will have some available for walk ups if they sell out of preorders too


----------



## AccfSally

Guys, it's back up.
Hurry!:https://www.walmart.com/ip/Animal-C...did=&affiliates_ad_id=565706&campaign_id=9383

Edit: Now they're gone again, that was fast....


----------



## kayleee

Ahhh I can’t believe they are sold out already. I’m going to be refreshing Walmart all day


----------



## Khaelis

EmmaFrost said:


> This sucks, lol. You can only pre-order one pack in Canada at Best Buy then with shipping (since $6.99 obviously isn't enough to warrant free shipping) it comes to around $15.



I feel your woes. I think I may just go there on my own time or just wait until they're on Amazon, lol.


----------



## Sara?

Is there europe pre order too? Im in France and would love to pre-order !


----------



## Sin

Well... Missed out on these. Looks like I have to wait a while. :/


----------



## Licorice

Of course they’re out of stock already. Welp, to etsy I’ll go lmao


----------



## canary:)

Me too I am in Belgium too. I would like to preorders  If I see something for Europe I will post here in this thread.


----------



## Khaelis

Scalper bots are definitely buying out stock where possible, it seems.


----------



## JKDOS

Licorice said:


> Of course they’re out of stock already. Welp, to etsy I’ll go lmao



They won't be there until the "hackers" dump the new Amiibo binaries to the internet, which does require the Amiibos to be already released. Hopefully they restock as we move closer to Nov 5.


----------



## Licorice

JKDOS said:


> They won't be there until the "hackers" dump the new Amiibo binaries to the internet, which does require the Amiibos to be already released. Hopefully they restock as we move closer to Nov 5.


I know lol


----------



## kayleee

Oh, just managed to grab 2 packs from Walmart US! I kept refreshing and they eventually allowed me to go through with my purchase.


----------



## Sid

There are probably a ton of people who put some packs in their cart but never ordered them. They will soon expire so there should be more popping up, hopefully.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Do y’all think they’ll have these out in the stores open for grabs like they originally did with series 1-4? Or will this be Sanrio cards 2.0?


----------



## Sheando

lemoncrossing said:


> Do y’all think they’ll have these out in the stores open for grabs like they originally did with series 1-4? Or will this be Sanrio cards 2.0?



if they do, it’s going to be in very short supply, in my opinion. Like weird Animal Crossing Black Friday. Not sure what Nintendo’s motivation is for producing such a small amount of something people WANT to pay for, but every since amiibo cards became an in-demand item, they’ve made a point of not restocking them or even producing enough to meet initial demand.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Sheando said:


> if they do, it’s going to be in very short supply, in my opinion. Like weird Animal Crossing Black Friday. Not sure what Nintendo’s motivation is for producing such a small amount of something people WANT to pay for, but every since amiibo cards became an in-demand item, they’ve made a point of not restocking them or even producing enough to meet initial demand.


Yeah… this is kinda what I was afraid of. It’s really strange. They’re not profiting off of scalpers reselling their cards at exorbitant prices, so why the low stock in the first place? It’s wild.

Also, the phrase “weird Animal Crossing Black Friday” made me laugh lol.


----------



## kayleee

I feel like stock in-store is going to be very limited, and I'm sure they will only allow people to buy 1-2 packs max at a time. On one hand I can understand Nintendo wanting a sense of exclusivity around a collectible product, but at the same time it seems tooooo scarce. And scalpers really ruin it for everyone, so then it's just stressful for all the people who truly want and love the product.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

It's like nintendo is still scarred from how the cards sold for HHD but that, I feel, was really different. The game wasn't as big, the cards were released late in NLs life cycle, ect.


----------



## deana

Thanks for the PSA!! I ordered my best buy limited one pack so lets see how this goes


----------



## Bcat

Aaaaand the Walmart preorders are gone. ;.;


----------



## Mutti

Im sitting here patiently waiting for the UK preorder to go live….


----------



## xlisapisa

I missed it  I hope Walmart is going to be doing a restock! I’m mad they didn’t even announce anything about a pre order, but I guess that’s better for the people who were able to grab a pack or two.


----------



## b100ming

OUT OF STOCK?!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Whoa, I completely missed out on all of this. 

Obviously they're out of stock, but I noticed Walmart was only charging $4.20 for a pack. I thought normal US MSRP for these things was $5.99 (so basically $1 per card). If I'm correct on that, I'm sure that doesn't help them selling out fast - if it's cheaper than normal, that's even more built-in profit for the scalpers.


----------



## kayleee

DJStarstryker said:


> Whoa, I completely missed out on all of this.
> 
> Obviously they're out of stock, but I noticed Walmart was only charging $4.20 for a pack. I thought normal US MSRP for these things was $5.99 (so basically $1 per card). If I'm correct on that, I'm sure that doesn't help them selling out fast - if it's cheaper than normal, that's even more built-in profit for the scalpers.


Yeah, I think it's a little odd they were selling for $4.20 rather than $5.99 - I managed to grab two packs, but I had to pay shipping so the total ultimately came out to a little more expensive than $5.99 per pack. Hopefully any potential scalpers also ran into that same situation.


----------



## Hanami

Darn, I missed it. I'm going to check back regularly and hope I can snag a pack or two.
I don't remember it being this difficult to buy amiibo cards in 2015-2016...


----------



## Fey

Man if I lived on the East Coast I might’ve had a chance, but it opened really early for me. That’s a whole ball of darn ;ェ;


----------



## lemoncrossing

True love is when your Canadian girlfriend is able to order the packs from her BestBuy, has them shipped to her house, and then ships them to your house in the US when they've arrived. It's gonna be quite the process, but I'm really grateful for her efforts


----------



## Matt0106

Question: I was able to order two packs on Best Buy by having two different orders. Is this a mistake? Or is the 1 per customer more like _1 per order number_?

Edit: Never mind, decided to only go for one since I ain’t spending $12 on shipping smh


----------



## Pig-Pen

Good looking out! thanks for the info


----------



## ChaosKitten

I ordered two packs from Best Buy (Used different emails and shipping addresses but the same credit card). I'm hoping they don't catch on/care enough to cancel the second order. The shipping charge is outrageous though so I could only bring myself to order two. -_-

Was hoping to get a friend in the US to order a few packs from Walmart since they'll be sending me some stuff soon anyway, but wow those sold out fast!!! I'm absolutely not surprised though.


----------



## nammie

5.99 for shipping from best buy lol wtf are they insane... I guess I'll wait until I can order more than one pack


----------



## Croconaw

Already sold out? I hope there was a limit to how many one person could buy to prevent racking the price up on eBay and making major profit, lmao. Just pretend it’s toilet paper or something and limit one or two per person.


----------



## Fey

I *hate* this.

I just saw that Walmart orders were open, only for them to be sold out before I could finish putting in my info! I’m really fed up with the false scarcity—it’s not fun, and makes the process primarily centered around disappointment and upset.


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> Already sold out? I hope there was a limit to how many one person could buy to prevent racking the price up on eBay and making major profit, lmao. Just pretend it’s toilet paper or something and limit one or two per person.



this is exactly what i feared would happen :/.


----------



## Sheando

Fey said:


> I *hate* this.
> 
> I just saw that Walmart orders were open, only for them to be sold out before I could finish putting in my info! I’m really fed up with the false scarcity—it’s not fun, and makes the process primarily centered around disappointment and upset.



that’s what happened to me this morning. So frustrating! I loved collecting and trading the cards several years ago, but that was before the cards ramped up in popularity and Nintendo chose to make it feel like a lottery. I’m getting soured on the concept of collecting these cards at all, if it’s going to be this intense. For the first time I may just buy some knockoffs on Etsy for the functionality alone.


----------



## Aniko

nammie said:


> 5.99 for shipping from best buy lol wtf are they insane... I guess I'll wait until I can order more than one pack



I so want to buy and at the same time I want more packs if i have to pay the shipping...then I worry I might miss my chance..


----------



## piske

Sheando said:


> that’s what happened to me this morning. So frustrating! I loved collecting and trading the cards several years ago, but that was before the cards ramped up in popularity and Nintendo chose to make it feel like a lottery. I’m getting soured on the concept of collecting these cards at all, if it’s going to be this intense. For the first time I may just buy some knockoffs on Etsy for the functionality alone.


Same. I love having the real cards but might as well skip the headache/heartache and wait for amiibo coins


----------



## zumhaus

Croconaw said:


> Already sold out? I hope there was a limit to how many one person could buy to prevent racking the price up on eBay and making major profit, lmao. Just pretend it’s toilet paper or something and limit one or two per person.


FWIW, I believe Walmart had it limited to two per person in the beginning. I was an hour or two late to the party, but then the one time I saw the cards in stock, it was down to one per person, but _that _sold out within about ten to fifteen seconds....

...Ugh, this bites. I'd love to be able to trade my extra cards here on TBT, but none of us are going to be able to even _consider_ trading if we're all going to be clutching to scraps like this...
(Sanrio flashbacks...what a virtual bloodbath )


----------



## Moonlight.

what i get for actually sleeping for once... just hope actual buyers got them and not annoying scalpers, i still have nightmares getting a ps5, i don't have the patience to go through that mess again. might just wait till people on etsy make knockoffs or something, especially since i already know who i want and it's not as painfully obnoxious as trying to get ahold of the real ones :/


----------



## Fey

Sheando said:


> that’s what happened to me this morning. So frustrating! I loved collecting and trading the cards several years ago, but that was before the cards ramped up in popularity and Nintendo chose to make it feel like a lottery. I’m getting soured on the concept of collecting these cards at all, if it’s going to be this intense. For the first time I may just buy some knockoffs on Etsy for the functionality alone.



It has absolutely soured the cards—and by extension the excitement—for me too. I don’t even want to collect them per se, I’m literally just hoping to get a Shino and Tiansheng card to scan into my game. Like you, I’m wondering if it’s worth it now.

I also think this scarcity undermines the shared joy of the game—it creates so much frustration and envy between players that just isn’t necessary at all.


----------



## kayleee

What's crazy to me about all this is that people will (understandably) opt to buy fakes since they are functionally the exact same instead of dealing with the headache of getting amiibo cards. That could be money in Nintendo's pockets, but instead, they make the cards annoyingly scarce and hard to get. It literally makes no sense. 

I loved collecting cards from the past series, but depending on how the next couple weeks go leading up to the release of series 5, I might just get mine off of Etsy as well. No point in forcing myself to have anxiety over this lol


----------



## Biancasbotique

As the OP say, If you are in Australia or know someone from australia, get the 25 pack version of animal crossing series 5. i think that one will have the complete series 5 and duplicates...I would also start looking around australian gamiing websites...



			https://www.gamesmen.com.au/brand-amiibo/sort-by/newest/sort-direction/asc?s=09
		


It is still being presold.

The ebay one where I get this is already sold out...


----------



## Kemma

Hoping more preorder opens up _I missed Walmart


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

I'm hoping actual fans bought the cards and not 
scalpers. In all truth? I don't like how they dont mass produce enough cards for the release knowing how cheap they are and how easy it is for scalpers to buy up. I see they have a limit but I think it says 2 packs per person? That alone still is a lot. Why would one person need two packs if one pack alone can be scanned to several switches in the home? Unless I am mistaken, I just don't see why 1 person should need up to 2 packs?


----------



## kayleee

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> I'm hoping actual fans bought the cards and not
> scalpers. In all truth? I don't like how they dont mass produce enough cards for the release knowing how cheap they are and how easy it is for scalpers to buy up. I see they have a limit but I think it says 2 packs per person? That alone still is a lot. Why would one person need two packs if one pack alone can be scanned to several switches in the home? Unless I am mistaken, I just don't see why 1 person should need up to 2 packs?


Each pack only contains 6 cards, so in order to collect all the cards each person would theoretically need 8 packs to collect all 48 cards; probably more because it’s possible to get duplicate cards between packs.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

kayleee said:


> Each pack only contains 6 cards, so in order to collect all the cards each person would theoretically need 8 packs to collect all 48 cards; probably more because it’s possible to get duplicate cards between packs.



Oh I see! That makes sense now! Thank you for clarifying! So, would you happen to know if it's a gaurentee that the purchaser will get a whole new set of cards from buying two packs? Or are they at random with no gautentee?


----------



## Fey

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Oh I see! That makes sense now! Thank you for clarifying! So, would you happen to know if it's a gaurentee that the purchaser will get a whole new set of cards from buying two packs? Or are they at random with no gautentee?



If I understand the question correctly: 
It’s likely enough with two packs that you won’t have any duplicates, but not guaranteed.

EDIT to add: this forum is a wonderful place to trade cards with other people though. If you get a duplicate card, you can see if someone would want to exchange it for a different one. I’m sure there’ll be lots of trading going on soon after the cards are released!


----------



## LeAckerman

ah phooey its all out of stock on walmart,, hopefully they'll restock it soon
i just hope its real players that bought the packs and not scalpers


----------



## moo_nieu

wow these seem really hard to come by :0 i was considering buying some, but now i may just make a few of my own so that i can for sure get sasha


----------



## zumhaus

To add onto this! @Cosmic_Crossfade
There's 24 NPCs and 24 villagers in Series 5. In North America, where the packs are 1 NPC, 5 villagers, if you were lucky to not have any repeats (ha), it would be at minimum 24 packs for every NPC and roughly 5 for the villagers.
For EU/AUS and Japan, it's 1 NPC to 2 villagers, so it's 24 minimum for NPCs and 12 minimum for all the villagers.
So for example, if you're looking for a specific villager, depending on your region, it's either a 1/4.8 or a 1/12 chance to find your villager.

And they're always random, so you may wind up with two of the same NPC or villager in different blind packs. I don't think I've ever heard of a villager repeating in the _same _blind pack, though, so there's that...?

(I quickly crunched the numbers in my head, so i could be off with the probability here! ;v; )


----------



## Plainbluetees

Who decided to launch preorders in the middle of the day on a Tuesday?! Who?! I completely missed them. Great.


----------



## HappyTails

Sold out. Of course. I knew this was going to happen. Probably snatched up by scalpers.

Oh well, I can always get them later. More excited about the update than the cards anyways.


----------



## miraxe

I missed out on pre-orders, too, but I'm hoping the Targets near me will have a pack. It was pretty easy to get a hold of the Sanrio Amiibos there for me.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

zumhaus said:


> To add onto this! @Cosmic_Crossfade
> There's 24 NPCs and 24 villagers in Series 5. In North America, where the packs are 1 NPC, 5 villagers, if you were lucky to not have any repeats (ha), it would be at minimum 24 packs for every NPC and roughly 5 for the villagers.
> For EU/AUS and Japan, it's 1 NPC to 2 villagers, so it's 24 minimum for NPCs and 12 minimum for all the villagers.
> So for example, if you're looking for a specific villager, depending on your region, it's either a 1/4.8 or a 1/12 chance to find your villager.
> 
> And they're always random, so you may wind up with two of the same NPC or villager in different blind packs. I don't think I've ever heard of a villager repeating in the _same _blind pack, though, so there's that...?
> 
> (I quickly crunched the numbers in my head, so i could be off with the probability here! ;v; )



I totally can't math so you probably came closer than I ever will  Ooo so there's a chance you can get doubles? Yikes! I feel they should then just limit 1 pack per person since their are no gaurenteed odds of getting all if the villagers but doing so wouldn't allow you to get the 24 villagers... At the same time, I wish Nintendo didn't have us rely in RNG with their card packs and had just put all 24 cards of the villagers in Series 5 in one pack for a reasonable price.


----------



## Plainbluetees

It wasn’t this hard to buy Amiibo cards before… You’d just walk into GameStop and they had a big bucket of them.


----------



## AlyssaAC

And of course the Walmart cards are gone waaaaay too soon. I wish they had them at other places besides Walmart.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Plainbluetees said:


> It wasn’t this hard to buy Amiibo cards before… You’d just walk into GameStop and they had a big bucket of them.





NebulaNights said:


> And of course the Walmart cards are gone waaaaay too soon. I wish they had them at other places besides Walmart.



It seems like they aren't mass producing much like they use to. Limitations with outside resources perhaps? It's a shame really.


----------



## Fey

NebulaNights said:


> And of course the Walmart cards are gone waaaaay too soon. I wish they had them at other places besides Walmart.



Agreed—I’m kind of cranky about making a Walmart account. Gross. I just figured that way my info is already all set, and I’ll have a better chance of snagging a pack.


----------



## CanuckChick

Sheando said:


> weird Animal Crossing Black Friday


This is exactly how it feels @Sheando you're right!

I think the scarcity may have a bit to do with the global shipping delay due to the pandemic.  I mean they quietly re-stocked the Sanrio & reg series 1-4 amiibo cards last month in NA without a lot of promo so I'm hoping this is the case and this is just the first wave of shipment and we'll have more.

Regardless, my 10th villager is a rotating one, so if I'm lucky enough to get the new popular ones like Shino (crossing my fingers again!) or whoever the RNGods destined for my hands, I will cycle them out for free here for those who couldn't get the cards.  I hope it's not like the Sanrio villagers who are locked to the island.
*
*If anyone hears anything abt availability in Europe, pls post here!  *I have a family emergency so I may not be able to post should there be any update tomorrow.


----------



## Plainbluetees

NEVERMIND - once you put in your info it errors out Gamesmen (AU) ships internationally, it looks like*.*


----------



## Sara?

Plainbluetees said:


> *Gamesmen (AU) ships internationally, it looks like.*



could pass a link? The one i saw in this post asks you obligatory information regarding autralia so no international shipment


----------



## Plainbluetees

Sara? said:


> could pass a link? The one i saw in this post asks you obligatory information regarding autralia so no international shipment


Sorry, I got ahead of myself. It has an option for US shipping but errors out when you reach checkout.


----------



## solace

Wow! 

While the majority of the west coast of America was not online, Walmart does a sneak attack. 

I am going to think positive on this one.

The odds are high. AC has gone mainstream and the bots are going full on PS5 mode, but it's not impossible (my husband did manage to score a PS5 and we got the Sanrio cards).

It's really difficult to navigate the AC world a la digital. I also remember the days of going to my local GameStop and buying the game, the ACNL 3DS special edition, the guide, and of course the amiibos. Really makes me feel sad that we don't have release parties at my localities.



CanuckChick said:


> Regardless, my 10th villager is a rotating one, so if I'm lucky enough to get the new popular ones like Shino (crossing my fingers again!) or whoever the RNGods destined for my hands, I will cycle them out for free here for those who couldn't get the cards.  I hope it's not like the Sanrio villagers who are locked to the island.
> 
> **If anyone hears anything abt availability in Europe, pls post here!  *I have a family emergency so I may not be able to post should there be any update tomorrow.



Thank you, *CanuckChick. *I will also continue to update this thread if I see any news/releases, and if I score a *duplicate *of any of the amiibo cards, I will put on here for trade or do a giveaway. This is something I will do for the best community, TBT!

Totally agree and thankful that the villagers are not island locked as well. I have three switches and I am willing to reset two of them. I will island hunt. I scored Raymond with my third mystery island trip back in March 2020. I have discipline, perseverance and overall good AC Karma.  Nintendo nor or anyone else can take that away from all of us! 
Healthy mind = healthy hunting and scoring! 
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Aniko

I didn't want to....but finally ordered 1 pack from Bestbuy "in case". When Welcome Amiibo came out, I had just taken 2 packs thinking I would get more later but they got sold out at my store right away and never came back. The shipping is almost the price of the pack but it's still less than the bus fare, so...Just annoying I can't get more than one . I will ask my sister in law who has Amazon Prime to get me more later...if possible.


----------



## Sara?

Ach i wish the one who are in europe could also preorder some


----------



## Tiffany

If I click the walmart link the listing for the cards comes up but not if i go to the site directly, anyone know why?

Also I clicked the link for canadian bestbuy. It automatically redirects me to the us site but the amiibo cards do come up. It lets me put themin my cart but when I click the cart it says it's empty. If I click add to cart again it says I've reaced my limit. What is going on?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

How long does the 1 per household usually last? Cuz I can't complete my collection with 1 pack lol


----------



## Aniko

UglyMonsterFace said:


> How long does the 1 per household usually last? Cuz I can't complete my collection with 1 pack lol



Maybe it's going to be like the Sanrio cards and there will be more later. Half the collection is NPC so we will need several packs to complete it.


----------



## solace

Tiffany said:


> If I click the walmart link the listing for the cards comes up but not if i go to the site directly, anyone know why?
> 
> Also I clicked the link for canadian bestbuy. It automatically redirects me to the us site but the amiibo cards do come up. It lets me put themin my cart but when I click the cart it says it's empty. If I click add to cart again it says I've reaced my limit. What is going on?


The Walmart app is weird. The ACNH amiibo cards Series 5 will not come up in a general search. I have to open the link provided on this thread and then it will redirect me to the Walmart app and then it will come up. However, if I do a general search for ACNH series 5 amiibo cards on the Walmart app it will show other amiibo card packs. I think that is because they are currently not in stock.  

I would not recommend using a the app at all. I would def use a desktop if possible. It is really coming down to beating the bots and using my desktop is so much faster than the app (again I was able to beat the bots with a desktop/PC while battling for PS5 and the Sanrio cards). Also, have all of your information stored and ready to go, so you just can check out without putting anymore information at the last second. One last thing, if they do become available at Target, I recommend having stuff in your cart because the app will slow you down sometimes if they require a minimum $35 delivery. Extra pop-ups slowed me down in the past. 

Oh, and does anyone know if Walmart has a feature when they will notify you when the item is back in stock? Target and Amazon has this feature, but it doesn't look like Walmart has it.


----------



## lemoncrossing

solace said:


> Oh, and does anyone know if Walmart has a feature when they will notify you when the item is back in stock? Target and Amazon has this feature, but it doesn't look like Walmart has it.



Google told me that it has a notification feature for some items, but not all. It doesn’t look like they have it for the Series 5 cards


----------



## Plainbluetees

solace said:


> Oh, and does anyone know if Walmart has a feature when they will notify you when the item is back in stock? Target and Amazon has this feature, but it doesn't look like Walmart has it.





lemoncrossing said:


> Google told me that it has a notification feature for some items, but not all. It doesn’t look like they have it for the Series 5 cards


It’s not the same, but what I just did is I saved the link as an icon on my phone’s homepage, so I’ll just check it every so often even though I’m guessing any restocks wouldn’t be for at least a couple of days.


----------



## solace

So, my husband just came home and said he bought me the Series 5 (25 pack) on ebay!!








						Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Series 5 (25 Pack)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Series 5 (25 Pack) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



The earliest it can get here is Tuesday, November 16th and the latest...... Monday, January 3rd! It's shipping from Australia (I live in US).
My worst fear is it being stuck in a crate!


----------



## CanuckChick

UPDATE:
Another one for Australia  at ebgames.com.au!!!
https://www.ebgames.com.au/product/nintendo-switch/267617-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-series-5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450680383201103887AND 
on Amazon!
https://www.amazon.com.au/amiibo-Cards-Animal-Crossing-5/dp/B09JNLFWWD/


----------



## kayleee

Another one for Australia  (they also ship to the US/other countries, but it ain’t cheap)








						amiibo Cards Animal Crossing Series 5Default Title
					

Release Date: 5th November 2021 3 cards per pack (1 special character card + 2 character cards).




					dxcollectables.com.au


----------



## Sara?

kayleee said:


> Another one for Australia  (they also ship to the US/other countries, but it ain’t cheap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amiibo Cards Animal Crossing Series 5Default Title
> 
> 
> Release Date: 5th November 2021 3 cards per pack (1 special character card + 2 character cards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxcollectables.com.au


 My godnes you are absolutely right, the shiiping is outrageous !


----------



## Fey

I considered it, but those shipping prices are insane—even my current obsession can’t justify the cost. 

(If some Australian wants to buy an extra pack for me, I’ll gladly send you the money and a stamped envelope to send back my direction though lol)


----------



## peachycrossing9

Oh exciting! I'm in New Zealand and they have them for pre-order here too! There's a limit of 5 packs per person. Im going to pre-order them as soon as I have the funds.


----------



## Sweetley

As I know my luck, not a single shop in Germany will offer any pre-orders and then maybe getting some packs of those cards at the release day which are then immediately sold out before I can even check them out. And it will take forever for them to be in stock again just like how it was with the Sanrio ones. 

If someone spot a shop in Germany (or Austria with shipping to Germany) which offers a pre-order of the cards I would really appreciate it if you could post it here. I'm already checking everyday all shops in hope to get some...


----------



## Tiffany

solace said:


> The Walmart app is weird. The ACNH amiibo cards Series 5 will not come up in a general search. I have to open the link provided on this thread and then it will redirect me to the Walmart app and then it will come up. However, if I do a general search for ACNH series 5 amiibo cards on the Walmart app it will show other amiibo card packs. I think that is because they are currently not in stock.
> 
> I would not recommend using a the app at all. I would def use a desktop if possible. It is really coming down to beating the bots and using my desktop is so much faster than the app (again I was able to beat the bots with a desktop/PC while battling for PS5 and the Sanrio cards). Also, have all of your information stored and ready to go, so you just can check out without putting anymore information at the last second. One last thing, if they do become available at Target, I recommend having stuff in your cart because the app will slow you down sometimes if they require a minimum $35 delivery. Extra pop-ups slowed me down in the past.
> 
> Oh, and does anyone know if Walmart has a feature when they will notify you when the item is back in stock? Target and Amazon has this feature, but it doesn't look like Walmart has it.


Thanks. i would rather use my pc but dont always have the option. the sanrio cards went on sale while i was at work and i lost out on those. i had them in my cart and then the site kept throwing errors and then they were gone(i did have all my info in there btw). seeing as the series 5's went for preorder with no notice and i didnt even know walmart would have them im not hopeful of gwtting them this time either.


----------



## canary:)

For people from Europe especially France:

Lancement des précommandes pour les cartes amiibo Animal Crossing Série 5 !
Cdiscount à 4,99€  https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-v...bd1d9f1db67&cid=affil&cm_mmc=zanoxpb-_-300117

Amazon à 7,99€  






						Paquet de 3 Cartes Animal Crossing Série 5 - Carte Spéciale+ 2 Standard pour Nintendo Switch : Amazon.fr: Jeux vidéo
					

Achetez Paquet de 3 Cartes Animal Crossing Série 5 - Carte Spéciale+ 2 Standard pour Nintendo Switch Nintendo Switch. Livraison gratuite possible dès 25€.



					www.amazon.fr
				





I am in Belgium but I could buy them and they ship to Belgium.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021

@Sara? 

Hi it is our turn!!!! 
Hope you see this post and you can also buy them.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

So like, does anyone know what happens if someone you know preordered like… two sets for their kids each? My friend wanted to get two packs each for them for an Early Xmas gift, and I told her to use their names for checkout, but she paid with same credit card and obviously they live at the same address. I’m worried now that I led her wrong and one of the two-packs won’t get sent because of it,,,,,


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Pre-ordered 5 myself and my husband pre-ordered 5. Mainly hoping I get Roswell, Shino, Sasha, Ione, and Faith.. Cephalobot, Quinn, and Azalea would be great, too


----------



## Sinamuna

CanuckChick said:


> I will update as soon as I get more alerts!
> 
> In Canada : Online on bestbuy.ca, limit of 1 pack (contains 6 cards) per household (boo!) https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5/15759461
> 
> In Australia : https://www.gamesmen.com.au/brand-amiibo/sort-by/newest/sort-direction/asc?s=09 You lucky souls can buy a whole box *jealous in Canadian* .
> Limit of 25 for individual packs and limit of 5 for the box  *jealousy increases*
> 
> A tip for those on twitter, you may want to follow @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews for alerts, they cover worldwide availabilities and you'd get the notifs faster!
> 
> For those in UK, according to ACWorld the pre-order may be online on nintendo.co.uk so keep an eye on that!
> And for those in US they haven't specified it'll be store-exclusive like Target with Sanrio so hopefully it'll be widely available (fingers crossed!)
> 
> UPDATE:
> *Pre-order is now live in US via walmart.com*!!!
> 
> 
> Robot or human?


Sadly they're already out of stock for me. uuuugh.


----------



## CanuckChick

Germany  on Amazon!!
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09JSSR8L5...852bbb2361ad5&language=de_DE&ref_=as_li_ss_tl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450825639561416713@Inspector Flint
__________________
*Also in Japan  There may be more available through the official Nintendo store! (Just read someone posted abt it on gamefaqs!)


----------



## catmerchant

Decided to dust off my bell tree forums account in preparation for the series 5 cards! I just dreadfully spent double the price to preorder one pack on Best Buy. I live in a relatively small province so I am staying hopeful that I will have better luck in store. Can't wait to start trading with you guys again!


----------



## KimvW

To all fellow Dutchies:









						Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 (1 pakje) (Trading Card Games) kopen
					

Eén pakje bevat drie willekeurige Amiibo NFC kaarten, waarvan één speciale kaart.




					www.nedgame.nl
				




Preorder available at Nedgames. EUR 10 for 3 cards though…..


----------



## Sid

in stock at Best Buy:



			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478


----------



## VexTheHex

Sid said:


> in stock at Best Buy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478



 Thanks, I managed to preorder through them.


----------



## kayleee

Yesss, I managed to get some through Best Buy! I placed two orders with the same account at the same address, lol. They both went through so we will see if one gets canceled…


----------



## Mutti

No sign of any UK preorder link on here


----------



## Sara?

canary:) said:


> For people from Europe especially France:
> 
> Lancement des précommandes pour les cartes amiibo Animal Crossing Série 5 !
> Cdiscount à 4,99€ ➡ https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-v...bd1d9f1db67&cid=affil&cm_mmc=zanoxpb-_-300117
> 
> Amazon à 7,99€ ➡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paquet de 3 Cartes Animal Crossing Série 5 - Carte Spéciale+ 2 Standard pour Nintendo Switch : Amazon.fr: Jeux vidéo
> 
> 
> Achetez Paquet de 3 Cartes Animal Crossing Série 5 - Carte Spéciale+ 2 Standard pour Nintendo Switch Nintendo Switch. Livraison gratuite possible dès 25€.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Belgium but I could buy them and they ship to Belgium.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021
> 
> @Sara?
> 
> Hi it is our turn!!!!
> Hope you see this post and you can also buy them.


 unfortunately the first link does not show me the cards to preorder and in amazon they are out of existence haha but ill surely get some from amazon as doon as they are available again


----------



## lemoncrossing

Was able to preorder from Best Buy in the US! The limit is 3 per customer, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## CanuckChick

Mutti said:


> No sign of any UK preorder link on here


It's supposed to be through the official Nintendo site for UK but I haven't seen any alerts for it yet though it could possibly be today.

@Mutti Is it possible to order from the other European sites? I remember for the Sanrio cards some stores in Europe  allowed that.

UPDATE:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450850553009950727


----------



## Nickerous

I also ordered multiple times.  Hopefully none get canceled.

Unfortunately,  half the set are SP cards so getting a complete set is going to be tricky.  Hopefully, I can trade my duplicates here.  Still have dupes from Series 1-4 and Welcome Amiibo.


----------



## Sara?

Ach here i am again, i dont know if to better wait and buy the NPC just so i am able
To make them homes or buy the series packs and slowly get all the NPC. The villagers i dont care much since one way or another i can always find them
In the mystery island. I just care for those characters i cannot find or meet


----------



## jamjam

CanuckChick said:


> I will update as soon as I get more alerts!
> 
> In Canada : Online on bestbuy.ca, limit of 1 pack (contains 6 cards) per household (boo!) https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5/15759461
> 
> In Australia : https://www.gamesmen.com.au/brand-amiibo/sort-by/newest/sort-direction/asc?s=09 You lucky souls can buy a whole box *jealous in Canadian* .
> Limit of 25 for individual packs and limit of 5 for the box  *jealousy increases*
> 
> A tip for those on twitter, you may want to follow @ACWorldBlog or @ACPocketNews for alerts, they cover worldwide availabilities and you'd get the notifs faster!
> 
> For those in UK, according to ACWorld the pre-order may be online on nintendo.co.uk so keep an eye on that!
> And for those in US they haven't specified it'll be store-exclusive like Target with Sanrio so hopefully it'll be widely available (fingers crossed!)
> 
> UPDATE:
> *Pre-order is now live in US via walmart.com*!!!
> 
> 
> Robot or human?


Just found them at Best Buy USA

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



SoftCrowbar said:


> Oh man, thanks for making this. I don’t have Twitter so I can’t keep up with these things so please ping me when the US preorders get announced if they do


Try Best Buy in the US


----------



## Bluebonez

Sid said:


> in stock at Best Buy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478


TYSM for posting this! I just preordered mine!


----------



## jamjam

You're welcome! I've been looking and refreshing several stores all morning


----------



## Sara?

Hoe many cards come
In esch pack 3 or 6?


----------



## Bluebonez

Sara? said:


> Hoe many cards come
> In esch pack 3 or 6?


6 I'm pretty sure!


----------



## lemoncrossing

Sara? said:


> Hoe many cards come
> In esch pack 3 or 6?


It depends what country you’re in! The US & Canada have 6 I believe. But Japan and I think Europe have 3 per pack


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

All of the preorders appear to be sold out already? Wow. That's sooooooo reassuring. Insert eye roll. I certainly hope that Nintendo plans on printing all of the series continuously over the next year, because we kind of need them. I'm not dumping hundreds of dollars on scalpers for them. That's just not happening.


----------



## Sheando

Sid said:


> in stock at Best Buy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478



THANK YOU! I got three whole packs, as did my partner, who also pays NH.


----------



## Nickerous

Says coming soon now at Best Buy.  Hoping it is available for pickup on release day.


----------



## Sara?

Bluebonez said:


> 6 I'm pretty sure!



only one special in each pack?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Yeah, everywhere I'm going, it's unavailable in my area. Unavailable for pick up, unavailable for shipping. I certainly hope that the pre-orders are limited and that there's going to be a very healthy stock of cards on launch day. Otherwise... going to have some very disappointed fans. Especially since we all know that there are scalpers out there who are scooping these up for resale. Vultures.


----------



## ryuk

Sid said:


> in stock at Best Buy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478


thank you. i saw that walmart was sold out and almost gave up. 

i’ve never ordered amiibo cards before but i’d love to get some in this series. i don’t think i’ll order any more than the 3 i just preordered, unless i can find some in-store (very unlikely lol)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Whoo now up to 5 packs ordered [and going to stop here] I'm a hub for my friends though so 5 people are using these cards and I'm hoping to get everyones favorites.


----------



## zumhaus

Why do I keep barely missing these?


----------



## kayleee

kayleee said:


> Yesss, I managed to get some through Best Buy! I placed two orders with the same account at the same address, lol. They both went through so we will see if one gets canceled…


Just to follow up on this, my second order did get canceled, so it really is 3 per person!


----------



## Sara?

never mind nearly bought wrong series LOL


----------



## JKDOS

Best Buy shows "Coming Soon". I am unable to pre-order. I think I'm just going to hope to pick them off the Walmart shelves on November 5 before work.


----------



## Hanami

I missed it again  Lol I ran to the bathroom at work and had them in my cart and spammed check out, but no luck. Guess I’ll have to keep trying


----------



## Pig-Pen

Every time I hear there's been a preorder listed on a website b the time I get there to check it out they are gone... I'll probably just take my chances on Nov 5th at Target or Walmart.


----------



## TheDuke55

Welp places are already out again. Screw this. Just going to buy fake ones.


----------



## solace

kayleee said:


> Just to follow up on this, my second order did get canceled, so it really is 3 per person!


I was able to get three orders in as well. Best buy canceled my 4th order. I tried using a different card but got an email canceling my order because my address was at it's limit. 

Anyone else have to pay 5.97 for shipping per order? I live in a fairly large city and they were not available for pickup 250 miles out.


----------



## satine

Best Buy is back in stock right now.


----------



## ryuk

solace said:


> Anyone else have to pay 5.97 for shipping per order? I live in a fairly large city and they were not available for pickup 250 miles out.


yes! i live in a city in los angeles county and had to pay for shipping. kinda sucks because picking them up was lowkey half of the fun. going to get the ac switch on release day was sooo exciting and i loved seeing other people at best buy doing the same thing. oh well i guess, kind of annoyed that i could’ve spent that $6 on another pack but it’s aight ‍


----------



## Akeath

satine said:


> Best Buy is back in stock right now.



I was just able to get 3 because of this post! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## xlisapisa

yay, I was able to place an order through Best Buy. I bought 3 packs and put something random in my cart to get it over $35 for free shipping. I’ll probably end up returning the random thing I bought though lol.

I wonder if Walmart will still sell the packs for $4.20 on release day.


----------



## Sara?

i think i have managed to pre order 3 packs


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Waiting for Walmart to restock >w>

They're completely sold out... I'm also eyeing the US Best-Buy site for the preorder to go live there xD


----------



## zumhaus

satine said:


> Best Buy is back in stock right now.


----------



## satine

Akeath said:


> I was just able to get 3 because of this post! Thank you so, so much!



Ahhh yay!! ❤ you're welcome!!! I was hoping someone would be able to see my message asap and then be able to get it!!! I have been trying to no avail ever since it started but it's so tricky, so I'm so happy I caught it haha. It looks like it's already out of stock again too

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



zumhaus said:


>



Oh no!! Yes it sold out so fast! I only commented that about 10 minutes ago geez. I feel like it's re-stocking at really odd and random times. So I'd recommend keeping it open and refreshing occasionally!! That is how I caught it.


----------



## TheDuke55

I think we know where they all went. Checked Ebay out and people have listings for them with like 6-10-12 ect available. So again bots were tricking clueless retailers and Nintendo.


----------



## Sheando

solace said:


> I was able to get three orders in as well. Best buy canceled my 4th order. I tried using a different card but got an email canceling my order because my address was at it's limit.
> 
> Anyone else have to pay 5.97 for shipping per order? I live in a fairly large city and they were not available for pickup 250 miles out.



do you think this will pose an issue for my partner and me? He bought his own amiibos with his own name and credit card, but we live at the same address. How long did it take for them to cancel one of the orders?


----------



## Khaelis

Caved in and ordered a single pack for 15$. Curse you, shipping fees... curse you..


----------



## Fey

Again nothing. I don’t really have the time to be doing this every morning, so we’ll see how long until I give up. 



TheDuke55 said:


> So again bots were tricking clueless retailers and Nintendo.



Except that you can’t really call it “clueless” at this point. We all know.


----------



## kayleee

solace said:


> Anyone else have to pay 5.97 for shipping per order? I live in a fairly large city and they were not available for pickup 250 miles out.


Same here! This makes me wonder if they aren't planning on having any stock in stores. It wouldn't make sense not to allow for in-store pickup.


----------



## Fey

ORDERS WALMART OPEN


----------



## jamjam

Hanami said:


> I missed it again  Lol I ran to the bathroom at work and had them in my cart and spammed check out, but no luck. Guess I’ll have to keep trying


Walmart just came back up

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Welp places are already out again. Screw this. Just going to buy fake ones.


try Walmart fast


----------



## solace

ryuk said:


> yes! i live in a city in los angeles county and had to pay for shipping. kinda sucks because picking them up was lowkey half of the fun. going to get the ac switch on release day was sooo exciting and i loved seeing other people at best buy doing the same thing. oh well i guess, kind of annoyed that i could’ve spent that $6 on another pack but it’s aight ‍


You live in a major metro. Unbelievable. I am familiar with LA county as I live one state over from you.
You're absolutely right! Picking up at your local was all the fun and excitement. I used to make a night of it at queuing up at 9PM at my local GameStop. Rushing through the payment process on a website is just not the same. I am collector of AC and I used to pick up everything. The last thing I picked up was my AC edition switch and the Sanrio cards (but wasn't the same). I hope this doesn't become the trend.


----------



## zumhaus

ORDERS WALMART CLOSED, at least for me??


edit: I think they are...that was _rapid._


----------



## jamjam

zumhaus said:


> ORDERS WALMART CLOSED, at least for me??


I got 1 order in and it closed again.


----------



## xlisapisa

Wow that was fast, I saw 1 left at Walmart and then .5 seconds later it was gone.


----------



## kayleee

Walmart gone in less than a minute, omg


----------



## Fey

zumhaus said:


> ORDERS WALMART CLOSED, at least for me??



Yeah, for me too now. I managed to snag a pack, but it can’t have been open longer than three minutes between me checking previously, buying, and closing. I’m sorry.


----------



## TheDuke55

This whole thing has just been a crapshow since Sanrio and Series1-4 reprints.



jamjam said:


> Walmart just came back up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021
> 
> try Walmart fast


If I see it I will, but this is just stupid for cards. It's not even like a game or something. It's easy for scalpers. This is their life, but I can't sacrafice a full day just hitting refresh in the off chance I get in.


----------



## Sheando

Fey said:


> ORDERS WALMART OPEN



I clicked the link the SECOND you posted this and they’re still out of stock. Wild.


----------



## jamjam

The bots are out I'm sure


----------



## Khaelis

solace said:


> Anyone else have to pay 5.97 for shipping per order? I live in a fairly large city and they were not available for pickup 250 miles out.



$5.99 Shipping fee for me, woo! All for _*expedited shipping costs*_ that'll _probably_ be late anyways!


----------



## Sara?

jamjam said:


> The bots are out I'm sure



I saw sells of amiibo card series 5 for 54 euros ... what a shame


----------



## Fey

Sheando said:


> I clicked the link the SECOND you posted this and they’re still out of stock. Wild.



Wild indeed. And I posted even before completing the purchase—a risky move, I’m realizing now.


----------



## jamjam

TheDuke55 said:


> This whole thing has just been a crapshow since Sanrio and Series1-4 reprints.
> 
> 
> If I see it I will, but this is just stupid for cards. It's not even like a game or something. It's easy for scalpers. This is their life, but I can't sacrafice a full day just hitting refresh in the off chance I get in.


I'm trying to let everyone know as fast as I can, I have a desk job so can refresh the pages often.


----------



## Khaelis

Sheando said:


> I clicked the link the SECOND you posted this and they’re still out of stock. Wild.



Bots are able to snag things within seconds, unfortunately. You can't really beat them at retailers with no limits per address/postal code.


----------



## Bluebonez

These bots are something else, i wish the series 1-4 were at least opened since I wanna try and get my hands on a few of them since I never had the chance to before lol


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh I'm not busting you about it. What you are doing is great for those who want it @jamjam, but I have a lot of chores I need (or rather should) get to doing today lol. And honestly if I just scout the sites I probably won't get lucky anyway and I won't have the cards or my chores done lol.


----------



## xara

i wonder why best buy usa’s limit is 3 packs, whereas canada’s is 1. i’m very grateful for the one that i was able to preorder (i’m not grateful for the shipping cost, though LOL), but i definitely would’ve loved for best buy canada to have their limit be 3 packs as well. :’)


----------



## jamjam

I am happy to share any dupes I get as well (as long as it's allowed?)


----------



## solace

xlisapisa said:


> yay, I was able to place an order through Best Buy. I bought 3 packs and put something random in my cart to get it over $35 for free shipping. I’ll probably end up returning the random thing I bought though lol.
> 
> I wonder if Walmart will still sell the packs for $4.20 on release day.


I thought about that and scrolled through stuff but I didn't want to risk losing what I had in my cart. I am glad you were able to successfully get all of yours.


----------



## Fey

Khaelis said:


> Bots are able to snag things within seconds, unfortunately. You can't really beat them at retailers with no limits per address/postal code.



Not gonna lie, it’s really tempting for me to set one up with how this has been going. To use for good, of course!


----------



## jamjam

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh I'm not busting you about it. What you are doing is great for those who want it @jamjam, but I have a lot of chores I need (or rather should) get to doing today lol. And honestly if I just scout the sites I probably won't get lucky anyway and I won't have the cards or my chores done lol.


I didn't think you were


----------



## Sara?

If they printed out like more than enough we would not have scammers interested in buying to selling for higher prices ...


----------



## TheDuke55

Fey said:


> Not gonna lie, it’s really tempting for me to set one up with how this has been going. To use for good, of course!


That's just what Sméagol said before the ring consumed him.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Not gonna lie, it’s really tempting for me to set one up with how this has been going. To use for good, of course!



Honestly, I'd have liked to get at least 3 packs for myself and I did consider setting up a script to snag them off Walmart myself.. but my conscious just wouldn't allow it, lol. So I just settled from Best Buy and their limit of 1.. and the 5.99$ shipping fee. <_<


----------



## TheDuke55

Sara? said:


> If they printed out like more than enough we would not have scammers interested in buying to selling for higher prices ...


Nintendo is just like that. This happened with FireEmblem Awakening and Pikmin3 (WiiU) and both games were out of print and scalped so early in release that by the time I had enough to buy one they were out and sellers wanted lowball 150.


----------



## jamjam

Bluebonez said:


> These bots are something else, i wish the series 1-4 were at least opened since I wanna try and get my hands on a few of them since I never had the chance to before lol


I have a lot of dupes from 1-4 (when Toys R Us was open I found that not very many people looked there) If it's allowed I can see what I have that you might need


----------



## Bluebonez

jamjam said:


> I have a lot of dupes from 1-4 (when Toys R Us was open I found that not very many people looked there) If it's allowed I can see what I have that you might need


nah that's ok lol I just like collecting cards ever since pokemon was a thing so when HHD and NL had the amiibos I just wanted to collect em as such and if it were allowed i'd rather someone who really wanted the character to be able to have them instead but ty for thinking about that!


----------



## Khaelis

Hey, a quick question. I've actually never opened an AC Amiibo card pack... can the pack themselves contain dupes, or all cards unique per pack?


----------



## solace

Khaelis said:


> $5.99 Shipping fee for me, woo! All for _*expedited shipping costs*_ that'll _probably_ be late anyways!


Isn't that the truth. LOL 
Best Buy is ruthless when you see add 4 but really only 3! Really? But I can place 2 more orders for 3 not 4? Okay, yeah. That makes sense. These expedited shipping fees are ridiculous.


----------



## Khaelis

solace said:


> Isn't that the truth. LOL
> Best Buy is ruthless when you see add 4 but really only 3! Really? But I can place 2 more orders for 3 not 4? Okay, yeah. That makes sense. These expedited shipping fees are ridiculous.



Honestly, that's just Canada Post lol.


----------



## solace

Khaelis said:


> Hey, a quick question. I've actually never opened an AC Amiibo card pack... can the pack themselves contain dupes, or all cards unique per pack?


I have never received 2 cards of the same in one pack.


----------



## Fey

TheDuke55 said:


> That's just what Sméagol said before the ring consumed him.



Omg I wish there was a laugh react for this!

But I hope I wouldn’t be corrupted though—I have crazy good willpower when it comes to my own morals. I can hack my game and haven’t given myself a single Bell, item, or villager despite being easily able to.


----------



## jamjam

Khaelis said:


> Hey, a quick question. I've actually never opened an AC Amiibo card pack... can the pack themselves contain dupes, or all cards unique per pack?


I never got any dupes within a pack. They were all unique.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Omg I wish there was a laugh react for this!
> 
> But I hope I wouldn’t be corrupted though—I have crazy good willpower when it comes to my own morals. I can hack my game and haven’t given myself a single Bell, item, or villager despite being easily able to.



Man, I can barely contain myself around a taco. I'd cave in minutes, lol.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

screaming shaking vomiting and crying walmart sold out


----------



## TheDuke55

Khaelis said:


> Hey, a quick question. I've actually never opened an AC Amiibo card pack... can the pack themselves contain dupes, or all cards unique per pack?


If you do, it's a fluke. Most times you get one special like the shiny first ones (NPC) and 5 villagers. Sometimes I bought 2 packs and got so unlucky to get almost dupes. That sucked lol.


----------



## Khaelis

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> screaming shaking vomiting and crying walmart sold out



I'd, uh, get that checked out.


----------



## kayleee

Khaelis said:


> Hey, a quick question. I've actually never opened an AC Amiibo card pack... can the pack themselves contain dupes, or all cards unique per pack?


Each card in a pack is unique


----------



## Pixori

At this point, I’m never going to be able to collect the cards in full.  Scalpers ruin everything.


----------



## TheDuke55

Pixori said:


> At this point, I’m never going to be able to collect the cards in full.  Scalpers ruin everything.


Nintendo could fix this problem if they just printed more though. I mean I get why they didn't when the Series1-4 and WA set came out years ago. AC was a niche game, but it hit the markets hard (partly due to covid) and is one of their best sellers and well known games. So they need to step up their game. They haven't painted a good picture with the card debacle or their crazy NSO+ membership plans.


----------



## Fey

Pixori said:


> At this point, I’m never going to be able to collect the cards in full.  Scalpers ruin everything.



I’m thinking that we’ll still have a good chance at stores—as long as there’s a (small) limit per customer and you’re there when they open, that is.

God I can’t even imagine wanting to go for the full set though. Good luck to you, and anybody else with that goal.


----------



## Pixori

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo could fix this problem if they just printed more though. I mean I get why they didn't when the Series1-4 and WA set came out years ago. AC was a niche game, but it hit the markets hard (partly due to covid) and is one of their best sellers and well known games. So they need to step up their game. They haven't painted a good picture with the card debacle or their crazy NSO+ membership plans.



Oh I agree wholeheartedly. I don’t think it’s smart to make collectible cards of a beloved franchise so scarce. It’s actually devastating to me as I’m not well off but if I delay for even a moment I miss the opportunity to get something I really want.

It’s also extremely disheartening that people go out of their way to ruin others experience just to get a few extra bucks in their pocket, thus making an already hard to come by collection even more expensive and difficult to attain.

All in all, it would be solved as you said, if Nintendo made so many copies that scalpers couldn’t profit and everyone had a fair chance.


----------



## Nefarious

Well I've pulled the desperate card after seeing both preorders get sold out so quickly. Going to get my family to check every retailer on the morning of Nov 5th for these damn things haha. Still hoping I can catch any of the preorders though, I need so many packs to complete a collection.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> I’m thinking that we’ll still have a good chance at stores—as long as there’s a (small) limit per customer and you’re there when they open, that is.
> 
> God I can’t even imagine wanting to go for the full set though. Good luck to you, and anybody else with that goal.



The only problem I see with this, is the stores that will have stock on release are likely retailers who just want money and only see some middle aged man with zero interest in what he's buying willing to buy out the entire shelf and they're just like, "neat, money! Sold!"


----------



## saltypotato

I saw on AU nintendo store that theres a limit of 20 packs per person!


----------



## Pixori

Fey said:


> I’m thinking that we’ll still have a good chance at stores—as long as there’s a (small) limit per customer and you’re there when they open, that is.
> 
> God I can’t even imagine wanting to go for the full set though. Good luck to you, and anybody else with that goal.



Thats the sad part. We SHOULD be able to get the full set without so much difficulty but Nintendo + Scalpers make it so hard.
I remember actually arriving at Target for the Sanrio cards before they opened and walking in and being told they sold out already. There was hardly anyone in there. It’s just... frustrating.


----------



## TheDuke55

Khaelis said:


> The only problem I see with this, is the stores that will have stock on release are likely retailers who just want money and only see some middle aged man with zero interest in what he's buying willing to buy out the entire shelf and they're just like, "neat, money! Sold!"


Best thing about this is when this happened to the Game of Throne Oreo cookies. People like that man bought the entire shelf at each store and just kept hitting different ones. And now they are sitting on expired cookies. I just love a happy ending.


----------



## Khaelis

TheDuke55 said:


> Best thing about this is when this happened to the Game of Throne Oreo cookies. People like that man bought the entire shelf at each store and just kept hitting different ones. And now they are sitting on expired cookies. I just love a happy ending.



Yeah, I saw some dude buy like 50 packs of those Pokemon oreos and I was just staring at this dude with the expression of, "dude, they're cookies. COOKIES. They're worthless once they go rancid."

Guy was probably 40 years old with zero interest in what he was actually buying. All he saw was money, which I hope backfired on him.


----------



## Pixori

Nefarious said:


> Well I've pulled the desperate card after seeing both preorders get sold out so quickly. Going to get my family to check every retailer on the morning of Nov 5th for these damn things haha. Still hoping I can catch any of the preorders though, I need so many packs to complete a collection.


Do you know if the retailers are going to be the same ones listed here? Walmart for the US and such? Cos my Walmart sucks and I’m scared they wouldn’t stock them.


----------



## Insulaire

Y’all, for sure 100% some eBay sellers are monitoring this and the AC subreddits and Twitter for news of restocks. However, it’s not yet release date and there are so, so many retailers out there. I suspect everyone will have a chance to pick up some packs without paying double in shipping from another country etc


----------



## saltypotato

question for those that managed to buy from walmart, was there a limit on availability?

also, any fellow UK hunters desperate to get their taters on cards? lol


----------



## Fey

Pixori said:


> Thats the sad part. We SHOULD be able to get the full set without so much difficulty but Nintendo + Scalpers make it so hard.
> I remember actually arriving at Target for the Sanrio cards before they opened and walking in and being told they sold out already. There was hardly anyone in there. It’s just... frustrating.



How were they sold out already before the store opened?! It’s actually illegal for them to make sales before opening on the release day, so I’m not sure how that’s possible?


----------



## saltypotato

my guess would be staff setting the cards aside to pay once they ended their shift


----------



## Insulaire

Fey said:


> How were they sold out already before the store opened?! It’s actually illegal for them to make sales before opening on the release day, so I’m not sure how that’s possible?


Online sales


----------



## Pixori

Fey said:


> How were they sold out already before the store opened?! It’s actually illegal for them to make sales before opening on the release day, so I’m not sure how that’s possible?



I thought the same thing! Me and my wife had it planned for days that we’d camp out for a bit. We got the best parking and were the first people inside. Ran to the section and... they said they were out of stock somehow? It was so strange. I have a feeling some employee was a fan and was hoarding or some other shenanigans like holding for friends. Places here really suck with this stuff.


----------



## Fey

Insulaire said:


> Online sales



Like sales for that specific location? Hmm…something to keep in mind.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> How were they sold out already before the store opened?! It’s actually illegal for them to make sales before opening on the release day, so I’m not sure how that’s possible?



Sometimes retailers just don't care and think they won't get caught. A Walmart in a city near me sold Metroid Dread 2 days earlier than the intended release date. Far as I can tell, they got away with it.


----------



## Fey

saltypotato said:


> my guess would be staff setting the cards aside to pay once they ended their shift



Like I said, totally illegal. Still maybe true, but I doubt it.


----------



## Nefarious

Pixori said:


> Do you know if the retailers are going to be the same ones listed here? Walmart for the US and such? Cos my Walmart sucks and I’m scared they wouldn’t stock them.



They didn't confirmed any specific retailers, so I would recommend just checking all stores that are getting preorders sales (Walmart and Best Buy so far) and Target as they previously carried Sanrio and series 1-4 packs.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Like I said, totally illegal. Still maybe true, but I doubt it.



I think it is illegal, but they can just claim it as a 'pre-order' and its this weird legal loophole, unfortunately.


----------



## Pixori

Nefarious said:


> They didn't confirmed any specific retailers, so I would recommend just checking all stores that are getting preorders sales (Walmart and Best Buy so far) and Target as they previously carried Sanrio and series 1-4 packs.



Will do! Thank you. I really want these cards.  I’ll do anything.


----------



## Fey

Pixori said:


> I thought the same thing! Me and my wife had it planned for days that we’d camp out for a bit. We got the best parking and were the first people inside. Ran to the section and... they said they were out of stock somehow? It was so strange. I have a feeling some employee was a fan and was hoarding or some other shenanigans like holding for friends. Places here really suck with this stuff.



That’s crazy maddening, I’m really sorry that happened to you.

Did you at all ask how they were already sold out? I’d be curious what explanation they’d have given.


----------



## TheDuke55

Fey said:


> Like I said, totally illegal. Still maybe true, but I doubt it.


I mean I wouldn't put it past someone to do something like that if they think they can get away with it and make bank. They make chump change in retail and are treated like crap daily, so what do they care? It's a way for them to get ahead.


----------



## saltypotato

it


Fey said:


> Like I said, totally illegal. Still maybe true, but I doubt it



was allowed to do at the game stop I worked at before I moved to the UK, so it may be dependent on each state/county


----------



## Pixori

Fey said:


> That’s crazy maddening, I’m really sorry that happened to you.
> 
> Did you at all ask how they were already sold out? I’d be curious what explanation they’d have given.



We did because we had even called early to make sure our location was going to sell them and they said they had them and it would be available to pick up at the store during normal opening hours.

The guy just sort of shrugged and apologized. It was a bad day haha.


----------



## Insulaire

Target had purchase online and pick up in store. I would never have chanced it to just show up given that the ads said there would be limited availability. I understand it’s frustrating, but I think calling it illegal is a stretch. When I went to pick mine up, they had a typed note hanging up limited sales of any card packs to two per customer.


----------



## TheDuke55

Pixori said:


> We did because we had even called early to make sure our location was going to sell them and they said they had them and it would be available to pick up at the store during normal opening hours.
> 
> The guy just sort of shrugged and apologized. It was a bad day haha.


Could had just been holding them in the back for later to buy when they were off. I remember a group of people who worked a grocer that did that with the case of GoT Oreo cookies. They all pitched in and would profit. Their only profit was eating too many cookies before they went bad and getting sick of them. I laugh at their misfortune whenever I think about situations like this.


----------



## Insulaire

People keep talking about resellers getting hosed on their GOT Oreos, can anyone share a link for that? I hadn’t heard about it at all.


----------



## solace

Sheando said:


> do you think this will pose an issue for my partner and me? He bought his own amiibos with his own name and credit card, but we live at the same address. How long did it take for them to cancel one of the orders?


I received an email right away. One minute after to be exact. I checked my cc and they didn't charge me.  If you haven't received an email yet, I think you are in the clear. I believe my issue was the exact same name and address despite using different cards. 

My husband was able to get another order (30 minutes ago- NOT RIGHT NOW) but I had him us his father's address just in case. 

I know I have exhausted my address on Best Buy, so my strategy is use all my in-laws addresses. Glad we all live in the same area. I wanted to move to Utah during the pandemic.


----------



## TheDuke55

Insulaire said:


> People keep talking about resellers getting hosed on their GOT Oreos, can anyone share a link for that? I hadn’t heard about it at all.


That was me. I mentioned it twice. I just know of the group that bought two cases (as in bulk cases not the packs) and no one took their bait. That's like $300. So they were sitting on them forever and eventually had to eat them before they went bad. Scalping food is a different story. It has an expiration date.


----------



## Fey

Insulaire said:


> Target had purchase online and pick up in store. I would never have chanced it to just show up given that the ads said there would be limited availability. I understand it’s frustrating, but I think calling it illegal is a stretch. When I went to pick mine up, they had a typed note hanging up limited sales of any card packs to two per customer.



It goes against company policy at most major retailers I know in the US. I suppose that is different than being illegal, but it will risk/lose your job.

Like @saltypotato said though, other countries (and some retailers) have different policies.


----------



## Pixori

TheDuke55 said:


> Could had just been holding them in the back for later to buy when they were off. I remember a group of people who worked a grocer that did that with the case of GoT Oreo cookies. They all pitched in and would profit. Their only profit was eating too many cookies before they went bad and getting sick of them. I laugh at their misfortune whenever I think about situations like this.



I had no idea they even did a GoT oreo cookie! Yeah I think it’s well deserved. I mean do you see the people selling Mew oreo cookies? It makes me laugh.
Hopefully I can at least get one or two packs for me and my wife.


----------



## canary:)

Sara? said:


> unfortunately the first link does not show me the cards to preorder and in amazon they are out of existence haha but ill surely get some from amazon as doon as they are available again





I could pre ordered the amiibo cards using same link for Cdiscount  but I as soon as they sold out for pre order I think they removed the link.
I think also Cultura is going to sell some of amiibo cards but I am not sure when it will be out or already finished pre order. I just saw about this in this page  : 





__





						Retrouvez les meilleurs offres, bons plans pour Cartes amiibo Animal Crossing – série 5 à 4,98€ - Nintend'Alerts
					

Découvrez où acheter au meilleur prix Cartes amiibo Animal Crossing – série 5 à 4,98€ ?




					nintendalerts.com
				



https://tidd.ly/3n9EpG2


----------



## Insulaire

TheDuke55 said:


> Scalping food is a different story. It has an expiration date.


Definitely. There are some YouTubers who do similar things in promoting “Retail Arbitrage”, a fancy name for scalping, and I always wonder what happens to their warehouse filled with “rare” RapChips or whatever lol


----------



## azurill

saltypotato said:


> question for those that managed to buy from walmart, was there a limit on availability?
> 
> also, any fellow UK hunters desperate to get their taters on cards? lol


I got to preorder from Walmart the limit was two. Completely missed the Best Buy ones but at least I will get two. At this point I don’t care about completing the series I really just want a chabwick card.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

With the Sanrio cards in the us at least, there were special conditions that made this not illegal or weird at all - they all went on sale online only at the exact same time, which was I think 9 am EST, or 6 am PST, so before the stores in some parts of the country opened.

none of the stores were supposed to stock the cards in store, but some did and those stores that stocked in store also disregarded the pack limit and ended up no fulfilling some online orders.

so it was not in this case weird for the cards to sell out before the store opened (because they officially went on sale before the store was open) and the stores that sold in store ended up causing much more trouble, especially for the poor people who got their orders cancelled.

I am on the west coast and was happy that my order couldn’t be sold out from under me by a store deciding to ignore the instructions (and because I bought them online before the store opened)

sorry @Fey, meant to be replying to you, but must not have quoted your post right. Just wanted to add in the weird circumstances/ mess of the Sanrio fiasco.


----------



## TheDuke55

Insulaire said:


> Definitely. There are some YouTubers who do similar things in promoting “Retail Arbitrage”, a fancy name for scalping, and I always wonder what happens to their warehouse filled with “rare” RapChips or whatever lol


Educated guess? It becomes a snacking ground for rodents.


----------



## Flicky

TheDuke55 said:


> That was me. I mentioned it twice. I just know of the group that bought two cases (as in bulk cases not the packs) and no one took their bait. That's like $300. So they were sitting on them forever and eventually had to eat them before they went bad. Scalping food is a different story. It has an expiration date.


I dare say they could have still made money off those - I've seen people sell expired food products from 10+ years for a fairly good sum of money. I've even seen the empty boxes/packets sell for a fair amount! The hardcore collecting scene can get pretty crazy, especially in certain fandoms.


----------



## KimvW

Still available in the Netherlands:









						Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 (1 pakje) (Trading Card Games) kopen
					

Eén pakje bevat drie willekeurige Amiibo NFC kaarten, waarvan één speciale kaart.




					www.nedgame.nl
				




They ship to some other EU countries, but the shipping fee abroad is quite high.


----------



## TheDuke55

lmao BestBuy just got some in when I refreshed just for the hell of it and it went out in less than a minute.


----------



## Khaelis

TheDuke55 said:


> lmao BestBuy just got some in when I refreshed just for the hell of it and it went out in less than a minute.



Wow, I must have gotten lucky. I just randomly decided to grab a pack and pre-ordered one off Best Buy. Not being charged until it ships, though... so we'll see.


----------



## Regalli

I am so sick of dealing with online preorder resale bots. I know this could well be mostly humans, but given how quickly things show up online, I’m also betting bots. *sigh*


----------



## TheDuke55

Regalli said:


> I am so sick of dealing with online preorder resale bots. I know this could well be mostly humans, but given how quickly things show up online, I’m also betting bots. *sigh*


Oh it's definitely bots. Could be avoided with most basic capchas.


----------



## itsLJ

BestBuy in the states has a link for it and it's listed as "coming soon".


----------



## Khaelis

Regalli said:


> I am so sick of dealing with online preorder resale bots. I know this could well be mostly humans, but given how quickly things show up online, I’m also betting bots. *sigh*



No, it is definitely reseller bots. I knew someone who admitted to being a reseller (basically scalper) and he always flaunted how easy the 50 bots they had were easy to set up.


----------



## itsLJ

Here's the link:


			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317


----------



## TheDuke55

itsLJ said:


> BestBuy in the states has a link for it and it's listed as "coming soon".


That's because they are sold out. They will slowly bring some back within the hour or so, but it will get snipped within a second due to scalpers/bots.


----------



## itsLJ

Khaelis said:


> No, it is definitely reseller bots. I knew someone who admitted to being a reseller (basically scalper) and he always flaunted how easy the 50 bots they had were easy to set up.


A similar story, someone I went to school with invested in bots during the switch epidemic... in the area people didn't give in to scalpers and at one point he was selling them to people for $180 dollars lol.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> That's because they are sold out. They will slowly bring some back within the hour or so, but it will get snipped within a second due to scalpers/bots.


That sucks... I just got the notification from the app for a "related product" I could get and it's already gone?!


----------



## solace

Pixori said:


> Will do! Thank you. I really want these cards.  I’ll do anything.


Awww. I will help you out if I can. I have 2 switches I am willing to reset. So far, I have the best buy order and my husband bought me 25 packs from AU (they might get here as late as Jan 2022) but I am more than willing to scan them in on one of my islands for a fellow TBT member. I have been shafted and treated like a number on Nookazon! No love there! TBT has always been family to me! I will def be giving back!


----------



## Sara?

canary:) said:


> I could pre ordered the amiibo cards using same link for Cdiscount  but I as soon as they sold out for pre order I think they removed the link.
> I think also Cultura is going to sell some of amiibo cards but I am not sure when it will be out or already finished pre order. I just saw about this in this page  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retrouvez les meilleurs offres, bons plans pour Cartes amiibo Animal Crossing – série 5 à 4,98€ - Nintend'Alerts
> 
> 
> Découvrez où acheter au meilleur prix Cartes amiibo Animal Crossing – série 5 à 4,98€ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintendalerts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tidd.ly/3n9EpG2



thank you ! Will be attentive, as soon as i see it restocking ill try to get some


----------



## Fey

WaileaNoRei said:


> With the Sanrio cards in the us at least, there were special conditions that made this not illegal or weird at all - they all went on sale online only at the exact same time, which was I think 9 am EST, or 6 am PST, so before the stores in some parts of the country opened.
> 
> none of the stores were supposed to stock the cards in store, but some did and those stores that stocked in store also disregarded the pack limit and ended up no fulfilling some online orders.
> 
> so it was not in this case weird for the cards to sell out before the store opened (because they officially went on sale before the store was open) and the stores that sold in store ended up causing much more trouble, especially for the poor people who got their orders cancelled.
> 
> I am on the west coast and was happy that my order couldn’t be sold out from under me by a store deciding to ignore the instructions (and because I bought them online before the store opened)
> 
> sorry @Fey, meant to be replying to you, but must not have quoted your post right. Just wanted to add in the weird circumstances/ mess of the Sanrio fiasco.



Thaaat makes sense—I mean, as much as it can. Thanks for explaining, because I only know of general store policies from people who work there, and hadn’t heard about the Sanrio mess.

This is very helpful and gives me new perspective on Nov 5—looks like going to a store might be futile, so I’ll reconsider that plan unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## solace

Yesterday was Walmart, today was Best Buy and .25% of Walmart. Who do you think is up next? Target or Amazon? LOL


----------



## Fey

solace said:


> Yesterday was Walmart, today was Best Buy and .25% of Walmart. Who do you think is up next? Target or Amazon? LOL



Oh man, making bets on that may be money better spent than on these cards lol

I’m going to say Amazon, since it’s been opening preorders in other countries already! Or maybe they’ll all open simultaneously for a total of 30 seconds!! Isn’t this all thrilling?! ^ｪ^


----------



## Sheydra

Sign don’t have time or patience to play the out game. Just might wait for a set in amazon.


----------



## Sara?

Sheydra said:


> Sign don’t have time or patience to play the out game. Just might wait for a set in amazon.




Good luck with that too, in France they are already out of stock


----------



## saltypotato

Fey said:


> Oh man, making bets on that may be money better spent than on these cards lol
> 
> I’m going to say Amazon, since it’s been opening preorders in other countries already! Or maybe they’ll all open simultaneously for a total of 30 seconds!! Isn’t this all thrilling?! ^ｪ^


now i know how Lucky feels lol


----------



## Sheydra

Yeah but after their out someone will do sets of them, have to wait a bit but a lot less stress.


----------



## Fey

For those familiar, how are the cards sold in Europe set up?

I snagged a pack of three cards off of German Amazon and am having them shipped to a German address, but I don’t know if these are German cards, European cards (multi-language?) or made for some combination of countries.

I’m totally willing to eventually trade (or sell them for the price I got them for) if they aren’t of a villager I want.


----------



## Sara?

Fey said:


> For those familiar, how are the cards sold in Europe set up?
> 
> I snagged a pack of three cards off of German Amazon and am having them shipped to a German address, but I don’t know if these are German cards, European cards (multi-language?) or made for some combination of countries.
> 
> I’m totally willing to eventually trade (or sell them for the price I got them for) if they aren’t of a villager I want.



Since they are original what does it matter if they come from germany, spain or other eu country? Sorry new in this all card collecting


----------



## saltypotato

from what i read, EU/JP/AU get 3 cards per pack, North America gets 6 per pack but im confused because the amazon place holder for UK has 6 as well so I'm not too sure what other differences there will be apart from them being in a different language it they're from a non English speaking country


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I'm so mad that the animal crossing amiibo cards are still only at BestBuy in Canada, and 1 pack per person. I ordered one pack but I'd like to be able to order more  Only 1 is so little


----------



## Insulaire

Ironically, given that half of the new Amiibo series cards are NPC cards, the Euro packs give you a better chance to complete the set even though they seem like a worse deal


----------



## Fey

Sara? said:


> Since they are original what does it matter if they come from germany, spain or other eu country? Sorry new in this all card collecting



It matters for lots of collectors because they would want all of their cards to be the same (language) version. If I want to try to trade my cards for the villagers I want, I might have a harder time with people only looking for English cards etc. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Biancasbotique

$30-$35 a pack on ebay? wow


----------



## Sara?

Fey said:


> It matters for lots of collectors because they would want all of their cards to be the same (language) version. If I want to try to trade my cards for the villagers I want, I might have a harder time with people only looking for English cards etc. I hope that makes sense.



Completely makes sense, its a collectors thing, makes sense. Thanks for your time !


----------



## AccfSally

Biancasbotique said:


> $30-$35 a pack on ebay? wow



Wow, already.
They're not even released yet....






YIKES!


----------



## Sara?

Biancasbotique said:


> $30-$35 a pack on ebay? wow




Nah ebay is criminal! Dont even bother there, takes the joy of the game away, crazy really


----------



## Insulaire

Again, we do not really know how scarce or not scarce these will be. The Sanrio cards had several factors working towards their initial scarcity that are just not present with this rollout. If things look dire the week of the 5th, then sure, start worrying, but I think we are going to see a lot of opportunities to order these soon


----------



## Fey

Biancasbotique said:


> $30-$35 a pack on ebay? wow



So gross. They don’t even have the cards yet and are already preying on people’s pockets ;ェ; I’d buy knock-offs before giving those vultures a single penny.


----------



## xara

MorphiGalaxi said:


> I'm so mad that the animal crossing amiibo cards are still only at BestBuy in Canada, and 1 pack per person. I ordered one pack but I'd like to be able to order more  Only 1 is so little



same!! i’m grateful that i was actually able to snag a pack, and i understand why a limit was put in place (it doesn’t seem to be helping, though lol), but i definitely would’ve liked to get 3-4 more packs. here’s hoping that other places will start to carry them as we get closer to release day and that we’ll be able to get more packs.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

xara said:


> same!! i’m grateful that i was actually able to snag a pack, and i understand why a limit was put in place (it doesn’t seem to be helping, though lol), but i definitely would’ve liked to get 3-4 more packs. here’s hoping that other places will start to carry them as we get closer to release day and that we’ll be able to get more packs.


Yeah exactly! I wish the limit was just a little higher at least. Hoping more become available!!


----------



## kayleee

Fey said:


> It matters for lots of collectors because they would want all of their cards to be the same (language) version. If I want to try to trade my cards for the villagers I want, I might have a harder time with people only looking for English cards etc. I hope that makes sense.


I might be wrong about this, but from my understanding all the cards are in either English or Japanese - the EU versions have more alternate names than the NA versions to account for other languages (I’m not sure what the languages are, apologies) but there are some differences in card appearance as well. Here is a pic of a EU card next to a North American card:




Luna is European, and Tortimer is North American. As you can see they are both in English but have slight differences in font/alternate names.
As for trading, I know that when I was trading for series 1-4 some people wanted only EU or only NA versions of cards for continuity in their collection, even though both cards are in English and functionally the same (personally I only wanted NA cards, as most of my cards are NA and I live in the US myself). Some people don’t care either way though. Just something to think about if you are planning on trading!


----------



## Magus

It's crazy ! Those cards are out of stock everywhere online and well ebay sellers being ebay sellers if you know what I mean, I think I will pass.
I'll count on Etsy sellers to make homemade and cheap ones.


----------



## Bluebonez

AccfSally said:


> Wow, already.
> They're not even released yet....
> 
> View attachment 405056
> 
> YIKES!


omg ebay stop


----------



## Sara?

Bluebonez said:


> omg ebay stop



Loooooooooool


----------



## Fey

kayleee said:


> I might be wrong about this, but from my understanding all the cards are in either English or Japanese - the EU versions have more alternate names than the NA versions to account for other languages (I’m not sure what the languages are, apologies) but there are some differences in card appearance as well. Here is a pic of a EU card next to a North American card:
> 
> View attachment 405057
> Luna is European, and Tortimer is North American. As you can see they are both in English but have slight differences in font/alternate names.
> As for trading, I know that when I was trading for series 1-4 some people wanted only EU or only NA versions of cards for continuity in their collection, even though both cards are in English and functionally the same (personally I only wanted NA cards, as most of my cards are NA and I live in the US myself). Some people don’t care either way though. Just something to think about if you are planning on trading!



Thanks for taking the time to write that all up, I really appreciate it. It’s kind of like I was expecting, and that’s fine. I’m not a collector and could care less about the version, but I do hope to trade cards for Shino and Tiansheng if I don’t get them myself. Here’s just hoping that there’ll be enough people wanting the EU versions on TBT.


----------



## kayleee

Fey said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write that all up, I really appreciate it. It’s kind of like I was expecting, and that’s fine. I’m not a collector and could care less about the version, but I do hope to trade cards for Shino and Tiansheng if I don’t get them myself. Here’s just hoping that there’ll be enough people wanting the EU versions on TBT.


For sure, I know there were a lot of people who wanted to trade EU specifically so I don't think you should have any problem trading those cards if you plan to do so here on the forum! And I'm sure there are others who don't necessarily care what version/language they get as well, as long as they get the villager they want.


----------



## Biancasbotique

AccfSally said:


> Wow, already.
> They're not even released yet....
> 
> View attachment 405056
> .




Actually that's not a bad deal (if you have money to spare and impatient with preorder limits) considering the prices one pack fetches on ebay now. That is 19 packs of 6 counts each, which means you will get 116 cards If I am guessing correctly..That's like $6 a card....and free can do best offer too...

EDIT:

Bloops, they changed it to 13 packs now with price of 500...lol ...with the price of one pack fetching high prices...no wonder they are breaking it up..Thats still okay deal with 78 cards at 500 dollars. thats still around 6 per card









						Nintendo Animal Crossing Series 5 Amiibo Cards 6 Count Pack Pre-Order (13)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nintendo Animal Crossing Series 5 Amiibo Cards 6 Count Pack Pre-Order (13) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Sara?

kayleee said:


> For sure, I know there were a lot of people who wanted to trade EU specifically so I don't think you should have any problem trading those cards if you plan to do so here on the forum! And I'm sure there are others who don't necessarily care what version/language they get as well, as long as they get the villager they want.




Yep, ill be one of them  I will be trading my repetitives so im part  of the trading team o will be soon


----------



## Dunquixote

Sid said:


> in stock at Best Buy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317&irclickid=y-7zOAz31xyLTuuxTSQPxVT4UkBSBw09zUeHUA0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=IGN%E2%80%8A&acampID=0&mpid=1442478


i just went to order them and they’re out of stock :/


----------



## Sweetley

CanuckChick said:


> Germany  on Amazon!!
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09JSSR8L5...852bbb2361ad5&language=de_DE&ref_=as_li_ss_tl
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450825639561416713


Thank you for the information! Sadly, I'm not able to buy anything from Amazon, so therefore I have to hope for the other shops in Germany like Saturn, Media Markt etc. (maybe GameStop too if they would finally update their website again). 

Nice to see however that Germany has at least one pre-order offer available already.


----------



## Fey

I feel like we need a sad/frustrated react for this thread alone lol

But maybe @Insulaire is right, and the situation will be a lot better than it seems right now. Let’s stay hopeful and continue supporting each other! ♥


----------



## Tiffany

I hope this release goes better than the sanrio card release but so far I'm highly doubting it. Why are preorders going up on random sites at random times? Why not let people know in advance? I said it last time and I still believe that nintendo is working with the scalpers. Nothing else makes sense. Why else would they release so few of the sanrio cards and make it public knowledge knowing that the scalpers would grab them up and gouge the prices? It looks to me like that is happening again. With the sanrio cards I originally planned to go to target on my way to work but then they said it was online only so I didn't. So of course I wasn't able to get them online cause the site kept throwing errors only to find out later that they did in fact have them in the stores. Now the cards are randomly popping up on retailer websites and selling out before most people even know they are available. I really hope I'm wrong and there is a better plan/more cards available but it aint looking good so far. Congrats to all of you who've been able to preorder them. i have a feeling I will end up going to etsy for the fan made ones again. smh


----------



## DJStarstryker

The one piece of good news about all of this is I feared that these cards would be limited to Target for the US, like Sanrio. I'm glad that places like Best Buy and Walmart (presumably Gamestop too) are getting these cards. Hopefully they will be more available after November 5th for those willing to be patient.


----------



## kayleee

Tiffany said:


> I hope this release goes better than the sanrio card release but so far I'm highly doubting it. Why are preorders going up on random sites at random times? Why not let people know in advance? I said it last time and I still believe that nintendo is working with the scalpers. Nothing else makes sense. Why else would they release so few of the sanrio cards and make it public knowledge knowing that the scalpers would grab them up and gouge the prices? It looks to me like that is happening again. With the sanrio cards I originally planned to go to target on my way to work but then they said it was online only so I didn't. So of course I wasn't able to get them online cause the site kept throwing errors only to find out later that they did in fact have them in the stores. Now the cards are randomly popping up on retailer websites and selling out before most people even know they are available. I really hope I'm wrong and there is a better plan/more cards available but it aint looking good so far. Congrats to all of you who've been able to preorder them. i have a feeling I will end up going to etsy for the fan made ones again. smh


I definitely don’t think Nintendo is working with scalpers, that would completely undermine their own profits lol but I do understand your frustration. I’m not sure if them announcing an official time for preorders to go live would be better or worse for people’s chances. That might be even better for the scalpers…. but it’s bad for us trying to get them too. I feel like they just need to make the cards more available overall so there would be no reason for people to buy them all up and price gouge


----------



## Pig-Pen

I see that the scalpers are already out in full force, so disappointing.


----------



## Darcy1978

Hey, i will check on European shops and post my results. In Germany only Amazon is avaiable for pre-ordering


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sadly, the Best Buy near me doesn't have preorders yet and the online associate I just spoke to had no idea when they would be available.  I'm ready to dump like $20-$30 on these things.


----------



## Darcy1978

Hey Germans, check out www.buecher.de, cards are available for pre-ordering, 6,99 Euros a pack. They ship within Germany and to Austria


----------



## Firesquids

Well it looks like I'm out of luck, they stocked in the middle of the night here and they were all gone by morning D:
Why does Nintendo never make enough of anything? smh


----------



## Plainbluetees

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317
		


Best Buy website says “Coming Soon” (US), so they’re a confirmed retailer. Might be worth saving this page/making an account.

Actually, it says that they’re releasing on 11/5/21 on this page. Perhaps they’ll be available on that date or in the store?


----------



## kayleee

Plainbluetees said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317
> 
> 
> 
> Best Buy website says “Coming Soon” (US), so they’re a confirmed retailer. Might be worth saving this page/making an account.
> 
> Actually, it says that they’re releasing on 11/5/21 on this page. Perhaps they’ll be available on that date or in the store?


Yeah, Best Buy had pre-orders available this morning - they all sold out, which is why it now says "coming soon." Weirdly they didn't have a pick-up in store option for pre-orders, which makes me wonder whether they are going to have any stock in store on release day.


----------



## zumhaus

Plainbluetees said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317
> 
> 
> 
> Best Buy website says “Coming Soon” (US), so they’re a confirmed retailer. Might be worth saving this page/making an account.
> 
> Actually, it says that they’re releasing on 11/5/21 on this page. Perhaps they’ll be available on that date or in the store?


Usually 'Coming Soon' is Best Buy lingo for 'Sold Out', especially for their pre-orders. I was quick enough to get the cards in my cart during this morning's pandemonium, but then the page would say 'we just found out this item's out of stock! ' when I tried to checkout.
And then they flat-out removed them from my cart after they quickly restocked them.

Fingers crossed Best Buy releases them in-store, but I'm personally not holding my breath. ☹


----------



## Edge

I keep missing my chance due to work. I hope I’ll be able to find some in store.


----------



## Matt0106

I was really hoping that Best Buy Canada would increase the Series 5 limit from 1 to 3, but they still haven’t yet. How are players supposed to complete the set when we’re limited to 6 out of 48 cards?


----------



## Sara?

Matt0106 said:


> I was really hoping that Best Buy Canada would increase the Series 5 limit from 1 to 3, but they still haven’t yet. How are players supposed to complete the set when we’re limited to 6 out of 48 cards?



At least in you package you get six cards the ones in europe or the ones i have at least i believe only have 3 cards which is


----------



## saltypotato

Sara? said:


> At least in you package you get six cards the ones in europe or the ones i have at least i believe only have 3 cards which is


yeah, AU/JP/EU all get 3 where as north America gets 6


----------



## Sara?

saltypotato said:


> yeah, AU/JP/EU all get 3 where as north America gets 6



So unfair if you ask me, i also want 6 hahahah


----------



## AccfSally

saltypotato said:


> yeah, AU/JP/EU all get 3 where as north America gets 6



Wow, I wonder why.


----------



## Matt0106

saltypotato said:


> yeah, AU/JP/EU all get 3 where as north America gets 6


Speaking of, how does it cost for one pack in JP/EU/AU? Is it the same as the 6-pack?


----------



## Plainbluetees

Wait, Best Buy released pre orders? Oh. My. God. Why does this keep happening to me? I’m busy during the day!


----------



## zumhaus

Matt0106 said:


> Speaking of, how does it cost for one pack in JP/EU/AU? Is it the same as the 6-pack?


In Japan, it's 330 yen, so comparable to NA prices per card.
Not sure about EU/AUS, but from what it sounds like, it varies from country to currency.

edit: clicked "post" too soon! ;n;


----------



## Aniko

BTW, the Sanrio cards are back at Best Buy Canada. "Available for backorder"  ship by November 30


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

*Can someone tell me how stores can enforce the 1 pack per household?* Like is it you can only buy 1 pack at a time? What if you leave the store and come back? Will they somehow know you already purchased one earlier? What if my bf and I buy 1 each but we live together? I want to buy at least 8 so I can start trading. I'm so worried if I can only buy 1 on that day and then it sells out and becomes a rare unicorn, I don't want to end up buying from scalpers


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am going to wait a while until this dies down and then I will be able to get the amiibo cards for a decent price on Amazon. I was able to get the Sanrio Amiibo pack for only $12.99 several months ago (yes I got the full pack of Sanrio villagers). I don't trust these scalpers trying to drive up the price like crazy. I am going to play it smart and choose out the new amiibo villagers that I want personality.


----------



## Pixori

Not to bring up a topic that’s way back but I see people mentioning that they wouldn’t have gone to target to pick up the Sanrio cards bc they were online? That wasn’t the case for my area at all, nor a LOT of people in different locations. It was SUPPOSEDLY in-store pickup only. I called them the day before to see what the status of that would be *because *I’m physically disabled and online would have been an easier option. Not to mention my wife was constantly checking online even during the time and they never became available online. At all for my location. 

So no it wasn’t as simple as fooling myself lol. I, and many others were told a specific thing and scalpers came and ruined it. Simple as that?? I feel a lil insulted by the implication but I’ll let it go now. Just had to clarify. ✌


----------



## Aniko

UglyMonsterFace said:


> *Can someone tell me how stores can enforce the 1 pack per household?* Like is it you can only buy 1 pack at a time? What if you leave the store and come back? Will they somehow know you already purchased one earlier? What if my bf and I buy 1 each but we live together? I want to buy at least 8 so I can start trading. I'm so worried if I can only buy 1 on that day and then it sells out and becomes a rare unicorn, I don't want to end up buying from scalpers



I think it's just for the pre-order.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> I am going to wait a while until this dies down and then I will be able to get the amiibo cards for a decent price on Amazon. I was able to get the Sanrio Amiibo pack for only $12.99 several months ago (yes I got the full pack of Sanrio villagers). I don't trust these scalpers trying to drive up the price like crazy. I am going to play it smart and choose out the new amiibo villagers that I want personality.



I got the Sanrio pack for the original price in August when they restocked (without warning me) on Amazon (Canada).
And today it's available again at Bestbuy ($6.99). I think they will have restocks now and then.


----------



## Khaelis

UglyMonsterFace said:


> *Can someone tell me how stores can enforce the 1 pack per household?* Like is it you can only buy 1 pack at a time? What if you leave the store and come back? Will they somehow know you already purchased one earlier? What if my bf and I buy 1 each but we live together? I want to buy at least 8 so I can start trading. I'm so worried if I can only buy 1 on that day and then it sells out and becomes a rare unicorn, I don't want to end up buying from scalpers



The limit likely only applies to online orders only, since you have to put in your address. There's a possibility that you can bypass it by sending orders to different addresses, but I'm unsure on that. Otherwise, I'm not sure if they'd enforce it in store. Really just depends on employees that day, but as long as you and people of the same household don't make it obvious you're together you can easily bypass any limit as well.


----------



## maria110

Ugh. Walmart says they are sold out and Best Buy says not available yet. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.


----------



## Pixori

maria110 said:


> Ugh. Walmart says they are sold out and Best Buy says not available yet. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.


It really is a bummer. I keep checking in hopes that maybe?? But no.


----------



## Fey

Pixori said:


> Not to bring up a topic that’s way back but I see people mentioning that they wouldn’t have gone to target to pick up the Sanrio cards bc they were online? That wasn’t the case for my area at all, nor a LOT of people in different locations. It was SUPPOSEDLY in-store pickup only. I called them the day before to see what the status of that would be *because *I’m physically disabled and online would have been an easier option. Not to mention my wife was constantly checking online even during the time and they never became available online. At all for my location.
> 
> So no it wasn’t as simple as fooling myself lol. I, and many others were told a specific thing and scalpers came and ruined it. Simple as that?? I feel a lil insulted by the implication but I’ll let it go now. Just had to clarify. ✌



Seems like it was an all-round messed up situation, no matter which approach. Let’s hope it’ll work out better this time around.


----------



## Pixori

Fey said:


> Seems like it was all-round messed up situation, no matter which approach. Let’s hope it’ll work out better this time around.



I sincerely hope so. I just want my little bit of serotonin when I open some card packs.


----------



## Fey

UglyMonsterFace said:


> *Can someone tell me how stores can enforce the 1 pack per household?* Like is it you can only buy 1 pack at a time? What if you leave the store and come back? Will they somehow know you already purchased one earlier? What if my bf and I buy 1 each but we live together? I want to buy at least 8 so I can start trading. I'm so worried if I can only buy 1 on that day and then it sells out and becomes a rare unicorn, I don't want to end up buying from scalpers



I guess I’d prefer there to be a limit (maybe higher than 2 per person, but under 8) so that more people have a chance to pick up cards initially.


----------



## TaylaJade

I’m in Australia and was able to grab five packs for $4.95 AUD each from EB Games! They had a limit of five packs per customer, but doubt there’s anything from people just making multiple transactions!


----------



## CanuckChick

Apologies if I already posted this (too tired to go through my posts) lol, but there's an amazon placeholder for UK:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450850553009950727


----------



## Mint

I live in Canada, but was able to place a pre-order through Amazon Germany. It's expensive though, so if Canada gets some better options other than BestBuy, I will cancel this pre-order. And if not.... well, I'd rather pay that price than scalper pricing.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I just want to say that even though it looks a bit worrisome out, we are quite a ways out from the release, and don’t yet know how short on pack they will be. In my opinion it is a bit different than the Sanrio packs where each pack contained the full cards so they (if there was any actual thought to it, which may be giving a lot of credit, I admit) probably stocked less. These cards are designed for people to need more packs for collecting them all. So even though nintendo errs on the extreme conservative side, avoiding overstock at all costs, I think they will still be at least more stocked than the first run of Sanrio cards (again, with nintendo, this could be way off)

please don’t get desperate yet and buy from scalpers. The scalpers will still be there in a couple weeks when we know what the actual stock situation is. We’ve now seen that even though they don’t restock a lot, they do restock them.

and remember for those in the US that Amazon is not an official distributor. It’s only third party sellers on there, aka scalpers.

of course everyone can do what they want, I just worry about you all, and I think it is too early to panic and stress.

yes it may very likely end up being at least a little bit of a mess, but i don’t think the situation is hopeless.

for those in the US, the Best Buy preorder is coming in and out of stock. I just managed to buy 3 packs less than 5 min ago.


----------



## Corry

Bought 3 packs today from bestbuy. I seriously hope everyone can get their hands on them. Amazon hasn't had a listing for the cards yet and neither has Target as far as I know so please don't lose hope.. I just want Shino, Sasha, and Petri mostly but I wouldn't mind Ione either.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I really hope I can get my hands on two or three of the packs. I really want Sasha and Faith. I don’t really collect amiibos but I’d like to have them. I also wouldn’t mind having Raymond’s Amiibo so I could invite him back if I kick him out.


----------



## LeAckerman

If I can't get the cards online, I think i'll just wait until the hype dies for it and pick them up on my own time


----------



## Fey

For Walmart and BestBuy, where did it say what the limit was?

I didn’t see it when I placed my order with Walmart, and I only picked one pack just in case it would lose me time if I picked two and that wasn’t allowed.


----------



## ryuk

Fey said:


> For Walmart and BestBuy, where did it say what the limit was?
> 
> I didn’t see it when I placed my order with Walmart, and I only picked one pack just in case it would lose me time if I picked two and that wasn’t allowed.


i think it was 2 for walmart, and it’s 3 for best buy. 
this is assuming you’re talking about US orders


----------



## xlisapisa

Fey said:


> For Walmart and BestBuy, where did it say what the limit was?


I don’t think there was a mention anywhere on either of the sites, but I know for Best Buy I tried to add the max number it would let me (which was 4) but then as I was trying to add it to my cart a pop up appeared and said the limit was 3 (in the US).


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Aaaaand they're gone


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> For Walmart and BestBuy, where did it say what the limit was?
> 
> I didn’t see it when I placed my order with Walmart, and I only picked one pack just in case it would lose me time if I picked two and that wasn’t allowed.



Not sure if its different for BestBuy US, but when I placed my order in at BestBuy Canada, the limit was stated in the checkout/cart.


----------



## Fey

Thanks @ryuk, @xlisapisa and @Khaelis !

I rushed this morning and am glad my one order went through, but I’ll definitely try for more if I get another chance.


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Thanks @ryuk, @xlisapisa and @Khaelis !
> 
> I rushed this morning and am glad my one order went through, but I’ll definitely tryfor more if I get another chance.



I know the feeling. I just ordered mine spur of the moment and it went through. Whether it will ship or not, I don't know, since I won't be charged for it until it does ship.


----------



## Fey

Khaelis said:


> I know the feeling. I just ordered mine spur of the moment and it went through. Whether it will ship or not, I don't know, since I won't be charged for it until it does ship.



US Walmart charged me right away, but I suppose that doesn’t mean too much either. It not shipping is a worry I’ll delay until it’s past the delivery window. So many other things to worry about for now lol


----------



## Sara?

Ach french sites are not resto restocking, i feel like they will probably restock while
Im working


----------



## Moritz

I've decided to not bother with getting official amiibo cards.
Even if there are no duplicates, you would need to get 16 packs of cards for a full set.
I only want tianshengs amiibo.
I dont feel good about the odds.
Especially if they restrict how many packs a person can have.


----------



## azurill

Fey said:


> US Walmart charged me right away, but I suppose that doesn’t mean too much either. It not shipping is a worry I’ll delay until it’s past the delivery window. So many other things to worry about for now lol


I’m surprised they charged you right away. When I ordered my two packs from Walmart they emailed me saying they would not charge me until they shipped the cards.


----------



## KimvW

Fnac Belgium has them up for sale (also ships to Luxembourg)!


----------



## Calysis

I keep missing my opportunity to pre-order. I've seen them with only two left in stock once on Wal-mart's site, but I was too slow putting my info in. Really hoping for the best for finding them in stores on the day of release. Definitely miss Toys R Us for times like these since no one ever checked there where I live.


----------



## canary:)

KimvW said:


> Fnac Belgium has them up for sale (also ships to Luxembourg)!




I could buy some more amiibo cards. 
Thank you for posting this. 
I hope I will have the cards I like.


----------



## Sara?

KimvW said:


> Fnac Belgium has them up for sale (also ships to Luxembourg)!




Ach sold out again


----------



## canary:)

Sara? said:


> Ach sold out again




It is not fnac France. It is fnac belgium. 
We also have fnac in Belgium. 
I think They are still selling them but not sure they will ship to France. 
You can see it from here:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.fr.fnac.be


----------



## Emilia37

For the Dutch and Belgian people on here:

All Your Games has them for like 8,95 euros and free shipping if you buy stuff for at least 20 euros in The Netherlands (Not sure about Belgium).

Too bad this is also 3 cards per pack :/ why does it have to be more expensive here? 









						Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 (1 pakje) kopen
					

Koop Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 nu bij AllYourGames.nl! ✅ Laagste prijs ✅ Voor 18:00 besteld, morgen in huis ✅ Gratis verzending ✅ 45 dagen bedenktijd




					www.allyourgames.nl


----------



## canary:)

Emilia37 said:


> For the Dutch and Belgian people on here:
> 
> All Your Games has them for like 8,95 euros and free shipping if you buy stuff for at least 20 euros in The Netherlands (Not sure about Belgium).
> 
> Too bad this is also 3 cards per pack :/ why does it have to be more expensive here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 (1 pakje) kopen
> 
> 
> Koop Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Serie 5 nu bij AllYourGames.nl! ✅ Laagste prijs ✅ Voor 18:00 besteld, morgen in huis ✅ Gratis verzending ✅ 45 dagen bedenktijd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allyourgames.nl




Yes I know so sad that we only have 3 cards inside
It is true I don't understand why price are so different depending on shops.


----------



## Sara?

canary:) said:


> It is not fnac France. It is fnac belgium.
> We also have fnac in Belgium.
> I think They are still selling them but not sure they will ship to France.
> You can see it from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fr.fnac.be




Aaah hahaha only luxemburgo and belgium, come on france restock pls hahaha


----------



## Tiffany

Fyi the price on walmart has gone up(yet they are still out of stock). It was $4.20. I just checked it it had 5.99 under the 4.20 but the 5.99 was scratched out and it says 8.40. Looking more and more like I'll be buying from etsy

Edit: i have the cards in my saved items on the walmart site. when i go to it it shows what i said about 8.40 but when i click on it it changes back to 4.20. weird.


----------



## canary:)

@Sara? 
Hi it is your turn again!!!! 






__





						Loading…
					





					www.cultura.com


----------



## Felix Felicis

KimvW said:


> Fnac Belgium has them up for sale (also ships to Luxembourg)!


Thanks for saying that! I just ordered 10 packs, I'm very happy because French shops have no more stock (I'm Belgian but I tried to order there)


----------



## Sara?

One question for french people, from cultura shop do
You know which one is the closest one in the city center ? There are so many options and i am new to the city and have no idea where to select to pick them up, i googled a couple of places and it was like 3 days away from me


----------



## AccfSally

Tiffany said:


> Fyi the price on walmart has gone up(yet they are still out of stock). It was $4.20. I just checked it it had 5.99 under the 4.20 but the 5.99 was scratched out and it says 8.40. Looking more and more like I'll be buying from etsy



That's weird, mines still say $4.20.


----------



## saltypotato

I'm feeling a bit stressed out UK still hasn't dropped any pre-orders, unless I missed something somewhere xD
i managed to get 3 packs at best buy tho, having them sent to my parents in the US thankfully.


----------



## azurill

Tiffany said:


> Fyi the price on walmart has gone up(yet they are still out of stock). It was $4.20. I just checked it it had 5.99 under the 4.20 but the 5.99 was scratched out and it says 8.40. Looking more and more like I'll be buying from etsy


I checked and mine still says 4.20 . That they are sold out glad I got my two.

I tried Best Buy on and off yesterday and sometimes they would let me add them to my cart and then say they are out of stock when I would try and buy 2 packs.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Why does this have to be so challenging? 

I lucked out on the Sanrio cards - I got the last one at that Target. 

I wish we could just buy them from Nintendo, or have a company actually tell us that they’d have them, or just have them printed en masse and sell them at one store with plenty to go around for anyone. At this point I’ll probably just go island hopping for the villagers I want, especially because I’m not a collector, and I just want a few from every pack.


----------



## azurill

Plainbluetees said:


> Why does this have to be so challenging?
> 
> I lucked out on the Sanrio cards - I got the last one at that Target.
> 
> I wish we could just buy them from Nintendo, or have a company actually tell us that they’d have them, or just have them printed en masse and sell them at one store with plenty to go around for anyone. At this point I’ll probably just go island hopping for the villagers I want, especially because I’m not a collector, and I just want a few from every pack.


I really wish they weren’t so hard to get. Walmart says I should get my two packs on the 11th . I would gladly help anyone if I get cards of villagers people want.


----------



## KimvW

Preorders also available at Gamemania in the Netherlands! For EUR per package (half the price of Nedgame)



			https://www.gamemania.nl/nl/accessoires/amiibo/148611_animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-serie-5-3-kaarten
		


	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2021

Fnac France also has preorders available, they also ship to the Netherlands, so they might also ship to other countries!



			https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a16368377/Paquet-de-3-cartes-amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Serie-5-Nintendo-Objet-derive-Objet-derive#omnsearchpos=2


----------



## Sara?

Fnac France is available to buy cards, i have more than enough now  cant wait to get them and trade with you guys our duplicates 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2021



Sara? said:


> Fnac France is available to buy cards, i have more than enough now  cant wait to get them and trade with you guys our duplicates




So now i over did it, but most likely i will have my first amiibo card collectiom  i eill havr to trade the duplicates  


Do you know this instagram meme; 

“Dont do it girl, its not worth it, dont do it.

Nah im not going to do it ! 

 i did it ... 

”


----------



## Flicky

Still nothing for the UK, I take it?


----------



## Emilia37

Now at Gamemania (For the Dutch) for less than 5 euros. However, a maximum of 5 packs per person. More will get checked and cancelled



			https://www.gamemania.nl/nl/accessoires/amiibo/148611_animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-serie-5-3-kaarten
		




For Belgium, you can find them here



			https://www.gamemania.be/nl/accessoires/amiibo/148611_animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-serie-5-3-kaarten


----------



## Fey

Today seems like a much slower day for the US. 

I caught BestBuy open for a brief second earlier this morning, but couldn’t make it through the checkout process. Other than that nothing after hours of refreshing every few minutes.


----------



## azurill

Fey said:


> Today seems like a much slower day for the US.
> 
> I caught BestBuy open for a brief second earlier this morning, but couldn’t make it through the checkout process. Other than that nothing after hours of refreshing every few minutes.


Same here, I had them in my cart but as soon as I tried to checkout it said they were sold out and took them out of my cart.


----------



## solace

Fey said:


> Today seems like a much slower day for the US.
> 
> I caught BestBuy open for a brief second earlier this morning, but couldn’t make it through the checkout process. Other than that nothing after hours of refreshing every few minutes.


Much slower day. Been checking too! 

All tabs open for each retailer ready to go! Bot mode 
Refresh, Repeat...


----------



## Fey

I’ll definitely be sharing here as soon as I’ve managed to place an order. It’ll probably look something like this: “WALMART” or “BB” (that’s BestBuy!)



azurill said:


> Same here, I had them in my cart but as soon as I tried to checkout it said they were sold out and took them out of my cart.



It’s weird that it allowed me to keep them in my cart—it still acts as though there’s three in there, so I’m leaving them for now just to see what happens.


----------



## solace

Fey said:


> I’ll definitely be sharing here as soon as I’ve managed to place an order. It’ll probably look something like this: “WALMART” or “BB” (that’s BestBuy!)
> 
> 
> 
> It’s weird that it allowed me to keep them in my cart—it still acts as though there’s three in there, so I’m leaving them for now just to see what happens.



Good, that's an easy check out!


----------



## azurill

Fey said:


> I’ll definitely be sharing here as soon as I’ve managed to place an order. It’ll probably look something like this: “WALMART” or “BB” (that’s BestBuy!)
> 
> 
> 
> It’s weird that it allowed me to keep them in my cart—it still acts as though there’s three in there, so I’m leaving them for now just to see what happens.


Yea I wish they had let me keep them in my cart, will keep checking every once in awhile.


----------



## Fey

azurill said:


> Yea I wish they had let me keep them in my cart, will keep checking every once in awhile.



Who knows, maybe it’ll confuse the system and make it so I miss my chance. Could be a blessing or a curse lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Plainbluetees said:


> Why does this have to be so challenging?
> 
> I lucked out on the Sanrio cards - I got the last one at that Target.
> 
> I wish we could just buy them from Nintendo, or have a company actually tell us that they’d have them, or just have them printed en masse and sell them at one store with plenty to go around for anyone. At this point I’ll probably just go island hopping for the villagers I want, especially because I’m not a collector, and I just want a few from every pack.


Or Nintendo can do preorders way ahead of time and not set a limit. To me, this seems like the most logical approach a company could take if they are really that worried about printing too many. And it is kinda the point of pre-orders, I think, is to get a general idea of demand.
I just simply will never understand the point of pre-orders if a company is going to limit how many can be made total. 

Another option for Nintendo, maybe sell a digital pack of villagers through their eshop, though not ideal, at least people aren't blocked from their favorite villager just becaues Nintendo refuses to do a pre-order even that isn't limited by a number. Plus it wouldn't cost Nintendo any production cost selling a digital pack. Maybe it could be connected to your Nintendo account so it could somehow be transferred to other future digital AC games.

This is one of my frustrations with Nintendo lately, it is almost like they are handing stuff over to scalpers. I just know, Nintendo lately has been losing my money because of frustrations I have been having with them for a while. And I am sure I am not the only one. So many people are willing to purchase amiibos.


----------



## Sara?

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Or Nintendo can do preorders way ahead of time and not set a limit. To me, this seems like the most logical approach a company could take if they are really that worried about printing too many. And it is kinda the point of pre-orders, I think, is to get a general idea of demand.
> I just simply will never understand the point of pre-orders if a company is going to limit how many can be made total.
> 
> Another option for Nintendo, maybe sell a digital pack of villagers through their eshop, though not ideal, at least people aren't blocked from their favorite villager just becaues Nintendo refuses to do a pre-order even that isn't limited by a number. Plus it wouldn't cost Nintendo any production cost selling a digital pack. Maybe it could be connected to your Nintendo account so it could somehow be transferred to other future digital AC games.
> 
> This is one of my frustrations with Nintendo lately, it is almost like they are handing stuff over to scalpers. I just know, Nintendo lately has been losing my money because of frustrations I have been having with them for a while. And I am sure I am not the only one. So many people are willing to purchase amiibos.




I have been saying the most logical, efficient and modern option is to make them digital, plus they would not break and are more secure and easy to transport and more environmentally friendly. The best part is that it is still doable, you just have to scan all your cards to your switch an it would make a virtual card


----------



## Fey

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Another option for Nintendo, maybe sell a digital pack of villagers through their eshop, though not ideal, at least people aren't blocked from their favorite villager just becaues Nintendo refuses to do a pre-order even that isn't limited by a number. Plus it wouldn't cost Nintendo any production cost selling a digital pack. Maybe it could be connected to your Nintendo account so it could somehow be transferred to other future digital AC games.



This would be *perfect* for me. I enjoy the cards and trading with the community, but all I really want are one or two villagers. Don’t tell Nintendo, but I’d pay $5 a villager just to have them on my Island (that’s not really a fair price everything considered, but it sure beats this grueling process and would still be cheaper for me in the end).


----------



## Insulaire

This is the SKU for the packs, if anyone wants to set a Google Alert: NVLEMA6E


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> This would be *perfect* for me. I enjoy the cards and trading with the community, but all I really want are one or two villagers. Don’t tell Nintendo, but I’d pay $5 a villager just to have them on my Island (that’s not really a fair price everything considered, but it sure beats this grueling process and would still be cheaper for me in the end).



I mean, probably gonna be paying that price to hunt down a specific card anyways lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Fey said:


> This would be *perfect* for me. I enjoy the cards and trading with the community, but all I really want are one or two villagers. Don’t tell Nintendo, but I’d pay $5 a villager just to have them on my Island (that’s not really a fair price everything considered, but it sure beats this grueling process and would still be cheaper for me in the end).


Well, maybe we will luck out in the future and maybe there will be something built in game that will be like a VIP pass or request you can use to send for a villager you have met before. Like if you met them at a campsite before or something you can have their contact info and send for them later if you want them.. and just have like an address book of villagers. This too would help solve the problem. Amiibos already acquired could possibly still be used if a player has them, and Nintendo can move away from amiibo for AC.

edit, or it can just be a purchasable DLC like thing, special feature, to add to the base game.. .which would probably appeal to Nintendo more.


----------



## Crowsie

Thankfully my husband managed to preorder me a couple of packs. I'm gonna see if my sis and I can go on a little card hunting adventure on the day they drop, provided they get an in-store release. I managed to get like 4 Sanrio packs from my local Target when those dropped, so I think that might be my best bet.


----------



## Corry

Just a heads up but if you still want the cards you may wanna check best buy US. Problem is the item keeps showing its up for preorder and then immediately goes out of stock a few seconds later. No update on Amazon nor Target yet and Walmart has yet to restock from what I've seen.


----------



## Dunquixote

Been checking best buy constantly and only saw them in stock once and then when checking out they were out. :/


----------



## azurill

I have also been checking Best Buy on and off all day and no luck.


----------



## saltypotato

been checking nintendo, currys, argos, game, smyths, amazon. still no drops for the UK


----------



## Fey

Same. Not gonna lie, it’s nice checking in here though. Kind of feels like we’re in it together—makes it slightly less disappointing.


----------



## Tiffany

They just had the pre order back up on the best buy site but by the time I put them in my cart and clicked order  they were gone again.


----------



## zumhaus

Best Buy seems to be very broken from what I can tell. Every time the "Pre-Order" button has shown up (about twice in the past hour+ for me), it *also* tells me it's not available for either pickup or shipping, and then I always look like a fool trying to check out 2 seconds later.....

So, are we having a carrot dangled in our faces when those show up, or is it just the split-second reaction time of the bots keeping a regular human from being able to purchase any?


----------



## Tiffany

zumhaus said:


> Best Buy seems to be very broken from what I can tell. Every time the "Pre-Order" button has shown up (about twice in the past hour+ for me), it *also* tells me it's not available for either pickup or shipping, and then I always look like a fool trying to check out 2 seconds later.....
> 
> So, are we having a carrot dangled in our faces when those show up, or is it just the split-second reaction time of the bots keeping a regular human from being able to purchase any?


I really think it's bots. Normal people don't have the time or energy to constantly check for availability. I was shocked to see the pre order button up honestly. Althought it is really weird how random it is


----------



## zumhaus

Tiffany said:


> I really think it's bots. Normal people don't have the time or energy to constantly check for availability. I was shocked to see the pre order button up honestly. Althought it is really weird how random it is


Oh, yeah, I don't doubt it's bots, if there's actual stock available when those buttons show up and not a brief site glitch. 

I'm just finding it oddly amusing that I can pre-order them when the button shows up, and then...can't ship it, can't pick it up.
What then, do they want me to teleport inside Best Buy's website to obtain them? Go to Best Buy HQ?

Another thing, the holiday return policy is amusing me. I doubt there's going to be much returning happening, since it's either a scalper/reseller or an actual fan picking these up.
...I've been on that page too long....


----------



## Tiffany

zumhaus said:


> Oh, yeah, I don't doubt it's bots, if there's actual stock available when those buttons show up and not a brief site glitch.
> 
> I'm just finding it oddly amusing that I can pre-order them when the button shows up, and then...can't ship it, can't pick it up.
> What then, do they want me to teleport inside Best Buy's website to obtain them? Go to Best Buy HQ?
> 
> Another thing, the holiday return policy is amusing me. I doubt there's going to be much returning happening, since it's either a scalper/reseller or an actual fan picking these up.
> ...I've been on that page too long....
> [/QUO
> Also it said there are no preorders left for shipping but we'll let u know when yours will be available. Why put that on there only to say not available right after? just weird


----------



## zumhaus

Tiffany said:


> Also it said there are no preorders left for shipping but we'll let u know when yours will be available. Why put that on there only to say not available right after? just weird


Don't forget the classic "Sorry about that! You still might be able to get it if you check nearby stores for availability."
*checks nearby stores*
NO, NOT AVAILABLE IN STORE. GO BACK TO SHIPPING. 

edit: whoops, posted too soon


----------



## Tiffany

zumhaus said:


> Don't forget the classic "Sorry about that! You still might be able to get it if you check nearby stores for availability."
> *checks nearby stores*
> NO, NOT AVAILABLE IN STORE. GO BACK TO SHIPPING.
> 
> edit: whoops, posted too soon


and then there are no items in stock within 250 miles of your store. its really sad we have to go through all this cause other people wanna rip us off


----------



## Fey

It’s hilarious to me that after putting off assignments and responsibilities all day in favor of obsessively refreshing the pages, the pre-orders opened up in the exact half hour I sat down to do some work. 

Like NOPE, you must be punished for actually wanting a life. This is your life now. Don’t stop. _Refresh_


----------



## azurill

Tiffany said:


> and then there are no items in stock within 250 miles of your store. its really sad we have to go through all this cause other people wanna rip us off


Yup , if there is none available stop letting me put them in my cart every once in awhile. Think I will stop refreshing Best Buy for tonight. Getting tired from an early day anyways. Good luck hopefully more people can get some cards.


----------



## Tiffany

Fey said:


> It’s hilarious to me that after putting off assignments and responsibilities all day in favor of obsessively refreshing the pages, the pre-orders opened up in the exact half hour I sat down to do some work.
> 
> Like NOPE, you must be punished for actually wanting a life. This is your life now. Don’t stop. _Refresh_


part of me thinks there is some site gltiching going on too. it's such random times that it goes up. and zumhaus said it was up twice in like an hour. so they put it up,run out of stock and suddenly restock in less than an hour? doesnt sound right to me. but like you i will keep refreshing until i go to bed. shame i have to work tomorrow lol


----------



## Fey

Tiffany said:


> part of me thinks there is some site gltiching going on too. it's such random times that it goes up. and zumhaus said it was up twice in like an hour. so they put it up,run out of stock and suddenly restock in less than an hour? doesnt sound right to me. but like you i will keep refreshing until i go to bed. shame i have to work tomorrow lol



I’ve been wondering the same. It does seem very, very random. I almost called in to ask earlier, but you just know that the person you’d get has no clue what you’re talking about.


----------



## TARANTULA

Hey, guys :]
Any updates on new pre-orders available? Still haven't been able to snag any.
Someone mentioned best buy sometimes has them in stock, is that still happening?


----------



## Plainbluetees

TARANTULA said:


> Hey, guys :]
> Any updates on new pre-orders available? Still haven't been able to snag any.
> Someone mentioned best buy sometimes has them in stock, is that still happening?


Yeah, more of a quiet day, The Best Buy thing seems to be a glitch but no one’s quite sure. You’re best bet is to put your credit card info in and keep refreshing that, I know that some people have been able to get them from there.


----------



## Bluebonez

The sites could also be glitching due to the demand and how many people are on the site


----------



## zumhaus

This is what I've been seeing when the "Pre-Order" button shows up. (except one case yesterday where I was able to throw them in my cart) This was the case around 6:43ish and 7:20ish CST last night, and this was the case about two minutes ago.
Obviously this gets you nowhere when trying to check out. After seeing this occur multiple times, I'm erring on the side of 'site glitch'.
Who knows, the bots could just be _that _quick 

edit: it's the 'unavailable for pickup, unavailable for shipping' thing.


----------



## solace

Well, its Friday! Normally I would think they want a full stock, but with these sporadic releases dates/times, I can't deduce the drop times. The only consistent time frame is around 8AM-9AM PDT.  Hopefully, one of the retailers received a shipment over the night and the inventory will post today!

Hope we have a better day, and good luck everyone!


----------



## Fey

Can report that BestBuy did its first 30 seconds open slot for the day!
For anybody who missed the thrill of almost being able to make a purchase, I’m sure there’ll be plenty more opportunities for disappointment later on!


----------



## ACJedi

I am new to the forum; having just discovered it because I have a script running a google search for the product ID of the series 5 cards and someone must have posted it here in this thread and Google indexed it. 

These cards will be as ridiculous (moreso) than Playstation5 because the cost for a pack if so much lower. 

FWIW I got an email from Target at 10:24AM EST this morning telling me the series 4 cards were back in stock (they were not, couldn't add to cart)


----------



## canary:)

Sara? said:


> Fnac France is available to buy cards, i have more than enough now  cant wait to get them and trade with you guys our duplicates ☺
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i over did it, but most likely i will have my first amiibo card collectiom  i eill havr to trade the duplicates
> 
> 
> Do you know this instagram meme;
> 
> “Dont do it girl, its not worth it, dont do it.
> 
> Nah im not going to do it !
> 
> i did it ...
> 
> ”




Congratulations  Happy for you
I am also interested in exchanging duplicates too especially European cards.


----------



## Sara?

BTW, how cool is it that one of the new community by far popular villager "shino" birthday is on the 31st of october! i really find it cool


canary:) said:


> Congratulations  Happy for you
> I am also interested in exchanging duplicates too especially European cards.




Yai, we partners in crime


----------



## ACJedi

Tiffany said:


> I really think it's bots. Normal people don't have the time or energy to constantly check for availability. I was shocked to see the pre order button up honestly. Althought it is really weird how random it is



I know GameStop has a system in place that will ban your IP address for as many as 5 months from refreshing too much. Problem is the scalper bots use VPNs that give them a new IP it gets banned and resumes the incessant refreshing/buying when available.The URL where GameStop will post them is easy enough to figure out but I don’t want to ban my address by checking for the series 5 cards too much. Guess I’d need a VPN too. I’m hoping though this community is going to help all the good people that want the cards for the fun of it to actually have a chance at purchasing the cards.


----------



## Fey

ACJedi said:


> I know GameStop has a system in place that will ban your IP address for as many as 5 months from refreshing too much. Problem is the scalper bots use VPNs that give them a new IP it gets banned and resumes the incessant refreshing/buying when available.The URL where GameStop will post them is easy enough to figure out but I don’t want to ban my address by checking for the series 5 cards too much. Guess I’d need a VPN too. I’m hoping though this community is going to help all the good people that want the cards for the fun of it to actually have a chance at purchasing the cards.



That’s almost hilariously unfair if true—block the regular people desperately scrambling to get a hold of some cards, while still letting all the scalpers through to snatch them away.

Great to see a new member here though—welcome to TBT, I hope you stick around a bit!


----------



## ACJedi

Fey said:


> That’s almost hilariously unfair if true—block the regular people desperately scrambling to get a hold of some cards, while still letting all the scalpers through to snatch them away.
> 
> Great to see a new member here though—welcome to TBT, I hope you stick around a bit!



Unfortunately true. Happened to me but only 48 hours while trying to get. a PS5. I was clearing cookies/cache and getting a connection refused message so I started googling and saw entire Reddit threads on this happening to people. I understand why they are doing it but us real people might accidentally trigger the ban on our IP just trying to see if the cards are up for sale. What we could do is get like 30 of us here with a PC up all day checking the URL once every 30 minutes (or less if you are feeling adventurous) and maybe not trigger a ban. Of course when someone gets an alert they need to post it here. I’m using a Chrome extension called watchlist. You click add and it asks you the page you want to monitor and then you click the add elements and try to find something on the page that would change if a product goes in stock like the search URL for NVLEMA6E and on that page of course you get a “product not found result” so you select that text as ‘your element’, create the alert and then set it how often you want it to check and pick the alert sound you want to hear if that page/element changes. That’s how I found this forum. Someone posted NCLEMA6E a couple pages back and the WatchList alert I setup at Google to look for that told me I was getting 5 results instead of 4 (hence the alert). Now that I just posted this whenever Google indexes this site again it’s going to give me an alert. I’m actually going to see how long it takes Google to index as I submit this (should get an alert for this page now… lol)

BTW thanks for the warm welcome. Judging by the posts here you all seem like good, honest people!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2021

I’ve got one running at Target for ‘Amiibo’ and the Metroid Dread one pops in every now and then but I’ve never been able to cart it.


----------



## Bluebonez

I'm rooting for everyone here to be able to get some, if there's away to turn on notifications for the listings you guys should try and do that to try and out do the bots


----------



## saltypotato

how is everyone holding up today?


----------



## Dunquixote

no luck still.  a friend mentioned that now people can easily get hold of the sanrio cards, so i hope eventually the same will happen to this series. i like everyone though would like it asap since i still am wary of waiting too long like i did with the WAs and now none can be found.


----------



## Tiffany

Here we go again. The preorder popped up on bestbuy again and again not available in store not available for shipping. sigh, this is just cruel


----------



## CelestialRaine

Hi, been browsing here for a little while because I'm hoping to be able to get some Series 5 Amiibo cards myself but I've never bought any amiibo cards before, and it seems like Nintendo has issues with stocking them, which is a pain. I've been checking on Best Buy as well and every time it says a pre-order is available, it now shows " All of our pre-orders have been claimed, but we’ll email you when yours is ready for shipping or pickup." Does that mean that only those who preordered will get an e-mail, or will I be e-mailed once they come back in stock? I also don't think I'll have much luck with buying them on their date of release. Either way, this all is a bit frustrating.


----------



## Tiffany

CelestialRaine said:


> Hi, been browsing here for a little while because I'm hoping to be able to get some Series 5 Amiibo cards myself but I've never bought any amiibo cards before, and it seems like Nintendo has issues with stocking them, which is a pain. I've been checking on Best Buy as well and every time it says a pre-order is available, it now shows " All of our pre-orders have been claimed, but we’ll email you when yours is ready for shipping or pickup." Does that mean that only those who preordered will get an e-mail, or will I be e-mailed once they come back in stock? I also don't think I'll have much luck with buying them on their date of release. Either way, this all is a bit frustrating.View attachment 405357


i got that the first time i tried to order them and when i clicked purchase it changed to none available in store and none available online.


----------



## Fey

saltypotato said:


> how is everyone holding up today?



I am so _tired_. I think getting up early these last few days has finally caught up with me. Aside from that one brief sighting this morning, nothing.


----------



## Khaelis

All these issues with Best Buy... Is this with Best Buy US, or Best Buy Canada? I must have gotten really lucky getting mine, or just that its a lot easier to get them from Best Buy Canada since there's a limit of 1.


----------



## Tiffany

Khaelis said:


> All these issues with Best Buy... Is this with Best Buy US, or Best Buy Canada? I must have gotten really lucky getting mine, or just that its a lot easier to get them from Best Buy Canada since there's a limit of 1.


best buy us

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2021

if it's the site glitching i wish best buyt would just tell everyone so we can stop hoping and refreshing


----------



## azurill

Khaelis said:


> All these issues with Best Buy... Is this with Best Buy US, or Best Buy Canada? I must have gotten really lucky getting mine, or just that its a lot easier to get them from Best Buy Canada since there's a limit of 1.


Best Buy US . I think at this point I give up
On Best Buy for now . Maybe after the release they will restock.


----------



## Khaelis

azurill said:


> Best Buy US . I think at this point I give up
> On Best Buy for now . Maybe after the release they will restock.



Man, makes me kinda glad I'm from Canada. Granted the downside of that is I have to pay astronomically high 'expedited' shipping fees that'll end up being late anyways because Canada Post is often unreliable lol.

Almost 15 bucks for six cardboard cards, ftw!


----------



## Tiffany

Has anyone not in canada tried to buy the cards on the bestbuy canada site? when i try it i can put them in the cart but when i click the cart it says its empty. does that mean you cant buy from that site if you arent in canada?


----------



## azurill

Khaelis said:


> Man, makes me kinda glad I'm from Canada. Granted the downside of that is I have to pay astronomically high 'expedited' shipping fees that'll end up being late anyways because Canada Post is often unreliable lol.
> 
> Almost 15 bucks for six cardboard cards, ftw!


Thankfully I was able to snag two packs from Walmart. Was hopping to get one more pack to give me a higher chance of getting a Chabwick card. Shipping was 5.99. Shipping here has been late pretty often.


----------



## Fey

azurill said:


> Thankfully I was able to snag two packs from Walmart. Was hopping to get one more pack to give me a higher chance of getting a Chabwick card. Shipping was 5.99. Shipping here has been late pretty often.



Well since I don’t care much for Chabwick at all, I’d trade him for pretty much any other of the new cards with you if I get him. If you’d like me to keep you in mind for that.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Hopefully we’ll be getting more releases closer to November 5th, which is still two weeks off.


----------



## Tiffany

Plainbluetees said:


> Hopefully we’ll be getting more releases closer to November 5th, which is still two weeks off.


I hope so too. I would rather preorder from walmart because its close to my job and i'd like to be able to pick them up when i get off. but i checked and walmart opens at 7 here so if i cant preorder theres a good chance i'll leave early and go on my way in. here's hoping we all get some


----------



## azurill

Fey said:


> Well since I don’t care much for Chabwick at all, I’d trade him for pretty much any other of the new cards with you if I get him. If you’d like me to keep you in mind for that.


Thank you I appreciate that . If I get some doubles and not a Chabwick card I will definitely trade with you.


----------



## Tiffany

What was the limit you could order from walmart? i know the limit from bestbuy us is 3


----------



## azurill

Tiffany said:


> What was the limit you could order from walmart? i know the limit from bestbuy us is 3


Walmart limit is 2.


----------



## Khaelis

Decided to check if Walmart Canada had them up yet, but could see anything. Saw Series 1-4 packs for $20+ bucks, though. And an $800 New Horizons Switch.

Scalpers, am I right?


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Man, makes me kinda glad I'm from Canada. Granted the downside of that is I have to pay astronomically high 'expedited' shipping fees that'll end up being late anyways because Canada Post is often unreliable lol.
> 
> Almost 15 bucks for six cardboard cards, ftw!



Same. 5.99 shipping just for a pack of cards seems a lot, but taking the bus to buy it myself at the store costs even more  
I just bought it in case I can't find more later like WA cards.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Same. 5.99 shipping just for a pack of cards seems a lot, but taking the bus to buy it myself at the store costs even more
> I just bought it in case I can't find more later like WA cards.



I know the feeling, bus is $3.00 per ride. x-x


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> I know the feeling, bus is $3.00 per ride. x-x



It's now $3.50 per ride without a pass.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> It's now $3.50 per ride without a pass.



Oh, god. That's a lot. Still $3.00 for me, thankfully. For how long, I don't know.


----------



## Aniko

The Sanrio pack is back at $6.99 on Amazon.ca


----------



## Tiffany

Ideally I'd like to preorder them for pick up at walmart. There is one very near my work and I could pick them up after my shift. I could pick them up at best buy too it's just more out of the way. I would rather pick up to avoid the shipping(I can't believe it's more than the price of the cards!) but also so I can get them that day. I have a feeling if(big if) I get a pre order it will probably have to be shipped though. But since I don't expect to get a pre order I plan to leave for work early that day and stop by walmart on the way. I intended to do that with the sanrio  cards until they lied and said they were online only. I won't fall for that again.


----------



## Matt0106

They're allowing 3 packs per order on Best Buy Canada! BUT they still charge 5.99 shipping per pack, but I added in the Dark Samus amiibo since I wanted that anyway, so it balanced out!


----------



## nammie

Matt0106 said:


> They're allowing 3 packs per order on Best Buy Canada! BUT they still charge 5.99 shipping per pack, but I added in the Dark Samus amiibo since I wanted that anyway, so it balanced out!


Omg thank you so much for posting, I just ordered 3!

They're legit insane to charge like 5.99 PER PACK for shipping when it's just.. an extremely small pack of cards 

But hot tip for Canadians who don't want to buy anything else atm, you can just add a Nintendo gift card (or any gift card from Best Buy, I just chose Nintendo since I'm buying the DLC anyways) to bring your total up past $35, and then shipping will be free!

So for example here's what I bought:


----------



## Khaelis

nammie said:


> Omg thank you so much for posting, I just ordered 3!
> 
> They're legit insane to charge like 5.99 PER PACK for shipping when it's just.. an extremely small pack of cards
> 
> But hot tip for Canadians who don't want to buy anything else atm, you can just add a Nintendo gift card (or any gift card from Best Buy, I just chose Nintendo since I'm buying the DLC anyways) to bring your total up past $35, and then shipping will be free!
> 
> So for example here's what I bought:



Fantastic tip, but its already too late for me... and I've already paid for two years of NSO already. XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Just so everybody knows, bestbuy canada increased their order limit to 3 now
EDIT: Oof it has already been reported here haha


----------



## Khaelis

MorphiGalaxi said:


> Just so everybody knows, bestbuy canada increased their order limit to 3 now
> EDIT: Oof it has already been reported here haha



Yeah... the problem is I don't want to cancel my current pre-order in fear of missing out on it. Also, the fact that I'd have to pay 16$ in shipping and I don't want to add random items onto it. <_<


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Khaelis said:


> Yeah... the problem is I don't want to cancel my current pre-order in fear of missing out on it. Also, the fact that I'd have to pay 16$ in shipping and I don't want to add random items onto it. <_<


Yeah that's fair, the shipping price is ridiculous! Luckily they had an amiibo I wanted so I was able to order that with them for free shipping.


----------



## Matt0106

nammie said:


> Omg thank you so much for posting, I just ordered 3!
> 
> They're legit insane to charge like 5.99 PER PACK for shipping when it's just.. an extremely small pack of cards
> 
> But hot tip for Canadians who don't want to buy anything else atm, you can just add a Nintendo gift card (or any gift card from Best Buy, I just chose Nintendo since I'm buying the DLC anyways) to bring your total up past $35, and then shipping will be free!
> 
> So for example here's what I bought:
> View attachment 405408View attachment 405409



This is actually so smart! Never thought of doing that, but I’ll keep it in mind if I get to buy more cards


----------



## Matt0106

New question: I thought I cancelled my first Best Buy order before making the order of 3 packs, but it turns out I forgot to cancel it! It's cancelled now, but does anyone know if because I cancelled the first order after the second order, they'll think I was trying to go over the limit?


----------



## Tiffany

I am unable to order from there. When I try I put the cards in my cart but when I go to the cart it says it's empty. I'm assuming the site doesn't allow people outside canada to buy from there. bummer


----------



## zumhaus

Matt0106 said:


> New question: I thought I cancelled my first Best Buy order before making the order of 3 packs, but it turns out I forgot to cancel it! It's cancelled now, but does anyone know if because I cancelled the first order after the second order, they'll think I was trying to go over the limit?


I personally wouldn't think so, it's an easy honest mistake after they switched their limit around. 
But then IIRC, scalpers on US eBay were flaunting their US BB orders with 15+ quantities (even though the limit was supposed to be 3), so who knows if CA BB would have even noticed your extra +1


----------



## LunarMako

I’m in Canada and it sucks. On wonder if game stop will have them… 
It’s silly that bestbuy has a limit of one per customer and then the shipping code just as much.


----------



## Matt0106

LunarMako said:


> I’m in Canada and it sucks. On wonder if game stop will have them…
> It’s silly that bestbuy has a limit of one per customer and then the shipping code just as much.


Best Buy Canada upgraded it to 3 now!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

nintendo is so frustrating, ugh


----------



## LunarMako

Matt0106 said:


> Best Buy Canada upgraded it to 3 now!


Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## ACJedi

Fey said:


> ow they were already sold out? I’d be curi





Matt0106 said:


> This is actually so smart! Never thought of doing that, but I’ll keep it in mind if I get to buy more cards



On the US Best Buy site all you need to do is add in a preorder for a game that isn’t out like Breath of the Wild 2 to get free shipping and after the cards ship simply cancel the game preorder from that order.


----------



## Corry

It's odd that Amazon still hasn't listed the amiibo cards yet. Wonder whats taking so long.


----------



## Mint

Thank you all for the heads up that BestBuy Canada has changed their limit! I've updated my order.


----------



## xara

Matt0106 said:


> They're allowing 3 packs per order on Best Buy Canada! BUT they still charge 5.99 shipping per pack, but I added in the Dark Samus amiibo since I wanted that anyway, so it balanced out!



i’m virtually kissing you on the forehead rn for posting this. just ordered myself 3 more packs! :’D

for $40+ because shipping costs are _brutal_.


----------



## Matt0106

xara said:


> i’m virtually kissing you on the forehead rn for posting this. just ordered myself 3 more packs! :’D
> 
> for $40+ because shipping costs are _brutal_.


@nammie mentioned a pretty great tip! If you'll be buying the DLC, you can simply purchase a $20 gift card for the eShop instead, and it will boost your order to the $35 mark that allows for free shipping!


----------



## Magus

Hey there, for the *French players*  you can pre-order the series 5 amiibo cards on *Leclerc* and *Micromania*, they have stock at the moment!
I made a pre-order myself I couldn't resist...


----------



## Chubby Bub

Hey, I've lurked on this website for a while and was looking at this thread every now and then to see if the cards were available anywhere. Somehow I ended up finding this store in Australia that sells packs (of 3) or boxes of 25 packs, and they do have international shipping, so I thought I'd share it here. https://thegamecenter.store/products/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5-cdu-25-packs 

While the shipping is expensive, I find it's worth it and these packs are probably the best way to get a complete set (with plenty of extras) if you're a collector like me. I ordered 2 packs and insured shipping for $305 AUD or $228 USD. It seems like a lot but that’s about $1 USD per card, and you can trade or sell the duplicates, which there should be plenty of. (Plus as a collector, I've payed a lot more… I bought the Sanrio pack for $99 a couple years ago which for the time was actually cheap, because it seemed unlikely they'd ever be reprinted…) Also, the reason I got two was because there are 25 packs and 24 special cards, so while it's possible you could get all cards in one box, it's not guaranteed. The only possible downside is that I asked about shipping time, and if you're outside Australia the international shipping can take anywhere from a few days to a couple months. But, if you're looking to complete your collection, I think it's a good option. I hope this helps someone!


----------



## empressbethie

Anyone got any news or predictions for the UK? Want to get some ordered!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Chubby Bub said:


> Hey, I've lurked on this website for a while and was looking at this thread every now and then to see if the cards were available anywhere. Somehow I ended up finding this store in Australia that sells packs (of 3) or boxes of 25 packs, and they do have international shipping, so I thought I'd share it here. https://thegamecenter.store/products/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5-cdu-25-packs
> 
> While the shipping is expensive, I find it's worth it and these packs are probably the best way to get a complete set (with plenty of extras) if you're a collector like me. I ordered 2 packs and insured shipping for $305 AUD or $228 USD. It seems like a lot but that’s about $1 USD per card, and you can trade or sell the duplicates, which there should be plenty of. (Plus as a collector, I've payed a lot more… I bought the Sanrio pack for $99 a couple years ago which for the time was actually cheap, because it seemed unlikely they'd ever be reprinted…) Also, the reason I got two was because there are 25 packs and 24 special cards, so while it's possible you could get all cards in one box, it's not guaranteed. The only possible downside is that I asked about shipping time, and if you're outside Australia the international shipping can take anywhere from a few days to a couple months. But, if you're looking to complete your collection, I think it's a good option. I hope this helps someone!



Thank you so much..My previous ebay order for 25 pack was cancelled by seller. So this is perfect.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

It will be interesting to hear how many packs the stores actually received.


----------



## cherrygirl

Yeah I don’t know if anyone’s mentioned this but as of now in Australia it’s still showing that EB Games (our version of GameStop) still has them in stock (you can still place preorders) and you can order 5 per person. Which honestly I’m very surprised about. When I heard that Nintendo Australia was out of stock within 24 hrs I was concerned but so far they’ve still in stock. I’ve already preordered mine so I’m not too concerned now. But I find it interesting that nearly everywhere else is out of stock.


----------



## Sweetley

Great, that one shop in Germany where I hoped they would offer those cards has them now listed but apparently there not available/sold out (already???). I just hope that this is a placeholder and they will update it to a pre-order option in the upcoming week.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Chubby Bub said:


> Hey, I've lurked on this website for a while and was looking at this thread every now and then to see if the cards were available anywhere. Somehow I ended up finding this store in Australia that sells packs (of 3) or boxes of 25 packs, and they do have international shipping, so I thought I'd share it here. https://thegamecenter.store/products/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5-cdu-25-packs
> 
> While the shipping is expensive, I find it's worth it and these packs are probably the best way to get a complete set (with plenty of extras) if you're a collector like me. I ordered 2 packs and insured shipping for $305 AUD or $228 USD. It seems like a lot but that’s about $1 USD per card, and you can trade or sell the duplicates, which there should be plenty of. (Plus as a collector, I've payed a lot more… I bought the Sanrio pack for $99 a couple years ago which for the time was actually cheap, because it seemed unlikely they'd ever be reprinted…) Also, the reason I got two was because there are 25 packs and 24 special cards, so while it's possible you could get all cards in one box, it's not guaranteed. The only possible downside is that I asked about shipping time, and if you're outside Australia the international shipping can take anywhere from a few days to a couple months. But, if you're looking to complete your collection, I think it's a good option. I hope this helps someone!


Omg, I just ordered a set of 25 packs. I feel a little nervous because it almost seems to good to be true. But also seems like my best chance at getting some cards. Thanks so much for sharing this info!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Chubby Bub said:


> Hey, I've lurked on this website for a while and was looking at this thread every now and then to see if the cards were available anywhere. Somehow I ended up finding this store in Australia that sells packs (of 3) or boxes of 25 packs, and they do have international shipping, so I thought I'd share it here. https://thegamecenter.store/products/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5-cdu-25-packs
> 
> While the shipping is expensive, I find it's worth it and these packs are probably the best way to get a complete set (with plenty of extras) if you're a collector like me. I ordered 2 packs and insured shipping for $305 AUD or $228 USD. It seems like a lot but that’s about $1 USD per card, and you can trade or sell the duplicates, which there should be plenty of. (Plus as a collector, I've payed a lot more… I bought the Sanrio pack for $99 a couple years ago which for the time was actually cheap, because it seemed unlikely they'd ever be reprinted…) Also, the reason I got two was because there are 25 packs and 24 special cards, so while it's possible you could get all cards in one box, it's not guaranteed. The only possible downside is that I asked about shipping time, and if you're outside Australia the international shipping can take anywhere from a few days to a couple months. But, if you're looking to complete your collection, I think it's a good option. I hope this helps someone!


Too bad shipping to the us is $65 for like 2 pounds of cardboard. I wanted some Amiibo cards, but I wasn’t ready to drop enough money to buy a new switch lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tiffany

I am both disappointed and angry with nintendo for their handling of these amiibo releases(both sanrio and the upcoming series 5). We are all aware of the sanrio fiasco and I was really hoping they would learn from that. Pre orders are all but non existent(at least in the us) so far and there has been no announcement of when there will be one. Nintendo has to be aware of the high demand for these so at minimum they should be producing more cards this time and imo letting the fans know that they are. There are things they could've done to help them determine how many to make(such as fan polls and early pre orders to determine how many plan to buy them). This alone could help with the scalper issue(stop buying from them yall). I also think that they need a much wider release. They should have them not only at best buy/walmart but also at target, gamestop, amazon and the official ac website(as well as major retailers in other countries) along with pre orders at as many of those places as possible. A wider range of places makes it easier for all of us to have access to them. I really hope we are all able to get some but judging from nintendo's past handling of amiibo releases and what we are seeing now I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Plainbluetees said:


> Too bad shipping to the us is $65 for like 2 pounds of cardboard. I wanted some Amiibo cards, but I wasn’t ready to drop enough money to buy a new switch lol. Thanks for sharing!


It’s $65 AUD which is ~$48 US. Still steep, I know. So I spent $144 US for 75 cards with shipping included. It’ll be a little less than $2 a card which is double. But I’ll probably be able to sell some duplicates and maybe make back some of that.


----------



## Corry

The 25 pack is definitely tempting but I only desire a few villagers. If it's harder to get these packs in the coming days I might just get the 25 one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Out of stock. I'm bot bothering tbh


----------



## Fey

Chubby Bub said:


> Hey, I've lurked on this website for a while and was looking at this thread every now and then to see if the cards were available anywhere. Somehow I ended up finding this store in Australia that sells packs (of 3) or boxes of 25 packs, and they do have international shipping, so I thought I'd share it here. https://thegamecenter.store/products/amiibo-animal-crossing-cards-series-5-cdu-25-packs
> 
> While the shipping is expensive, I find it's worth it and these packs are probably the best way to get a complete set (with plenty of extras) if you're a collector like me. I ordered 2 packs and insured shipping for $305 AUD or $228 USD. It seems like a lot but that’s about $1 USD per card, and you can trade or sell the duplicates, which there should be plenty of. (Plus as a collector, I've payed a lot more… I bought the Sanrio pack for $99 a couple years ago which for the time was actually cheap, because it seemed unlikely they'd ever be reprinted…) Also, the reason I got two was because there are 25 packs and 24 special cards, so while it's possible you could get all cards in one box, it's not guaranteed. The only possible downside is that I asked about shipping time, and if you're outside Australia the international shipping can take anywhere from a few days to a couple months. But, if you're looking to complete your collection, I think it's a good option. I hope this helps someone!



In a shocking twist my boyfriend went ahead and purchased these for me—thank you so much for sharing the link!

$120 including shipping isn’t a bad deal, provided that they arrive within a month of the release date. Fingers crossed! I’m wondering if it’ll be possible to cancel the pre-order should better options open up for the US?


----------



## Tiffany

Fey said:


> In a shocking twist my boyfriend went ahead and purchased these for me—thank you so much for sharing the link!
> 
> $120 including shipping isn’t a bad deal, provided that they arrive within a month of the release date. Fingers crossed! I’m wondering if it’ll be possible to cancel the pre-order should better options open up for the US?


My concern with buying out of the country was the shipping along with how long it will take for them to show up. I work for usps and I know that customs can hold stuff as long as they want. I did try to order from best buy canada because it's the closest outside the us i could get(and presumably would get here quicker) but the site doesn't recognize when i have items in my cart. dk why. it is tempting to buy the ones from australia though. glad you were able to get some

EDIT- the australia site is out of stock


----------



## MayorofMapleton

All out online in Canada, any idea for restocks?


----------



## saltypotato

Germany Fam, pre orders are live on Amazon





						amiibo Karten 3 Stk. Animal Crossing (Vol. 5) : Amazon.de: Games
					

amiibo Karten 3 Stk. Animal Crossing (Vol. 5) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Corry

Hopefully this means Amazon US will be getting stock soon too.


----------



## ACJedi

They’ve been up at Amazon Germany for days now. I placed an international order logging in with my US Amazon account. Everything including payment and CC was there to finish the order. Easy peezy


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Everytime my friend trys to buy them. Their already out of stock.


----------



## Fey

Tiffany said:


> My concern with buying out of the country was the shipping along with how long it will take for them to show up. I work for usps and I know that customs can hold stuff as long as they want. I did try to order from best buy canada because it's the closest outside the us i could get(and presumably would get here quicker) but the site doesn't recognize when i have items in my cart. dk why. it is tempting to buy the ones from australia though. glad you were



I am hoping they’ll be delivered within a few weeks of release, but am definitely prepared for a longer wait.

It was ultimately my boyfriend who made the decision to place the order—because it bothered him to see me so obsessed and upset over the pre-order process lol. Even if I have to wait an extra month, it’ll be worth it to me just for the peace of mind!


----------



## Khaelis

Its a good thing I didn't cancel my pre-order from Best Buy Canada when they bumped the limit to 3. They're already sold out both online and in-store at all 3 nearby locations. I'm content with my single pack, I think.


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Its a good thing I didn't cancel my pre-order from Best Buy Canada when they bumped the limit to 3. They're already sold out both online and in-store at all 3 nearby locations. I'm content with my single pack, I think.



Same I didn't want to pay 3X shipping and my budget is too tight to just add anything to get free shipping.


----------



## Dunquixote

Has anyone seen any stores in the US have the cards in stock and available for pre-orders again? I’ve only seen it once and that’s it :/


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Same I didn't want to pay 3X shipping and my budget is too tight to just add anything to get free shipping.



It'd have cost me almost $50 CAD just to order three packs, if they had them. Didn't want to add items I didn't want (or need) just to get free shipping...


----------



## Insulaire

saltypotato said:


> Germany Fam, pre orders are live on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amiibo Karten 3 Stk. Animal Crossing (Vol. 5) : Amazon.de: Games
> 
> 
> amiibo Karten 3 Stk. Animal Crossing (Vol. 5) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.de


Is this for one pack of three cards or three packs? Not sure on the translation I’m getting, but it’s either a fair deal or a bad one based on exchange rates


----------



## Fey

Insulaire said:


> Is this for one pack of three cards or three packs? Not sure on the translation I’m getting, but it’s either a fair deal or a bad one based on exchange rates



Huh, that’s actually I really good question. I’m a native speaker and it isn’t clear to me either—I assumed it was one pack with three cards, but with that phrasing it could just as easily mean three packs total. For the price the second option does seem more plausible…weird


----------



## saltypotato

it looks like its one pack of 3 cards since it is coming from the nintendo store. Stuck is Norwegian for pieces, at least from what i found on google translate


----------



## Sweetley

*For the folks from Germany:* Both Media Markt and Saturn now have the cards listed at their online stores for pre-order! One pack costs 4,99€. Looks like it's limit for one pack per person (which sucks tbh).



Insulaire said:


> Is this for one pack of three cards or three packs? Not sure on the translation I’m getting, but it’s either a fair deal or a bad one based on exchange rates


It's for one pack. One of the shops in my country use the same title and if you go to the product description, it says "One pack amiibo cards with three random cards from Animal Crossing".


----------



## kayleee

I'm surprised more US pre-orders didn't start today... hopefully Amazon and Target will start pre-orders sometime this week.


----------



## azurill

kayleee said:


> I'm surprised more US pre-orders didn't start today... hopefully Amazon and Target will start pre-orders sometime this week.


Yea I’m surprised Target doesn’t have pre-orders since they had the other series packs.


----------



## Aardbei

I'm hesitating to pre-order. Do I really need those ?


----------



## Khaelis

Aardbei said:


> I'm hesitating to pre-order. Do I really need those ?



No. You don't. They only matter to those who like collecting things.


----------



## Villager Fan

I opted to get some homemade ones from Etsy on pre-order. I feel like that’s more of a guaranteed bet then waiting for pre-orders that I might miss. I don’t care about NPCs to be honest, so I just got all of the standard villager cards.


----------



## moonshi

Aardbei said:


> I'm hesitating to pre-order. Do I really need those ?



Haha same but I'm going to wait. Getting the 
villagers with instant gratification doesn't sound as fulfilling to me so I'll save my money for now. I'll be happier seeing them on the islands.


----------



## Moritz

Villager Fan said:


> I opted to get some homemade ones from Etsy on pre-order. I feel like that’s more of a guaranteed bet then waiting for pre-orders that I might miss. I don’t care about NPCs to be honest, so I just got all of the standard villager cards.


While I don't think the files will be that hard to get hold of in order to make the amiibos, I do think its irresponsible for people to be selling home made amiibos when the files have not even been released yet so they can't actually be sure of if and when they can make them


----------



## saltypotato

I'm just here screaming internally, waiting for the UK to get a drop. I'm getting to the point that i dont mind too much if I miss a round a pre orders, I just want to know that they are indeed happening here xD


----------



## Milleram

Khaelis said:


> I feel your woes. I think I may just go there on my own time or just wait until they're on Amazon, lol.



I didn't pre-order them from Best Buy for the same reason, and now they're gone.  Hopefully I can find them somewhere else.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I never use to care about amiibo until I got a few of the Series 1-4 packs that were in Target about a month ago. Then I got hooked and now want the entire collection, lol! Just a new facet of my ACNH obsession.


----------



## CanuckChick

Sorry I haven't been around cuz the family medical emergency from last week looks to be an ongoing one but I'm so happy seeing everyone sharing the tips & links cuz I certainly did not get many of those from my own alerts!  

And I missed out on the canadian bestbuy bumping it to 3 packs dang it.  I hope we can all buy them in person on Nov. 5th cuz I need more than just 1 pack!



LumiMoonPlays said:


> I never use to care about amiibo until I got a few of the Series 1-4 packs that were in Target about a month ago. Then I got hooked and now want the entire collection, lol! Just a new facet of my ACNH obsession.


@LumiMoonPlays This is what happened to me.  There was a topic on the other ac forum I'm active on, back in NL in which someone asked if it was worth it to buy amiibo cards/figurines.  I told them heck nah, just save your money  since there were a few ppl there offering the villagers for free anyway.

Boy was I wrong ha!  When I got the Sanrio and some of the knock-off amazon ones I was hooked and then bought 7 packs of the series 1-4 official ones when they were re-released...and now I want MORE!!! 

God help my wallet lol.


----------



## FaerieRose

I only have the Sanrio cards, but I want cards of all the special characters so I can design their vacation homes and invite them for coffee. Unfortunately, I can’t find cards from any of the series in stock anywhere. Any recommendations on where to find them? (Authentic cards only)


----------



## Matt0106

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I never use to care about amiibo until I got a few of the Series 1-4 packs that were in Target about a month ago. Then I got hooked and now want the entire collection, lol! Just a new facet of my ACNH obsession.


Basically me. Managed to get some picks last January, and now I check every day to see if more packs are being available.

Had a field day when the restocked during this summer.


----------



## Bluebonez

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I never use to care about amiibo until I got a few of the Series 1-4 packs that were in Target about a month ago. Then I got hooked and now want the entire collection, lol! Just a new facet of my ACNH obsession.


I've wanted the 1-4 series packs but I've never seen them available for the 5.99 so I'm hoping one day I can see them restock again </3


----------



## CelestialRaine

For the past few days, I have been checking the Target shops near me and none of them had Series 1-4 in stock, only the Sanrio ones, which unfortunately I have already. I'm reeeeally hoping that there will be some Season 5 along with 1-4 available on the 5th and so on, though honestly I don't feel so hopeful. Perhaps I was too late on getting the Series 1-4 cards when they restocked?


----------



## N a t

Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021

So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I haven't seen any on Amazon yet.

Edit: Never mind. I managed to find the Series 5 of amiibo cards for only $29.99 and I just bought it and it should come to be around November 24h, 2021


----------



## christian6809

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


Just pre-ordered 2!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## FaerieRose

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


Just scored two packs for myself!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


OMG yay! Thanks for posting I just snagged 2 packs!


----------



## Corry

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


You sir/mam have made my day. I ordered 2 aswell and can't wait to get them!


----------



## girasolgirl

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


Was able to get two! Thank you!


----------



## Aronthaer

just got my 2! best of luck everyone!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just got the new batch of series 5 amiibo cards from Amazon for only $29.99 and its a pre sale so it will come out by November 5th, 2021 but my delivery time would be between November 24th and December 21st


----------



## Fey

WALMART is still open—managed to place two separate orders, and there’s still more it seems! 

Thanks @N a t ♥


----------



## CelestialRaine

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


Thanks SO much! I was FINALLY able to pre-order some!


----------



## kayleee

ugh, got them into my cart but they were out of stock before I could check out. bummer!


----------



## N a t

Walmart says out of stock again for now! Glad so many of us got to order! ❤


----------



## Insulaire

Of course I’m literally just a minute or two late to this


----------



## Mika1560

N a t said:


> Walmart just had a small restock! Ordered 2 packs for 14 bucks shipped! I'm in the U.S.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> So excited one for me and my partner! Good luck to everyone!


You are an absolute saint!! I got a preorder in just before they went out of stock again! Thank you, thank you, thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## N a t

If i happen to see the in stock again I'll be sure to post. I like to stalk products when I'm bored, even if I'm not buying. It's the thrill of the chase.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I'm so salty I always "just" miss these lol.... grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## kayleee

guys, keep refreshing Walmart! It showed them as out of stock for me but I was just able to place an order less than a minute ago!


----------



## Fey

I’m sad for everyone who missed them, but there’s still good news here: these preorders stayed open for almost half an hour today! I think we’ll have more and better chances to get cards than we maybe expected ^ｪ^


----------



## christian6809

N a t said:


> If i happen to see the in stock again I'll be sure to post. I like to stalk products when I'm bored, even if I'm not buying. It's the thrill of the chase.


Yes please do post if they go up again anywhere.

You rock N a t !!!!!


----------



## zumhaus

And of course I missed again with Wal-Mart pre-orders. It seems the trend is that I'm fast enough to get these in my cart but not to check out. Fun, fun, fun. 




RoxasFan20 said:


> I just got the new batch of series 5 amiibo cards from Amazon for only $29.99 and its a pre sale so it will come out by November 5th, 2021 but my delivery time would be between November 24th and December 21st


Is that $30 for one pack of 6? Retail price is roughly $6 (so about $1 per card) in the US. As far as I know, Amazon US hasn't opened up pre-orders yet. If it's not sold directly through Amazon, but fulfilled by them, you likely bought them from a scalper who marked up the price x5 from what it's supposed to be. Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## Hanami

kayleee said:


> guys, keep refreshing Walmart! It showed them as out of stock for me but I was just able to place an order less than a minute ago!


should i refresh 'view cart' or the general page for the amiibo cards?
i was able to get into the checkout page, but it was sold out TT

edit: when i was refreshing view cart, it kept saying '2 left' but now they're all gone


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Fey said:


> WALMART is still open—managed to place two separate orders, and there’s still more it seems!
> 
> Thanks @N a t ♥


Do you place 2 separate orders with one account and just place separately or do you have to use 2 different accounts? Asking for a friend, lol.


----------



## solace

Thank you so much, *N a t! *
I was able to order 7 packs. My cats thank you too, as I filled up my cart with litter, food and treats to avoid shipping fees!


----------



## Pig-Pen

I'm literally in a zoom class meeting, watching this thread and refreshing the walmart page....lol


----------



## kayleee

Hanami said:


> should i refresh 'view cart' or the general page for the amiibo cards?
> i was able to get into the checkout page, but it was sold out TT
> 
> edit: when i was refreshing view cart, it kept saying '2 left' but now they're all gone


I refreshed the product page for a bit and eventually the blue "pre-order" button came back again, and I was able to add them to my cart again and check out!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021



solace said:


> Thank you so much, *N a t! *
> I was able to order 7 packs. My cats thank you too, as I filled up my cart with litter, food and treats to avoid shipping fees!


Were you able to place multiple orders for the amiibo cards using the same account/shipping address? you just had to buy them 2 at a time?


----------



## N a t

Hanami said:


> should i refresh 'view cart' or the general page for the amiibo cards?
> i was able to get into the checkout page, but it was sold out TT
> 
> edit: when i was refreshing view cart, it kept saying '2 left' but now they're all gone


I think the "2 left" may have to do with the limit of two packs per purchase. The site also told me "2 left" but after I placed my order it was still  in stock and many people were able to order. The site may be bugging due to traffic or it may actually be temporarily out again.


----------



## Fey

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Do you place 2 separate orders with one account and just place separately or do you have to use 2 different accounts? Asking for a friend, lol.



Two different ones—I asked my partner if I could set up a Walmart account under his name and card. If you have anyone who trusts you, I’d say ask them (family member, friend etc.) 

Funnily enough, he then placed another (so second) order accidentally, and it went through initially. I’m expecting that to be canceled though.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021



N a t said:


> I think the "2 left" may have to do with the limit of two packs per purchase. The site also told me "2 left" but after I placed my order it was still  in stock and many people were able to order. The site may be bugging due to traffic or it may actually be temporarily out again.



Same thing for me. It said “2 left” both times I placed an order—and those orders were several minutes apart!


----------



## Hanami

i just keep barely missing these >: (
besides there being 3 AU cards per pack, does anyone know whether the AU cards are diff from the NA ones?
might ask for a favor from my cousin who lives in aus bc i am getting frustrated lol


----------



## zumhaus

Hanami said:


> i just keep barely missing these >: (
> besides there being 3 AU cards per pack, does anyone know whether the AU cards are diff from the NA ones?
> might ask for a favor from my cousin who lives in aus bc i am getting frustrated lol


Here's Isabelle in every region, NA, EU/AUS, and JPN. It's notably the names and the date format between them all (unless someone's particular about the serial numbers, too)
(edit: the EU/AUS cards shouldn't be physically smaller IRL! This is not to size )


----------



## solace

Fey said:


> Two different ones—I asked my partner if I could set up a Walmart account under his name and card. If you have anyone who trusts you, I’d say ask them (family member, friend etc.)
> 
> Funnily enough, he then placed another (so second) order accidentally, and it went through initially. I’m expecting that to be canceled though.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing for me. It said “2 left” both times I placed an order—and those orders were several minutes apart!


I think Walmart may be different than Best Buy. I was able to place 6 separate orders (my husband placed 1) using the same card and address. I have not received anything but a fraud alert from my CC company, but other than, everything checks out on my Walmart purchase history. I even check my credit card and all of the transactions are there.

Anyone else purchase through Walmart that has a delivery date for November 10th? Seems like that is more accurate than Best Buy's promise to deliver by the 5th.


----------



## N a t

solace said:


> I think Walmart may be different than Best Buy. I was able to place 6 separate orders (my husband placed 1) using the same card and address. I have not received anything but a fraud alert from my CC company, but other than, everything checks out on my Walmart purchase history. I even check my credit card and all of the transactions are there.
> 
> Anyone else purchase through Walmart that has a delivery date for November 10th? Seems like that is more accurate than Best Buy's promise to deliver by the 5th.


My order from Walmart says it'll arrive the 11th actually. Weird but I'll live.


----------



## Insulaire

zumhaus said:


> Here's Isabelle in every region, NA, EU/AUS, and JPN. It's notably the names and the date format between them all (unless someone's particular about the serial numbers, too)
> (edit: the EU/AUS cards shouldn't be physically smaller IRL! This is not to size )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406539View attachment 406542


Today I learned Isabelle is called Fuffi in Italy


----------



## VexTheHex

Interesting, guess I'll have to keep my eye out for Wal-Mart. I felt lucky getting 3 from Best Buy, but people getting 14 from Wal-Mart puts 3 to shame!!! Wal-Mart is pretty open to scalpers and scams, so it doesn't surprise me. They let people order like 30 switches last year for a single name.


----------



## Fey

solace said:


> I think Walmart may be different than Best Buy. I was able to place 6 separate orders (my husband placed 1) using the same card and address. I have not received anything but a fraud alert from my CC company, but other than, everything checks out on my Walmart purchase history. I even check my credit card and all of the transactions are there.
> 
> Anyone else purchase through Walmart that has a delivery date for November 10th? Seems like that is more accurate than Best Buy's promise to deliver by the 5th.




Oh no, you just condemned my poor boyfriend to at least a days worth of sad, sideways glances (he cancelled the duplicate order thinking it might cause problems)—to think I could’ve potentially had six packs! *sighs* 

Interesting your date is the 10th—like @N a t mine is listed for the 11th. I don’t think it’ll be an issue either way though. I’m happy we got lucky enough to score some!


----------



## kayleee

My Walmart delivery date is November 15th


----------



## solace

Fey said:


> Oh no, you just condemned my poor boyfriend to at least a days worth of sad, sideways glances (he cancelled the duplicate order thinking it might cause problems)—to think I could’ve potentially had six packs! *sighs*
> 
> You have been cracking me up with your posts/replies in this thread. Thank you for being so witty throughout this process.
> 
> 
> I thought it was kind of dodgy myself, but just kept rolling with it. At least we know what to expect when they drop again at Walmart. And of course, I keep everyone updated if there are any changes to my orders.
> 
> Interesting your date is the 10th—like @N a t mine is listed for the 11th. I don’t think it’ll be an issue either way though. I’m happy we got lucky enough to score some!


Don't really shop at Walmart, so we will see about the delivery. It's def better than the AU delivery time (my husband also bought me a 25 pack from ebay).

Yes! Happy everyone got their orders in and we can keep the information circulating, so others know how to check out fast and beat the bots for future drops!


----------



## ACJedi

Insulaire said:


> Of course I’m literally just a minute or two late to this


Aww I took a late lunch and missed it too. DANG it!


----------



## Edge

I have a premonition that I’m going to miss all of the preorders. I can’t use my phone at work, and the preorders always come up at some random time while I’m working. I’ll check stores on release day and if they don’t have it then I do have an Etsy account.  Scalpers won’t get a cent from me.


----------



## ACJedi

It went back in stock for a split second at Walmart. I got one in the cart (said limit 1)..... and then sold out. GRRR


----------



## Mint

Amazon Canada link is up: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_clickstream_1_dp

Anyone know if they've actually had any available yet or is it a placeholder?


----------



## N a t

ACJedi said:


> It went back in stock for a split second at Walmart. I got one in the cart (said limit 1)..... and then sold out. GRRR


Limit 1? I wonder if they lowered the limit or if they actually only had one pack available to preorder???


----------



## Matt0106

Mint said:


> Amazon Canada link is up: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_clickstream_1_dp
> 
> Anyone know if they've actually had any available yet or is it a placeholder?


Probably a placeholder; the Sanrio cards went through the same thing and put a placeholder before a pre-order date was issued.

Sucks though because with the Sanrio ones, you were able to request a notification via email when they were available (or at least I was). Seems you can’t do that this time.


----------



## Mint

Matt0106 said:


> Probably a placeholder; the Sanrio cards went through the same thing and put a placeholder before a pre-order date was issued.
> 
> Sucks though because with the Sanrio ones, you were able to request a notification via email when they were available (or at least I was). Seems you can’t do that this time.


Thank you! I thought I may have missed it while at work and wanted to double check.


----------



## kayleee

I just want it to be known that this thread is updating with restocks/info faster than any of the official pages I’m following, so shoutout to you guys!!


----------



## ACJedi

N a t said:


> Limit 1? I wonder if they lowered the limit or if they actually only had one pack available to preorder???


I suspect someone's credit card was denied and the one went back in stock; and someone was able to purchase it before I could.


----------



## N a t

ACJedi said:


> I suspect someone's credit card was denied and the one went back in stock; and someone was able to purchase it before I could.


Perhaps! That's a possibility!


----------



## Shadow Star

I take it there's still been no word on any UK preorders?
I've been checking amazon and the Nintendo store daily but nothing yet.


----------



## Mutti

I still cant find any preorders for the UK without having to import


----------



## Pig-Pen

I just checked Best buy and it said "pre-order" finally...added three to my cart, then went to check-out and got the "sorry... blah blah blah... no longer available" may have just missed them. grrrrrr


----------



## zumhaus

Has Wal-Mart changed for anyone?
I managed to throw two packs into indefinite cart limbo yesterday, but now I can't even see 'pre-order' or 'out of stock'. My only option is checking if it's available at nearby stores, which obviously it's not, and it appears it's never going to be.


----------



## xlisapisa

zumhaus said:


> Has Wal-Mart changed for anyone?
> I managed to throw two packs into indefinite cart limbo yesterday, but now I can't even see 'pre-order' or 'out of stock'. My only option is checking if it's available at nearby stores, which obviously it's not, and it appears it's never going to be.


Mine has also changed to “check availability nearby”. maybe they are done with pre orders?


----------



## Insulaire

xlisapisa said:


> Mine has also changed to “check availability nearby”. maybe they are done with pre orders?


Same here


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

zumhaus said:


> Has Wal-Mart changed for anyone?
> I managed to throw two packs into indefinite cart limbo yesterday, but now I can't even see 'pre-order' or 'out of stock'. My only option is checking if it's available at nearby stores, which obviously it's not, and it appears it's never going to be.


Yes mine too. Just in the last hour it changed to check availability.


----------



## AccfSally

xlisapisa said:


> Mine has also changed to “check availability nearby”. maybe they are done with pre orders?



Mines too


----------



## Tiffany

I just saw that on the walmart site too. I'm still keeping my eye on it. I'm thinking at this point my best bet is to go to walmart friday before work and pray they have some there.


----------



## N a t

I've been back and fourth between Best Buy and Walmart and have missed every preorder restock since the one I caught, luckily enough of us are stalking the sites though and I see people here posting so that feels good to know that most everyone's getting their cards!


----------



## Dunquixote

I haven’t had any luck yet. Gl to anyone else too who is still struggling to get any .


----------



## ACJedi

Amazon UK is now being indexed by google. It appeared in my watchlist this morning. No stock though





						Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
					

Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## KrongEE

It looks like Amazon Canada's stock is up! I was able to purchase two packs, I think that's their limit!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## kayleee

Pre-orders available on Amazon Canada; unfortunately it looks like they won't ship to me in the US lol.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021






						Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
					

Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## MayorofMapleton

aw heck, had money on a gift card still and can't use it to preorder.

welp...I know a guy, I'll wait.


----------



## xara

KrongEE said:


> It looks like Amazon Canada's stock is up! I was able to purchase two packs, I think that's their limit!! Good luck everyone!





kayleee said:


> Pre-orders available on Amazon Canada; unfortunately it looks like they won't ship to me in the US lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca



thank you both for posting! i was just able to order myself 2 packs!!


----------



## TheDuke55

I completely forgot about this. I don't think I can order off of Canada Amazon so I'll just go and buy a fake set.


----------



## piske

Best Buy US had the pre-order button active for a little bit but it wouldn't ship to me and had zero availability within 250 miles, sooo... ;u;


----------



## gaylittlekat

Can't order the cards internationally, unfortunately. I hope they do a drop on the American amazon! Thank you all for keeping me posted!!


----------



## Amphibian

In my country they're releasing a pack of 75 S5-cards for 160€  With my luck I would end up with tons of duplicates...


----------



## Khaelis

Amphibian said:


> In my country they're releasing a pack of 75 S5-cards for 160€  With my luck I would end up with tons of duplicates...



Wait.. 75 cards? When the set only contains 48 cards? That seems extremely counter productive.


----------



## Amphibian

Khaelis said:


> Wait.. 75 cards? When the set only contains 48 cards? That seems extremely counter productive.


Yeah it's this:








						Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 25 Box Series 5
					

Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 42 Box nopeasti ja edullisesti Konsolinetin verkkokaupasta ja pelikaupasta Helsingin keskustasta Kampin Kauppakeskuksen 3. kerroksesta.




					www.konsolinet.fi
				




I actually might consider it if one is guaranteed to get a complete series


----------



## zumhaus

Khaelis said:


> Wait.. 75 cards? When the set only contains 48 cards? That seems extremely counter productive.


If the 75 is 25:50 NPC:villager, it makes more sense. Very close to 1 of each of the NPCs, and for the villagers, you'll likely have duplicates for trading! Fun! (slight sarcasm intended )



Amphibian said:


> I actually might consider it if one is guaranteed to get a complete series


Nope, not guaranteed a full series, unfortunately! You could be unlucky enough to pull 25 Tom Nooks, but that's blind packs for you


----------



## Khaelis

Amphibian said:


> Yeah it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 25 Box Series 5
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 42 Box nopeasti ja edullisesti Konsolinetin verkkokaupasta ja pelikaupasta Helsingin keskustasta Kampin Kauppakeskuksen 3. kerroksesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.konsolinet.fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually might consider it if one is guaranteed to get a complete series



OOOOHhhh.. a booster box. I thought you meant like an actual PACK of 75 cards.


----------



## Rio_

KrongEE said:


> It looks like Amazon Canada's stock is up! I was able to purchase two packs, I think that's their limit!! Good luck everyone!





kayleee said:


> Pre-orders available on Amazon Canada; unfortunately it looks like they won't ship to me in the US lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo™ cards 6-pack - Series 5 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca



You are lifesavers!!! Thank you so much! ^0^


----------



## Fey

It honestly sucks that the availabilities and prices vary so drastically between countries!

If I’m understanding this correctly, the above offer is for 25 packs with 3 cards each. That’s a total of 75 cards for €160.
Meanwhile, I paid just above 100€ for 150 cards from Australia. Doesn’t really seem fair, does it?


----------



## Insulaire

If anyone's main concern is getting all of the cards or as many NPCs as possible, though it seems counterintuitive, the non-American sets are actually a better deal because of the 2:1 villager to NPC ratio, versus 5:1 for American packs


----------



## kayleee

Insulaire said:


> If anyone's main concern is getting all of the cards or as many NPCs as possible, though it seems counterintuitive, the non-American sets are actually a better deal because of the 2:1 villager to NPC ratio, versus 5:1 for American packs


Yeah, I considered going this route - but I have all of series 1-4 and all my cards are NA, so for continuity's sake I decided to get NA series 5 cards (and I kind of prefer how the NA cards look anyway lol). But it probably would be more cost effective to get the EU versions, which is unfortunate for my bank account


----------



## Plainbluetees

Maybe the Check Availability means they’ll sell them in store?


----------



## Corry

Still waiting on Amazon US. Best buy restocked an hour ago but sold out quickly...again before I could check out.


----------



## solace

Fey said:


> Oh no, you just condemned my poor boyfriend to at least a days worth of sad, sideways glances (he cancelled the duplicate order thinking it might cause problems)—to think I could’ve potentially had six packs! *sighs*
> 
> Interesting your date is the 10th—like @N a t mine is listed for the 11th. I don’t think it’ll be an issue either way though. I’m happy we got lucky enough to score some!


@Fey- As of today Walmart still has my orders in:


----------



## Matt0106

I was lucky to snag two more packs on Amazon! Between that and Best Buy, I’ll have 5 packs!


----------



## ACJedi

Corry said:


> t buy restocked an hour ago but sold out





solace said:


> @Fey- As of today Walmart still has my orders in:



5 orders! Dang.. can't even get one at Walmart and the site thinks I am a robot, so I have to do their little captcha routine to even check that they are out of stock. LOL


----------



## solace

ACJedi said:


> 5 orders! Dang.. can't even get one at Walmart and the site thinks I am a robot, so I have to do their little captcha routine to even check that they are out of stock. LOL


@ACJedi keep at it! If not, we are moving closer to the date where you have a very good chance as to picking them up at the store. Yes, so I actually have 7 orders from Walmart, 3 orders from BestBuy and an AU 25 pack that my husband placed the very first day... I panicked and he bought lol
Like I said before, I am more than happy to upload the amiibos onto my second island for anyone that wants one. I would just like a couple hours of playtime to myself before I start to cycle


----------



## ACJedi

solace said:


> @ACJedi keep at it! If not, we are moving closer to the date where you have a very good chance as to picking them up at the store. Yes, so I actually have 7 orders from Walmart, 3 orders from BestBuy and an AU 25 pack that my husband placed the very first day... I panicked and he bought lol
> Like I said before, I am more than happy to upload the amiibos onto my second island for anyone that wants one. I would just like a couple hours of playtime to myself before I start to cycle



I'm new to the cards. I wish I knew last month when I saw series 1, 3 and 4 at Target that I should have emptied the entire peg. I don't know if those were a one-off restock\reprint or what, but clearly I did not capitalize like I should because that single peg has been empty now for weeks. I polled other stores in my area: Meijer, Walmart, Best Buy and GameStop and they said they have never had these cards to date . It doesn't give me much hope of picking up any in person at these places. I was hoping online orders would be more numerous in the US for the pre-orders.


----------



## christian6809

My nearest Target got series 1-4 packs last month in the store and once they were sold out of them all, they've never got another shipment since. I asked them a few days ago.

I hope they will restock those along with the new series 5 on the 5th. Was it a one time restock and maybe they're discontinued now? I should have emptied the peg like you. Lol


----------



## solace

I bought series 1-4 once upon a time when they were available at Toys 'R' Us.  Since then, they have reprinted them, so I am sure they will reprint again! Now that Series 5 will be coming out, maybe, Series 1-4 will lose their current value on Amazon (they are above Market Price at the moment). Also, they might be lower on Ebay as well. I really wish you the best of luck in starting your collection. As a fellow collector, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Mika1560

My local Target accidentally put a bunch of Series 5(!!!) packs out on the shelf this morning. They didn’t let me buy any, obviously, but this shows that they already have them in stores!

I also asked about their release day policies (opening time, what counter to go to, etc) so that I know exactly what to do on November 5th to get a few of those packs first thing in the morning. I’d suggest doing that at your local Targets if you can!


----------



## Mint

I got my order in on Amazon Canada.  I'm happy I didn't miss it! And I got to buy more of my favourite tea to get free shipping.


----------



## Aniko

Amazon.ca went out of stuck before I could get some   (I knew it was going to happen)
To save shipping (I'm already paying shipping for Best Buy) I wanted to ask someone else with Prime but she went to take a nap at that moment.


----------



## Mint

Aniko said:


> Amazon.ca went out of stuck before I could get some   (I knew it was going to happen)
> To save shipping (I'm already paying shipping for Best Buy) I wanted to ask someone else with Prime but she went to take a nap at that moment.


Amazon Canada has them in stock right now, if you're still looking for them.


----------



## Aniko

Mint said:


> Amazon Canada has them in stock right now, if you're still looking for them.



Thanks! Missed again while I sent her the link....


----------



## faerie

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games



					www.amazon.com
				



Amazon us is up


----------



## azurill

Mika1560 said:


> My local Target accidentally put a bunch of Series 5(!!!) packs out on the shelf this morning. They didn’t let me buy any, obviously, but this shows that they already have them in stores!
> 
> I also asked about their release day policies (opening time, what counter to go to, etc) so that I know exactly what to do on November 5th to get a few of those packs first thing in the morning. I’d suggest doing that at your local Targets if you can!


It’s good to know Target will have them. Unfortunately I won’t be able to get to Target since I will be at work. I wonder if they will allow people to buy online pick up
In store.


----------



## Corry

Woo Amazon US is up!


----------



## Liletaylor

Pre order for series 5 is live on Amazon right now for US!! Limit 3


----------



## N a t

I caved and bought two more. Honestly I think it's withdrawal from no Pokemon cards in my area. Me and my partner can each open 2 packs though so that's fun. I haven't had amiibo card packs in so long


----------



## azurill

faerie said:


> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon us is up


Thank you . Was able to order 3 packs,


----------



## shiniki

faerie said:


> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon us is up



I was able to get some, thank you!!


----------



## kayleee

Wow, Amazon US already sold out!! That went so fast


----------



## CelestialRaine

I missed it :c


----------



## solace

Just of curiosity, what is the delivery date through Amazon? I missed it too!


----------



## kayleee

solace said:


> Just of curiosity, what is the delivery date through Amazon? I missed it too!


Mine says Nov 9th, 2022 lmao


----------



## solace

kayleee said:


> Mine says Nov 9th, 2022 lmao


LOL, @kayleee 
Did you for real score some this time around? I really hope you did!


----------



## azurill

solace said:


> Just of curiosity, what is the delivery date through Amazon? I missed it too!


Mine says Delivery date is nov 11-12


----------



## Tiffany

man i miss it everytime! how are they selling out so fast?


----------



## CelestialRaine

Tiffany said:


> man i miss it everytime! how are they selling out so fast?


My bet is on the scalpers.


----------



## Liletaylor

Mine also says delivery for Nov. 9, 2022 so I'm really hoping that is just a typo hahah


----------



## kayleee

solace said:


> LOL, @kayleee
> Did you for real score some this time around? I really hope you did!


Yes!!


----------



## christian6809

I had 2 packs in my cart and I couldn't check out. I tried spamming the finish order and it wouldn't go through. Then they were sold out :-(   
oh well...


----------



## Corry

Amazon Canada's stock lasted atleast a good 30-45 min before selling out. Amazon US sold out in less than 5 min it felt like. Hope they restock soon cuz that's crazy. Even Playasia if memory serves correctly is also sold-out and normally you'd order from that place as a last resort.


----------



## a potato

Was able to score a few packs on Amazon!


----------



## edsett

i can’t believe how fast the amazon us preorders sold out  super disappointed i missed out


----------



## Nefarious

Dang it, I even missed the Amazon stock. 
Been having absolutely horrible luck catching any of these, so I'm really hoping and betting on being able to pick up any amount in person as soon as stores open on Nov 5th. Time to keep an eye on Target's online store next I guess.


----------



## mintycream

I can’t believe the Amazon one went out so fast T-T i had it in my cart but bc I had to sign in, it was gone ahhh


----------



## Dunquixote

Nefarious said:


> Dang it, I even missed the Amazon stock.
> Been having absolutely horrible luck catching any of these, so I'm really hoping and betting on being able to pick up any amount in person as soon as stores open on Nov 5th. Time to keep an eye on Target's online store next I guess.


same. i honestly have kinda given up at this point :/. i’m hoping there will be someone that will be willing to trade for series 1-4 dupes if i can’t manage to get a pack, or the packs become more plenty by christmas like the sanrio packs seem to be now.


----------



## ACJedi

Oh damn,, missed another one!! I was literally checking all day and the 40 minutes I go play percussion is when they went live and I was too loud to hear my phone or look at it! Super not fair!


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> same. i honestly have kinda given up at this point :/. i’m hoping there will be someone that will be willing to trade for series 1-4 dupes if i can’t manage to get a pack, or the packs become more plenty by christmas like the sanrio packs seem to be now.



I'm sure you might be able to find some that would trade series 5 cards for series 1-4. I was planning to do exactly that, if I'm able to get plenty of duplicate cards I'll be trading them for the last 19 cards I'm missing from 2-4. Hopefully they stock them as well as the recent restock of series 1-4 cards, as I didn't have too much trouble getting plenty in the week they were stocking them.


----------



## Corry

Not to be a downer, but I want those who are thinking about ordering from Target to be mindful of how they handled the sanrio situation. App and site crashes made the experience a rather frustrating one. You can try but don't be surprised if you run into technical problems.


----------



## Calysis

heck,, missed another restock.

thank you all so much for keeping everyone here updated on restocks, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## ACJedi

Corry said:


> Not to be a downer, but I want those who are thinking about ordering from Target to be mindful of how they handled the sanrio situation. App and site crashes made the experience a rather frustrating one. You can try but don't be surprised if you run into technical problems.



Ironically I had no problem at all ordering the Sanrio ones from target.com, it's these series 5 that elude me every.single.time. I hope Target is as easy for me as the Sanrio cards were. LOL


----------



## Fey

Checked Amazon now—not only are preordered closed already, but I can’t even find an entry for the product anymore. Kind of frustrating, but since I already snagged 5 from Walmart I won’t complain too much.


----------



## Maymeows16

Have pre-orders started in the US? Does anyone know by any chance? O~o


----------



## Fey

Maymeows16 said:


> Have pre-orders started in the US? Does anyone know by any chance? O~o



In general you mean? Yes, they’ve been open on and off for about a week now. Places we’ve listed here are Walmart, Best Buy and Amazon.

They're often only open for a few minutes to half an hour at most, so you’ll have to keep checking and be quick!


----------



## Calysis

Fey said:


> Checked Amazon now—not only are preordered closed already, but I can’t even find an entry for the product anymore. Kind of frustrating, but since I already snagged 5 from Walmart I won’t complain too much.


that's strange since it's still showing for me! try making sure your filter includes "out of stock" if it isn't set to that already. I had to find the product page myself by googling for it on my browser, then searching "B09H9WVJ8H" on the amazon app. it showed up for me then!


----------



## Maymeows16

Fey said:


> In general you mean? Yes, they’ve been open on and off for about a week now. Places we’ve listed here are Walmart, Best Buy and Amazon.
> 
> They're often only open for a few minutes to half an hour at most, so you’ll have to keep checking and be quick!


Oh oki thank you! 
Do you have a link I could use so I could check from time to time in case I manage to get some?


----------



## .MOON.

Maymeows16 said:


> Oh oki thank you!
> Do you have a link I could use so I could check from time to time in case I manage to get some?


Not sure about the other places but I was able to snag 3 packs off Amazon when they opened up for pre-orders earlier today and this is the link I used. Hope it helps!

Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_EZ8H5ESHVY7WSNQD33VE


----------



## Elov

How often are the restocks, are they just completely random? Haven't managed to order any so far


----------



## kayleee

Elov said:


> How often are the restocks, are they just completely random? Haven't managed to order any so far


So far they’ve seemed pretty random  they have all dropped without warning and at totally random times.


----------



## Fey

Elov said:


> How often are the restocks, are they just completely random? Haven't managed to order any so far



Sadly they seem quite random from what I’ve seen. The most pattern I can point out is that Walmart and Best Buy seem to open them mostly on weekdays in the morning/early afternoon EST.


----------



## Elov

kayleee said:


> So far they’ve seemed pretty random  they have all dropped without warning and at totally random times.





Fey said:


> Sadly they seem quite random from what I’ve seen. The most pattern I can point out is that Walmart and Best Buy seem to open them mostly on weekdays in the morning/early afternoon EST.



Ahh that's what I was afraid of...  Well, I'm going to try to follow this thread a lot more closely from now on, and hopefully I'll be able to get an order in before Nov 5th rolls around


----------



## Maymeows16

.MOON. said:


> Not sure about the other places but I was able to snag 3 packs off Amazon when they opened up for pre-orders earlier today and this is the link I used. Hope it helps!
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_EZ8H5ESHVY7WSNQD33VE


Thank you so much! Hopefully they restock soon ono


----------



## saltypotato

those of you hunting in the UK, keep an eye on
https://www.thegamecollection.net/animal-crossing-cards-3pcs-volume-5-amiibo?sqr=animal crossing& 
they had pre orders go live yesterday


----------



## Tiffany

Now the amazon site has changed from out of stock to currently unavailable dont know when or if this item will be back in stock. great


----------



## daringred_

just checked in my local GAME (in the UK) and they said they don't usually get amiibo cards, at least not on release. so, not sure where else to look in-store when release day comes since they seemed like the obvious choice. i guess smyths, since they're a toy store? but i don't see why they would if the main gaming store chain (in my experience) isn't rip. might just be that you'll have to wait a couple days/weeks longer to find them in-store here, or it's just my one that doesn't get them. who knows. it's strange since we don't seem to be getting many pre-order options either atm.


----------



## empressbethie

daringred_ said:


> just checked in my local GAME (in the UK) and they said they don't usually get amiibo cards, at least not on release. so, not sure where else to look in-store when release day comes since they seemed like the obvious choice. i guess smyths, since they're a toy store? but i don't see why they would if the main gaming store chain (in my experience) isn't rip. might just be that you'll have to wait a couple days/weeks longer to find them in-store here, or it's just my one that doesn't get them. who knows. it's strange since we don't seem to be getting many pre-order options either atm.


Going back a really long time, but I got some series 1 amiibo cards from Game on release day (2015 maybe??), so I have some small hope-- I work right next to a Game on Fridays so hopefully I'll be able to get some!


----------



## daringred_

empressbethie said:


> Going back a really long time, but I got some series 1 amiibo cards from Game on release day (2015 maybe??), so I have some small hope-- I work right next to a Game on Fridays so hopefully I'll be able to get some!



he might've just been referring to the recent re-releases, since i don't recall seeing those in there. i might still go up there on release day and check anyway, but i'll keep my expectations low. it's the only game within hours of me according to google, and i'm right by london so i'd be vaguely surprised if we don't get any. we'll see. worst comes to worst, i'll have to wait slightly longer for them to hit shelves.


----------



## Void_M0th

Restocks have been randomized and on limits [atleast here in NA] due to a huge issue with scalpers. Main 3 to keep an eye on is Amazon, best buy, and Walmart. 

@amiiboAlerts on Twitter has neen really on top of alerts of restock and including purchase link the moment it happens, and highly recommend. They're the only reason I was able to snag some last night.


----------



## saltypotato

daringred_ said:


> just checked in my local GAME (in the UK) and they said they don't usually get amiibo cards, at least not on release. so, not sure where else to look in-store when release day comes since they seemed like the obvious choice. i guess smyths, since they're a toy store? but i don't see why they would if the main gaming store chain (in my experience) isn't rip. might just be that you'll have to wait a couple days/weeks longer to find them in-store here, or it's just my one that doesn't get them. who knows. it's strange since we don't seem to be getting many pre-order options either atm.


I did share a link to a shop worth keeping an eye on.
https://www.thegamecollection.net/animal-crossing-cards-3pcs-volume-5-amiibo?sqr=animal crossing& 
I've met a few people online that were able to score pre orders yesterday with no limits. One bought 5 another bought 10

Nintendo might be late releasing s5 online like they were with Sanrio, but its still worth looking at other possible shops: smyths/argos/ect


----------



## ACJedi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454155396936085508





This is for 11/5


----------



## TheDuke55

Tiffany said:


> man i miss it everytime! how are they selling out so fast?


Because people set up bots to snipe the place. If you get enough people doing it, they're the scumbags securing them all.


----------



## ACJedi

TheDuke55 said:


> Because people set up bots to snipe the place. If you get enough people doing it, they're the scumbags securing them all.



Unfortunately a profession for these people. I tried to chase down the bots\software they are using and it's a very tight-knit thing. Basically the developers that wrote the bot code lease it under a software license that only allows it to operate for a given period of time. It doesn't appear to be easy to get a license unless you pony up a lot of cash up front. I guess with the scalper mindset it's "the cost of doing business" because if they scalp something hot enough and quick enough and can sell them to people willing to pay their prices and that upfront cost becomes negligible.

I looked at ways to at least do my own notification for these series 5 cards so I could buy even a single pack and ended up getting Walmart to think I was a bot and needing to do extra captcha things to prove I was a human, BestBuy thinking my account was compromised and requiring multifactor proofing over email + password change to get back into my account... and already knew about GameStop's shenanigans with an IP ban from too much refreshing so I didn't even bother. These bots are very sophisticated and are able to elude the protections I triggered on my personal accounts with the incessant check methods I attempted.


----------



## Tri-Cell

I hope they come out in the UK soonish, I'm working a lot next week so I'll likely end up missing them.


----------



## CanuckChick

Tri-Cell said:


> I hope they come out in the UK soonish, I'm working a lot next week so I'll likely end up missing them.


UK   is up @Tri-Cell @daringred_ @Mutti @JellyBeans  @Shadow Star

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454268948996923395 






						Buy Animal Crossing 3 Card Set (Vol. 5) | GAME
					

Animal Crossing amiibo cards Series 5 encompasses a selection of 48 characters in total



					t.co
				




Edit: It is almost 1 a.m here in EST so 6 a.m in GMT, I hope you guys in UK are up to see this cuz they're still available at the time I'm writing this!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My boyfriend in AUS just managed to grab 5 packs each for 1-4 now to see if he can manage when series 5 comes haha so excited still, these would be my very first cards


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I have seen on FB that some Target stores are putting the cards out as soon as they receive them. No sure how true it is but if get to a Target this weekend maybe check it out?


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I have seen on FB that some Target stores are putting the cards out as soon as they receive them. No sure how true it is but if get to a Target this weekend maybe check it out?


I was at Target today and asked if they had any. They said they did in the back but that they could not be scanned to buy yet. They had tried the other day when someone else asked for them and they won’t scan until Nov 5th.


----------



## daringred_

hm. they're still up on GAME but £5 delivery? for one pack of _three_ plastic cards? i'll pass and take my chances in-store on release day lmao. thanks for tagging me though! i'll keep an eye on other sites (feel free to tag me if those restock) for better deals in the mean time.


----------



## solace

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I have seen on FB that some Target stores are putting the cards out as soon as they receive them. No sure how true it is but if get to a Target this weekend maybe check it out?



I went to Target today and checked out their selection. They had a single pack of Sanrio. However, I didn’t talk to a store clerk.

Thank you for the information. I will go to Target again in the next couple days and see what they have planned. I prefer shopping in-store rather than waiting for a delivery that may or may not arrive on time. 

At any rate, I will report my local Target findings on this thread.


----------



## saltypotato

To those of us that are feeling the pinch on delivery from the Game pre order, collecting in store you get a 5quid voucher, so in a way, you get your money back


----------



## christian6809

Target yesterday showed me their scan thing in electronics. It showed all of the Targets in my area already have the series 5 packs. They either have 18 packs or 54 packs on hand right now to sell next week. They were pretty sure it was going to be limit 2 but they didn't know about that for sure.

Then they scanned the tags they had on the shelves for series 1-4 packs, it said they currently don't have any packs and no one near me did either :-[

Now that's Target and could very well be buy online then pick up in store. They were unsure about that also.

Detroit area.


----------



## Moritz

I am officially making my own cards.
The UK pre order is 1 per person for a pack of 3 cards.

If they wanted my money, they should have made their packs more avaliable, and less pathetic (I mean really, I can only order 1 pack of 2 villagers when there are 24 of them?)


----------



## saltypotato

Moritz said:


> I am officially making my own cards.
> The UK pre order is 1 per person for a pack of 3 cards.
> 
> If they wanted my money, they should have made their packs more avaliable, and less pathetic (I mean really, I can only order 1 pack of 2 villagers when there are 24 of them?)


Sadly it's only north america that is getting 6 cards per pack, everyone else gets 3. there's still hope amazon might go live any day now, or https://www.thegamecollection.net/animal-crossing-cards-3pcs-volume-5-amiibo will restock. tgc didn't have a limit and shipping was free.  Keep an eye here and on twitter, the UK didn't have anything at all up until a few days ago


----------



## moonlights

£4.99 delivery for one pack is a joke, and it's not even free when you collect in store? I'm hoping Nintendo offer a pre-order at some point with a more generous allowance per customer because that's just ridiculous.


----------



## lilabounce

As annoyed as I am that GAME charge a collection fee (Which I don't think they used to do... Is this new? Or has it just been a while since I preordered anything from them), I am heading out the day of release anyway, and since we'll be parking somewhere that has a GAME, I'll pick the pack up then.

Thanks for posting about it! <3


----------



## CanuckChick

saltypotato said:


> To those of us that are feeling the pinch on delivery from the Game pre order, collecting in store you get a 5quid voucher, so in a way, you get your money back
> View attachment 408015


I love tips like this @saltypotato brilliant!
----------------------------------
Just a reminder for US   players that the cards have been spotted in Target though ppl may not buy them yet til Nov. 5th and perhaps in other stores too.  

This also applies to other countries, you may want to ask stores near you for any info or check them out in person on release day.  

*And on a personal note, I may not have the time to check & share updates for the time being since sadly we've had an unexpected death in the family.   But I just want to say it's been really cool seeing how we all pool our infos & sharing the links so quickly to help each other


----------



## Corry

GUYS!!!
Gamestop pre-orders for the cards are live!
5 per person!!!








						Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 6 Pack Series 5 | GameStop
					

Buy Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 6 Pack Series 5 at GameStop. Find release dates, customer reviews, previews, and more.




					www.gamestop.com
				




Edit: Sold out already...


----------



## kayleee

GameStop sold out soooo fast, yikes  missed them by literally 1 minute


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Corry said:


> GUYS!!!
> Gamestop pre-orders for the cards are live!
> 5 per person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 6 Pack Series 5 | GameStop
> 
> 
> Buy Animal Crossing amiibo Cards 6 Pack Series 5 at GameStop. Find release dates, customer reviews, previews, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gamestop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sold out already...


Jeez. I'm thinking Target is going to be my best bet for more


----------



## a potato

Woohoo, I was able to order some for a friend!


----------



## daringred_

kind of obsessed with how GAME still appears to be up. UK people really aren't falling for that £5 shipping fee lmao.


----------



## ACJedi

All I ever saw was this, Refresh, add to cart and couldn't. Bots are bs! Hate the scalpers!


----------



## Tri-Cell

CanuckChick said:


> UK   is up @Tri-Cell @daringred_ @Mutti @JellyBeans  @Shadow Star
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454268948996923395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Animal Crossing 3 Card Set (Vol. 5) | GAME
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo cards Series 5 encompasses a selection of 48 characters in total
> 
> 
> 
> t.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It is almost 1 a.m here in EST so 6 a.m in GMT, I hope you guys in UK are up to see this cuz they're still available at the time I'm writing this!



Thanks for letting me know, just managed to get a pack.


----------



## vanivon

a potato said:


> Woohoo, I was able to order some for a friend!


got mine thanks to you!   good luck to everyone else trying to catch the cards during site restocks!


----------



## Mint

Currently keeping an eye on Gamestop Canada...


----------



## Shadow Star

CanuckChick said:


> UK   is up @Tri-Cell @daringred_ @Mutti @JellyBeans  @Shadow Star
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454268948996923395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Animal Crossing 3 Card Set (Vol. 5) | GAME
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo cards Series 5 encompasses a selection of 48 characters in total
> 
> 
> 
> t.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It is almost 1 a.m here in EST so 6 a.m in GMT, I hope you guys in UK are up to see this cuz they're still available at the time I'm writing this!


Ty for the heads up!
I've bought two packs cause damn that shipping fee.
Hopefully there's other sites soon for it with cheaper or free shipping...


----------



## CelestialRaine

Why do the US cards sell out so fast...


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

CelestialRaine said:


> Why do the US cards sell out so fast...


Bots/scalpers. Happened back with NES classic preorders too...


----------



## Tiffany

Just checked all the sites for preorders again in the us and nothing. amazon, walmart, bestbuy out of stock(walmart says check store availability and there is none of course). Nothing at all on target,gamestop or the offical animal crossing site. I also checked ebay and they average cost is around $30 per pack. That's ridiculous and I refuse to support the scalpers anyway. It's sad we have to stalk the online sites and pray we get lucky because of these jerks. smh


----------



## Regalli

Gamestop online preorders went up, but sold out in six minutes. Thanks, resellers, you’re a blight. Vague reports are that retailers are receiving in-store shipments by now, but are (or should be, anyway) observing street date pretty strictly. Given Target sidestepped the bot issue for the Sanrio cards by not putting up preorders at all, seems likely that the best bet to get ahold of them now if you haven’t already is to try actual stores on Friday. (Which is GREAT when, you know, there’s a pandemic on.)


----------



## ACJedi

Tiffany said:


> Just checked all the sites for preorders again in the us and nothing. amazon, walmart, bestbuy out of stock(walmart says check store availability and there is none of course). Nothing at all on target,gamestop or the offical animal crossing site. I also checked ebay and they average cost is around $30 per pack. That's ridiculous and I refuse to support the scalpers anyway. It's sad we have to stalk the online sites and pray we get lucky because of these jerks. smh


The sad part is I had an easier time ordering any overseas. I had a feeling the scalper tendencies in the US would continue and retailers not caring so I considered the extra cost buying overseas… it’s still less than US 3rd party pricing. I know the cards are different but I’ll be damned paying $30/pack for the US version.


----------



## Tiffany

ACJedi said:


> The sad part is I had an easier time ordering any overseas. I had a feeling the scalper tendencies in the US would continue and retailers not caring so I considered the extra cost buying overseas… it’s still less than US 3rd party pricing. I know the cards are different but I’ll be damned paying $30/pack for the US version.


i tried to buy from best buy canada and it wont let me. i put them in the cart but when i click the cart it says empty. i checked out the ones in australia but the shipping is so high. and i'm not good with exchange rates either. i'm gonna go to walmart on my way to work friday and if i strike out there it'll be fan made amiibos for me.


----------



## Fey

Tiffany said:


> i tried to buy from best buy canada and it wont let me. i put them in the cart but when i click the cart it says empty. i checked out the ones in australia but the shipping is so high. and i'm not good with exchange rates either. i'm gonna go to walmart on my way to work friday and if i strike out there it'll be fan made amiibos for me.



How how were the shipping costs for you with Australia? When I placed an order for 25 packs it was actually okay—keep in mind that the price shown is in AUS $ and considerably lower than US $


----------



## Tiffany

Fey said:


> How how were the shipping costs for you with Australia? When I placed an order for 25 packs it was actually okay—keep in mind that the price shown is in AUS $ and considerably lower than US $


the one i saw before was something like $40 but the link in the first page here was 9.95 for express. weird. but i dont need a whole box and 100 plus is too much for me to spend on cards anyway.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

So I went to check to see if Amazon preorders just happened to come back for some reason and was met with this: 




i cannot put into words how enraged I feel right now


----------



## VexTheHex

SoftCrowbar said:


> So I went to check to see if Amazon preorders just happened to come back for some reason and was met with this: i cannot put into words how enraged I feel right now



There's also the people who make the cards offering preorders that are double the cost of the other series cards. Not only are scalpers crazy and obnoxious, but the fan made people make a killing off of it as well.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

VexTheHex said:


> There's also the people who make the cards offering preorders that are double the cost of the other series cards. Not only are scalpers crazy and obnoxious, but the fan made people make a killing off of it as well.


This is very true! And it feels especially heinous on Amazon from my own experience. I broke down and purchased (for ≈ $11) what was advertised as a legitimate NA Vivian amiibo card and I got a fake one in the mail. As a collector, I’ve never been so mad in my life. And it feels like it’s just gonna get worse


----------



## kayleee

I saw a listing for series 5 amiibo cards on eBay for $15.00 and it said over 350 sold. First of all, how does this seller have that many to sell, and why are people buying them for 3x retail price??


----------



## Grom

kayleee said:


> I saw a listing for series 5 amiibo cards on eBay for $15.00 and it said over 350 sold. First of all, how does this seller have that many to sell, and why are people buying them for 3x retail price??


maybe they have bot securing the pre-orders


----------



## Plainbluetees

SoftCrowbar said:


> So I went to check to see if Amazon preorders just happened to come back for some reason and was met with this: View attachment 408178
> 
> i cannot put into words how enraged I feel right now


that’s not even series 5, it’s a scam meant to look like series 5 but it’s actually 5 packs of series 3

believe the link to the real ones was shared here, so if you want to watch that

it stinks how people are taking advantage of others


----------



## saltypotato

CanuckChick said:


> I love tips like this @saltypotato brilliant!
> ----------------------------------
> Just a reminder for US   players that the cards have been spotted in Target though ppl may not buy them yet til Nov. 5th and perhaps in other stores too.
> 
> This also applies to other countries, you may want to ask stores near you for any info or check them out in person on release day.
> 
> *And on a personal note, I may not have the time to check & share updates for the time being since sadly we've had an unexpected death in the family.   But I just want to say it's been really cool seeing how we all pool our infos & sharing the links so quickly to help each other


oh no, sending you my deepest condolences @*CanuckChick*


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Plainbluetees said:


> that’s not even series 5, it’s a scam meant to look like series 5 but it’s actually 5 packs of series 3
> 
> believe the link to the real ones was shared here, so if you want to watch that
> 
> it stinks how people are taking advantage of others


Man, Even WORSE.
Thanks for the heads up, though  I’ll check the link and save it.


----------



## Imaginetheday

I’m done trying to get them online. I’ll be calling GameStop on Thursday to see if they will have them in stock on Friday and will be there when the doors open.


----------



## CanuckChick

saltypotato said:


> oh no, sending you my deepest condolences @*CanuckChick*


Thank you @saltypotato


----------



## Tiffany

I wish I was off on friday so I'd have time to run around first thing in the morning cause I know they will be gone in no time. All I can do is go to walmart on my way to work and hope I'm lucky enough to get some.


----------



## Telula

I work Friday, so I won't be able to get a hold of any for a good while.  I'll just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Made a Target run yesterday and decided to ask about the new cards. Asked the guy if they had the new AC cards in stock, and his immediate response was no. I asked him if they were going to have them on the 5th, and he said he had no clue. Now I’m debating whether it’s worth it to make the 40-minute drive to Target on Friday morning just to check…

I did notice they had a TON of Sanrio cards on the shelf, which is making me hope that maybe this store will get the S5 cards too.


----------



## Edge

lemoncrossing said:


> Made a Target run yesterday and decided to ask about the new cards. Asked the guy if they had the new AC cards in stock, and his immediate response was no. I asked him if they were going to have them on the 5th, and he said he had no clue. Now I’m debating whether it’s worth it to make the 40-minute drive to Target on Friday morning just to check…
> 
> I did notice they had a TON of Sanrio cards on the shelf, which is making me hope that maybe this store will get the S5 cards too.


Maybe call them later this week and ask. Hopefully, you’ll get somebody else who can answer your questions.


----------



## Khaelis

lemoncrossing said:


> Made a Target run yesterday and decided to ask about the new cards. Asked the guy if they had the new AC cards in stock, and his immediate response was no. I asked him if they were going to have them on the 5th, and he said he had no clue. Now I’m debating whether it’s worth it to make the 40-minute drive to Target on Friday morning just to check…
> 
> I did notice they had a TON of Sanrio cards on the shelf, which is making me hope that maybe this store will get the S5 cards too.



Seems like you asked the stereo-typically "I don't feel like working" employee; they were being really dismissive to your inquiries.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Edge said:


> Maybe call them later this week and ask. Hopefully, you’ll get somebody else who can answer your questions.


This is a great idea.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2021



Khaelis said:


> Seems like you asked the stereo-typically "I don't feel like working" employee; they were being really dismissive to your inquiries.


I’ve just moved to a new area and I’ve noticed the people here are more flippant and rude. It’s not fun lol


----------



## Lethalia

lemoncrossing said:


> Made a Target run yesterday and decided to ask about the new cards. Asked the guy if they had the new AC cards in stock, and his immediate response was no. I asked him if they were going to have them on the 5th, and he said he had no clue. Now I’m debating whether it’s worth it to make the 40-minute drive to Target on Friday morning just to check…
> 
> I did notice they had a TON of Sanrio cards on the shelf, which is making me hope that maybe this store will get the S5 cards too.



Sounds like he had to answer that question 27 other times that day, sounds so over it all already lol. I remember everytime I went into a gamestop asking about the Welcome Amiibo cards they were like "_Everyone's _asking about those lately x.x" And I was like oop-


----------



## Khaelis

Lethalia said:


> Sounds like he had to answer that question 27 other times that day, sounds so over it all already lol. I remember everytime I went into a gamestop asking about the Welcome Amiibo cards they were like "_Everyone's _asking about those lately x.x" And I was like oop-



This isn't really an acceptable reason to act this way. This is how retail jobs work -- you're gonna be asked the same question numerous times.


----------



## Lethalia

Khaelis said:


> This isn't really an acceptable reason to act this way. This is how retail jobs work -- you're gonna be asked the same question numerous times.



Oh no I definitely agree, didn't mean to imply I was justifying the behavior. I work retail and if I had a dollar for every time someone asked me what aisle the peanut butter was on, I wouldn't have to work retail anymore :'P Just apart of the job like you said, so he should expect it and respond appropriately.


----------



## Akeath

I lucked out and had a really nice person at Target in the US saying that she thought it was highly likely they would get them in since they already had Series 1-4, and that I should try to come in at opening in the morning on November 5th to snag some. She said they weren't doing pre-orders yet, and if that changed the pre-orders would be through the Target app rather than in-store. She also says that the Target she is at, at least (it varies by locations) doesn't put the Animal Crossing Amiibo out, and instead they would be kept in the back and I'd have to ask for them at the electronics desk. So if you guys don't see them out at Targets the day they come out make sure to ask if they have any in the back.


----------



## ACJedi

FWIW My Target watchlist keeps flashing between 4 and 5 results, but whenever I click to see when it is coming up with 5 items there's nothing there. Could just be the Metroid Dread amiibo popping in and out of stock as it has done numerous times last week or Target is getting ready to put up series 5 preorders. I kind of hope they don't do any and limit the packs per customer at the store so I can finally get some domestic packs. I had to do preorders in Germany and Australia cause the US is so rampart over these dang cards and I can't compete against the bots and people blessed with less latency with their Internet connections. It's ridiculous,

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2021

It's just the Metroid Dread popping in and out


----------



## edsett

target’s my last chance  i’m hoping the one near me has some available in store the morning of


----------



## saltypotato

For those in the UK, Game may still be an option. Might be worth either going in person if you can, or ringing them


----------



## daringred_

saltypotato said:


> For those in the UK, Game may still be an option. Might be worth either going in person if you can, or ringing them
> View attachment 409414



yeah, we're planning to go in person day-of-release and see what they say. we won't be able to get there for opening, since that's at 9AM and we'll be getting a ride, but we'll hopefully only be there an hour later. might be enough for them all to be gone, might not. guess we'll have to wait and see. if it's a bust, we'll just order a fake set of the new villagers which will probably be cheaper anyway asdfghjk, but we'll make an attempt to get the official cards first. hopefully they're setting a limit in-store though, otherwise we probably will stand no chance rip.


----------



## visibleghost

/: seems the only card packs available in my country are around 10 usd for 3 cards. yikes. might have to order from somewhere internationally after november 5th. i don't intend to collect all cards but i'd like a few packs at least.


----------



## Tiffany

At this point I’m not going to bother hunting these things. Especially when people are selling the entire 48 card fan made mini ones for 30 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Magus

Update here, the store where I pre-ordered my 12 packs just cancelled my order, I'm totally disgusted


----------



## ACJedi

The Gamesmen in Australia shipped my 25-pack to my friend's family there this morning. She's going to reship it to me state-side. Hopefully no issues.


----------



## Nickerous

My plan is to wake up early and check the best buy app for in store pickup.  Worked for the Metroid Dread special edition and amiibo (although that has since been available everywhere...hopefully these cards will be the same way).


----------



## Matt0106

lemoncrossing said:


> Made a Target run yesterday and decided to ask about the new cards. Asked the guy if they had the new AC cards in stock, and his immediate response was no. I asked him if they were going to have them on the 5th, and he said he had no clue. Now I’m debating whether it’s worth it to make the 40-minute drive to Target on Friday morning just to check…
> 
> I did notice they had a TON of Sanrio cards on the shelf, which is making me hope that maybe this store will get the S5 cards too.


I saw on Reddit that a Target employee posted a picture of 3 S5 packs that she found hidden away by another Target employee. Don't kid yourself; if they're being that ignorant, it _could_ be that they want some for themselves and want to discourage customers from purchasing them.


----------



## saltypotato

Magus said:


> Update here, the store where I pre-ordered my 12 packs just cancelled my order, I'm totally disgusted


may I ask what store that was?


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

If Only there was a way to *just get a Single Pack*; after all; I'm only interested in *One* single character out of 6; Audie the Peppy Wolf; and I'm not going to spend $40 for 8 packs; especially if She's in the first pack I'm Able to get as a Christmas Gift

I mean; If at least AUDIE's in the pack; I Don't care who the other 4 Villagers & 1 NPC is. . .


----------



## lemoncrossing

Matt0106 said:


> I saw on Reddit that a Target employee posted a picture of 3 S5 packs that she found hidden away by another Target employee. Don't kid yourself; if they're being that ignorant, it _could_ be that they want some for themselves and want to discourage customers from purchasing them.


Yeah I’d heard of people doing this & I was kinda suspicious right off the bat… I’m hoping this isn’t a widespread thing and that maybe he was just annoyed from being asked so much. Either way I’ll be making the trip out on Friday morning, hopefully there’s at least one pack out lol.


----------



## ACJedi

Matt0106 said:


> I saw on Reddit that a Target employee posted a picture of 3 S5 packs that she found hidden away by another Target employee. Don't kid yourself; if they're being that ignorant, it _could_ be that they want some for themselves and want to discourage customers from purchasing them.


I don’t think Target employees can purchase on their shift so they were probably setting some aside for themselves to purchase on break. I’d like to read the thread at Reddit if you have a link handy. Hope that employee is reprimanded because they could request the day off and stand in line/wait like anyone else. Just because you work for a retailer selling it doesn’t mean you get priority access to something like this. They probably think they deserve these because they want to reward their ‘hard work’. You ain’t seen hard work til you worked for free on your family’s farm growing up.


----------



## Magus

saltypotato said:


> may I ask what store that was?


Sure you can, though I don't think it will be useful for you since I live in France , but it was Leclerc.

Guess I will not have any amiibo cards in the end since I'm at the mountain the 5th of november so I'll not be able to search for any directly in stores


----------



## KimvW

I got the confirmation from 2 websites that my order will be delivered tomorrow (the 4th) which really surprised me.


----------



## Moritz

ACJedi said:


> I don’t think Target employees can purchase on their shift so they were probably setting some aside for themselves to purchase on break. I’d like to read the thread at Reddit if you have a link handy. Hope that employee is reprimanded because they could request the day off and stand in line/wait like anyone else. Just because you work for a retailer selling it doesn’t mean you get priority access to something like this. They probably think they deserve these because they want to reward their ‘hard work’. You ain’t seen hard work til you worked for free on your family’s farm growing up.


Personally I dont see anything wrong at all with an employee putting something aside for themselves to buy later.

So I don't think they should be reprimanded.
The only person who should be is the one who shared the image.


----------



## ACJedi

Moritz said:


> Personally I dont see anything wrong at all with an employee putting something aside for themselves to buy later.
> 
> So I don't think they should be reprimanded.
> The only person who should be is the one who shared the image.



Only if against store policy for  reprimanded I guess. It would only apply to first release\limited type stuff I would think also.


----------



## Corry

Amazon is saying the cards will arrive next Tuesday and Walmart next Thursday.


----------



## Khaelis

Corry said:


> Amazon is saying the cards will arrive next Tuesday and Walmart next Thursday.



I'm still waiting on Best Buy Canada to even process my pre-order. Haven't even taken payment yet. <_<

It is totally gonna be super late...


----------



## Nickerous

Best Buy tells me they will SHIP my order by Friday....I'm like shouldn't they arrive by Friday?


----------



## lackless

Khaelis said:


> I'm still waiting on Best Buy Canada to even process my pre-order. Haven't even taken payment yet. <_<
> 
> It is totally gonna be super late...


Same 8( then it’s time to wait 2+ weeks for Canada post to deliver my order. Have the Amazon Canada preorders moved at all for anyone? Mine hasn’t processed for shipping.


----------



## Garrett

Note for anyone in the UK:
I just popped into my local Game to ask if they were expecting stock on Friday. They said they were so I pre-ordered ten packets and paid a deposit.


----------



## Khaelis

lackless said:


> Same 8( then it’s time to wait 2+ weeks for Canada post to deliver my order. Have the Amazon Canada preorders moved at all for anyone? Mine hasn’t processed for shipping.



And  the most annoying part is we're forced into pay for 'expedited' services for Canada Post for our packages to arrive sooner if we don't want to pay for extra useless junk just to get free shipping. And we know how _super fast_ they are. /s


----------



## CanuckChick

An update for Canadians 

A friend spoke to someone at ebgames who said they're expecting the cards in the store on Friday but may be limited to one pack per person!  

So this gives me hopes that Bestbuy and Walmart may carry them too *fingers crossed*!!!


----------



## Khaelis

CanuckChick said:


> An update for Canadians
> 
> A friend spoke to someone at ebgames who said they're expecting the cards in the store on Friday but may be limited to one pack per person!
> 
> So this gives me hopes that Bestbuy and Walmart may carry them too *fingers crossed*!!!



Neat. If only EBGames wasn't like over an hour away from me, lol.


----------



## azurill

Corry said:


> Amazon is saying the cards will arrive next Tuesday and Walmart next Thursday.


I checked mine and both Walmart and Amazon says next Thursday for mine.


----------



## Matt0106

ACJedi said:


> I don’t think Target employees can purchase on their shift so they were probably setting some aside for themselves to purchase on break. I’d like to read the thread at Reddit if you have a link handy. Hope that employee is reprimanded because they could request the day off and stand in line/wait like anyone else. Just because you work for a retailer selling it doesn’t mean you get priority access to something like this. They probably think they deserve these because they want to reward their ‘hard work’. You ain’t seen hard work til you worked for free on your family’s farm growing up.


Oh for sure they weren't buying them on their shift; heck not even employees themselves can buy the product early. Just sucks if there are other employees like this who are taking advantage of their position...

Here's the link:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/qktkxb


	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021



Moritz said:


> Personally I dont see anything wrong at all with an employee putting something aside for themselves to buy later.
> 
> So I don't think they should be reprimanded.
> The only person who should be is the one who shared the image.


If it's not against store policy and it's a product that has been on the shelf for a while, I can understand. But when it's an unreleased product that is in as high demand as the S5 cards, it's little off. Some customers wait over an hour in line hoping to get cards, and if a chunk of them are already hidden away by employees, that just leaves real customers with even less of a chance at getting a pack. The OP of the thread also said:






Also I don't see how the person who shared the image should be reprimanded. They didn't expose the name of the employee, and for all we know, they hypothetically could've just lied and taken a picture of 3 packs to stir up drama in the thread. And if employers are worried about company image, they should maybe look at the employee who hid them away in the first place.


----------



## Moritz

Matt0106 said:


> Also I don't see how the person who shared the image should be reprimanded. They didn't expose the name of the employee, and for all we know, they hypothetically could've just lied and taken a picture of 3 packs to stir up drama in the thread. And if employers are worried about company image, they should maybe look at the employee who hid them away in the first place.


The staff member who hid them did not go public with it.

The only person who actively attacked the companies reputation is the person who posted the photo.
Where I work, it would be immediate dismissal.
And I think it should be. No company should keep on staff who try to hurt the company.


----------



## Matt0106

Moritz said:


> The staff member who hid them did not go public with it.
> 
> The only person who actively attacked the companies reputation is the person who posted the photo.
> Where I work, it would be immediate dismissal.
> And I think it should be. No company should keep on staff who try to hurt the company.


I completely understand that. But the other employee who broke the rules by hiding the cards is also guilty. Case and point.


----------



## Moritz

Matt0106 said:


> I completely understand that. But the other employee who broke the rules by hiding the cards is also guilty. Case and point.


Yeah but that's company specific
I know companies that actually have places for staff to put stuff they plan to buy later so it's safe and out the way.
So I don't overly care either way about it.
I say more power to them honestly.

Ones a minor rule break. The other is a big issue.

But its not worth arguing about.


----------



## lemoncrossing

I also want to add that it's incredibly unfair and an abuse of power to hide away these cards for yourself as a Target employee. But when it comes down to it, I can't say I wouldn't at least be tempted to do the same if I worked anywhere that sold them. It's totally inappropriate but I can see where it's tempting.


----------



## Etown20

Not sure there's enough information to go on yet, but that a worker felt the need to hold back or hide stock suggests they may be understocked, which would be unfortunate after the trouble some players had with acquiring Sanrio cards.

Just checking Mercari today, a simple search of "Sanrio animal crossing" brings up over 400 results. The Sanrio cards are a limited edition collaboration, so the scenario with Series 5 is a little different, but I'm concerned the new cards may have the same reseller problem, at least initially.


----------



## ACJedi

Etown20 said:


> Not sure there's enough information to go on yet, but that a worker felt the need to hold back or hide stock suggests they may be understocked, which would be unfortunate after the trouble some players had with acquiring Sanrio cards.
> 
> Just checking Mercari today, a simple search of "Sanrio animal crossing" brings up over 400 results. The Sanrio cards are a limited edition collaboration, so the scenario with Series 5 is a little different, but I'm concerned the new cards may have the same reseller problem, at least initially.
> 
> View attachment 409858



I saw a post on Twitter that Target stores are receiving a kind of low amount, but can't find the tweet now. It was something like 25-75 card packs? I'll keep looking for it and post again if I find it.


EDIT: Found it! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454155396936085508


----------



## Etown20

ACJedi said:


> I saw a post on Twitter that Target stores are receiving a kind of low amount, but can't find the tweet now. It was something like 25-75 card packs? I'll keep looking for it and post again if I find it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found it!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454155396936085508



Yeah, I'm not sure what a normal amount would be, but that does seem really low, especially if most people buy two packs.


----------



## Moritz

I have managed to get my hands on tianshengs amiibo so I am a very happy bunny.
I was so worried I would not be able to get him on my island on day 1.
Now I can


----------



## lemoncrossing

Moritz said:


> I have managed to get my hands on tianshengs amiibo so I am a very happy bunny.
> I was so worried I would not be able to get him on my island on day 1.
> Now I can


That’s great! How so early?


----------



## Moritz

lemoncrossing said:


> That’s great! How so early?


Through the powers of the dark arts


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> I have managed to get my hands on tianshengs amiibo so I am a very happy bunny.
> I was so worried I would not be able to get him on my island on day 1.
> Now I can


Congrats, that’s awesome.


----------



## ACJedi

Moritz said:


> Through the powers of the dark arts





azurill said:


> Congrats, that’s awesome.


Assuming he got cards early or obtain NFC bin files, probably the latter since he said ‘dark’. Hehehe


----------



## Torts McGorts

Nickerous said:


> Best Buy tells me they will SHIP my order by Friday....I'm like shouldn't they arrive by Friday?



I have a Best Buy (US) preorder that says the same thing. Fingers crossed for a shipping notification tonight or tomorrow (not holding my breath).


----------



## ACJedi

Torts McGorts said:


> I have a Best Buy (US) preorder that says the same thing. Fingers crossed for a shipping notification tonight or tomorrow (not holding my breath).


Mine says the same. I saw the charge to my AMEX when I got out of bed this morning.


----------



## xlisapisa

I just got an email from Walmart (US) that my order will arrive by end of day Friday, November 5th.


----------



## christian6809

xlisapisa said:


> I just got an email from Walmart (US) that my order will arrive by end of day Friday, November 5th.


Me Too!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

xlisapisa said:


> I just got an email from Walmart (US) that my order will arrive by end of day Friday, November 5th.


Wow that is awesome! Mine still says Nov 15th. SIGH. Hopefully mine will get updated to earlier eventually.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021



Etown20 said:


> Not sure there's enough information to go on yet, but that a worker felt the need to hold back or hide stock suggests they may be understocked, which would be unfortunate after the trouble some players had with acquiring Sanrio cards.
> 
> Just checking Mercari today, a simple search of "Sanrio animal crossing" brings up over 400 results. The Sanrio cards are a limited edition collaboration, so the scenario with Series 5 is a little different, but I'm concerned the new cards may have the same reseller problem, at least initially.
> 
> View attachment 409858


It's so strange to me that the Sanrio could sell for that much now. At my local Target there has been a large stack of them on the shelf for weeks now.


----------



## Khaelis

My pre-order from Best Buy Canada still states "arrives as early as Friday, November 5th" but still stated as "In Progress" and no payment has been taken yet.

My expectations that this will actually arrive this Friday is low as it can be, lol.


----------



## Mint

Amazon Germany tried to charge me for my order, but my bank blocked it. 

I've since fixed it with my bank and hopefully my order will be processed and on its way soon. 

As for my Canadian pre-orders - nothing yet.


----------



## CanuckChick

I haven't received any email from bestbuy.ca or amazon.ca but my last few orders have arrived on time or even early by a day. I think in some areas they've hired another shipping co cuz it wasn't by Canada Post.

Edit: sorry if this is mentioned already but just saw on twitter someone said the cards are available on mediamarkt in Germany , but not sure if they are talking abt pre-order or for Friday.


----------



## Mint

Amazon Germany actually has pre-orders open again: https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/product/B09JSSR8L5/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Candy83

This strikes me as a racket.

Nintendo could package all 48 cards in one box. Charge $49.99. Maybe add a folder. Make it $59.99. One per order.

Done.


----------



## azurill

christian6809 said:


> Me Too!


That’s  awesome . Mine from Walmart still says the 11th. Hopefully it will come sooner.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

xlisapisa said:


> I just got an email from Walmart (US) that my order will arrive by end of day Friday, November 5th.


Same! 

I'm going to be knocking down the door to target at 8am on Friday too lol. Helps that it's literally across the street


----------



## Blueskyy

BowtiedGyroid said:


> Same!
> 
> I'm going to be knocking down the door to target at 8am on Friday too lol. Helps that it's literally across the street


 That’s awesome! I’m going to one of the Targets that opens at 7am in my area so I can make it work before I have to get to work around 8.


----------



## solace

xlisapisa said:


> I just got an email from Walmart (US) that my order will arrive by end of day Friday, November 5th.


That's amazing! Congrats!!

My order via Walmart isn't supposed to come until Wed. November 10th. Best Buy states my order  is getting it ready, and will_* ship*_ by Friday. 

Target, here I come!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Omg, Walmart just emailed me that my order shipped and will arrive on Saturday!


----------



## azurill

I got an email from Walmart that said my cards have been shipped and will be delivered on the 9th instead of the 11th. Last time I checked Amazon it still said the 11th and it had not been shipped.


----------



## Fey

Both of my orders from Walmart are supposedly being delivered tomorrow, despite being placed nearly a week apart. We’ll see.


----------



## AccfSally

I also got an email from Walmart last night.


----------



## Bloodflowers

Amazon.de has the cards here

they would only let me pre-order one pack, presumably due to scalping concerns.


----------



## kayleee

Walmart says my cards will arrive the 6th, and Amazon says the 9th! What happened to two day shipping Amazon


----------



## Moritz

kayleee said:


> Amazon says the 9th! What happened to two day shipping Amazon


No no you got it wrong 
It was Tuesday shipping not 2 day shipping... the 9th is a Tuesday...

I'll see myself out.


----------



## azurill

kayleee said:


> Walmart says my cards will arrive the 6th, and Amazon says the 9th! What happened to two day shipping Amazon


Does the Amazon one say if it was shipped.I’m hopping the date changes after they ship it since mine says delivery is the 11th.


----------



## christian6809

Does anyone know if these Series 5 are going to be buy online then pick up in store at Target, or just walk in there and buy 2 packs?


----------



## ChaosKitten

Got shipping and payment notifications from Best Buy Canada yesterday. I ordered two packs, one to my home and one to my workplace. Both orders were shipped. 

They are estimating a Nov 9th delivery. I'm in Alberta and they're shipping from BC so hopefully the overpriced expedited shipping will get them here sooner. -_-


----------



## kayleee

azurill said:


> Does the Amazon one say if it was shipped.I’m hopping the date changes after they ship it since mine says delivery is the 11th.


No it doesn’t say shipped yet - hopefully when it does ship the delivery date will change!!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Got shipping notification from Best Buy US! Coming via UPS and is supposed to arrive tomorrow. We’ll see!


----------



## ACJedi

Best Buy US sent a notice that mine is being prepared to ship. It's going to come Fedex from  FINDLAY, OH US  with ETA Saturday


----------



## Corry

Best Buy says the cards will arrive tomorrow and Walmart is saying they're on the way aswell. Amazon unfortunately still says next Tuesday.


----------



## Aniko

My order at Bestbuy Canada is still in progress, I can still cancel it, so no improvement here since I ordered it.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> My order at Bestbuy Canada is still in progress, I can still cancel it, so no improvement here since I ordered it.



Same here.


----------



## JKDOS

Where do you find Amiibos in Walmart? I went there on my lunch break, and didn't see any Amiibos for any of the series.


----------



## Aniko

Tomorrow I will go to a mall where there are  Bestbuy, Gamestop, Toys R Us and Walmart stores. I may be lucky and grab more packs.


----------



## Khaelis

JKDOS said:


> Where do you find Amiibos in Walmart? I went there on my lunch break, and didn't see any Amiibos for any of the series.



Um, not sure how they are in different countries, but in Canada they're normally in the Electronics area.


----------



## JKDOS

Khaelis said:


> Um, not sure how they are in different countries, but in Canada they're normally in the Electronics area.



There's a Nintendo Switch section, but all I seen were eShop codes outside of the Nintendo electronics. Maybe this specific location doesn't carry any


----------



## Khaelis

JKDOS said:


> There's a Nintendo Switch section, but all I seen were eShop codes outside of the Nintendo electronics. Maybe this specific location doesn't carry any



Check the area where they have those FunkoPop figurines and junk in the electronics area, normally where I see them. Could ask an employee and hope they wanna do their job, too.


----------



## lemoncrossing

So Best Buy (US) charged me on the day I ordered, but I’ve not received any emails regarding the status of the order. I purchased them as a guest, so there’s no way to log my history. I wonder if I’m even going to get these cards or if they really charged me for no reason? Not sure what to do here.


----------



## Khaelis

lemoncrossing said:


> So Best Buy (US) charged me on the day I ordered, but I’ve not received any emails regarding the status of the order. I purchased them as a guest, so there’s no way to log my history. I wonder if I’m even going to get these cards or if they really charged me for no reason? Not sure what to do here.



Did you get a confirmation of purchase email? They normally have an order number that lets you keep track of the status of your order. I've placed my order for Best Buy (Canada), and I have not been charged yet. But I did get a confirmation of order email that had an order number in it that has let me keep track of the order status.

If not, the only thing I can really think of is you'll have to call Best Buy and see if they can help you in any way.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Khaelis said:


> Did you get a confirmation of purchase email? They normally have an order number that lets you keep track of the status of your order. I've placed my order for Best Buy (Canada), and I have not been charged yet. But I did get a confirmation of order email that had an order number in it that has let me keep track of the order status.
> 
> If not, the only thing I can really think of is you'll have to call Best Buy and see if they can help you in any way.


Nope, never even got an email! But I’ve definitely been charged. I’ll give them a call this afternoon to see what’s up.


----------



## Khaelis

lemoncrossing said:


> Nope, never even got an email! But I’ve definitely been charged. I’ll give them a call this afternoon to see what’s up.



Odd. I pre-ordered mine as a guest and I got an email. Hopefully you can sort it out!


----------



## Corry

Amazon just sent an email that the cards will arrive Monday....but thats not Friday though .


----------



## Nickerous

All my best buy orders say shipped, so here hoping I get all 9 packs


----------



## Khaelis

Nickerous said:


> All my best buy orders say shipped, so here hoping I get all 9 packs



US or Canada?


----------



## KimvW

Got mine early! Got really lucky with the new villagers!


----------



## Nickerous

Khaelis said:


> US or Canada?


US...I knew it was a limit of 3, but it looks like all three orders of 3 shipped.


----------



## ACJedi

Nickerous said:


> US...I knew it was a limit of 3, but it looks like all three orders of 3 shipped.



That’s really lucky. I saw some that had the third order cancel. I thought about placing multiple orders but feared Best Buy would just cancel every order. I’m *that guy* that would have it happen. Instead I placed a single order on two different Best Buy accounts (me and my wife’s).


----------



## solace

Walmart just emailed me regarding my order and the packs are coming in tomorrow. Totally clutch move-they were expected next Wednesday. 

So, I have packs coming in tomorrow from both BestBuy and Walmart now.

Tomorrow morning my husband and I are going to separate Targets to double the effort. Tomorrow will def be a busy day, and hopefully, a productive one! 

I really hope all of us receive are packs as soon as possible!


----------



## Khaelis

Still no word from Best Buy CA, hoping there will be an email about it tomorrow when I wake up, and hopefully it'll be delivered the same day... but I don't have high expectations for Canada Post, lol.


----------



## ACJedi

Should we go to Walmart in store at midnight? Would they put out the cards?


----------



## Bluebonez

lemoncrossing said:


> So Best Buy (US) charged me on the day I ordered, but I’ve not received any emails regarding the status of the order. I purchased them as a guest, so there’s no way to log my history. I wonder if I’m even going to get these cards or if they really charged me for no reason? Not sure what to do here.


I'm us and purchased as a guest. When you bought them they gave you a order number and I just bookmarked my page, mines arriving monday


----------



## Cheremtasy

Honestly I'm super bummed about missing my chances to pre-order any packs, because I have an ongoing collection of series 1-4 and I really like all my cards to be in mint condition. I was feeling kind of hopeful about possibly nabbing a bunch of packs, but when I was actively looking for news, only Best Buy Canada had pre-orders open and they had the limit set to one pack per order at the time. I was so bummed out about the shipping costing more than the singular pack so I didn't even bother. I found out too late that they had eventually increased the limit to three packs per order, and that I had also missed my chance to pre-order on Amazon. I'm seriously hoping they do restocks because I'm really not down to go through scalpers again.


----------



## saltypotato

Cheremtasy said:


> Honestly I'm super bummed about missing my chances to pre-order any packs, because I have an ongoing collection of series 1-4 and I really like all my cards to be in mint condition. I was feeling kind of hopeful about possibly nabbing a bunch of packs, but when I was actively looking for news, only Best Buy Canada had pre-orders open and they had the limit set to one pack per order at the time. I was so bummed out about the shipping costing more than the singular pack so I didn't even bother. I found out too late that they had eventually increased the limit to three packs per order, and that I had also missed my chance to pre-order on Amazon. I'm seriously hoping they do restocks because I'm really not down to go through scalpers again.


i feel this, in the UK, GAME released one pack per order and shipping was more than the pack of cards as well. I'm headed into town in a bit and try my luck at my local shop. If not, then it's down to the late release of nintendo


----------



## lucyhannahg

saltypotato said:


> i feel this, in the UK, GAME released one pack per order and shipping was more than the pack of cards as well. I'm headed into town in a bit and try my luck at my local shop. If not, then it's down to the late release of nintendo


yeah i am also from UK and got up at 8am to get to my local game for just after 9 (don’t want to seem TOO eager) so i can pick up the one pack i ordered and i’m hoping they let me buy more


----------



## Bluelady

US, Walmart preorder restock happening right now.

I only placed 1 order that will hopefully arrive by Nov. 10.


----------



## azurill

solace said:


> Walmart just emailed me regarding my order and the packs are coming in tomorrow. Totally clutch move-they were expected next Wednesday.
> 
> So, I have packs coming in tomorrow from both BestBuy and Walmart now.
> 
> Tomorrow morning my husband and I are going to separate Targets to double the effort. Tomorrow will def be a busy day, and hopefully, a productive one!
> 
> I really hope all of us receive are packs as soon as possible!


Mine from Walmart still say the 9th but the ones from Amazon now say they are coming today.


----------



## Corry

Best Buy went from arriving tomorrow to now arriving monday...seriously? I ordered 2 more packs from Walmart so I think I have a chance of getting everyone I want now atleast.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I just checked and mine from Amazon.de are coming today! hypeeee!


----------



## AquaMarie

I just put in two orders with Walmart (4 packs total). I have two more packs scheduled to arrive from Walmart today, and I'm going to try to pick another two packs up from Target when they open.  Hopefully I'll get everyone I'm looking for.  I added extra things (Christmas gifts mostly) to my orders so they would qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Orieii

Walmart preorders still open! Was able to order 2 cards


----------



## Blueskyy

I also was able to get 2 packs via Walmart. They should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## daringred_

went to game and bought six packs -- they had a limit of 2 per person from the back shelf. they only had one box out but there could've been more in the back. didn't get either of the villagers we wanted though rip so fakes or trading it is.


----------



## christian6809

I Just bought 4 packs from Walmart pre-order. One of the orders may be cancelled. Thank you!!!


----------



## lucyhannahg

daringred_ said:


> went to game and bought six packs -- they had a limit of 2 per person from the back shelf. they only had one box out but there could've been more in the back. didn't get either of the villagers we wanted though rip so fakes or trading it is.


I'm jealous! i ordered one to pick up, and then they said they only received 10 packs, and so it was one pack per person and I was the tenth person! i managed to get the last pack
.. I only got two packs in total  better than none I guess!


----------



## F0rtuna

Here in France, everything is sold out in my area and on the internet. Shops had really low stocks, like 3 or 5 BOOSTERS for the whole shop! I'm quite speechless by that marketing technique from Nintendo  there were only 80,000 boosters for the whole country, it's.... Not much  now, i'm patiently waiting for a reprint


----------



## Pig-Pen

I got a couple from wal mart


----------



## daringred_

lucyhannahg said:


> I'm jealous! i ordered one to pick up, and then they said they only received 10 packs, and so it was one pack per person and I was the tenth person! i managed to get the last pack
> .. I only got two packs in total  better than none I guess!



honestly, i wasn't expecting to get any. i figured stocks would be low and others would buy them, but we were there within 20 minutes of opening, fortunately, so. i only bought 2 packs personally -- my sister bought the other four.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I may have gotten 4 pks from wal mart....did two separate orders of 2 packs...we will see what shows up.


----------



## ACJedi

Damn they were just up again at Walmart and I woke up 20 minutes too late and missed again!


----------



## Pintuition

I'm so sad I can't find any up for order- I woke up at 5:30 to check too! Gonna be refreshing the pages all day


----------



## saltypotato

UK, NINTENDO IS LIVE https://store.nintendo.co.uk/en_gb/...cards-pack---series-5-000000000010005001.html

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

my local game (UK) had 10 packs in stock. no limit , but i only picked up 3 packs


----------



## lucyhannahg

saltypotato said:


> UK, NINTENDO IS LIVE https://store.nintendo.co.uk/en_gb/...cards-pack---series-5-000000000010005001.html
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> my local game (UK) had 10 packs in stock. no limit , but i only picked up 3 packs



i missed the nintendo launch  i was in a driving lesson! being an adult sucks


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Current status: waiting for a Target employee who knows what an Animal Crossing is 

Update: employees didn't know about any limits. got 4 packs. Woman in front of me bought 6, looked like 10 left.


----------



## Matt0106

Amazon.ca and Best Buy Canada still haven’t shipped my orders… if it’s with Canada Post, I’ll know why.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

What are people’s experiences at Target in-store? I’m West Coast so mine doesn’t open for another 2 hours at 7am. I can’t make it there until at least 9 am. Wondering if it would even be worth it or if they’ll probably be sold out by then?


----------



## CelestialRaine

They are currently in stock at my nearest Target. Unfortunately it's only one pack per person. Oh well, at least it's better than nothing. At least I have two on the way for my birthday!


----------



## pinkfawn

Got 5 packs at Target, 3 for me and 2 for the friend who works there who put them on hold for me lol.
Overall some good pulls, got Sasha (I wanted) and Raymond (not interested but glad I won't have to pay for this card later). Was hoping for Shino and Reneigh, but I did get some duplicates so I'm hoping my friend has some dupes too to trade.


----------



## christian6809

I just bought 2 from Best Buy.com !!!!


----------



## Blueskyy

I had success getting one pack at a 7 am target. I was 3rd in line at electronics and the guy was just handing them out one per person. I got a bunch I wanted. I was able to score 4 packs through the Walmart preorder this morning but was afraid they’d cancel. Anyway here’s the 6 I got!


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

LumiMoonPlays said:


> What are people’s experiences at Target in-store? I’m West Coast so mine doesn’t open for another 2 hours at 7am. I can’t make it there until at least 9 am. Wondering if it would even be worth it or if they’ll probably be sold out by then?


There was only two of us in line at 8 for them here. The store had at least twenty packs. So if your target limits them you may have a chance


----------



## Venn

I randomly checked Best Buy and saw that they were available. Before I could even react, they were sold out. Lol.


----------



## pinkfawn

LumiMoonPlays said:


> What are people’s experiences at Target in-store? I’m West Coast so mine doesn’t open for another 2 hours at 7am. I can’t make it there until at least 9 am. Wondering if it would even be worth it or if they’ll probably be sold out by then?



As I said earlier, my friend put some on hold for me so I just walked to guest services and picked them up. However, these were my observations:
1) I got there at 7:45 and there was no one outside waiting. Now, we are getting a huge storm right now in FL so that may be why there wasn't anyone out there.
2) The lady ringing me up rang all 5 up with no problem. My store is the second busiest in the entire state, and we had no limit on how many you could buy, if that helps with guessing if there will be a limit.


----------



## Edge

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

pinkfawn said:


> As I said earlier, my friend put some on hold for me so I just walked to guest services and picked them up. However, these were my observations:
> 1) I got there at 7:45 and there was no one outside waiting. Now, we are getting a huge storm right now in FL so that may be why there wasn't anyone out there.
> 2) The lady ringing me up rang all 5 up with no problem. My store is the second busiest in the entire state, and we had no limit on how many you could buy, if that helps with guessing if there will be a limit.


I was joking with the wife that someone was going to read an internal document later and go "oops"


----------



## amylase

Went to both Target stores this morning.. smaller one I was 3rd in line. They were only giving 1 pack per person. Luckily my husband came with me. Was able to get two packs. Went to the other Target.. they were sold out. It was only 0820am. 

I'm just really disappointed in Nintendo. Wasn't able to get any pre order packs and all the websites are saying sold out. Just SMH. Dont get me wrong.. I'm happy I was able to get 2 packs.. but seriously?!


----------



## OhDeerieMe

I woke up early while sick to go to Target to find out they didn’t even get any... Guess I’ll try the GameStop near me that opens at 10am.


----------



## pinkfawn

amylase said:


> Went to both Target stores this morning.. smaller one I was 3rd in line. They were only giving 1 pack per person. Luckily my husband came with me. Was able to get two packs. Went to the other Target.. they were sold out. It was only 0820am.
> 
> I'm just really disappointed in Nintendo. Wasn't able to get any pre order packs and all the websites are saying sold out. Just SMH. Dont get me wrong.. I'm happy I was able to get 2 packs.. but seriously?!


I definitely understand this frustration. Nintendo definitely seems to really lean into planned scarcity, which is only encouraging a scalping demand. I don't even want to check eBay and see how much the Raymond card is going for. I really hope you're able to find more cards!!


----------



## ACJedi

Lined up at my closer Target at 7:20am and was first in line. 10 people joined behind me. The store manager was very helpful and came out to talk with us. He said he was going to limit to 1 per guest because they only got 18 packs. He kind of put us on a hold to verify he wasn’t supposed to sell online with in-store pickup option. I’m
Thankful that wasn’t it because it was 23° here in Central Kentucky. One pack is better than zero. I’m coughing my head off and went to the doctor and as I was being assessed dang Best Buy put more up and I missed those. Gah!

Jealous of those easily getting multiple orders and somewhat complaining they only got 6 packs or whatever. Lucky!


----------



## Moonfish

I was able to order 2 packs from Walmart earlier this morning and just now managed to get 3 from Best Buy. I live about 30 minutes from the nearest Target so ordering online is really my only option - I don’t want to make the trip and not end up with any cards.


----------



## pinkfawn

ACJedi said:


> Lined up at my closer Target at 7:20am and was first in line. 10 people joined behind me. The store manager was very helpful and came out to talk with us. He said he was going to limit to 1 per guest because they only got 18 packs. He kind of put us on a hold to verify he wasn’t supposed to sell online with in-store pickup option. I’m
> Thankful that wasn’t it because it was 23° here in Central Kentucky. One pack is better than zero. I’m coughing my head off and went to the doctor and as I was being assessed dang Best Buy put more up and I missed those. Gah!
> 
> Jealous of those easily getting multiple orders and somewhat complaining they only got 6 packs or whatever. Lucky!


Oof, hope my post didn't seem like I was complaining lol. My friend was originally going to put 10 on hold for me but I asked him to only do 5 since I didn't think it would be fair to take 10 when the store only got 36 packs xD


----------



## Candy83

Blueskyy said:


> I had success getting one pack at a 7 am target. I was 3rd in line at electronics and the guy was just handing them out one per person. I got a bunch I wanted. I was able to score 4 packs through the Walmart preorder this morning but was afraid they’d cancel. Anyway here’s the 6 I got!
> 
> View attachment 410654



11.05.2021 — My area Target is just one pack per customer.

I finally got Raymond.

I already have between my two islands Reneigh and Cyd. I drew their cards—twice with Cyd.

Newbies I got are: Cephalopot, Faith, Frett, Ione, Marlo, and Quinn.

NPC: Isabelle

New NPC: Harvey

Trying again.…


----------



## azurill

I wish everyone trying to get cards in store good luck hope you all get your favorites. I couldn’t try in store because of work and the storm but hopefully getting the ones I ordered soon.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Candy83 said:


> 11.05.2021 — My area Target is just one pack per customer.
> 
> I finally got Raymond.
> 
> I already have between my two islands Reneigh and Cyd. I drew their cards—twice with Cyd.
> 
> Newbies I got are: Cephalopot, Faith, Frett, Ione, Marlo, and Quinn.
> 
> NPC: Isabelle
> 
> New NPC: Harvey
> 
> Trying again.…


My haul so far: 
2 Frett, Rio, Sasha, 2 Sherb, Faith, Ace, Roswell, 2 Raymond, Petri, Audie, Zoe, Megan, Cyd, Judy, Cephalobot, Dom, Ione
Wilbur, Flick, Blathers, Tom Nook.

Really wanted Ione and Petri, disappointed I didn't get Marlo (yet. Waiting on the FedEx truck lol)


----------



## solace

pinkfawn said:


> As I said earlier, my friend put some on hold for me so I just walked to guest services and picked them up. However, these were my observations:
> 1) I got there at 7:45 and there was no one outside waiting. Now, we are getting a huge storm right now in FL so that may be why there wasn't anyone out there.
> 2) The lady ringing me up rang all 5 up with no problem. My store is the second busiest in the entire state, and we had no limit on how many you could buy, if that helps with guessing if there will be a limit.


Thank you for that information. I did not think to line up early. The Target around corner told my husband that they had 18 packs in stock. I am not sure if I should go with him to that store and then hit up another (could be gone at the other stores by the time we get there). Or if we should go separate stores. We did not check with any other Targets about how much they have in stock. I just know the one around the block has them. Do you think we should hit up separate stores or go together?


----------



## pinkfawn

solace said:


> Thank you for that information. I did not think to line up early. The Target around corner told my husband that they had 18 packs in stock. I am not sure if I should go with him to that store and then hit up another (could be gone at the other stores by the time we get there). Or if we should go separate stores. We did not check with any other Targets about how much they have in stock. I just know the one around the block has them. Do you think we should hit up separate stores or go together?


I would try and cover as much ground as possible. As I mentioned, my store is the second busiest in the state and it only got 36 packs total. I haven't seen anyone else on this thread mention they got more than 36 in stock at their local stores. If another Target is close, I would try that one while he or you go to the closer one as well, so separate stores. Depending on your time zone, if they haven't opened yet I would leave for the store asap to get there at opening if possible. You MAY have luck with someone putting them on hold for you if you call and ask, though it depends on how savvy the employees in tech are with high demand products if they'd be willing to do it for you. Technically they aren't supposed to but there's always a chance you'll talk to someone willing to help you out.


----------



## CanuckChick

CANADIANS
You can order on https://www.gamestop.ca/Toys-Collectibles/Games/888580/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5  RIGHT NOW!!!

Still available as I'm writing this, limit of 2 per pack but they said perhaps more if you go in stores today GO GO GO


----------



## kayleee

I was able to get 4 packs from my local target this morning, they said they had 72 packs in stock! The only dupes I got are Raymond, Megan, and Tiansheng. Now to wait for the arrival of my preorders!


----------



## Flicky

Apparently my local Game store sold out within 15 minutes of the store being open! 

They're still in stock online, still limited to one per person (but, I mean... with shipping, £8.98/$12 for two villager cards and one NPC card is a bit too steep for most, I imagine).


----------



## Nefarious

Got a text from a family member that they secured 2 packs from a Target. They visited two other Targets after and they were sold out. This doesn’t look promising. Seem like they get sold out as soon as the store opens.


----------



## Calysis

None of the Wal-marts (three in my town), Best Buy, or Gamestop received any in-store stock _at all_. The closest Target to me that at least received the cards in-store sold out 30 packs within 10 minutes, so I didn't get any there since I arrived half an hour late.

I'm traveling to a Target an hour away to get a single pack. They have four left with a limit of one per person, and luckily the guy on the phone held onto one for me. Hopefully they'll stay in stock so my bf can get one too.

It was absolutely bonkers here in my town, and I did not expect it to be. ;o;


----------



## Edge

I went to target right as it opened and asked the guy working there if they had the cards, he said that they would get them on Nov 9th. I visited other targets after this but they were all sold out. I went to BestBuy and they said they were only selling them online, but I ran into a girl who was at the first target and she informed me that the target did have the amiibo cards but the guy who we talked to was new and was still working out the systems. I called the target back and they said they had six cards left but it was 5 packs per customer. They sold out on my 5 minute drive there.

I wasn‘t able to preorder any either…so I guess it just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## CeriSyrin

I managed to get the last 2 packs at my closest target (50min drive…ugh), and they also had restocked Sanrio cards so I got a pack of those as well  happy about that but upset about Nintendo and their usual amiibo stocking b.s. Obviously there is demand, I don’t understand why they can’t produce more


----------



## Khaelis

My pre-order at Best Buy still hasn't been processed. Ugh.


----------



## lemoncrossing

My Target had some in the back—they’re not putting them on the shelves for customers. They’re doing a limit of 2 per person until this afternoon, when the limit will be lifted.


----------



## kemdi

I didn't check the stores in my area at all. I ordered quite a few packs from Walmart this morning, and they're supposed to be here next week. Honestly I don't mind waiting, as long as I can complete the whole set. Just hoping and praying that they all show up.


----------



## Khaelis

CanuckChick said:


> CANADIANS
> You can order on https://www.gamestop.ca/Toys-Collectibles/Games/888580/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5  RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Still available as I'm writing this, limit of 2 per pack but they said perhaps more if you go in stores today GO GO GO



Just called my local EBGames/GameStop (when did they change their name?). Theirs have not even arrived yet. Oof. S:


----------



## WaileaNoRei

My target was pretty empty (luckily I live 5 min away) met one other guy looking for cards, (very friendly!) the target employee was really nice and checked how many she could sell me, and either decided on or it turned out to be 3!

my other cards are supposed to come today from Best Buy as well!


----------



## Corry

No walmarts in my city had the cards and I tried calling my local targets but no one wanted to pick up the phone. Bestbuy had the amiibo section of their store blocked off. Gonna keep trying and hope gamestop or target has them in store.


----------



## Khaelis

Currently waiting for support from Best Buy to contact me so I can find out why the heck my pre-order hasn't processed yet. I'm so far in queue, ugh. 

DX


----------



## nammie

CanuckChick said:


> CANADIANS
> You can order on https://www.gamestop.ca/Toys-Collectibles/Games/888580/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5  RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Still available as I'm writing this, limit of 2 per pack but they said perhaps more if you go in stores today GO GO GO


Omg thanks so much for this!! Got 2 packs and added the new phoenix Wright game to get free shipping 

Now to wait for super slow canada post to actually deliver this + my bestbuy order lol


----------



## Khaelis

nammie said:


> Now to wait for super slow canada post to actually deliver this + my bestbuy order lol



I feel you. They're so slow... my Best Buy hasn't even PROCESSED my pre-order yet.. uughhh XD


----------



## saltypotato

Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Pack - Series 5 - My Nintendo Store
					

Buy Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Pack - Series 5 at My Nintendo Store




					store.nintendo.co.uk
				




UK, NINTENDO BACK IN STOCK!


----------



## nammie

Khaelis said:


> I feel you. They're so slow... my Best Buy hasn't even PROCESSED my pre-order yet.. uughhh XD


Oh no, hope that gets resolved soon!! Mine was processed at least, it just says "in progress" though... said earliest delivery date is today, lol ya right. I'll still check my mail later though


----------



## Khaelis

nammie said:


> Oh no, hope that gets resolved soon!! Mine was processed at least, it just says "in progress" though... said earliest delivery date is today, lol ya right. I'll still check my mail later though



Yeah.. currently on chat with support now. Hoping things are resolved, or at least sorted out.

Edit: they told me it will be processed 'very soon', potentially within the next few hours... so chances are I'm definitely not getting it today lmao.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Best Buy preorder’s is on its way, but has now got bumped to arriving tomorrow.

I need to run an errand on my lunch break, wonder if it’s worth it to drop by Walmart or Target to see if there’s any available.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m about to check a target; fingers crossed that they will have some since online shows nothing .


----------



## nammie

@Canadians  the source also has them in stock and the limit is 5!!!! ETA is nov. 10 though, but honestly with how slow canada post is that's prob right for all our retailers haha https://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/gami...miibo™-cards-6-pack---series-5			/p/108097073


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Dunquixote said:


> I’m about to check a target; fingers crossed that they will have some since online shows nothing .



nothing shows online for me too, but they did have them, though I don’t know how many. When I went they had none out on the floor, had to ask an employee who then went and got some from the back. Good luck!!


----------



## AquaMarie

I was able to get 4 packs from Target! Two for me, two for hubby. I got

Sasha
Raymond x2
Shino
Audie
Megan
Cyd
Sherb
Dom x2
Marlo
Quinn
Ace
Roswell x2
Chadwick
Frett
Rio
Tiansgeng

I have two packs out for delivery today too. Hoping for Ione, Azaela, Petri, Cephalobot and Faith.

Edit: My Walmart packs came.  I got Ione, Petri, and Cephalobot! I also got Judy and then doubles of Shino, Sherb, Rio, Ace, Marlo, and Megan.


----------



## Matt0106

Khaelis said:


> I feel you. They're so slow... my Best Buy hasn't even PROCESSED my pre-order yet.. uughhh XD



Sameeeeee and it low-key makes me anxious  Grateful that I preordered but man, online shipping is a PAIN.


----------



## Khaelis

Matt0106 said:


> Sameeeeee and it low-key makes me anxious  Grateful that I preordered but man, online shipping is a PAIN.



I just got off chat support with them and they told me it should be processed 'very soon' (within next few hours, maybe).


----------



## Bluelady

Wow. The only Target in my county didn’t even have any cards in stock at all.


----------



## daringred_

saltypotato said:


> Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Pack - Series 5 - My Nintendo Store
> 
> 
> Buy Animal Crossing amiibo Cards Pack - Series 5 at My Nintendo Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.nintendo.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK, NINTENDO BACK IN STOCK!



thanks for this! i was 10 minutes late, but i still managed to snag my girlfriend two packets!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

I am greatly conflicted.

I want them, but they're also in the game unlike the Sanrio characters. I can get them, but I also know a guy who makes these and I could just spend the same amount for 2 packs for the exact 4-5 cards I want out of it instead.


----------



## ChaosKitten

My best friend in Oregon was kind enough to grab a few packs for me as well as a pack of Sanrio cards! I wasn't taking chances being late for work for nothing this morning going everywhere looking for cards. Canada is always behind with everything. -_- Fingers crossed I get Ione!


----------



## linkyasha

Checked 1 Target called another, both had a one pack per person policy but had also run out of packs by the time I asked.


----------



## Cheremtasy

nammie said:


> @Canadians  the source also has them in stock and the limit is 5!!!! ETA is nov. 10 though, but honestly with how slow canada post is that's prob right for all our retailers haha https://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/gaming/gaming-accessories/all-gaming-accessories/nintendo-amiibo---animal-crossing-amiibo™-cards-6-pack---series-5/p/108097073



Thank you so much for this, I managed to place an order of 5 packs! I was so bummed out yesterday about not being able to make any pre-orders but I've managed to (hopefully secure?) 7 packs in total now. Here's to hoping none of my orders get cancelled. ^^'


----------



## MelodyRivers

Just got some at the target by my work!! They had a two pack limit and they were keeping them behind the counter. I got:
Wilbur
Ione
Rio
Shino
Ace
Marlo
Petri
Isabelle
Frett
Dom
Judy
And Sasha
Ione and Shino were two I was hoping for so I’m pretty pleased


----------



## saltypotato

UK Fam, check out your local GAME if you're still hunting. A lot of people have called to make reservations at their local ones and didnt have to pay to collect. Tho I am unsure if they had to pay a deposit over the phone.








						Animal Crossing 3 Card Set (Vol. 5)
					

Animal Crossing amiibo cards Series 5 encompasses a selection of 48 characters in total




					www.game.co.uk


----------



## nammie

Cheremtasy said:


> Thank you so much for this, I managed to place an order of 5 packs! I was so bummed out yesterday about not being able to make any pre-orders but I've managed to (hopefully secure?) 7 packs in total now. Here's to hoping none of my orders get cancelled. ^^'


No problem, glad you got some!! I always forget the source is also a games retailer lol


----------



## linkyasha

Really sweet to see people linking shops that still have stock depending on your country ;w;


----------



## Moritz

MayorofMapleton said:


> I am greatly conflicted.
> 
> I want them, but they're also in the game unlike the Sanrio characters. I can get them, but I also know a guy who makes these and I could just spend the same amount for 2 packs for the exact 4-5 cards I want out of it instead.


I make my own cards.

If I was lucky and never got a duplicate, I would need 24 packs to get every card due to NPCs.
This costs £95.76

It cost me £14 to make my own full set.
And I don't need to worry about duplicates.
That £95 figure assumes no duplicates.

With how expensive the cards are, and how rare they are...


----------



## linkyasha

Moritz said:


> I make my own cards.
> 
> If I was lucky and never got a duplicate, I would need 24 packs to get every card due to NPCs.
> This costs £95.76
> 
> It cost me £14 to make my own full set.
> And I don't need to worry about duplicates.
> That £95 figure assumes no duplicates.
> 
> With how expensive the cards are, and how rare they are...


I met a girl in Target who had been going to every Target trying to find packs and only managed to get one for her niece, and got tired and said she was going to go to her car and just make some. A lot cheaper if you don't care about collecting...


----------



## OhDeerieMe

After no luck at Target, I was able to get 4 packs at GameStop! There was another guy and a couple also there right before they opened but neither group was there for the cards haha. Ended up sticking around and bought a couple other things while there. They didn’t have any limits and by the time I left they still had 4 packs.

Was glad it wasn’t a fruitless effort since I’m sick and it’s raining badly.


----------



## KrongEE

nammie said:


> @Canadians  the source also has them in stock and the limit is 5!!!! ETA is nov. 10 though, but honestly with how slow canada post is that's prob right for all our retailers haha https://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/gaming/gaming-accessories/all-gaming-accessories/nintendo-amiibo---animal-crossing-amiibo™-cards-6-pack---series-5/p/108097073



Ahhh! Thank you so much! I was able get some, you're fantastic!

By the way everyone, I see the Canadian Nintendo store is out of stock for Series 5 but the listing is now there, as opposed to the morning when it wasn't, did anybody manage to grab any of these?

Edit: also I agree with everyone it's so nice to see the community come together! I know outside our ebgames (GameStop now lol) there was a group of people opening packs and trading duplicates it was so nice to see! TuT


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

OMG I got to my local Target 2 hours after it opened and the guy was like, "I know we have the cards in the store but I can't find them. I have looked everywhere. We have to wait for my co-worker to come in an hour. He knows where they are." 
Argh! I was not able to wait an hour. I needed to get back home because my husband had an important meeting and I needed to get back to watch the kids.
I am going to try to go when his meeting is done but that will be an hour after the supposed guy who knows where the cards are gets in so likely they'll be all sold out by then.
So frustrated! I almost would've been easier if they had already all sold out at 7 am but that I had a chance but the guy couldn't find the cards sucks.


----------



## deana

My order from Best Buy Canada arrived today! I got Quinn, Frett, Chabwick, Marlo, Cyd, and Sable in my pack.


----------



## Moritz

linkyasha said:


> A lot cheaper if you don't care about collecting...


I only really wanted to invite tiansheng to my island, and flick for coffee haha
I wish nintendo would just let you order the cards you wanted from them.

I would legit just pay them if they didn't want me to gamble my money, on packs I probably can't even find


----------



## Edge

For those who failed to get any or didn’t get the card they wanted, don’t worry. Just a matter of when, but they will have more of series 5 in stock. Every target I visited had tons of Sanrio cards and they sold out quickly on release day as well.


----------



## linkyasha

Moritz said:


> I only really wanted to invite tiansheng to my island, and flick for coffee haha
> I wish nintendo would just let you order the cards you wanted from them.
> 
> I would legit just pay them if they didn't want me to gamble my money, on packs I probably can't even find


Yeah, I'm only after 2 villagers and only own a single card from the rest of the set, so I feel that! It would be nice to have the official physical cards for the two villagers I want but it definitely just isn't worth it


----------



## Khaelis

deana said:


> My order from Best Buy Canada arrived today! I got Quinn, Frett, Chabwick, Marlo, Cyd, and Sable in my pack.



Lucky. Mine hasn't even been processed yet, though support told me it would be processed later.


----------



## linkyasha

Edge said:


> For those who failed to get any or didn’t get the card they wanted, don’t worry. Just a matter of when, but they will have more of series 5 in stock. Every target I visited had tons of Sanrio cards and they sold out quickly on release day as well.


Lol I picked up a pack of those today when I couldn't find series 5, so that's a fair point!


----------



## Blueskyy

GameStop is showing stock. I thought Walmart was again too but not sure.


----------



## Hidden Cat

In the US - Gamestop has them right now https://www.gamestop.com/consoles-h...sing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/314825.html
Limit of 5 packs, just keep adding to cart till you hit the limit


----------



## moonchu

OhDeerieMe said:


> After no luck at Target, I was able to get 4 packs at GameStop! There was another guy and a couple also there right before they opened but neither group was there for the cards haha. Ended up sticking around and bought a couple other things while there. They didn’t have any limits and by the time I left they still had 4 packs.
> 
> Was glad it wasn’t a fruitless effort since I’m sick and it’s raining badly.



dang congratulations, my partner went to gamestop and they told him it was "online only." truly maddening how retailers vary shop to shop TT^TT perhaps i'll try a different gamestop after my target run.


----------



## Blueskyy

Hidden Cat said:


> In the US - Gamestop has them right now https://www.gamestop.com/consoles-h...sing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/314825.html
> Limit of 5 packs, just keep adding to cart till you hit the limit


Just an FYI…it’s already showing not available. It went fast I guess.

edit: oh I got add to cart now


----------



## moonchu

Blueskyy said:


> Just an FYI…it’s already showing not available. It went fast I guess.



it really did LMAO i had them in my cart and then they were gone @__@


----------



## Blueskyy

moonchu said:


> it really did LMAO i had them in my cart and then they were gone @__@


I’m still getting the add to cart button but it won’t let you add to cart. I wasn’t going to buy any, though. Just testing it. I have quite a few packs on the way.


----------



## Hidden Cat

Blueskyy said:


> I’m still getting the add to cart button but it won’t let you add to cart. I wasn’t going to buy any, though. Just testing it. I have quite a few packs on the way.





moonchu said:


> it really did LMAO i had them in my cart and then they were gone @__@


I tried to be quick when I saw it since everyone here has been so helpful. I have a bunch, too, since I got lucky at a couple Targets in person this morning, but there are so many NPCs. I wanted to keep trying.

I have a bunch of duplicates I should list here to trade.


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> nothing shows online for me too, but they did have them, though I don’t know how many. When I went they had none out on the floor, had to ask an employee who then went and got some from the back. Good luck!!



Thanks so much! I was about to leave without asking someone too since I get nervous talking to people and I didn’t see any out on the floor. I was able to get a few packs!  Two per person limit it looked like; my mom was able to grab some too.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Honestly it's so nice to see so many people posting in this thread when the cards become available somewhere! I definitely wouldn't have managed to nab more than 2 packs myself otherwise. I'll probably be lurking here on and off all day in hopes of being able to order some more.


----------



## Wish

OMG I got 2 packs at target!! only one per person but i went with my bf so i got 2 :3

i got tiansheng, roswell, shino, audie, cephalobot, marlo, rio, judy, sherb!!!!! OMG


----------



## Corry

Went to  1 Walmart 2 bestbuys 2 targets and 2 gamestops today. The first gamestop I went to had atleast 2 card packs but only 1 per person so I ended up getting that one. Happy I got atleast one of them.

Edit: Got Isabelle Roswell Frett Ace Marlo and Ione.


----------



## solace

I went to three Targets and was able to almost complete my set   







Only missing some Special characters. 

I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## Cheremtasy

solace said:


> I went to three Targets and was able to almost complete my set
> 
> 
> View attachment 410696
> 
> Only missing some Special characters.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck.


Congrats on your collection! How many packs exactly did you manage to get? It's at times like these where I wish Target was a thing in Canada


----------



## solace

Cheremtasy said:


> Congrats on your collection! How many packs exactly did you manage to get? It's at times like these where I wish Target was a thing in Canada


Thank you! 16 packs in total this morning. I was lucky enough to talk to the right person at the right time (store manager) and she held 10 packs for me.


----------



## OhDeerieMe

moonchu said:


> dang congratulations, my partner went to gamestop and they told him it was "online only." truly maddening how retailers vary shop to shop TT^TT perhaps i'll try a different gamestop after my target run.


 Yeah they don’t make it easy... Good luck, I hope you can get your hands on some!


----------



## solace

pinkfawn said:


> I would try and cover as much ground as possible. As I mentioned, my store is the second busiest in the state and it only got 36 packs total. I haven't seen anyone else on this thread mention they got more than 36 in stock at their local stores. If another Target is close, I would try that one while he or you go to the closer one as well, so separate stores. Depending on your time zone, if they haven't opened yet I would leave for the store asap to get there at opening if possible. You MAY have luck with someone putting them on hold for you if you call and ask, though it depends on how savvy the employees in tech are with high demand products if they'd be willing to do it for you. Technically they aren't supposed to but there's always a chance you'll talk to someone willing to help you out.


You're advice totally paid off. Thank you so much! Talking to the right person was key to my success. Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Crowsie

I called my local Targets. They were only selling one pack per person, but I managed to talk an employee into letting me have three. My husband also ordered me several packs, but they're not here yet. Both stores I called said they'd have restocks on the 8th so I might pop in then to get more. Today's haul was 18 cards with only two doubles (Marlo and Shino).


----------



## Blueskyy

solace said:


> Thank you! 16 packs in total this morning. I was lucky enough to talk to the right person at the right time (store manager) and she held 10 packs for me.


You got very lucky that they held 10 packs. Mine was 1 per person and I was the 3rd person to buy some this morning. I felt so lucky with just the one pack. Congrats!


----------



## Moonfish

Nintendo on Amazon has stock - 1 per customer. Just placed my order!


----------



## Edge

Moonfish said:


> Nintendo on Amazon has stock - 1 per customer. Just placed my order!


Thank you!!! I managed to get one.


----------



## Aronthaer

hyperlink so people can place their order faster: Amazon page


----------



## Blueskyy

Thanks everyone. I impulsively ordered one more pack. Amazon just makes it too easy with the buy now button


----------



## Ace Marvel

Me watching all this crazy and they don't even sell them where I live . Good luck everyone!!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Moonfish said:


> Nintendo on Amazon has stock - 1 per customer. Just placed my order!


Thank you! I managed to get one!


----------



## Mint

None of my Canadian pre-orders have shipped yet.  I was able to get two packs, in person, at EB Games and I placed an order online for 5 packs from The Source with in store pick-up.

I did get Sasha's card from one of the two EB Games packs, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The gamestop I went to only received 7 packs.


----------



## kayleee

I’ve gotten 10 packs so far (4 this morning at Target, 6 pre-ordered) and luckily haven’t gotten any double special cards yet! Those are definitely going to be the hardest to get. I have a lot of doubles of other cards though


----------



## Dunquixote

i hit submit and then the page stopped loading and they can no longer find the page now. ah well. i am grateful i found some today


----------



## Blueskyy

kayleee said:


> I’ve gotten 10 packs so far (4 this morning at Target, 6 pre-ordered) and luckily haven’t gotten any double special cards yet! Those are definitely going to be the hardest to get. I have a lot of doubles of other cards though


Go to the Post office thread and start trying to trade the duplicates for specials!


----------



## kayleee

Blueskyy said:


> Go to the Post office thread and start trying to trade the duplicates for specials!


Already got my thread up over there!  unfortunately I think a lot of other people are in the same boat; not a lot of duplicate special cards floating around at the moment…


----------



## Cheremtasy

Darn I missed the amazon restock


----------



## Corry

Cheremtasy said:


> Darn I missed the amazon restock


Heads up! Amazon just had another restock!


----------



## Nickerous

kayleee said:


> Already got my thread up over there!  unfortunately I think a lot of other people are in the same boat; not a lot of duplicate special cards floating around at the moment…


At least it's special cards and not new villagers.  I'll be reopening my thread next week.


----------



## Khaelis

Still waiting for my pre-order to be processed. Ugh.


----------



## Corry

Khaelis said:


> Still waiting for my pre-order to be processed. Ugh.


Really weird how whenever you order a brand new game, you'd get it ON LAUNCH DAY. With the cards however, sorry guess wait till next week?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Corry said:


> Heads up! Amazon just had another restock!


Idk if that was for Amazon.ca but if so I missed it OTL

Ty for the ping either way though! Been on and off so pings really help me out sometimes hahsdj


----------



## N a t

I just wanted to update that despite my original card orders from Amazon and Walmart having ETAs for next week, tracking says our cards have all been delivered. So we will be opening 4 packs tonight!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

I'm in the US btw


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I was able to order a pack with Amazon. I'm still in shock it went through.


----------



## Matt0106

Both Amazon and Best Buy still haven’t sent anything regarding shipment. Definitely not getting them today.


----------



## satine

I'm so relieved that I decided to pre-order via Best Buy. I really really DIDN'T want for this to be a pooh fest like the last series releases but apparently it is one. Good luck to all of those who are still wanting to get some!  I hope you're able to locate them. My Best Buy ones are shipping today apparently, though they're all the way in Fort Worth and it's already midday so who knows how true that is haha.


----------



## Khaelis

Corry said:


> Really weird how whenever you order a brand new game, you'd get it ON LAUNCH DAY. With the cards however, sorry guess wait till next week?



I mean, with Canada Post, I'll be lucky to get a game on launch day if I opted for delivery, lol. 

But the fact that support told me my pre-order would be processed within the next few hours, which has nearly passed, and it still hasn't processed is irritating at best because Canada Post doesn't deliver on weekends.


----------



## b100ming

Anyone know where I can go in-store or drive pick up some amiibo cards in Maryland?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

I want to get 5 packs of em


----------



## Fey

I’m still patiently (not so patiently) waiting on my pre-orders from Walmart. Apparently they’re already out for delivery in my city, so I’m listening for the mail truck like an overzealous puppy.


----------



## CelestialRaine

I managed to order another pack at Amazon US just now. Seems like it's still limit of one per customer though.


----------



## Khaelis

Safe to say I won't be getting my pack today. Best Buy has STILL not processed my pre-order, and Canada Post only delivers until 5PM, Monday to Friday. And 5PM is less than two hours away. And tomorrow is the weekend.

UGH.


----------



## Moonfish

My husband managed to snag the last 4 packs from our local GameStop  I will get to open some cards today after all!


----------



## Coach

Managed to grab 5 packs from GAME earlier, very lucky since I didn't preorder due to the £5 charge! That was the last of them and they said they weren't sure if / when they are getting more. Didn't get any dupes which made it even better! Not been able to catch any Nintendo stock of the S5 though, so gotta keep an eye out for restocks


----------



## Pig-Pen

I got 4 off walmart last night at like 3am, then two off amazon just a bit ago.....have to wait a few days but whatever, i'll be stoked when they arrive.


----------



## moonchu

welp the gamestops here insist on "online only," and the 3 targets i went to didn't have anything TT^TT so i'm really grateful for the amazon link, thank you-!!


----------



## Dask

They were on Amazon a few hours ago, but a live stream with 1k+ people advertised the link so they were gone in a minute or less. I had it in checkout but didn't pay it in time. x.x

I'm about to go visit all the GameStops in my city to see if they have 'em. From what I saw they weren't pre-orderable here so it's first come first serve in stores if they ever got them. EDIT: nope. Apparently GameStop online sold out of it all before they could stock stores, so NONE of my GameStops got them in the first place.


----------



## azurill

I got a message from my mom that the cards we ordered from Amazon arrived today. (Have to wait to open since she got them for me for Christmas) now to wait for the two packs I ordered from Walmart to come. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## ACJedi

Klauser_Bateson said:


> I was able to order a pack with Amazon. I'm still in shock it went through.


Me too! FINALLY! I tried to switch to my wife's account to order another pack and it challenged the heck out of me with a difficult to see captcha, then an email with a link to verify identity (which I got from my wife) but when I clicked it the default browser launched and asked me to sign-in again. I finally realized I needed to copy and paste the link from the email into the same browser I was trying to use for the purchase.. but by the time I did it was sold out. Still... STOKED I got an order through on Amazon. Now if I could only slay the Walmart beast that eludes me every.dang.time,


----------



## Vlmarker

BowtiedGyroid said:


> My haul so far:
> 2 Frett, Rio, Sasha, 2 Sherb, Faith, Ace, Roswell, 2 Raymond, Petri, Audie, Zoe, Megan, Cyd, Judy, Cephalobot, Dom, Ione
> Wilbur, Flick, Blathers, Tom Nook.
> 
> Really wanted Ione and Petri, disappointed I didn't get Marlo (yet. Waiting on the FedEx truck lol)


I found Shino last night on island after one of my villages moved out I came across Marlo twice and the robot octopus


----------



## Ella.

My order from Wal-Mart arrived today instead of the 10th!  I got 2 packs and didn't get any duplicates which I'm happy about. Bad news is none of the villagers I really wanted were in either pack. Back to hunting down packs I guess.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I finally made it back to the Target that couldn't find them in the back and was able to get 1 pack. Honestly, I sort of appreciate that they were only letting people have 1 because it means more people get a chance for something. I was sad that I did not get Ione, though. However, I am lucky that I have some more ordered packs coming, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ACJedi

back up at amazn






						Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games



					www.amazon.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021


----------



## Aniko

I could find some in Toys R Us (Canada), limit of 2 packs and Gamestop (Canada) limit of 3 packs.  (In store)


----------



## Venn

I got 1 Pack at Amazon. Thankfully I could get free shipping with it and I'll get it back next Tuesday. Amazon seems to have a limit on 1 pack per account. I tried switch people (1 for me, and 1 for my mother, but it wouldn't let me). Shipping on a non prime account is the same as a pack, so I'll just stick to 1 for now and hope that luck is on my side.


----------



## nammie

Corry said:


> Really weird how whenever you order a brand new game, you'd get it ON LAUNCH DAY. With the cards however, sorry guess wait till next week?


Unfortunately this basically never happens in Canada lol, I pre-ordered smash bros and it was delivered a week after launch  basically all the retailers use Canada Post which sucks and is always super slow lol


----------



## Pig-Pen

Venn said:


> I got 1 Pack at Amazon. Thankfully I could get free shipping with it and I'll get it back next Tuesday. Amazon seems to have a limit on 1 pack per account. I tried switch people (1 for me, and 1 for my mother, but it wouldn't let me). Shipping on a non prime account is the same as a pack, so I'll just stick to 1 for now and hope that luck is on my side.


I ordered one off my account then switched to by Gfs account and was able to order 1 more.


----------



## Hidden Cat

ACJedi said:


> back up at amazn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> View attachment 410758


It's still up. Surprised how long they're available this time.


----------



## Sid

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games



					www.amazon.com
				




hurry


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> back up at amazn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> View attachment 410758


OMG yay! I got another 2 packs using my husband's account and my son's account.


----------



## Venn

Pig-Pen said:


> I ordered one off my account then switched to by Gfs account and was able to order 1 more.



I would like to use my own account to get another one, but I don't really want to pay $6 shipping when the pack is $6 itself. If I had another prime account, I would definitely do it.


----------



## Licorice

ACJedi said:


> back up at amazn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> View attachment 410758


Thank you! I just purchased my first pack yay!


----------



## Insulaire

Thanks, I was able to get a single pack on Amazon! It’ll be delivered tomorrow


----------



## ACJedi

My wife was able to order one! And my neighbor (for me); and I reached out to 2 brothers and my sister, though their sense of urgency is not the same as mine when it comes to these things (but they also don't play video games so perfect to help out their bro, right?. LOL


----------



## Fey

Hurrah, three of my five Walmart packs just came in ^o^

I won’t post the whole set, but I got duplicates of: *Ione*, *Petri*, and *Shino*

Feel free to message me if you’re seeking one of these cards/villagers in particular, and maybe we can work something out! ♥


----------



## ACJedi

Licorice said:


> Thank you! I just purchased my first pack yay!


YAY! I had the same feeling.. then exploited family to order too. LOL


----------



## Insulaire

My partner wasn’t able to buy this, possibly since we both share Amazon Household even though we have separate accounts?


----------



## Khaelis

Best Buy still hasn't processed my order. If they don't process it by tomorrow night, I think I'm just gonna have to cancel my pre-order. Why are Canadian retailers so bad?!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Does anyone know if using the same address would get you order cancelled? I ordered 2 packs from gamestop earlier today, and then I found out my sibling also ordered 2 packs as well. We used the same address so i'm not sure. ;;


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Best Buy still hasn't processed my order. If they don't process it by tomorrow night, I think I'm just gonna have to cancel my pre-order. Why are Canadian retailers so bad?!



Same, my order at Bestbuy Canada is still in process. I bought some in stores today (Toys R Us, Gamestop) and was thinking about cancelling it but there are still cards I wish and didn't get yet... I'm not returning to the store soon, so I might try my luck with my Bestbuy pack but of course, if I get just doubles I will be super disappointed.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Same, my order at Bestbuy Canada is still in process. I bought some in stores today (Toys R Us, Gamestop) and was thinking about cancelling it but there are still cards I wish and didn't get yet... I'm not returning to the store soon, so I might try my luck with my Bestbuy pack but of course, if I get just doubles I will be super disappointed.



I can't find any retailers in my city selling them in store. Everything is online only. All sold out.


----------



## Sid

I was supposed to get my first two Walmart packs today, but I haven't received them at 5pm eastern.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Amazon US is selling the amiibo cards Series 5, 1 pack per account. If no-one has said it here, yet! ^^


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> I can't find any retailers in my city selling them in store. Everything is online only. All sold out.



That's too bad. There were not a lot in Toys R US but when I asked at Gamestop they had their drawer full. (Quebec city)


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> That's too bad. There were not a lot in Toys R US but when I asked at Gamestop they had their drawer full. (Quebec city)



I called my GameStop and theirs never even arrived.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I snagged two packs of the Series 5 cards ;w;

One on my Amazon, and one on my stepmoms Amazon ^^ So hyped c:


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> I called my GameStop and theirs never even arrived.



I hope they will arrive soon, there was a limit of 3 but it's still better than Bestbuy.


----------



## Matt0106

Khaelis said:


> I can't find any retailers in my city selling them in store. Everything is online only. All sold out.


What annoys me is that you would think that the people who pre-order would get great service given that they are assuring these retailers that they will buy them (usually), and yet we end up having to wait the longest.

I don't mind waiting, but a part of me gets anxious that something is wrong and they'll have to cancel it. Is it because they got too many orders and now don't have enough stock? Like I'm confused.

And the worst part is that it isn't just Best Buy; Amazon Canada is having similar issues as well. I ordered 2 packs from them about 1-2 weeks ago and they still haven't emailed me of its whereabouts.


----------



## Eevees

Mimi Cheems said:


> I snagged two packs of the Series 5 cards ;w;
> 
> One on my Amazon, and one on my stepmoms Amazon ^^ So hyped c:


Woot grabbed a pack!!!


----------



## azurill

Matt0106 said:


> I don't mind waiting, but a part of me gets anxious that something is wrong and they'll have to cancel it. Is it because they got too many orders and now don't have enough stock? Like I'm confused.


Same here. I don’t really like ordering online but do when I must. I always get anxious when ordering online. I’m glad my Amazon ones are waiting at home for me. Waiting for them to be processed and shipped had me anxious since that part took so long. Still anxiously waiting for the Walmart ones to get delivered,


----------



## Khaelis

Matt0106 said:


> What annoys me is that you would think that the people who pre-order would get great service given that they are assuring these retailers that they will buy them (usually), and yet we end up having to wait the longest.
> 
> I don't mind waiting, but a part of me gets anxious that something is wrong and they'll have to cancel it. Is it because they got too many orders and now don't have enough stock? Like I'm confused.
> 
> And the worst part is that it isn't just Best Buy; Amazon Canada is having similar issues as well. I ordered 2 packs from them about 1-2 weeks ago and they still haven't emailed me of its whereabouts.



Yeah... I actually just got off the phone with Best Buy Canada's support line. My order is in the queue currently, and may take up to a week to ship. Its a matter of _when_ they slap the shipping label on my order.


----------



## Matt0106

Khaelis said:


> Yeah... I actually just got off the phone with Best Buy Canada's support line. My order is in the queue currently, and may take up to a week to ship. Its a matter of _when_ they slap the shipping label on my order.


A week just to _ship_? Well so much to looking forward to them this week.


----------



## Khaelis

Matt0106 said:


> A week just to _ship_? Well so much to looking forward to them this week.



Welcome to the Canadian postal service, lmao.


----------



## moonshi

I really wasn't planning on buying any because I want to go hunt for my 4 villagers but I was notified that Amazon have them and I was able to grabbed 2 packs - one under my husband's. Now I'm excited but at the same time, still going to hunt for them, even if I am lucky enough to get their amiibo cards. Maybe when I get super frustrated, I will use amiibo cards, if I get them.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

My Walmart cards came in, talk about unlucky. Both special characters were unique (Wisp and Niko) but out of the 10 villager cards only one new one (Reneigh), the other 9 were all duplicates


----------



## AccfSally

Sid said:


> I was supposed to get my first two Walmart packs today, but I haven't received them at 5pm eastern.



I didn't get mines as well today, it was also supposed to be delivered today. 
Now it says it won't be delivered until Saturday because it got delayed.


----------



## azurill

BowtiedGyroid said:


> My Walmart cards came in, talk about unlucky. Both special characters were unique (Wisp and Niko) but out of the 10 villager cards only one new one (Reneigh), the other 9 were all duplicates


That stinks. Kinda makes me worry about the 2packs I am waiting for from there.


----------



## Fey

BowtiedGyroid said:


> My haul so far:
> 2 Frett, Rio, Sasha, 2 Sherb, Faith, Ace, Roswell, 2 Raymond, Petri, Audie, Zoe, Megan, Cyd, Judy, Cephalobot, Dom, Ione
> Wilbur, Flick, Blathers, Tom Nook.
> 
> Really wanted Ione and Petri, disappointed I didn't get Marlo (yet. Waiting on the FedEx truck lol)



I just read your later comment about getting an unlucky draw with plenty duplicates.

If you’re still looking for Ione and Petri, I got two of each that I’m very willing to trade!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got up for work at 3 AM(Pacific time) and checked out Walmart's website and managed to snag two packs of Series 5.There seems to be a lot more price gouging this time around on sites like eBay than there was for the 2016 Welcome Amiibo release.I got a full set of those without having to pay a hefty extra sum.


----------



## Mel88

I am so stoked!! I preordered from Walmart (two packs) and got them today. I went to couple stores which are Walmart (don't have any in stock) and Target (18 in stock but I'm sure that they are out of stock by time we left the store) and got 2 packs (one limit per person) but I got them because of my family member were with me... then I grabbed one pack from Amazon (will get on Sunday) So excited!! But sadly I have doubles of Judy and Dom... I managed to get fan favorite (I think) which is Sasha and Shino and Ione... and I got all "older" villagers which are Sherb to Reneigh... Can't wait to use them all (actually I already use Tom Nook (423) for Roost) Good luck with those huntings...


----------



## Aniko

BowtiedGyroid said:


> My Walmart cards came in, talk about unlucky. Both special characters were unique (Wisp and Niko) but out of the 10 villager cards only one new one (Reneigh), the other 9 were all duplicates



I didn't get the NPC I wanted but on 4 packs, I only got 2 duplicates: Judy and Roswell. I still have a pack to come but I'm a bit scared of more duplicates and not getting the ones I really want. The ratio NPC/villagers is not good with 6 cards packs.


----------



## Moonfish

So my local GameStop only had 5 packs to sell and my husband bought 4 of them. /sweats I feel somewhat greedy but others had all day to go in and get them - hubs went after he got off from work!

So I’m happy with the haul. I got :
Sherb
Megan
Dom
Audie
Cyd
Judy
Reneigh
Ione
Shino
Petri
Cephalobot x2
Quinn
Zoe
Ace
Rio
Frett
Azalea
Roswell
Faith
Isabelle
Timmy&Tommy
Tom Nook
Celeste


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Fey said:


> I just read your later comment about getting an unlucky draw with plenty duplicates.
> 
> If you’re still looking for Ione and Petri, I got two of each that I’m very willing to trade!


I pulled Ione and Petri in my Target packs. it's Marlo (or other SP characters) I'm looking for.


----------



## Insulaire

Was able to find these in store at Target, couldn’t believe it. I left a few behind, hopefully another fan and not a scalper picks them up


----------



## Nefarious

My family member visited 7 Targets and got 4 packs out of them. I'm super glad to have gotten more than I was expecting. I'm hoping there's more restocks in the week like they did with the series 1-4 restocks recently.

Has anyone found any in-store at Walmart, Gamestop or Best Buy? I wonder if it would be worth it to check any of those stores in person.


----------



## Moonfish

Nefarious said:


> My family member visited 7 Targets and got 4 packs out of them. I'm super glad to have gotten more than I was expecting. I'm hoping there's more restocks in the week like they did with the series 1-4 restocks recently.
> 
> Has anyone found any in-store at Walmart, Gamestop or Best Buy? I wonder if it would be worth it to check any of those stores in person.



My local GameStop had 5 packs, my local Walmart doesn’t even know what amiibo are.


----------



## moonchu

Nefarious said:


> Has anyone found any in-store at Walmart, Gamestop or Best Buy? I wonder if it would be worth it to check any of those stores in person.



two of the gamestops here told us "online only" (sold out ofc), so i was surprised to see others were able to grab some at theirs /jealous.
the store indicator on the walmart website says all my local walmarts are sold out, so i didn't bother.


----------



## Aniko

When I checked on the websites of my local stores, it was written out of stock, not available, but I still got some at the counter (like they are literally hiding them).


----------



## solace

Just received my last (US) package from Best Buy. Going to open it later when my husband gets home. We had a lot of fun opening them together!

I was able to score some new Special characters. Only 7 more cards to go and my collection is complete. I did get a lot of dubs. So, I will be doing trades via TBT Post office!


----------



## th8827

I visited every Gamestop, Target, and Walmart that I could get to. None of them had any in stock...


----------



## _Rainy_

Apparently there was a bit of shoving and aggressive behavior over the packs at my target so I’m not too hopeful to find any in my area. I managed to get a pack on Amazon. I also preordered a box when preorders first went live for a $100 and It got shipped today. I don’t really care if it takes awhile to get here because I don’t need to have them right away. I also don’t want anything to do with stores if that’s how it’s going to be.


----------



## Leemaster777

I got incredibly lucky this morning.

I took an early break from work (since I was working today), to bolt to my local Target when they opened. Got there 15 minutes after they opened.

They had 2 packs left, which is fine, because they were 2 per customer.

My pulls weren't bad, either. Got Quinn, Frett, Ace, Chabwick, Ione, Saharah, Judy, Roswell, Tiansheng, Petri, Sasha, and CJ.

Stoked about getting Petri, I REALLY wanted to add her to my island. Sasha, Ione, Judy, and Tiansheng are also cool.

The only thing I could have possibly asked for (well, besides getting more packs), is to have gotten a Raymond card, but that's really it.


----------



## mintycream

So jelly of everyone getting their packs. I wish Target was closer to me...sucks not knowing how to drive  I managed to snag 1 pack from Amazon today and a few packs from Walmart site yesterday (shipping cost tho x_x)


----------



## nammie

My best buy (canada) preorder always said earliest delivery date was today, but I just saw it updated to say the earliest delivery date is now Nov 9 

Honestly ridiculous, out of all the Canadians I know, maybe only like 1% actually got their preorders today


----------



## Mayor Jack

I bought three packs from EB Games today, they still had quite a lot of packs left. In the one I've opened so far my three were Mabel, Sasha and Frett.


----------



## Khaelis

Oooh! I just decided to check my pre-order from Best Buy Canada one last time tonight, and it has been processed! It'll be here by Wednesday!


----------



## Mint

Eb Games Canada just sent me an email that the order I placed today has shipped. They're extremely fast compared to BestBuy....


----------



## ryuk

i was first in line at my local target today (everyone was waiting in their cars 20 mins before open, i said f it and just started standing outside; others followed shortly after lol) it was limited to one pack per person. but i got shino on the very first pull and was thrilled. she was the main one i wanted other than judy, but hopefully judy will be in one of the other five packs that are on their way to me :’))


----------



## Khaelis

Mint said:


> Eb Games Canada just sent me an email that the order I placed today has shipped. They're extremely fast compared to BestBuy....



Meanwhile my EBGames/Gamestop basically told me theirs never came in today, but they were expecting them. Maybe. And now the online orders are gone, lol.


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Oooh! I just decided to check my pre-order from Best Buy Canada one last time tonight, and it has been processed! It'll be here by Wednesday!



I've just checked too and mine won't move till Nov 12th.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> I've just checked too and mine won't move till Nov 12th.



Oh no. 

Maybe its because I stuck with my single pre-order and didn't cancel it to purchase more packs, so my order was very low on the list, according to the support guy I spoke with earlier.


----------



## Corry

Speaking of amiibo cards, does anyone know if there is an animal crossing themed binder I can buy for the cards?


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Maybe its because I stuck with my single pre-order and didn't cancel it to purchase more packs, so my order was very low on the list, according to the support guy I spoke with earlier.



Could be the location as well. I didn't cancel it either but took my time before ordering that single pack. Anyway I bought some others in store today, I just wish to get at least Shino, Marlo and Cephalobot and a new character as NPC (but I don't expect much) next.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Corry said:


> Speaking of amiibo cards, does anyone know if there is an animal crossing themed binder I can buy for the cards?


I got this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CWMNGQJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
But there is also another one by the same company that is a bit bigger and has 3x3 cards per page which I would've liked better. BUT this one is cute too. It's not official AC but it's obviously supposed to be AC themed.


----------



## Aniko

Corry said:


> Speaking of amiibo cards, does anyone know if there is an animal crossing themed binder I can buy for the cards?



Something like that?


			One moment, please...


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Could be the location as well. I didn't cancel it either but took my time before ordering that single pack. Anyway I bought some others in store today, I just wish to get at least Shino, Marlo and Cephalobot and a new character as NPC (but I don't expect much) next.



Yeah, I may order another pack or two down the road if they start to stock a bit more. Might think about it at the end of the month.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I was able to buy 4 packs and only got 2 doubles. I remember duplicates being a bigger problem with the previous sets.


----------



## Matt0106

Khaelis said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Maybe its because I stuck with my single pre-order and didn't cancel it to purchase more packs, so my order was very low on the list, according to the support guy I spoke with earlier.



That actually explains why maybe mine still hasn’t processed yet. I originally cancelled my order for a new order with 3 packs… oops.


----------



## vanivon

the packs @a potato ordered me arrived today! no doubles, to my delight,  and i got every single villager i wanted most (top 5 hopes being dom, sherb, godfather hampter, sasha, & judy). good luck to everyone still ordering or waiting on pack delivery, may you get whoever you want most!


----------



## Vintage Viola

I managed to snag a pack from Amazon, hopefully I can find more elsewhere.


----------



## Fey

Khaelis said:


> Oooh! I just decided to check my pre-order from Best Buy Canada one last time tonight, and it has been processed! It'll be here by Wednesday!



Really happy to hear that, I know how stressed you’ve been!


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Really happy to hear that, I know how stressed you’ve been!



Yeah. Admittedly, I was stressed out about other things. Mostly relating to the payment not being taken out, etc. I don't like payments being on hold. e-e


----------



## Torts McGorts

Lousy UPS never updated tracking from yesterday. It’s on the move and they’re still showing it’s going to be delivered by 7:00 tonight, but given that it’s still two states away, I’m thinking it’s going to be Monday now. 

On a brighter note, Megan pinged last night and is leaving today, so at least I can go island hopping for the newbies.


----------



## azurill

Torts McGorts said:


> Lousy UPS never updated tracking from yesterday. It’s on the move and they’re still showing it’s going to be delivered by 7:00 tonight, but given that it’s still two states away, I’m thinking it’s going to be Monday now.
> 
> On a brighter note, Megan pinged last night and is leaving today, so at least I can go island hopping for the newbies.


I find the tracking weird. My packs are only two hours away and it still says they won’t be here until maybe Tuesday.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just bought a pack on Amazon just now, It should be here in 3-4 days.

Hyped I am!


----------



## azurill

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just bought a pack on Amazon just now, It should be here in 3-4 days.
> 
> Hyped I am!


Thank you , just got a pack .


----------



## amylase

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just bought a pack on Amazon just now, It should be here in 3-4 days.
> 
> Hyped I am!


Also just got a pack! Thank you.


----------



## Venn

Amazon is sold out again. I had hoped that since this was a "different" batch, I could get another one.
Nope.

Perhaps once it gets delivered??


----------



## b100ming

Aniko said:


> I could find some in Toys R Us (Canada), limit of 2 packs and Gamestop (Canada) limit of 3 packs.  (In store)


No way! You still have toys r us????!!!


----------



## azurill

Venn said:


> Amazon is sold out again. I had hoped that since this was a "different" batch, I could get another one.
> Nope.
> 
> Perhaps once it gets delivered??


That is quick. I went back to check and it now says in stock soon:


----------



## amylase

Venn said:


> Amazon is sold out again. I had hoped that since this was a "different" batch, I could get another one.
> Nope.
> 
> Perhaps once it gets delivered??


That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## Aniko

b100ming said:


> No way! You still have toys r us????!!!



Yes but it's not what it used to be, there is more baby stuff than anything else, but because nobody goes there anymore for videogames their stock lasts a bit longer...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

BTW, cards of older NP characters work with New Leaf, I just scanned Isabelle but of course she was wearing her usual New Leaf outfit.


----------



## Matt0106

My 3 packs from Best Buy finally shipped! I’m incredibly relieved


----------



## Edge

I received my pack from Amazon that I ordered yesterday. I hope everyone gets their cards soon.


----------



## Aniko

My pack from Bestbuy also got shipped today even if last night they said it wouldn't be shipped before Nov 12th.


----------



## ACJedi

I got the packs from the BB preorders for me and my wife’s account today I was afraid to do multiple orders on the same account lest Beat Buy cancel every single order I had (any history of them being vindictive like that?) Do people that place multiple orders ever worry about that or is it just me being a worried wart all the time on “going too far” and having something like complete cancellation happen? I would have much preferred double the cards show up today. Just getting the 24 MPCs on perfect distribution means I need 24 card packs without trading with anyone. I wish Nintendo produced more packs so they could more easily be collected to fans that want them.


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> Do people that place multiple orders ever worry about that or is it just me being a worried wart all the time on “going too far” and having something like complete cancellation happen?


Your not the only one that worries about that. I was going to try for a second order with Walmart but didn’t because I was so worried they would cancel them. Same with Amazon. I saw them go back up for order a few times but didn’t buy again until I got my first order.


----------



## Insulaire

My single pack from Amazon arrived inside a giant cardboard box. But at least it was safe!


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> My single pack from Amazon arrived inside a giant cardboard box. But at least it was safe!



Good ol' Amazon and their big as heck boxes for tiny as heck packages! You'd think they'd use the envelope bag for a pack of cards, lol.


----------



## Milleram

The Game Stop near me seemed to have quite a few in stock when I went just a few minutes ago. The limit was 2 per customer. I grabbed 2 and my brother bought 1. I kept one for myself and I plan on giving the other 2 packs to my sister and niece. I'm not entirely happy with who was in my pack, but I'm glad that I got any at all. XD


----------



## Eevees

My gamestop closed last year  So bummed but my pack from Amazon is shipped and should be here monday! Crossing fingers for Sasha ;;


----------



## Corry

Gamestop for whatever reason still is "processing" my order. May be getting the rest of my cards on either Sunday or Monday. Happy Amazon shipped both orders though.


----------



## Khaelis

Just got notified that my pack has shipped! Won't have a date of delivery for another 24 hours, but it has shipped!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I'm supposed to get 2 packs from Walmart and 3 of the 4 I ordered from Amazon (on separate family accounts) today. But they are not here yet. Just endlessly out for delivery since early morning. SIGH. I want now!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I got the notification from Amazon as well while I was at a Target that happened to have them in stock, so I'm at 3 packs so far.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Just got notified that my pack has shipped! Won't have a date of delivery for another 24 hours, but it has shipped!



Estimated date of delivery: Friday, November 12th...

Ugh, hopefully it arrives sooner. Oh, well. I can wait.


----------



## Matt0106

I finally got a date as well; Wednesday November 10th!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

Also Amazon still has no date…


----------



## Aniko

Also got a date! November 15th...  Might come sooner, we never know.


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Also got a date! November 15th...  Might come sooner, we never know.



Yeah, if Canada Post is good at anything.. sometimes, its randomly showing up before the estimated date.


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, if Canada Post is good at anything.. sometimes, its randomly showing up before the estimated date.



I discovered with Canada Post that if I wanted to send a letter to someone in my city, my letter had to do almost 300km to be sorted, then another 300km to come back in my city to be delivered. No wonder why it's so long, and this, is if they don't lose it on the way or deliver it to someone else. I got so many packages delivered to my neighbors, who opened them before before giving them back  (at least I got them back...)


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> I discovered with Canada Post that if I wanted to send a letter to someone in my city, my letter had to do almost 300km to be sorted, then another 300km to come back in my city to be delivered. No wonder why it's so long, and this, is if they don't lose it on the way or deliver it to someone else. I got so many packages delivered to my neighbors, who opened them before before giving them back  (at least I got them back...)



Yeah. Reminds me one time where I sent a gift to a friend and it got sent to British Columbia instead of New Brunswick. Thing took over a month to get to them.

But, I think we're getting a little off-topic here. XD


----------



## VexTheHex

Got my cards delivered today. 0 repeats. 6/8 of the 2.0 Villagers. 3/8 for the Launch Villagers. And 6/8 for the Old School Villagers. Was an incredible haul.

Highlights - Got Niko, Sasha, Shino, Marlo, Tiansheng, Petri, Cephalobot, and Reneigh who is my longest term female villager on my island. Literally the first two villagers I turned over were Sasha and Petri. <3

Sadness - Started hyping up having Raymond on my island recently, and he was one of the ones I didn't get. Also in the pipe dream of unrealistic hopes, I would of loved CJ and Flick to make them roommates in HHP. Getting one NPC in my Top 3 is remarkable though!


----------



## Edge

Is it too soon to start hoping for restocks?


----------



## ACJedi

azurill said:


> Your not the only one that worries about that. I was going to try for a second order with Walmart but didn’t because I was so worried they would cancel them. Same with Amazon. I saw them go back up for order a few times but didn’t buy again until I got my first order.



I was a little more gutsy with Amazon a d was relieved kinda what I tried a second order and it told me quantities weren’t exceeded (1 per account). If every retailer did that I wouldn’t worry as much. Glad I’m not the only one that thinks about that.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

6 card packs from BB between me and my wife and look at all the dang duplicates!!!

On the plus side I got Flick, Dom, Raymond, Judy, Sasha, Ione, Shino, Mario, Petri, Faith and Cephalobot… the ones people seem to want the most. But so many duplicates too!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

These dupes


----------



## ACJedi

I just realized there are 8 brand new villagers and my duplicate card-heavy luck of the draw combination of packs included every single new character. That’s not a bad trade off especially if I can’t find any more card packs.


----------



## AquaMarie

Has anyone successfully ordered more than two from Walmart by making separate purchases?


----------



## Aniko

ACJedi said:


> I just realized there are 8 brand new villagers and my duplicate card-heavy luck of the draw combination of packs included every single new character. That’s not a bad trade off especially if I can’t find any more card packs.



There are three of them that I want very much, hope I will get them with my last pack.


----------



## ACJedi

Aniko said:


> There are three of them that I want very much, hope I will get them with my last pack.



I hope you will get them too. I also got Raymond, Judy and Dom which makes me happy. It’s like the universe felt bad for me for always missing every Walmart drop so it was like “here’s what you really want plus all the new ones… you just don’t get to complete the series easily” haha


----------



## Fey

I have a question for anybody still looking for cards, or just anybody willing to give input:

My boyfriend ordered me a set of 25 packs from Australia when it seemed like they’d be very difficult to get our hands on in the US. Now, I’ve basically already gotten all the cards I want just through six packs from Walmart and trading with people here.

Obviously, I’d like to resell these cards (for the same amount I paid—not trying to be a scalper!)
In your opinion, *would you rather buy whole (unopened) packs or individual cards*? I’m trying to decide how to best handle this situation.


----------



## squidney

AquaMarie said:


> Has anyone successfully ordered more than two from Walmart by making separate purchases?


I bought 8 packs using 4 diff accounts. I got charged for all of them but they are in the 'preparing' stage. It says estimated delivery is Nov. 12. I hope since I got charged, they all went through.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Fey said:


> I have a question for anybody still looking for cards, or just anybody willing to give input:
> 
> My boyfriend ordered me a set of 25 packs from Australia when it seemed like they’d be very difficult to get our hands on in the US. Now, I’ve basically already gotten all the cards I want just through six packs from Walmart and trading with people here.
> 
> Obviously, I’d like to resell these cards (for the same amount I paid—not trying to be a scalper!)
> In your opinion, *would you rather buy whole (unopened) packs or individual cards*? I’m trying to decide how to best handle this situation.


Personally i'd be interested in unopened packs.


----------



## ACJedi

Fey said:


> I have a question for anybody still looking for cards, or just anybody willing to give input:
> 
> My boyfriend ordered me a set of 25 packs from Australia when it seemed like they’d be very difficult to get our hands on in the US. Now, I’ve basically already gotten all the cards I want just through six packs from Walmart and trading with people here.
> 
> Obviously, I’d like to resell these cards (for the same amount I paid—not trying to be a scalper!)
> In your opinion, *would you rather buy whole (unopened) packs or individual cards*? I’m trying to decide how to best handle this situation.



I ordered from Australia too but struggled with getting enough domestic card packs so I’m likely going to have a mixed international/domestic set as my ‘complete’ set (I hope). You may consider keeping them and starting a parallel international set to go with your complete US set. The cards are different with other language printed on them right?


----------



## Fey

ACJedi said:


> I ordered from Australia too but struggled with getting enough domestic card packs so I’m likely going to have a mixed international/domestic set as my ‘complete’ set (I hope). You may consider keeping them and starting a parallel international set to go with your complete US set. The cards are different with other language printed on them right?



They are different, but not enough to justify having a second set IMO. I’m not _really_ a collector in the first place tbh. The only benefit of keeping them would be getting more NPCs to then invite to the Roost, but I think I’d rather sell them and help out someone get their favorites or complete a collection.

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## KimiyoCake

It's such a struggle getting packs these days  I remember back during Series 1 release, i was able to buy at least 10 packs with no trouble.... but now you're lucky to even get 1 pack somewhere Dx I had to stay up in the wee hours in the morning to order 2 packs from Walmart and 1 pack from Amazon... I've been to my local Target here in Hawaii but they don't carry them claiming 'We no longer stock them since they're not popular' ...


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> I was a little more gutsy with Amazon a d was relieved kinda what I tried a second order and it told me quantities weren’t exceeded (1 per account). If every retailer did that I wouldn’t worry as much. Glad I’m not the only one that thinks about that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021
> 
> 6 card packs from BB between me and my wife and look at all the dang duplicates!!!
> 
> On the plus side I got Flick, Dom, Raymond, Judy, Sasha, Ione, Shino, Mario, Petri, Faith and Cephalobot… the ones people seem to want the most. But so many duplicates too!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021
> 
> These dupes


I haven’t received my Walmart cards yet so haven’t tried with them again. The Amazon limit is now 1 was it was 3 when I placed my first order. Out of the 3 packs I have received only two duplicates, hopefully one of the three i am still waiting for will have Chabwick,


----------



## azurill

Tracked my Walmart cards and now they are saying it could arrive today instead of Tuesday.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

My Walmart cards were supposed to arrive yesterday but according to the tracking they’ve been in a town way south of me for over a day now and I am worried there’s been a mistake. They seemed to be right on track heading straight up to me then they went sideways about 20 miles to this town that is not a logical stop for them on the way to me. I hope they haven’t gotten lost.


----------



## AccfSally

My Walmart order is still delayed, I hope everything is ok....


----------



## amylase

Received my one pack from Amazon.. not very good. Only 2 new cards. Keep in mind this is my 3rd pack. I have 24 cards and I have 6 duplicates.


----------



## secretlyenvious

amylase said:


> Received my one pack from Amazon.. not very good. Only 2 new cards. Keep in mind this is my 3rd pack. I have 24 cards and I have 6 duplicates.


Nooo... did you get the one you wanted? I got my 1 pack from amazon yesterday. No Shino. Tears.


----------



## amylase

secretlyenvious said:


> Nooo... did you get the one you wanted? I got my 1 pack from amazon yesterday. No Shino. Tears.


Nope not at all.


----------



## secretlyenvious

amylase said:


> Nope not at all.


Who were you looking for ?


----------



## amylase

secretlyenvious said:


> Who were you looking for ?


I really wanted Cephalobot or Roswell


----------



## kayleee

amylase said:


> I really wanted Cephalobot or Roswell


Are you looking to trade cards? I have an extra Roswell!


----------



## amylase

kayleee said:


> Are you looking to trade cards? I have an extra Roswell!


Sent you a PM


----------



## th8827

They are sold out everywhere that I have looked... eBay has them for scalper prices, but I'm not paying that.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m waiting for my one Amazon pack! It’s supposed to arrive today and shipped yesterday, but not out for delivery yet so we will see 
Edit: it’s out for delivery! If I get any dupes I’ll put them in my Post Office thread!


----------



## secretlyenvious

Ooo! I'm down to trade too! I have cephalobot!


amylase said:


> I really wanted Cephalobot or Roswell


----------



## Pig-Pen

My Amazon packs are "out for delivery" and 5 stops away... yay


----------



## solace

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I got this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CWMNGQJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> But there is also another one by the same company that is a bit bigger and has 3x3 cards per page which I would've liked better. BUT this one is cute too. It's not official AC but it's obviously supposed to be AC themed.


I have the same one too! Good quality! The pages do not snag or get caught in between the binder rings. And the amiibo cards never fall out. It's a good purchase.


----------



## azurill

Mine from Walmart hasn’t been updated since last night. It says it is an hour away. So maybe today or tomorrow. I wish they would update more often.


----------



## Pig-Pen

azurill said:


> Mine from Walmart hasn’t been updated since last night. It says it is an hour away. So maybe today or tomorrow. I wish they would update more often.


My walmart ones still say "preparing"


----------



## azurill

Pig-Pen said:


> My walmart ones still say "preparing"


When did you place your order. I placed mine on. 10/19. Hoping it does come today. It took awhile before it said shipped.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just got my packs from Amazon, Didn't get any cards I "really wanted", got
Cyd
Petri (Already on Island)
Sherb (Already on Island)
Faith x2
Cephalbot
Ione (Already on island)
Azalea
Ace
Roswell

NPC
Mablee
Timmy & Tommy


----------



## _Rainy_

Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards Series 5 unscanned card ready to ship  | eBay
					

They are unscanned.



					www.ebay.com
				



This person is selling their cards for $5 a piece even Judy which I’m surprised about because I’ve seen much higher.








						Animal Crossing amiibo Villager Card Series 5 You Choose Authentic Unscanned  | eBay
					

Animal Crossing Amiibo Character Cards PICK YOUR OWN unscanned 100% authentic.



					www.ebay.com
				



Npc’s going for over $20 compared to the regular villagers is blowing my mind rn.


----------



## Insulaire

Totoroki said:


> Npc’s going for over $20 compared to the regular villagers is blowing my mind rn.


The odds of getting a specific NPC card in a pack are 4.17%, while the odds of getting a specific villager are 20.8%. The NPCs are far rarer and thus more valuable.


----------



## Blueskyy

My Amazon pack came today! I got 3 new card and 3 dupes.

New cards were Sahara, Sasha, and Quinn.

Duplicates are Reneigh, Cyd and Faith. I’ll be trading those if anyone is interested.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Still having zero luck. I called every single target in the area and went to two of them because they said they had them on the phone but they actually didn’t. I even tried GameStop a couple of times and they didn’t even answer 50% of the time.


----------



## Tiffany

I was at walmart yesterday. I asked about the cards knowing they would be sold out. Guy told me they never got any!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Checked on Amazon still saying "Unavailable"


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I was trying to see if US Target had the series 5 on their website yet and I stumbled across an AUS Target and it looks like locals can order it there. Just wanted to share for anyone in Australia.




__





						Loading…
					





					www.target.com.au


----------



## Licorice

My pack from Amazon was delivered today.

I got literally only got villagers I hate and would never invite in my town sigh


----------



## Insulaire

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I was trying to see if US Target had the series 5 on their website yet and I stumbled across an AUS Target and it looks like locals can order it there. Just wanted to share for anyone in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com.au


I watched an inboxing video last night of someone who bought an Australian 25 pack box and he somehow managed to get one of every 24 NPC cards and only one double out of 25 packs. Either it’s like that by design or he just cashed in his once in a lifetime lotto luck


----------



## Moritz

Licorice said:


> My pack from Amazon was delivered today.
> 
> I got literally only villager I hate and would never invite in my town sigh
> 
> View attachment 411533


Its funny as I would kill for that tiansheng card

I have one I made myself but nothing like a real one for your favourite villagers 

I think you got a good haul 

The only one I would never have is zoe as she sucks


----------



## Licorice

Moritz said:


> Its funny as I would kill for that tiansheng card
> 
> I have one I made myself but nothing like a real one for your favourite villagers
> 
> I think you got a good haul
> 
> The only one I would never have is zoe as she sucks


My haul sucks for me lmao. Would you be down to trade?


----------



## azurill

Licorice said:


> My pack from Amazon was delivered today.
> 
> I got literally only got villagers I hate and would never invite in my town sigh
> 
> View attachment 411533


Sorry you didn’t get the ones you liked . I hope when mine finally come I get Lone.


----------



## Moritz

Licorice said:


> My haul sucks for me lmao. Would you be down to trade?


Haha I know I was mostly just messing 
Wish I could trade but when I saw it was £3.99 for a pack of 3 cards, 1 per person, and £5 shipping... I didnt bother 

If nintendo want my money, they have to do better than that


----------



## Aniko

In case someone may be interested: when you scan Timmy and Tommy card in New Leaf, you get Timmy.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

Gamestop Canada have some in stock online, limit of 2 packs.


----------



## ACJedi

Tiffany said:


> I was at walmart yesterday. I asked about the cards knowing they would be sold out. Guy told me they never got any!


That’s because all stock went online for me to miss at every drop


----------



## Bluelady

ACJedi said:


> That’s because all stock went online for me to miss at every drop


Same. The only Target in my county didn’t have any to begin with. The Walmart and Bestbuy apps don’t show any in stock.

I’ve even checked Offerup and the local Facebook page for selling/buying to see if anyone was selling. Nothing. This is different from the Sanrio disaster where I saw a handful of local scalpers.


----------



## Corry

Walmart has been weird. They've said that the cards will arrive today but it's very late. Gamestop sent me an email saying there would be a delay. Bestbuy and Amazon seem to be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Walmart said mine would arrive yesterday then changed it to today but tracking shows it still stuck over 2 hours away and has been since Saturday morning. I am sorta thinking it's actually lost and not ever going to arrive.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m not sure how accurate this is, but I’ve heard that for past series it’s possible for you to get all the cards from one box if they are EU or from Japan unlike packs from America because it’s packaged much differently. So I’m wondering how plausible that is with EU or The Japanese cards with series 5 because there are so many more npc’s than usual?


----------



## Espers

My luck is terrible when it comes to random packs so I after the price and hype dies down a bit I'll just get Raymond and a few others off ebay since i like having cards of all my current islanders just in case.


----------



## azurill

Corry said:


> Walmart has been weird. They've said that the cards will arrive today but it's very late. Gamestop sent me an email saying there would be a delay. Bestbuy and Amazon seem to be arriving tomorrow.





LumiMoonPlays said:


> Walmart said mine would arrive yesterday then changed it to today but tracking shows it still stuck over 2 hours away and has been since Saturday morning. I am sorta thinking it's actually lost and not ever going to arrive.


Having the same problems with Walmart. Said it would be delivered today. Kept checking the tracking and nothing new since last night. It still says it’s an hour away. I really do worry it may be lost.

Edit: finally updated to say it is now delayed so no idea when it might show up


----------



## saltypotato

Moritz said:


> Haha I know I was mostly just messing
> Wish I could trade but when I saw it was £3.99 for a pack of 3 cards, 1 per person, and £5 shipping... I didnt bother
> 
> If nintendo want my money, they have to do better than that


you can check game online for local stock. during launch day my nearest game sold out (they only had 10 packets, I bought 3 and a friend went after work and got 5, someone after her bought the last two) but there were still plenty available in other stores, including in Nottingham. Also keep an eye out on the nintendo store, there's been resent restock of sanrio so its possible they'll have restock for s5. Just an fyi tho, they did put a limit of 10 per order and they're 3.50 per pack of 3 with free shipping after 20quid spend


----------



## Lotusblossom

What characters are included in this? Sorry I've been out of the loop


----------



## Emmsey

So I got one pack from Uk game ( which noting for the record is an actual con £4 for the cards- you can only get one and £5 for delivery) they came today I was hoping for Sasha mostly and well I got him. So I guess it was kinda worth it! Would like to get more generally but I guess I’ll be waiting for a restock.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m still waiting on my Walmart orders (6 packs, two per person—had my mom and bf order for me with my credit card) which should be here today or tomorrow but I did get my Amazon one last night! This is what I pulled:

-Roswell (who I wanted the most)
-Ione
-Faith
-Judy
-Cyd
-Mable


----------



## jamjam

Licorice said:


> My pack from Amazon was delivered today.
> 
> I got literally only got villagers I hate and would never invite in my town sigh
> 
> View attachment 411533


I was able to get several packs, and I have some dupes. Who are you looking for? I'm willing to trade, even some of the older cards. I need the octopus characters, Marina specifically I think (I would need to check)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

I'm missing Rio and Quinn, I have 2 more packs coming from WalMart. If they aren't in those packs does anyone have them that would be willing to trade?


----------



## Khaelis

Well, my package is in transit. It _might_ arrive today, but it probably won't.


----------



## Licorice

jamjam said:


> I was able to get several packs, and I have some dupes. Who are you looking for? I'm willing to trade, even some of the older cards. I need the octopus characters, Marina specifically I think (I would need to check)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021
> 
> I'm missing Rio and Quinn, I have 2 more packs coming from WalMart. If they aren't in those packs does anyone have them that would be willing to trade?


I already have someone I’m giving raymond and lone sorry


----------



## ACJedi

target US in stock









						Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## Corry

Well Walmart Amazon and Bestbuy cards will be arriving today and I'm excited! Gamestop and the other walmart preorder will be here Wednesday.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

ACJedi said:


> target US in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Thanks


----------



## ACJedi

BowtiedGyroid said:


> Thanks


Finally was sitting at the computer when my Watchlist Chrome plugin noticed more than 5 results for 'Amiibo' on the search page. Excited to see #6 was the Amiibo cards. It's limit 4 packs. I placed multiple orders. I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

3 orders ETA on 11/10 and this last order on Friday 11/12. They are selling fast if the ship date is moving up

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

And with that.. out of stock! This is a WIN for the plugin I used! FINALLY a good score if they don't get cancelled. I don't know limits at Target


----------



## azurill

My Walmart cards say they should be here today, but they said that yesterday . Hope they are there  when I get home from work tonight. So tempted to get some  from target but want to see which ones I get from Walmart. Seems they are still getting them in once in awhile. If I don’t get Chabwick’s I will try target.

Edit: Target now out of stock maybe they will come back at some point


----------



## ACJedi

azurill said:


> My Walmart cards say they should be here today, but they said that yesterday . Hope they are there  when I get home from work tonight. So tempted to get some  from target but want to see which ones I get from Walmart. Seems they are still getting them in once in awhile. If I don’t get Chabwick’s I will try target.
> 
> Edit: Target now out of stock maybe they will come back at some point



That was fast1 Now I get to be annoyed by the Watchlist plugin some more. The product result will pop in and out randomly all day now probably; at least that is what happened with the Zelda Amiibo. If it's back for sure I'll post again


----------



## AccfSally

The pack I ordered from Walmart is saying it's going to arrive today.


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> That was fast1 Now I get to be annoyed by the Watchlist plugin some more. The product result will pop in and out randomly all day now probably; at least that is what happened with the Zelda Amiibo. If it's back for sure I'll post again


I usually miss when they come back but luckily on vacation after today so I can keep a better eye on them.hopefully I just get the ones I want from my Walmart packs.


----------



## .MOON.

My 3 packs from Amazon says they will arrive today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Etown20

__





						Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games



					www.amazon.com
				




Amazon back in stock but it seems they won't let you order again if you ordered in the past few days.


----------



## jamjam

ACJedi said:


> target US in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/





ACJedi said:


> target US in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Ooh I hope they are still there when I get off work, I have to go there anyway!


----------



## Pig-Pen

My wal mart orders have been in the "preparing" stage since I ordered them Friday.


----------



## christian6809

Pig-Pen said:


> My wal mart orders have been in the "preparing" stage since I ordered them Friday.


Me Too. I hope they ship soon


----------



## Paperboy012305

ACJedi said:


> target US in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Yes! Now I have a use for my Target Gift Card. Just gotta wait for a restock now.


----------



## azurill

Pig-Pen said:


> My wal mart orders have been in the "preparing" stage since I ordered them Friday.


I hope they ship to you soon. Mine finally say in transit so hopefully getting mine today.


----------



## Blueskyy

Pig-Pen said:


> My wal mart orders have been in the "preparing" stage since I ordered them Friday.


Mine too. Mine are estimated to arrive on Thursday so I’d assume they should say on the way sometime this week. I ordered 4 packs (2 and 2) but used different payment methods. Hopefully it all goes through.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Blueskyy said:


> Mine too. Mine are estimated to arrive on Thursday so I’d assume they should say on the way sometime this week. I ordered 4 packs (2 and 2) but used different payment methods. Hopefully it all goes through.


Same, Mine do say 'delivery by Wed Nov 10th".......I hope!


----------



## AccfSally

AccfSally said:


> The pack I ordered from Walmart is saying it's going to arrive today.



My cards have arrived!
OMG IONE AND ACE! (Also the cat guy)


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I have *so many* duplicates, where would I even begin to trade them lol?
Also I wish Amazon wasn’t stuck to one per account. I get it, but it still stinks. I wish it was almost one per account per restock/day :’(


----------



## Pig-Pen

AccfSally said:


> My cards have arrived!
> OMG IONE AND ACE! (Also the cat guy)
> 
> View attachment 411868


LOL! "The cat guy"  I got a pack with most of the same, but instead of Raymond I got Sherb.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021



SoftCrowbar said:


> I have *so many* duplicates, where would I even begin to trade them lol?
> Also I wish Amazon wasn’t stuck to one per account. I get it, but it still stinks. I wish it was almost one per account per restock/day :’(


I was wondering about trading too, I have some dups...


----------



## Blueskyy

Pig-Pen said:


> LOL! "The cat guy"  I got a pack with most of the same, but instead of Raymond I got Sherb.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021
> 
> 
> I was wondering about trading too, I have some dups...


The post office thread is great as long as you don’t mind privately sharing your address with other members to mail cards. I’ve never had an issue and started in 2016. Post what you have to trade and what you’re looking for in your post. Look at existing posts as examples.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/animal-crossing-amiibo-card-post-office.157/


----------



## christian6809

I ordered 2 packs on 2 seperate orders with the same payment method from Wal Mart on Friday. Both orders still say "preparing for shipment" and both have delivery dates of this Wednesday . Anyone know if both of the orders are gonna be canceled?


----------



## Pig-Pen

christian6809 said:


> I ordered 2 packs on 2 seperate orders with the same payment method from Wal Mart on Friday. Both orders still say "preparing for shipment" and both have delivery dates of this Wednesday . Anyone know if both of the orders are gonna be canceled?


I hope not lol, that's exactly what I did. My guess if anything they'll cancel one....but I doubt they'd do that either.


----------



## azurill

AccfSally said:


> My cards have arrived!
> OMG IONE AND ACE! (Also the cat guy)
> 
> View attachment 411868


Congrats on getting Lone and Ace.


----------



## Blueskyy

christian6809 said:


> I ordered 2 packs on 2 seperate orders with the same payment method from Wal Mart on Friday. Both orders still say "preparing for shipment" and both have delivery dates of this Wednesday . Anyone know if both of the orders are gonna be canceled?


I think it goes from preparing (shipping) to on the way, so I don’t think you’ll see change until it gets closer. I could be wrong.


----------



## moonchu

SoftCrowbar said:


> I have *so many* duplicates, where would I even begin to trade them lol?
> Also I wish Amazon wasn’t stuck to one per account. I get it, but it still stinks. I wish it was almost one per account per restock/day :’(



there's an amiibo trade forum on here actually : https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/animal-crossing-amiibo-card-post-office.157/

if you have flick or sasha i would be interested just sayinggg . . . **

_edit : i just saw Blueskyy informed yall of the trade forum, whoops!_


----------



## ACJedi

jamjam said:


> Ooh I hope they are still there when I get off work, I have to go there anyway!



Sorry they sold out in about 4 minutes.


----------



## Bluelady

I went into Target a little before 10 am. All cards were sold out. The employee said that the next restock won’t be until Nov. 11th. However, I might have to check later on in the day and possibly the next day as well. That they don’t always open the box on time.


----------



## jamjam

ACJedi said:


> Sorry they sold out in about 4 minutes.


Bummer. Oh well I will stick to trading.


----------



## kayleee

I have one pre-order from Walmart that said it was shipped on 11/3 and was supposed to arrive 11/5, then it got pushed to 11/6, and now it says delayed with no expected delivery date. It has been in 3 different cities surrounding where I live since 11/6. What the heck? So weird!!

And what's even weirder is the first city it arrived in on 11/6 is closer to me than the next two it went to... like wtf


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

kayleee said:


> I have one pre-order from Walmart that said it was shipped on 11/3 and was supposed to arrive 11/5, then it got pushed to 11/6, and now it says delayed with no expected delivery date. It has been in 3 different cities surrounding where I live since 11/6. What the heck? So weird!!
> 
> And what's even weirder is the first city it arrived in on 11/6 is closer to me than the next two it went to... like wtf


This is what happened with mine too. It finally now says out for delivery in my town so fingers crossed it actually gets here.


----------



## azurill

kayleee said:


> I have one pre-order from Walmart that said it was shipped on 11/3 and was supposed to arrive 11/5, then it got pushed to 11/6, and now it says delayed with no expected delivery date. It has been in 3 different cities surrounding where I live since 11/6. What the heck? So weird!!
> 
> And what's even weirder is the first city it arrived in on 11/6 is closer to me than the next two it went to... like wtf


Mine was two hours away for two days before it said it was delayed.It was supposed to be here Saturday then moved to Sunday. Then all it said was delayed.  Then this morning said it was in town and out for delivery.


----------



## ACJedi

Bluelady said:


> I went into Target a little before 10 am. All cards were sold out. The employee said that the next restock won’t be until Nov. 11th. However, I might have to check later on in the day and possibly the next day as well. That they don’t always open the box on time.



Was there a buy online\store pickup option when they went live this morning? I just clicked so fast all I saw was the shipping option (the default I guess).


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> Mine was two hours away for two days before it said it was delayed.It was supposed to be here Saturday then moved to Sunday. Then all it said was delayed.  Then this morning said it was in town and out for delivery.


So basically I should expect my Walmart cards around Saturday instead of Thursday. Good to know


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> So basically I should expect my Walmart cards around Saturday instead of Thursday. Good to know


Yea pretty much. Hopefully they come sooner.


----------



## Moonfish

christian6809 said:


> I ordered 2 packs on 2 seperate orders with the same payment method from Wal Mart on Friday. Both orders still say "preparing for shipment" and both have delivery dates of this Wednesday . Anyone know if both of the orders are gonna be canceled?



I ordered from Walmart on Friday too and they still say preparing. I have doubts they’ll get here on Wednesday and it wouldn’t be the first time Walmart canceled my order either.


----------



## azurill

I just got a confirmation email that mine were delivered. My mom also let me know it was here, Now to excitedly wait to go home later and see what cards  I got.


----------



## Khaelis

Got an email from Best Buy stating there were going to be shipping delays due to increased shipping.. but my package has already shipped? XD


----------



## Fey

Khaelis said:


> Got an email from Best Buy stating there were going to be shipping delays due to increased shipping.. but my package has already shipped? XD



Maybe your poor  package is going to see all those other packages and get confused on where to go! lol


----------



## Bluelady

ACJedi said:


> Was there a buy online\store pickup option when they went live this morning? I just clicked so fast all I saw was the shipping option (the default I guess).


No. All options were unavailable to me. It only showed “limited quantity” and the aisle number.


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> Got an email from Best Buy stating there were going to be shipping delays due to increased shipping.. but my package has already shipped? XD



Last time I checked mine was still in Mississauga (they ship from there)


----------



## romancement

Has there been any news in Canada? I'm in Toronto and saw the best buy one go up for preorder but this was at a point when I could only order ONE PACK and still had to pay shipping, so I couldn't justify it. I heard that maybe bestbuy changed that policy but by the time I looked again everything was sold out T_T


----------



## Aniko

romancement said:


> Has there been any news in Canada? I'm in Toronto and saw the best buy one go up for preorder but this was at a point when I could only order ONE PACK and still had to pay shipping, so I couldn't justify it. I heard that maybe bestbuy changed that policy but by the time I looked again everything was sold out T_T



Yesterday Gamestop had some online, 2 packs limit though.


----------



## ChaosKitten

Got my first pack from Best Buy Canada this morning (in a box way too big with way too much air bubble packaging, I guess they needed to justify the insane shipping cost) and the other pack is out for delivery. 

Fingers crossed for Ione in the second pack, otherwise I need to wait a week for the 5 packs from a friend. x.x


----------



## romancement

Dang I am too slow, I'll have to keep an eye on gamestop. Thanks @Aniko


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Last time I checked mine was still in Mississauga (they ship from there)



Yeah, same for me. Item is in transit in Mississauga.


----------



## Hidden Cat

My three Best Buy packs arrived today and I was surprised to get three new specials. I finally have a raccoon! Still no Flick, though. I have a few duplicate specials and at least 1 duplicate of all the others, and I'll get a thread up in the post office later today now that everything I've ordered has arrived. If there's any non-special character you want, I have it, and I have a duplicate set of the Able sisters, plus an extra Wilbur and a Gulliver.

Has anyone else noticed there's a bit of color variation in some of the cards? Like Reneigh and Tiansheng - I have one of each that is light and one of each that's a little oversaturated.


----------



## ACJedi

I managed to place 4 Target orders of 4 packs each and one just shipped, but with quantity 3 instead of 4. I suspect Target decided to limit orders to 3 card packs per customer after the fact and will probably cancel my other 3 orders. If any other person placed multiple orders like I did, they'd go through. sigh.


----------



## Matt0106

Has anyone here bought their packs from Amazon Canada? Mine still stay there's a date pending, smh.


----------



## xara

one of the four packs i preordered from best buy arrived today!! here’s who i got; 







i’m happy with everyone i got, but i’m especially happy about chabwick and niko!! i’m hoping that shino, wardell (i wanna have coffee with him _so bad_), cephalobot and flick will be in the other packs i’ve got coming, but i’m not picky! now to impatiently wait for my other 3 best buy packs to arrive tomorrow or on wednesday, and for my 2 amazon packs to actually get shipped.


----------



## Eevees

Well my amazon pack came in today glad got this cutie! Wish I could get more  I got faith and reneigh but no Sasha maybe next time if I can get some more.


----------



## xara

Matt0106 said:


> Has anyone here bought their packs from Amazon Canada? Mine still stay there's a date pending, smh.



i have! i got a delivery estimate last week, but that’s it so far.


----------



## Corry

Alright so after  the Walmart Bestbuy and Amazon packages arrived I unboxed all of the packs. I got alot of dupes but mostly who I wanted.

2x Judy, 2x Raymond, 2x Sherb ,2x Audie ,2x Megan ,2x Reneigh ,1x Dom ,4x Marlo (a bit much...) ,2x Petri ,3x Cephalobot ,2x Sasha ,3x Ione ,2x Tiansheng ,1x Quinn ,3x Shino ,4x Frett ,1x Harvey ,1x Zoe ,3x Roswell ,3x Chabwick ,3x Rio ,1x Ace ,1x Lottie ,2x Wardell ,1x Celeste ,1x Wisp ,1x Summer Isabelle ,2x Winter Isabelle.

Was really hoping I'd get Faith's card but i'm not upset in the slightest. Still waiting on Gamestops packs and 1 more pack from Walmart to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Very nice haul! Good luck on getting Faith!


----------



## Eevees

Corry said:


> Alright so after  the Walmart Bestbuy and Amazon packages arrived I unboxed all of the packs. I got alot of dupes up mostly who I wanted.
> 
> 2x Judy, 2x Raymond, 2x Sherb ,2x Audie ,2x Megan ,2x Reneigh ,1x Dom ,4x Marlo (a bit much...) ,2x Petri ,3x Cephalobot ,2x Sasha ,3x Ione ,2x Tiansheng ,1x Quinn ,3x Shino ,4x Frett ,1x Harvey ,1x Zoe ,3x Roswell ,3x Chabwick ,3x Rio ,1x Ace ,1x Lottie ,2x Wardell ,1x Celeste ,1x Wisp ,1x Summer Isabelle ,2x Winter Isabelle.
> 
> Was really hoping I'd get Faith's card but i'm not upset in the slightest. Still waiting on Gamestops packs and 1 more pack from Walmart to arrive Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 411944


I have faith but want Sasha if you have extra maybe we can trade lmk?


----------



## Corry

Eevees said:


> I have faith but want Sasha if you have extra maybe we can trade lmk?


Sure ill let you know what's up once all my packs arrive.


----------



## Eevees

Corry said:


> Sure ill let you know what's up once all my packs arrive.


Thanks


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> Maybe your poor  package is going to see all those other packages and get confused on where to go! lol



Considering how Canada Post can be sometimes, this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Edge

ACJedi said:


> target US in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Thanks! When I followed the link I was able to see that the target near my work had some in stock!


----------



## jamjam

If you go to Target make sure you ask if they have them behind the desk. My local store didn't have any out and I ran into someone one else looking for them. We were able to get some, limit 2, they were stashed under the desk.


----------



## Matt0106

My Best Buy packs finally processed in my city! Hoping I get them early tomorrow.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

My Walmart ones arrived! But they were almost all dupes. SIGH. I got almost half dupes in all my packs total. I have that big bunch coming from Australia but who knows when that will be. Hard to wait!


----------



## nammie

My packs from bestbuy (canada) has a estimated delivery date of Nov 10, and my packs from the source are supposed to be arriving tomorrow!! (Prob because the source ships using UPS and not canada post lol)

It's so frustrating seeing the best buy ones just sit there, I literally live like 30 mins away from the distribution center... I wish they'd let me just go pick them up myself


----------



## Aniko

nammie said:


> My packs from bestbuy (canada) has a estimated delivery date of Nov 10, and my packs from the source are supposed to be arriving tomorrow!! (Prob because the source ships using UPS and not canada post lol)
> 
> It's so frustrating seeing the best buy ones just sit there, I literally live like 30 mins away from the distribution center... I wish they'd let me just go pick them up myself



I didn't know The Source was selling Amiibo!


----------



## Edge

You might be able to buy one pack on Amazon if you haven’t already done so.
edit: sold out for now


----------



## nammie

Aniko said:


> I didn't know The Source was selling Amiibo!


Ya they had a limit of 5 too! I posted about it here on Friday haha


----------



## azurill

I finally got home and opened my two packs that got delivered from Walmart and yay I got Chabwick’s card  Still looking for Lone but maybe she will be in the pack that’s coming from Amazon.

My cards 
Chabwick 
Marlo 
Rosewell 
Cephalobot 
Faith 
Megan 
Petri 
Zoe
Quinn
Dom

NPC’s
Tom nook 
Flick


----------



## Corry

Unfortunately, Walmart just sent an email saying that they had to cancel my other preorder.


----------



## Bluelady

Corry said:


> Unfortunately, Walmart just sent an email saying that they had to cancel my other preorder.


Same. Out of curiosity did you purchase them on Nov. 5th?


----------



## mintycream

Me too... all my walmart orders from Nov. 5th were cancelled


----------



## christian6809

Yep. Mine Too. Both my orders from the 5th.


----------



## Aniko

nammie said:


> Ya they had a limit of 5 too! I posted about it here on Friday haha



I missed it, I was out Friday buying the cards in stores


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just got an email from walmart saying both of my orders were cancelled because they were out of stock, great.


----------



## Blueskyy

Pig-Pen said:


> Just got an email from walmart saying both of my orders were cancelled because they were out of stock, great.


Same. Oh well. I have two more coming tomorrow so I guess I’ll see what I get!


----------



## Corry

Yes that's correct


Bluelady said:


> Same. Out of curiosity did you purchase them on Nov. 5th?


----------



## ACJedi

nammie said:


> My packs from bestbuy (canada) has a estimated delivery date of Nov 10, and my packs from the source are supposed to be arriving tomorrow!! (Prob because the source ships using UPS and not canada post lol)
> 
> It's so frustrating seeing the best buy ones just sit there, I literally live like 30 mins away from the distribution center... I wish they'd let me just go pick them up myself




A major Amazon warehouse is in my area and have had that same feeling.. Typically media is stored in this one and at times I wish I could have just driven 30 minutes and picked straight up out of the warehouse.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

I had placed two Nintendo Store orders on Friday and didn't notice the second order was only a quantity of 1 (real limit was 2 packs). Looks like Nintendo shipped the quantity 1 and cancelled the first order with 2 packs. GAH! Why does this crap always happen to me? I shouldn't tempt fate doing multiple orders cause more often than not it bites me in the butt. I see so many others getting away with it though. It's frustrating!


----------



## nammie

oh I just got another email saying my gamestop order shipped too!!

so bestbuy > canada post
gamestop > purolator
the source > UPS

lets see which one gets here first lol, bestbuy told me they shipped on friday but they have the latest ETA atm


----------



## Bizhiins

Is it still super hard to get legit amiibo cards series 1-4 for anyone else? Let alone series 5?Or is it just me?
Everywhere I look is sold out or ridiculously priced.


----------



## Matt0106

Bizhiins said:


> Is it still super hard to get legit amiibo cards series 1-4 for anyone else? Let alone series 5?Or is it just me?
> Everywhere I look is sold out or ridiculously priced.


Series 1-4 typically come out in bursts throughout the year. Honestly for a while in August-Sept they were on Amazon Canada for quite a while.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bizhiins said:


> Is it still super hard to get legit amiibo cards series 1-4 for anyone else? Let alone series 5?Or is it just me?
> Everywhere I look is sold out or ridiculously priced.


Yeah it's been hard for me. It would have been nice if they had done restocks for series 1-4 on the launch of series 5, but unfortunately that wasn't the case like I was hoping ksfkd. I'm praying that they do restocks for all 5 series, but I'm pretty sure the main priority is only series 5 atm.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

I got my shipped notification from Target. Should be here Thursday


----------



## Nickerous

Apparently I have 10 packs waiting on me at home.  I'll open them Thursday and restart my trade thread then


----------



## CanuckChick

Just got an e-mail from BestBuy (Canada) that my order will arrive today lol.  It was originally supposed to come on Friday, Nov. 5th (the tracking said in progress) but they said there's a delay in shipping.  

My amazon order are supposed to arrive today, so woohoo!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I'm so excited! I received mine yesterday and in two packs I got Harvey, Nico, Azalea, Shino, Faith and Roswell. I really wanted Shino, so I am satisfied


----------



## Calysis

Target US is pushing out more stock this morning, with a quantity limit of 4! They're out of stock right now, but I've had three notifications for series 5 restocks in the last half hour, so keep an eye on it! I managed to get two orders in when it was up:
Target link

*Edit.*
They're in stock again!!!


----------



## christian6809

Calysis said:


> Target US is pushing out more stock this morning, with a quantity limit of 4! They're out of stock right now, but I've had three notifications for series 5 restocks in the last half hour, so keep an eye on it! I managed to get two orders in when it was up:
> Target link
> 
> *Edit.*
> They're in stock again!!!



I just bought 4. Hopefully they have them. I did a drive up order.


----------



## ACJedi

Calysis said:


> Target US is pushing out more stock this morning, with a quantity limit of 4! They're out of stock right now, but I've had three notifications for series 5 restocks in the last half hour, so keep an eye on it! I managed to get two orders in when it was up:
> Target link
> 
> *Edit.*
> They're in stock again!!!



My orders from yesterday got pushed from arriving 11/10 to 11/23. Not sure why they are selling more when they don’t even have stock for orders placed yesterday. I only had one order ship on the way for delivery tomorrow and It was only partially filled. It wasn’t the first order I placed so they don’t fulfill in the order I which it is received looks like.


----------



## Blueskyy

There’s only 2 Targets by me with “limited stock” so I’m unable to order any at all.


----------



## christian6809

ACJedi said:


> My orders from yesterday got pushed from arriving 11/10 to 11/23. Not sure why they are selling more when they don’t even have stock for orders placed yesterday. I only had one order ship on the way for delivery tomorrow and It was only partially filled. It wasn’t the first order I placed so they don’t fulfill in the order I which it is received looks like.


Is it possible they Target won't have the packs ready for my drive up today and will sell them to someone else who walks in?


----------



## azurill

I looked at the target app and the store closest has none and the others are to far away with limited stock. I’m just glad I got Chabwick.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

I woke up to a Target notification that they were back in stock but sold out. Just got another though as I was reading the thread this morning


----------



## Calysis

They're in stock again!

Not sure why it was saying on the website earlier that shipping is unavailable for those cards, but both of my orders are being shipped to my house (they weren't in-stock/available at my store, they were only orderable to be shipped to my house). Try using the Target app to order them if you're currently just using the website.

*Edit*
Wow, those went fast. They went out of stock as I posted this.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Just got another target alert that they're in stock. 

When i open the app it shows out of stock though . If you're still looking keep an eye on Target (I guess you could say stay on Target ) hopefully they'll restock throughout the day


----------



## Magus

Since my pre-order was cancel I'm searching directly in every store and it's as difficult as online, I managed to get two packs though.
Here's what I got : 







I'm happy with Cyd even if I already have him on my island since he's one of my favorites but I wanted Shino, Sasha, and Cephalobot, so the hunt continues...


----------



## azurill

BowtiedGyroid said:


> Just got another target alert that they're in stock.
> 
> When i open the app it shows out of stock though . If you're still looking keep an eye on Target (I guess you could say stay on Target ) hopefully they'll restock throughout the day


Yea I got the alert as well and it’s unavailable. I might stop at GameStop and see if they have any since Target is too far away.


----------



## Insulaire

In stock on Amazon right now


----------



## VanitasFan26

Insulaire said:


> In stock on Amazon right now


I just checked it and its $48.00 Yeesh..... too expensive.


----------



## Insulaire

RoxasFan20 said:


> I just checked it and its $48.00 Yeesh..... too expensive.


I’m seeing $5.99?





__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## VanitasFan26

Insulaire said:


> I’m seeing $5.99?


Nope I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Insulaire

RoxasFan20 said:


> Nope I'm not seeing it.


 Check the link I added


----------



## VanitasFan26

Insulaire said:


> Check the link I added


Its giving me this "about:blank#blocked" error.


----------



## Insulaire

RoxasFan20 said:


> Its giving me this "about:blank#blocked" error.







__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## VanitasFan26

Insulaire said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Okay I see it now thank you!


----------



## Matt0106

Still no word on my Amazon packs, but Best Buy is saying that my packs are currently out for delivery in my area 

UPDATE: It seems Amazon charged me for the cards yesterday. Maybe it shipped and they didn't manage to track it?


----------



## VanitasFan26

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I see it now thank you!


Also I just realized that they have a purchase limit. So I tried to buy a 2nd pack and it prevented me from doing it. That's fair enough, because many other people are trying to get it.


----------



## ACJedi

RoxasFan20 said:


> Also I just realized that they have a purchase limit. So I tried to buy a 2nd pack and it prevented me from doing it. That's fair enough, because many other people are trying to get it.



Glad they did that but I’ve solicited friends and family with Amazon accounts to help me get additional packs. It’s a group effort lol


----------



## Voxel Thief

Target restocked in store, just snagged 2 and pulled Shino :’)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Ugh I said I wasn’t going to buy any more packs but I had prime so the shipping was free and it was only one ;.;


----------



## PPUAlchemist

None of the Targets near me restocked. Probably doesn’t matter anyway as I don’t have a way to get there until 4 pm or later and on Friday that meant everywhere had already been picked clean lol
I guess I have to hope to get lucky with Amazon eventually.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Grabbed a pack from the Amazon restock this morning. My Best Buy order has been in transit since Friday with no further updates, so I’m not feeling too confident about it at this point. :/


----------



## Cheremtasy

I wish amazon.ca would do actual restocks. They’ve currently only had scalper listings for $40-50


----------



## azurill

I went to GameStop they were sold out of the series 5 and they were 7.99. They did have a three pack of Goldie, Rosie and I forget the other one but they were charging  24$ , way too much for three cards.

Edit: tried Walmart but they didn’t know what I was talking about. Sent me up front to where the other trading cards are. Oh well my pack from Amazon should be here on the 15th.


----------



## kayleee

Torts McGorts said:


> Grabbed a pack from the Amazon restock this morning. My Best Buy order has been in transit since Friday with no further updates, so I’m not feeling too confident about it at this point. :/


Same! My Best Buy order has apparently been in my area since 11/6 but it says “delayed in transit” for no apparent reason. It’s been that way for three days. Pretty irritating


----------



## Moonfish

azurill said:


> I went to GameStop they were sold out of the series 5 and they were 7.99. They did have a three pack of Goldie, Rosie and I forget the other one but they were charging  24$ , way too much for three cards.



Stitches maybe? Were they amiibo festival cards?


----------



## zumhaus

azurill said:


> I went to GameStop they were sold out of the series 5 and they were 7.99. They did have a three pack of Goldie, Rosie and I forget the other one but they were charging  24$ , way too much for three cards.


Was it maybe Stitches? Sounds like the Amiibo Festival three-pack. I'd consider those slightly rare since nobody wanted to touch Amiibo Festival with a ten-foot pole, and now Gamestop sells gutted amiibo from the box. (I saw boxes of Isabelle+Digby at my local Gamestop that was obviously taken from the Amiibo Festival box)
(i personally liked amiibo festival and still play it from time to time...)


----------



## azurill

Moonfish said:


> Stitches maybe? Were they amiibo festival cards?





zumhaus said:


> Was it maybe Stitches? Sounds like the Amiibo Festival three-pack. I'd consider those slightly rare since nobody wanted to touch Amiibo Festival with a ten-foot pole, and now Gamestop sells gutted amiibo from the box. (I saw boxes of Isabelle+Digby at my local Gamestop that was obviously taken from the Amiibo Festival box)
> (i personally liked amiibo festival and still play it from time to time...)


Yea that’s the one thanks,  already have Rosie so no need to pay more. That’s over my budget for three cards.


----------



## .MOON.

My amiibo cards from Amazon arrived yesterday and I’m happy with the ones I received since out of the 3 packs none of them were dupes but I am a little sad that I didn’t pull Ione. Here’s who I pulled:




Plus I got Dom, Raymond, Audie and Judy. So it was a pretty nice haul.


----------



## Khaelis

My pack came in the mail! I got:

Saharah
Petri 
Azalea
Quinn 
Audie
Ace
Don't care for Petri too much, but I'm really happy for the rest!


----------



## nammie

My best buy packs arrived!! Wow luckily got no repeats, but didn't get Sasha, ione, or marlo who were the ones I really wanted  still have a bunch of packs on the way though!


----------



## CanuckChick

Amazon Canada  restocked!!!! Go go go!!! Limit of 2 per person!
https://www.amazon.ca/Animal-Crossing-amiiboTM-cards-6-pack/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=sr_1_6?crid=JGMSBJ6WZWVV&keywords=animal+crossing+amiibo+series+5&qid=1636482209&sprefix=amiibo+series+,aps,366&sr=8-6

Not happy about the shipping charges though.  I decided to be mature and not act like a gambling addict in search of her next fix cuz I still have a 3rd pack arriving today and I'm happy with who I've gotten from my first 2 packs.  

Ngl, I did put them in the cart before I told myself to calm the eff down and delete them LOL.


----------



## gaylittlekat

Khaelis said:


> My pack came in the mail! I got:
> 
> Saharah
> Petri
> Azalea
> Quinn
> Audie
> Ace
> Don't care for Petri too much, but I'm really happy for the rest!


I got that exact same villager lineup with Sable!


----------



## amylase

I received my 2nd pack from Amazon today! So happy! I got Cephalobot! Mabel, Ione, Shino, Zoe and Rio!


----------



## CelestialRaine

Has anyone here had any issues with Walmart preorders? My cards said they would be shipped today (I ordered on the 26th of October), I got sent an e-mail saying that they were delivered, but I don't see the package anywhere. I'm really worried and hoping that they weren't stolen.


----------



## ryuk

so i got my best buy preorder a couple days ago with no issues! but my gamestop preorder is still saying “awaiting carrier pickup” after like a week… my 2 packs were supposed to be delivered today so i’m all paranoid thinking that fedex forgot about my package or something and it’s just sitting there rotting in a warehouse somewhere bcjdbddx


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Hmm i ordered 2 packs from target yesterday and then 4 today. Yesterday's order shipped and I just got notification that today's order fod as well, but only 2 of the 4 were shipped. I wonder if they're going to cancel the other 2


----------



## Magus

.MOON. said:


> My amiibo cards from Amazon arrived yesterday and I’m happy with the ones I received since out of the 3 packs none of them were dupes but I am a little sad that I didn’t pull Ione. Here’s who I pulled:
> View attachment 412145
> Plus I got Dom, Raymond, Audie and Judy. So it was a pretty nice haul.


Wow I'm jealous there's the 3 villagers I want  (Shino, Sasha and Cephalobot)


----------



## Aniko

The cards are back on Amazon Canada, 6.99, in stock on Nov. 14th
Same for Sanrio.

**Sorry I forgot someone already posted about it


----------



## Cheremtasy

CanuckChick said:


> Amazon Canada  restocked!!!! Go go go!!! Limit of 2 per person!
> https://www.amazon.ca/Animal-Crossing-amiiboTM-cards-6-pack/dp/B09H9WVJ8H/ref=sr_1_6?crid=JGMSBJ6WZWVV&keywords=animal+crossing+amiibo+series+5&qid=1636482209&sprefix=amiibo+series+,aps,366&sr=8-6
> 
> Not happy about the shipping charges though.  I decided to be mature and not act like a gambling addict in search of her next fix cuz I still have a 3rd pack arriving today and I'm happy with who I've gotten from my first 2 packs.
> 
> Ngl, I did put them in the cart before I told myself to calm the eff down and delete them LOL.



Thankfully one of my friends DMed me about this already, but I still wanted to say thank you for announcing whenever you discover restocks for Canada! Without this thread I wouldn’t have been as nearly as successful with my purchases. OTL


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

CelestialRaine said:


> Has anyone here had any issues with Walmart preorders? My cards said they would be shipped today (I ordered on the 26th of October), I got sent an e-mail saying that they were delivered, but I don't see the package anywhere. I'm really worried and hoping that they weren't stolen.


This happened to me yesterday! They arrived and I was actaully outside but in our backyard. I saw the Fed Ex truck and went to the front. The truck was already driving away. I did not see a package. I checked my phone and it said it had just been delivered. I ran all around the outside of the house, out into our driveway, I even jogged by the neighbor's house and craned my neck at their porch in case Fed Ex had gotten the address wrong.  I mean, I was like where are they?! They my husband found them in a small bubble mailer inside the screen door. Not sure if you checked there yet but look for a small bubble mailer envelope.


----------



## Insulaire

CelestialRaine said:


> Has anyone here had any issues with Walmart preorders? My cards said they would be shipped today (I ordered on the 26th of October), I got sent an e-mail saying that they were delivered, but I don't see the package anywhere. I'm really worried and hoping that they weren't stolen.


Sometimes delivery drivers mark packages as delivered and don’t deliver til the next day (or later) because they’re behind in their numbers. There’s a chance it will still show up in the coming days


----------



## Venn

My pack from Amazon has arrived and I cannot believe my luck. I really wanted Sasha and I also wanted the chance to have Marlo and with just the 1 pack I got, I got them both. I figured it would either one or the other, or neither. The scream I almost let out would've been heard around the neighborhood xD


----------



## Pig-Pen

Insulaire said:


> Sometimes delivery drivers mark packages as delivered and don’t deliver til the next day (or later) because they’re behind in their numbers. There’s a chance it will still show up in the coming days


Yeah this happens for sure and it's really messed up.


----------



## CelestialRaine

Insulaire said:


> Sometimes delivery drivers mark packages as delivered and don’t deliver til the next day (or later) because they’re behind in their numbers. There’s a chance it will still show up in the coming days


I am really hoping that is the case, I've checked my mail multiple times today.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



LumiMoonPlays said:


> This happened to me yesterday! They arrived and I was actaully outside but in our backyard. I saw the Fed Ex truck and went to the front. The truck was already driving away. I did not see a package. I checked my phone and it said it had just been delivered. I ran all around the outside of the house, out into our driveway, I even jogged by the neighbor's house and craned my neck at their porch in case Fed Ex had gotten the address wrong.  I mean, I was like where are they?! They my husband found them in a small bubble mailer inside the screen door. Not sure if you checked there yet but look for a small bubble mailer envelope.


I will keep an eye out for this, I wouldn't be as upset about this if amiibo cards in general weren't so scarce.


----------



## xara

in a shocking twist of events, the remainder of my best buy packs _and_ my amazon packs all arrived today!! here’s everyone i got;





i didn’t get everyone i wanted unfortunately, but i’m still very pleased with everyone that i _did_ get (especially celeste, ione, sasha and marlo)!! i got duplicates of marlo, tiansheng, quinn, zoe, reneigh, chabwick, petri and frett, so looks like i’ll have to start trading soon.


----------



## Blueskyy

My last 2 packs out of 4 I found arrived today. Wish me luck!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Venn said:


> View attachment 412253
> 
> My pack from Amazon has arrived and I cannot believe my luck. I really wanted Sasha and I also wanted the chance to have Marlo and with just the 1 pack I got, I got them both. I figured it would either one or the other, or neither. The scream I almost let out would've been heard around the neighborhood xD


And you got Niko!!!!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Seeing everyone open their packs is making it hard for me to hold back on opening the 4 packs I bought from GameStop on Saturday.   Unfortunately I left my binder and sleeves back at my parents place, and the collector + perfectionist in me refuses to open the packs until I come back to visit them over the weekend so that I can sleeve all my cards ASAP. They say good things come to those who wait, right?


----------



## Venn

Blueskyy said:


> My last 2 packs out of 4 I found arrived today. Wish me luck!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021
> 
> 
> And you got Niko!!!!!!


Yes, I was very excited about Niko as well


----------



## Pig-Pen

xara said:


> in a shocking twist of events, the remainder of my best buy packs _and_ my amazon packs all arrived today!! here’s everyone i got;
> 
> View attachment 412287
> 
> i didn’t get everyone i wanted unfortunately, but i’m still very pleased with everyone that i _did_ get (especially celeste, ione, sasha and marlo)!! i got duplicates of marlo, tiansheng, quinn, zoe, reneigh, chabwick, petri and frett, so looks like i’ll have to start trading soon.


Nice haul! I have an extra Faith and would trade for Tiansheng if you decide to part with it, LMK


----------



## nammie

Spoke too soon got my packs from the source and it's almost all dupes omg, can't believe I even got NPC dupes wtf

And still no Sasha or ione or Marlo    still have 2 more packs coming.. please!!


----------



## Blueskyy

The top row were my new cards and the bottom shows the duplicates from my two packs. I couldn’t have had worse luck with the special cards. Two Mabel cards and I had already had Mabel. I’m off to the post office to trade dupes!


----------



## Aniko

nammie said:


> Spoke too soon got my packs from the source and it's almost all dupes omg, can't believe I even got NPC dupes wtf
> 
> And still no Sasha or ione or Marlo    still have 2 more packs coming.. please!!
> 
> View attachment 412326



It's what I fear. I have one pack left from Bestbuy and still missing 6 villagers (3 I really want), what if it's all dupes? That pack was also pricey with the shipping.


----------



## nammie

Aniko said:


> It's what I fear. I have one pack left from Bestbuy and still missing 6 villagers (3 I really want), what if it's all dupes? That pack was also pricey with the shipping.


Bestbuy was my best one so far, I got no dupes from 3 packs so fingers crossed for you too!! I can't believe 5 packs from the same retailer (the source) had so many dupes, I legit got no new cards I wanted, feel like I wasted my money ordering from them lol

My last 2 are from gamestop so rly hoping I get new ones


----------



## Eirrinn

well looks like ill have to order nfc tags online again as my target never stocks any form of amiibos lmao


----------



## Aniko

nammie said:


> Bestbuy was my best one so far, I got no dupes from 3 packs so fingers crossed for you too!! I can't believe 5 packs from the same retailer (the source) had so many dupes, I legit got no new cards I wanted, feel like I wasted my money ordering from them lol
> 
> My last 2 are from gamestop so rly hoping I get new ones



I bought 4 packs in stores, 2 from Toys R US and 2 from Gamestop and got 2 dupes, not bad, I hope I will still have luck with the last one. If not I will be so sad....


----------



## CelestialRaine

nammie said:


> Spoke too soon got my packs from the source and it's almost all dupes omg, can't believe I even got NPC dupes wtf
> 
> And still no Sasha or ione or Marlo    still have 2 more packs coming.. please!!
> 
> View attachment 412326


Hey, I'm not entirely sure how trading works here, but if you don't happen to get Sasha within your next two packs, would you be willing to trade a Raymond for one of mine? (I managed to get my last two packs this evening and both of them had Sasha...already got him from my very first pack lol.)


----------



## nammie

CelestialRaine said:


> Hey, I'm not entirely sure how trading works here, but if you don't happen to get Sasha within your next two packs, would you be willing to trade a Raymond for one of mine? (I managed to get my last two packs this evening and both of them had Sasha...already got him from my very first pack lol.)


I definitely would but I'm also in Canada so gotta look up shipping rates first because mailing anything here is really expensive hahaha


----------



## CelestialRaine

nammie said:


> I definitely would but I'm also in Canada so gotta look up shipping rates first because mailing anything here is really expensive hahaha


Oh that's okay, I live in the U.S so I don't know how much that'll affect it. Just a suggestion if it would be possible!


----------



## xara

Pig-Pen said:


> Nice haul! I have an extra Faith and would trade for Tiansheng if you decide to part with it, LMK



thank you! i’ve got a few more packs coming from amazon, but if you still need tiansheng when they arrive and i don’t get faith, i’d be happy to trade with you! i’ll keep you posted.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Keep checking your local Targets, seems like they're restocking still


----------



## Matt0106

Received and opened my three packs from Best Buy yesterday! Got Reneigh which I am crazy happy about, Audie (x2), Sherb, Dom, Cephalobot, Shino, and Raymond (x2) to name a few. Didn't get Sasha or Ione which sort of bummed me out, so I'm holding out that I'll be able to get a hold of them somehow.


----------



## CanuckChick

Cheremtasy said:


> Thankfully one of my friends DMed me about this already, but I still wanted to say thank you for announcing whenever you discover restocks for Canada! Without this thread I wouldn’t have been as nearly as successful with my purchases. OTL


You're very welcome @Cheremtasy !

I was grateful for the alerts I got from the twitter accts I followed when I was desperate for the Sanrio cards so I'm trying to share that to help fellow players.

A personal update:
I opened my 3rd pack and I'm ecstatic I got Ione, the one I really wanted!!! And really happy with the rest, though I ended up with 3 dupes including Shino, but I'll send them to an ac friend who couldn't get any cards and had generously offered to hunt Ione on the mystery islands & take whichever villager showing up in his campsite to kick her out for me lol.  He really wanted Shino, so I'm happy he'll get her.

AND it turned out that I wasn't as mature as I thought.  I caved and bought 2 more packs from amazon.ca.
In the words of Oscar Wilde,"Everything in moderation.  Including moderation." LOL.

---------------------------------------------
A tip for those who just want the new villagers and not into collecting the cards, check out this AMAZINGLY KIND person over on gamefaqs (who goes by the name MrandMrsFluffy) who can help you with any villager without crazy Nookazon prices:
https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/2000495-animal-crossing-new-horizons-trading/79746052

She does this service for free to help out fellow AC players!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Out of the 5 packs me and my friend are splitting we’ve had 7 dupes. We have one last pack coming in a few days and I’m hoping to see Sasha show up. He’s the main one I was pulling for (besides the more rare shot at CJs card.) 

At the very least I hope for more dupes and no triplicate cards.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I have an OB appointment later and I keep hoping somehow the Target nearby will stock cards by then. Lol Probably not.


----------



## CanuckChick

Target in US in person!!

@PPUAlchemist


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458444969082040323

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458448730072494085


----------



## PPUAlchemist

CanuckChick said:


> Target in US in person!!
> 
> @PPUAlchemist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458444969082040323
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458448730072494085


Ooh, I’ll have to check then. Here’s hoping.


----------



## kayleee

My Best Buy order is STILL delayed in transit in a city 20 min away from me… it’s been that way going on 4 days. Does that mean it’s lost?  This is so frustrating! Especially because Best Buy charged a lot for shipping.


----------



## CanuckChick

kayleee said:


> My Best Buy order is STILL delayed in transit in a city 20 min away from me… it’s been that way going on 4 days. Does that mean it’s lost?  This is so frustrating! Especially because Best Buy charged a lot for shipping.


@kayleee 
That was the case for me with BB Canada. It was supposed to arrive on release date then I saw it was stuck 'in progress' for 3-4 days.

I received an email late Mon night saying there was major delay & a third party may be delivering it. I got it finally onTuesday.

I think as long as it's already halfway through it's better than all those Walmart's cancellations.


----------



## Deligrace

Here in the Netherlands its sold out everywhere. (at least for the RSP). 
You can only get them now for scandalous prices of €15 per pack of 3............

Hope they restock soon again.. I regret i was notified to late for the pre-orders


----------



## TheDuke55

Someone on Ebay has like 100 packs available. How the hell do you even get that many?


----------



## CanuckChick

For Canada  :
Looks like it's still available on amazon.ca!

You may have to scroll down a bit for the one listed for $6.99 (sold by amazon.ca), limit of 2 per person!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Someone on Ebay has like 100 packs available. How the hell do you even get that many?


Prob professional scalpers? Or perhaps they ordered from Australia which iirc had a limit of 5 boxes @ 25 packs per box for their pre-orders.


----------



## Akeath

Three of the Targets in my area just got more packs just now and I was able to snag some. Hurry and check the Targets around you if you can.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Yeah, I just say that online the Target near me just updated to "limited stock".


----------



## amylase

Woohoo. Got lucky. Local Gamestop called and they got some cards in! Was able to get 2 packs!


----------



## Sara?

For any European player who got Mable, Celest and Isabelle with pink shirt duplicates please dont hesitate to look at the link in my signature i would love to trade to get those 3 cards and finish my series 5 amiibo cards


----------



## Fey

It’s lame that the cards keep coming into stores on weekday mornings—how are people working (regular schedules) or going to school supposed to get them?


----------



## Pig-Pen

T


Fey said:


> It’s lame that the cards keep coming into stores on weekday mornings—how are people working (regular schedules) or going to school supposed to get them?


that's my exact problem. it's driving me nuts that the target 5 min away from me may have some but I'm stuck grinding out school work, and apparently posting on forums, lol


----------



## Corry

My packs from Gamestop arrived and I finally got Faith from one of them so now I'm satisfied! Craziest thing though is that I got Mabel Sable, and Label in that order from the final 3 packs that I opened...


----------



## PPUAlchemist

No dice. Target near me said they had them this morning and limited to 1 per customer and they were long gone by the time we got there.


----------



## Edge

I got really lucky and one of the Targets kinda near me had pick up orders so I could reserve mine ahead of time. I was able to get Shino, Petri, and Sasha who I really wanted. I am still looking for a Reneigh but I have some duplicates so I think I will trade for her.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

My first 2 packs from Target arrived. Got Marlo, Tiasheng, Quinn, Chabwick, and Isabelle as new cards.


----------



## Blueskyy

A few Targets by me have limited stock, but from my experience limited stock always means my Target stores more often than not just have the Sanrio cards and nothing else. I’m at the point where I’m able to trade duplicates now at least, though.


----------



## Aniko

Gamestop Canada still has stores that have them. Not a lot though.


----------



## ChaosKitten

I'm weak and ordered two more packs from Amazon.ca!

Says they'll be in stock on the 18th and delivered by the 22nd.


----------



## Pig-Pen

The Target by me STILL says they have limited stock, so my fiancee is stopping by right now on her way home from work.....If they still have any I'd be surprised but


----------



## Blueskyy

Has anyone done Target pickup for cards? I was able to get 2 packs for pickup online but wondered if they’d sell them to someone unknowingly like they did the Sanrio cards. I wouldn’t be able to pick them up until 4:30 after work.


----------



## Hanami

Blueskyy said:


> Has anyone done Target pickup for cards? I was able to get 2 packs for pickup online but wondered if they’d sell them to someone unknowingly like they did the Sanrio cards. I wouldn’t be able to pick them up until 4:30 after work.


i ordered the cards for target store pickup on tuesday morning and picked them up yesterday (wednesday evening). as long as the order is out of the 'processing' stage and it says 'ready for pickup', then the cards have been taken off the floor and have been reserved for you. they keep them in back room near the store pickup area in the store.


----------



## Blueskyy

Hanami said:


> i ordered the cards for target store pickup on tuesday morning and picked them up yesterday (wednesday evening). as long as the order is out of the 'processing' stage and it says 'ready for pickup', then the cards have been taken off the floor and have been reserved for you. they keep them in back room near the store pickup area in the store.


Thanks! My Sanrio pickup order was cancelled back in March so wahopong this scenario would be a bit different. I guess we will see since I got it in quickly and then it went back to limited stock.


----------



## christian6809

Hanami said:


> i ordered the cards for target store pickup on tuesday morning and picked them up yesterday (wednesday evening). as long as the order is out of the 'processing' stage and it says 'ready for pickup', then the cards have been taken off the floor and have been reserved for you. they keep them in back room near the store pickup area in the store.


I second this. I worried about the same thing.

 I called my local target on this exact thing. I bought them early for in stock pickup Tuesday morning before they opened and then called them as soon as they opened. They said the orders than come in BEFORE they open are pulled from the shelves and reserved for you. I had them in a small bag tied up with a tag with my name on them.


----------



## Blueskyy

christian6809 said:


> I second this. I worried about the same thing.
> 
> I called my local target on this exact thing. I bought them early for in stock pickup Tuesday morning before they opened and then called them as soon as they opened. They said the orders than come in BEFORE they open are pulled from the shelves and reserved for you. I had them in a small bag tied up with a tag with my name on them.


That makes me feel better. I worried basically because I ordered a little after 6 am and this Target opens at 7 am. I guess there’s really no point in worrying.


----------



## SirQuack

I'm looking forward to getting these new amiibo cards! I don't have any previous ones but I'll definitely be getting these as the start of my new collection! May take some time for there to actually be some stock for them, but it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Blueskyy

Eh the cards I was able to get for order pickup were cancelled. I expected it so no big deal!


----------



## christian6809

Blueskyy said:


> Eh the cards I was able to get for order pickup were cancelled. I expected it so no big deal!


Can I ask why they were cancelled? Was it from Target?


----------



## Blueskyy

christian6809 said:


> Can I ask why they were cancelled? Was it from Target?


Yes it was from target. The only reason that was stated was that they’re now out of stock. So maybe a few people bought them at once for pickup? No clue. It happened with the Sanrio cards as well. So, it isn’t a guarantee until it says you can pick it up.


----------



## ryuk

update about my gamestop order: i had to contact fedex after days of the same “awaiting carrier pickup” status (after they were supposed to be delivered) and was told that gamestop never gave them to the carrier, so my cards were still in gamestop’s possesion i.e never shipped out.

so i talk w gamestop customer service and they basically say that the cards are out of stock, and that just because i was able to preorder them doesn’t mean they actually physically had the cards to send to me. 

????
needless to say i am bummed, had to get a refund.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

My local target had limited stock, but I wasn't able to run in before work. Was sold out by 8:45.

My 2nd online order was supposed to be delivered today but now it's showing tomorrow. I don't mind waiting the day, but Fridays my work schedule is less convenient for AC


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I gave up on cards. I can't get jack crap ever and it upsets me more that I see youtubers with like 50 packs and people sell the cards for 30-100+ a piece


----------



## Holla

Glad I never hopped on the amiibo card trend (I do have the figures). Though it's been tempting.

My heart goes out to those who are desperately trying to get these cards for their collection though amidst all the darn skalpers. 

I've been having a similar problem with Pokemon cards as of late as well. :/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Not even trying to gloat, but as my birthday was coming up and ive tried my best to see if the US has any stock and welp my luck is never good with sellouts; my BF lives in Australia and welp LOL he so far has managed to get me a whopping 30 each of 1-3/20 of 4 and 20 of 5 ;v; bless this man and his plans to try and complete my set Orz <3 I wish luck to all who still need to get ahold of them as someone had said for some reason EU/AU seem to just have more stock so lucky me haha? I am incredibly excited for my first amiibo ever :' )


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not even trying to gloat, but as my birthday was coming up and ive tried my best to see if the US has any stock and welp my luck is never good with sellouts; my BF lives in Australia and welp LOL he so far has managed to get me a whopping 30 each of 1-3/20 of 4 and 20 of 5 ;v; bless this man and his plans to try and complete my set Orz <3 I wish luck to all who still need to get ahold of them as someone had said for some reason EU/AU seem to just have more stock so lucky me haha? I am incredibly excited for my first amiibo ever :' )



Congrats on the haul! I hope you can complete your set ^^

Also, I'm pretty sure EU/AU have more in stock because each pack only contains 3 cards, VS NA packs which have 6 cards. In fact, I think NA packs are the _only_ ones that have 6 cards per pack, at least I know that was the case for series 1-4 cards. If anyone knows if I'm incorrect though, please feel free to let me know. :0


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cheremtasy said:


> Congrats on the haul! I hope you can complete your set ^^
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure EU/AU have more in stock because each pack only contains 3 cards, VS NA packs which have 6 cards. In fact, I think NA packs are the _only_ ones that have 6 cards per pack, at least I know that was the case for series 1-4 cards. If anyone knows if I'm incorrect though, please feel free to let me know. :0



Oh yep i'm aware they have 3 per pack so the sheer vast amount he's hauled should be more than enough chance haha :' ) <3 but tbh this is still a great way to get multiple packs as per USAs constant sellout lol. He also got me a legit sanrio set so im super excited! and ty : )


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not even trying to gloat, but as my birthday was coming up and ive tried my best to see if the US has any stock and welp my luck is never good with sellouts; my BF lives in Australia and welp LOL he so far has managed to get me a whopping 30 each of 1-3/20 of 4 and 20 of 5 ;v; bless this man and his plans to try and complete my set Orz <3 I wish luck to all who still need to get ahold of them as someone had said for some reason EU/AU seem to just have more stock so lucky me haha? I am incredibly excited for my first amiibo ever :' )


Literally how? Plz send likes im so willing to sell out. The us literally sucks ass


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cosmic-chan said:


> Literally how? Plz send likes im so willing to sell out. The us literally sucks ass



Somehow every store there aka EB Games etc. just had lots of extra stock and because he's such a regular she gave him 5 extra packs first round haha. He's just seemingly deadset to currently get me 50 per 1-4 and more of 5 aaaa I told him he didn't have to spend more and to send them as is but yep nope he's gonna try lol. it certainly would be nice atm to be in EU/AU for the large quantity I do agree :' )


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Somehow every store there aka EB Games etc. just had lots of extra stock and because he's such a regular she gave him 5 extra packs first round haha. He's just seemingly deadset to currently get me 50 per 1-4 and more of 5 aaaa I told him he didn't have to spend more and to send them as is but yep nope he's gonna try lol. it certainly would be nice atm to be in EU/AU for the large quantity I do agree :' )


I was almost tempted to order from Australia but, I dont think it would work. I'm so jealous. I don't get why the US can't get stock. I've been checking since the day of the drop and my state never gets anything. Pre orders were joke since they were virtually non existent for me.


----------



## Torts McGorts

kayleee said:


> My Best Buy order is STILL delayed in transit in a city 20 min away from me… it’s been that way going on 4 days. Does that mean it’s lost?  This is so frustrating! Especially because Best Buy charged a lot for shipping.



Same. Was coming via UPS, was in transit, but no movement since 11/5. Yet the pack I managed to snag from Amazon on Tues is out for delivery today, a day earlier than initially reported (assuming it doesn’t get misdelivered, bc goodness knows that’s happened, too ).

Giving the Best Buy order until Monday, and then I will be contacting them is there’s no further movement. I hope things work out for anyone else that’s currently dealing with this.


----------



## Matt0106

Got my Amazon Packs. Couldn't be more disappointed.

Out of 12 cards, 8 were duplicates. Still no Sasha or Ione :/


----------



## Tiffany

I am in the US and couldn't catch a preorder no matter how hard I tried. I checked bestbuy,walmart,amazon.gamestop and target all the time. The preorder button came up on bestbuy twice but it still said none available. I tried to order from bestbuy canada but the site wouldn't let me. I had planned to go to walmart before work that day but I decided it wasn't worth getting up even earlier and going out of my way when there was a good chance they wouldn't have any(there was another walmart who later told me they never got any so I think I made the right call). The thing that really pushed me to that was seeing people selling all 48 fan made mini cards on amazon for $30. it made all the trying ive been doing to get real cards seem like a waste. I would like to know how all the youtubers manage to get their hands on this stuff though.


----------



## kayleee

Torts McGorts said:


> Same. Was coming via UPS, was in transit, but no movement since 11/5. Yet the pack I managed to snag from Amazon on Tues is out for delivery today, a day earlier than initially reported (assuming it doesn’t get misdelivered, bc goodness knows that’s happened, too ).
> 
> Giving the Best Buy order until Monday, and then I will be contacting them is there’s no further movement. I hope things work out for anyone else that’s currently dealing with this.


Mine is coming from Best Buy via OnTrac which is evidently a notoriously bad shipping service. At this point it's been delayed for five consecutive days; I'm going to contact Best Buy early next week as well if it doesn't arrive soon, as I'll just assume it's lost at that point (though I'd much rather have the cards than a refund).   I wonder why orders from Best Buy seem to be causing the most trouble for people.

I hope it ends up working out for both of us!!


----------



## Moonfish

Matt0106 said:


> Got my Amazon Packs. Couldn't be more disappointed.
> 
> Out of 12 cards, 8 were duplicates. Still no Sasha or Ione :/



If you have an extra Tiansheng I will trade you Sasha or Ione for him, or both Sasha and Ione for a special character. DM if you wanna work something out!


----------



## CanuckChick

Target to restock!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458876219076882433


----------



## Insulaire

CanuckChick said:


> Target to restock!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458876219076882433


I think they're saying this is their wish, not a confirmation that they're coming


----------



## Eldin

Just recently bought my first ever Amiibo cards, a pack from each series. I didn't get any villagers I particularly wanted for my island but they are super cute and I did have fun opening them! 

I feel I picked a bad time to check it out as of course now I want a few more haha. Fingers crossed we all get more stock soon, wishing you all luck~


----------



## azurill

Waiting on a pack From Amazon it says it should be here Monday but has not shipped yet. Will be checking Target later.


----------



## ACJedi

kayleee said:


> Mine is coming from Best Buy via OnTrac which is evidently a notoriously bad shipping service. At this point it's been delayed for five consecutive days; I'm going to contact Best Buy early next week as well if it doesn't arrive soon, as I'll just assume it's lost at that point (though I'd much rather have the cards than a refund).   I wonder why orders from Best Buy seem to be causing the most trouble for people.
> 
> I hope it ends up working out for both of us!!



Best Buy in the US was solid for me. No issues with their preorder for an order of three packs for both me and my wife’s account and arrived on the 6th so not shabby at all. Walmart on the other hand - add to cart never worked for me on any drop and order from site all the time. I’ve heard they cancelled a lot of their orders too. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## CanuckChick

Insulaire said:


> I think they're saying this is their wish, not a confirmation that they're coming


Lol sorry abt that, that's what happened when you're in a rush & don't pay proper attention!

Thx @Insulaire !


----------



## Aniko

Mine from Bestbuy is still in transit but arrived in my town yesterday at 2am, since then, it's in transit, in treatment, in transit, in treatment....??? One of the warehouses is at 1km from my house, it's frustrating. I just hope Shino is in that pack...


🕯🕯🕯🕯
🕯Shino🕯
🕯🕯🕯🕯​


----------



## Matt0106

Moonfish said:


> If you have an extra Tiansheng I will trade you Sasha or Ione for him, or both Sasha and Ione for a special character. DM if you wanna work something out!


Thank you! But I should be good; one of my friends ended up getting both and is willing to trade them


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'll never understand why Nintendo hypes up fans to buy these cards but upon release day, it's nearly impossible to even acquire the cards in the US especially in nobody states like Oklahoma (my location). I only got the Sanrio cards thanks to a blessing of a member of this forum who sent them to me (only for them to now be sold for cheap on Amazon ). Still, I don't get this. There's plenty of stock in other countries yet, in the US it's basically limited supply can't buy as many as you want and never restocked until a year later with only 5 packs. Pre orders are a joke as well. There's no way in hell they can't make more cards. I need Nintendo to either not hype things that they can't be bought unless they're sold at a ridiculous price or make more supply. Don't eve get me started on the ridiculous videos of youtubers opening 50 packs just because they can. :/


----------



## TaylaJade

My cards finally came today! I ordered a maximum of five packets at EB Games in Australia and I think they’ve sold out now.
Each packet has three cards - two villagers and one NPC (my NPC cards were all holographic. Is this normal?)

I had no double ups (!) and I’m super happy I got Celeste, Sherb, Audie and Ione! Would have also loved Shino, Isabelle and Sasha, but still a good haul from only 15 cards.


----------



## TaylaJade

I also did some tiktoks of me opening them up lol. I made the video for my bestie but thought I’d share it since people like that kinda of thing! 

Pt 1 - https://vm.tiktok.com/ZSersCjpj/
Pt 2 - https://vm.tiktok.com/ZSersM9oT/


----------



## canary:)

I am not sure if this shop is doing international shipment because I can not find the information on their website but cards are available in Belgium shop*:* 
AMIIBO 3 CARDS PACK ANIMAL CROSSING SERIES 5  3.95€ 









						Amiibo 3 Cards Pack Animal Crossing Series 5
					

...




					www.smartoys.be


----------



## patchworkbunny

Ironically I got Sasha because I am not fussed about him.  I got 2 packs of 3 and none I am particularly excited about. I wish we got the 6 card packs here.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Haha, things you can't make up: ups must have put my order on the wrong truck because it's showing up in Ohio, yesterday it was in Massachusetts. I'm not sure what Target they were originating from, but MA is a tad bit closer to me than OH. Oi.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Check your GameStops US peeps! I just scored 3 packs at mine. Their limit was 5, but I wanted to leave some for anyone like me who has been struggling to get any.


----------



## Aniko

Still waiting for that Bestbuy pack shipped on Nov. 6... According to Canada post the package arrived in my city Tuesday night, stayed there until yesterday and got scanned in Ontario today? ...Not sure what to think about this... 
I suddenly remember why I'm not using the post from November to January.


----------



## azurill

My pack from Amazon finally says shipped and arrived at a town north of me. Says it should be here sometime tomorrow.

@Aniko hope you get your pack soon .


----------



## Paperboy012305

PPUAlchemist said:


> Check your GameStops US peeps! I just scored 3 packs at mine. Their limit was 5, but I wanted to leave some for anyone like me who has been struggling to get any.


I went to two Gamestops and they didn't have any on shelves. Was I supposed to ask the employees for some because I didn't do that.


----------



## Aniko

Paperboy012305 said:


> I went to two Gamestops and they didn't have any on shelves. Was I supposed to ask the employees for some because I didn't do that.



Same. When I went to Gamestop (Canada), they were not on shelves with other cards, so I asked the staff . They were keeping them in a drawer behind the counter.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aniko said:


> Same. When I went to Gamestop (Canada), they were not on shelves with other cards, so I asked the staff . They were keeping them in a drawer behind the counter.


Ooh sneaky, I should have done that.


----------



## Aniko

azurill said:


> My pack from Amazon finally says shipped and arrived at a town north of me. Says it should be here sometime tomorrow.
> 
> @Aniko hope you get your pack soon .



If I'm lucky, I will get it Monday. I just hope they didn't send it back.


----------



## amylase

Went to local target this morning. Found out they were suppose to get shipment 4 days ago for cards.. they never received them. This also happened to GameStop. Manager told me all of the gamestops on the peninsula didn’t receive their shipment.. what’s going on Nintendo?!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

PPUAlchemist said:


> Check your GameStops US peeps! I just scored 3 packs at mine. Their limit was 5, but I wanted to leave some for anyone like me who has been struggling to get any.


I've checked game stop since the day of release and I've seen nothing.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Bummer to those who didn’t find them.  My GameStop had 2 hanging on display behind the counter and the cashier was kind enough to tell us more were in back with a limit of 5 per person.


----------



## CanuckChick

Had some great news from amazon.ca, my order that was supposed to be ready around Nov.21-22 has been shipped already & supposed to arrive tomorrow!



ChaosKitten said:


> I'm weak and ordered two more packs from Amazon.ca!
> 
> Says they'll be in stock on the 18th and delivered by the 22nd.


Did you also get the same message @ChaosKitten ?


----------



## Moritz

I still think making your own cards is best
Dm me for how to make 100 cards for £30


----------



## Cheremtasy

I was finally able to open the packs I got all together! I had managed to get 13 packs in total, and luckily I managed to pull all the villagers! ^^  Unfortunately only pulled 9/24 of the NPCs though. I was hoping for at least 10, and was hoping one of them would be Niko, but oh well kdskfdk. I have 4 more packs ordered, though the address I use is my parents place and I'm only back here for the weekend, so it'll be like 2 weeks before I get to open them. OTL

On the other hand I have so many duplicates that I really wish I didn't have to deal with rip. My amiibo card dupes just keep growing and growing it seems.


----------



## Blueskyy

Cheremtasy said:


> I was finally able to open the packs I got all together! I had managed to get 13 packs in total, and luckily I managed to pull all the villagers! ^^  Unfortunately only pulled 9/24 of the NPCs though. I was hoping for at least 10, and was hoping one of them would be Niko, but oh well kdskfdk. I have 4 more packs ordered, though the address I use is my parents place and I'm only back here for the weekend, so it'll be like 2 weeks before I get to open them. OTL
> 
> On the other hand I have so many duplicates that I really wish I didn't have to deal with rip. My amiibo card dupes just keep growing and growing it seems.


You could do amiibo trading with other forum users via the post office thread. You could probably complete the set that way much easier than buying packs at this point.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Blueskyy said:


> You could do amiibo trading with other forum users via the post office thread. You could probably complete the set that way much easier than buying packs at this point.



I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL

I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Cheremtasy said:


> I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL
> 
> I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.


You could sell the dupes in trading groups then have more money to buy new packs! And speaking of, do you have any SP dupes you’d be willing to sell  I am desperately searching for Flick and Wardell (and Niko but I know you said you did not get him).


----------



## Blueskyy

Cheremtasy said:


> I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL
> 
> I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.


I definitely get that. However, I’ve done dozens of trades here and never had any issues with bends, tears, etc. The one time I ever tried it off of TBT and on another platform my card arrived bent, so I only trade on TBT. I collect so I’m also picky about that. People here care about their ratings and pack their cards well from my experience. If you ever give trading a go again, I’d recommend using this platform with users that have many positive feedback ratings


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Plz I'll buy people's dupes plz


----------



## moonlights

Opened two packs, got Sasha and Chabwick in one and Raymond and Judy in another! Really happy with those cards but I really wanted Shino and Ione, so now we wait until the Nintendo UK store have a restock, which I'm hoping will be soon.


----------



## Blueskyy

Just caught another Target pickup opportunity online. I put in 2 separate orders of 1 pack so we will see if either one go beyond processing and don’t get cancelled this time I suppose!


----------



## ChaosKitten

CanuckChick said:


> Had some great news from amazon.ca, my order that was supposed to be ready around Nov.21-22 has been shipped already & supposed to arrive tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Did you also get the same message @ChaosKitten ?


I did not! D: Fingers crossed they ship on Monday.

Edit: Got the email about 5 minutes ago saying the order shipped and will be in by the 17th. Woohoo!


----------



## Blueskyy

The Target 30 miles from me has them in stock, with another allowing pickup as well. I ordered a total of 8 packs between 3 stores, so fingers crossed at least 1-2 get past processing!


----------



## Sara?

Cheremtasy said:


> I was finally able to open the packs I got all together! I had managed to get 13 packs in total, and luckily I managed to pull all the villagers! ^^  Unfortunately only pulled 9/24 of the NPCs though. I was hoping for at least 10, and was hoping one of them would be Niko, but oh well kdskfdk. I have 4 more packs ordered, though the address I use is my parents place and I'm only back here for the weekend, so it'll be like 2 weeks before I get to open them. OTL
> 
> On the other hand I have so many duplicates that I really wish I didn't have to deal with rip. My amiibo card dupes just keep growing and growing it seems.



if you are from EU and you have Celest as duplicate i would love to trade with you if thats something you do.


----------



## Moonfish

Cheremtasy said:


> I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL
> 
> I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.



I have only traded here on TBT and I’ve never had a bad trade - knock on wood since my previous trades were years ago and I’m just now trading again. In my experience, TBT users are definitely very respectful of others and only send cards in the condition they want to receive. I would give it a chance.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still nothing in my entire state. It's like they don't exist. I don't get what's do hard about getting these. They haven't been in stock ever.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021

It's even worse when I see they're in stock but the website is for Australia. Like tf I can't buy those cards.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Half of my target order arrived yesterday. Finished off the normal villagers in this series


----------



## Magus

Since I can't find any pack in stores or online, I did a little search and some bargaining on Vinted ! 
Finally got Shino and Sasha (for 10€ each though...  But hey, most of the time Shino's above 30€ ).
I also found Cephalobot for 4€ but didn't receive the card yet. To be continued.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Magus said:


> Since I can't find any pack in stores or online, I did a little search and some bargaining on Vinted !
> Finally got Shino and Sasha (for 10€ each though...  But hey, most of the time Shino's above 30€ ).
> I also found Cephalobot for 4€ but didn't receive the card yet. To be continued.


Nothing shows up for the United States sadly.


----------



## Magus

Cosmic-chan said:


> Nothing shows up for the United States sadly.


Yeah I was thinking of the European gamers here  (I live in France and the amiibo packs are never to be seen in so many stores, they don't have any stock anymore or even didn't receive any since the 5th for some other stores... )


----------



## ryuk

PPUAlchemist said:


> Check your GameStops US peeps! I just scored 3 packs at mine. Their limit was 5, but I wanted to leave some for anyone like me who has been struggling to get any.


wow, that’s odd because gamestop told me they couldn’t fulfill my preorder as they were out of stock.


----------



## CanuckChick

ChaosKitten said:


> I did not! D: Fingers crossed they ship on Monday.
> 
> Edit: Got the email about 5 minutes ago saying the order shipped and will be in by the 17th. Woohoo!


Welp, they cancelled mine dang it.  I checked on the order status and it said undeliverable, BUT it was in the Brampton warehouse yesterday and picked up by the courier today but then undeliverable??????  Lol.

I'll keep my fingers crossed your order is fine @ChaosKitten !


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Basically in conclusion Americans will have to buy overpriced cards. Wonderful stuff Nintendo


----------



## Tiffany

I gave up on finding any the us before the expansion was released. It's ridiculous and impossible. I'm just going to buy fan made ones when I'm ready. I mean you can buy the full set for $30 so why bother trying to find real ones? For those that do want real ones I saw someone selling the whole 48 card set for $50 on amazon.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well, I ordered a total of 8 packs between 3 different Targets for pick up early this morning before stock ran out. Only the 2 packs I ordered at one of the stores didn’t cancel. So, Target pickup is a gamble when they have stock. I was able to get the 2 packs just now but it was a bit out of the way and probably not worth it to do again. I’ll be trading the dupes I get and still happy to find two packs today. However, Nintendo really does make this hard on loyal collectors.


----------



## Crash

I've been checking multiple websites multiple times a day and still can't ever find any in stock. it's so annoying, idk why nintendo has to do this crap every time. 

i've bought a few really cute custom amiibos off etsy and honestly im about to just buy them all there from now on. i've been a nintendo fan for a very long time but this **** is getting so irritating and i don't wanna support whatever this practice is.


----------



## Fey

Cheremtasy said:


> I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL
> 
> I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.



Tbh I’m super curious what your requirements for mint condition are now. Obviously the cards I received (through trading here) had to be taken out of the original plastic pack, but that aside, they were all brand new (no scuffs, creases, stains etc.) You can also exchange pictures of the cards and agree on a method for shipping precautions.

Not pushing you to change your mind of course, but this forum has worked great for my trades. All Series 5 cards I’ve gotten have looked indistinguishable from the ones I had opened myself.


----------



## azurill

My Amazon pack came today , out of 6 cards only 1 was a duplicate. Now I have three Megan cards.

I got: 
Megan 
Sherb 
Reneigh 
Rio 
Audie 
K.K. Slider 

looks like I will be villager hopping for Ione or trying to get her from someone here once a plot opens.


----------



## drizxk

I just opened my pack that came from Amazon too, I got:
Frett 
Tiansheng
Chabwick 
Sasha
Shino
Daisy Mae

I checked in store at Target today but an employee told me they haven’t received any restocks yet. I’m pretty happy that I got Shino, though!


----------



## CanuckChick

Interesting development:
I contacted amazon.ca and explained what happened cuz it just seems fishy that my order has become 'undeliverable' this morning (amazon is the carrier) when they had the items physically at the warehouse yesterday and never had an issue with my address for any of my previous orders, esp. my first order of the amiibos last week.

The person I talked to looked into it, apologized and said they will send them in 2 days and I got a $5 credit.  

I won't say woohoo yet cuz I prematurely woohoo'ed last time lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Crash said:


> I've been checking multiple websites multiple times a day and still can't ever find any in stock. it's so annoying, idk why nintendo has to do this crap every time.
> 
> i've bought a few really cute custom amiibos off etsy and honestly im about to just buy them all there from now on. i've been a nintendo fan for a very long time but this **** is getting so irritating and i don't wanna support whatever this practice is.


I've been checking since the day of pre orders and it's now the 13th of November and I still don't have a single damn card to my name. I just want these damn villagers. My state hadn't gotten anything. Like fr **** this


----------



## Cheremtasy

Blueskyy said:


> I definitely get that. However, I’ve done dozens of trades here and never had any issues with bends, tears, etc. The one time I ever tried it off of TBT and on another platform my card arrived bent, so I only trade on TBT. I collect so I’m also picky about that. People here care about their ratings and pack their cards well from my experience. If you ever give trading a go again, I’d recommend using this platform with users that have many positive feedback ratings





Moonfish said:


> I have only traded here on TBT and I’ve never had a bad trade - knock on wood since my previous trades were years ago and I’m just now trading again. In my experience, TBT users are definitely very respectful of others and only send cards in the condition they want to receive. I would give it a chance.



Thank you both for the encouragement! If I do consider trading again I'll definitely look into trading here. :>



Sara? said:


> if you are from EU and you have Celest as duplicate i would love to trade with you if thats something you do.



Unfortunately I don't, trading is also something I rarely do ^^' (I'm also from Canada and I only look for NA cards). I hope you can find a Celeste card soon!



Fey said:


> Tbh I’m super curious what your requirements for mint condition are now. Obviously the cards I received (through trading here) had to be taken out of the original plastic pack, but that aside, they were all brand new (no scuffs, creases, stains etc.) You can also exchange pictures of the cards and agree on a method for shipping precautions.
> 
> Not pushing you to change your mind of course, but this forum has worked great for my trades. All Series 5 cards I’ve gotten have looked indistinguishable from the ones I had opened myself.



I mean, my requirements for mint condition are just what the term "mint condition" is defined as in the case where they are in the same condition they are in when they were opened from the pack. I never had issues with creases, tears, and stains, but I definitely had a lot of issues with scuffs and scratches. Usually not severe enough to be clearly visible when initially looking at the card, but were visible when examining the cards more closely in natural/good lighting. 

I did ask for pictures every time, and I did have a few successful trades/transactions as well! I think I was at fault for some earlier transactions when they didn't give me the best photos/videos of the cards, and at the time I thought those were good enough until I received the cards in person. As for most of my other experiences, I feel that a lot of the cards came poorly packaged. Some didn't even have sleeves, and I also had this one instance where someone jammed 3 cards into a single top loader (sleeveless).  <- I also feel like I was somewhat at fault for not doing enough research.  I forgot exactly what happened, but I either didn't ask how they were packaging the cards ahead of time, or wasn't aware that 3 cards was way too much for one top loader.

Throughout my spree I remember checking TBT multiple times and considering trying out some trades, but all the bad experiences I had from other sites just made me feel discouraged. It's difficult for me to trade/buy since I jump back and forth between my parents place and the place I rent out when I need to attend my classes (I usually leave my collection, binders and sleeves at my parents place), but like I said above, if I ever decide to get back into trading I'll look into the forums first. :0


----------



## Crash

Cosmic-chan said:


> I've been checking since the day of pre orders and it's now the 13th of November and I still don't have a single damn card to my name. I just want these damn villagers. My state hadn't gotten anything. Like fr **** this


yes honestly!! that's exactly why i grabbed the amiibo coins instead, it ended up costing me way less anyway and i didn't wanna wait any longer for ione and shino lol


----------



## Pig-Pen

Crash said:


> yes honestly!! that's exactly why i grabbed the amiibo coins instead, it ended up costing me way less anyway and i didn't wanna wait any longer for ione and shino lol


What are amiibo coins?


----------



## Crash

Pig-Pen said:


> What are amiibo coins?


basically they're the exact same thing as amiibo cards but made by third parties using extracted character files. a lot of people make/sell them as an alternative to the cards because of the issues getting ahold of them. if you want I can dm you where I got mine (not sure if I can post a link publicly so I don't wanna risk it lol) :>


----------



## Edge

It would be nice if Nintendo released some of the older card series as well.


azurill said:


> My Amazon pack came today , out of 6 cards only 1 was a duplicate. Now I have three Megan cards.
> 
> I got:
> Megan
> Sherb
> Reneigh
> Rio
> Audie
> K.K. Slider
> 
> looks like I will be villager hopping for Ione or trying to get her from someone here once a plot opens.



I have duplicates of Ione if you want to trade.


----------



## Fey

Cheremtasy said:


> I mean, my requirements for mint condition are just what the term "mint condition" is defined as in the case where they are in the same condition they are in when they were opened from the pack. I never had issues with creases, tears, and stains, but I definitely had a lot of issues with scuffs and scratches. Usually not severe enough to be clearly visible when initially looking at the card, but were visible when examining the cards more closely in natural/good lighting.
> 
> I did ask for pictures every time, and I did have a few successful trades/transactions as well! I think I was at fault for some earlier transactions when they didn't give me the best photos/videos of the cards, and at the time I thought those were good enough until I received the cards in person. As for most of my other experiences, I feel that a lot of the cards came poorly packaged. Some didn't even have sleeves, and I also had this one instance where someone jammed 3 cards into a single top loader (sleeveless).  <- I also feel like I was somewhat at fault for not doing enough research.  I forgot exactly what happened, but I either didn't ask how they were packaging the cards ahead of time, or wasn't aware that 3 cards was way too much for one top loader.
> 
> Throughout my spree I remember checking TBT multiple times and considering trying out some trades, but all the bad experiences I had from other sites just made me feel discouraged. It's difficult for me to trade/buy since I jump back and forth between my parents place and the place I rent out when I need to attend my classes (I usually leave my collection, binders and sleeves at my parents place), but like I said above, if I ever decide to get back into trading I'll look into the forums first. :0



I’m a nit-picky perfectionist, so I definitely get it. I’ll admit that I haven’t look at the cards _that_ closely under the light, but from my experience they’d very likely pass your inspection. If anything, I’d recommend getting into trading the Series 5 cards now, while they’re still “packet-fresh”—the sooner you do it, the higher the chance they’ll be in peak condition, I think.

Either way, I hope it works out for you somehow!


----------



## ACJedi

Cosmic-chan said:


> I've been checking since the day of pre orders and it's now the 13th of November and I still don't have a single damn card to my name. I just want these damn villagers. My state hadn't gotten anything. Like fr **** this



I used the Watchlist Chrome extension on a search results page for ‘Amiibo’ that targeted the element for the number of results changing on a 5 second check interval at Target.com. From time to time the Metroid Dread Amiibo two pack was tentatively coming up and making the alarm sound but finally Target put up their AC S5 amiibos and I was lucky enough to be in front of my laptop where the extension was running to place 4 orders of 4 packs each. Gave up on Walmart entirely and could never do better than carting it and being unable to checkout. That Chrome extension is awesome though.. I knew they came into stock at Target before the amiibo alerts and other Twitter gamers could tweet they were available. Solid!


----------



## azurill

Edge said:


> It would be nice if Nintendo released some of the older card series as well.
> 
> 
> I have duplicates of Ione if you want to trade.


Which villagers are you looking for?


----------



## Pig-Pen

Cheremtasy said:


> I've considered that multiple times actually, but I've held back just because I went through a spree of buying amiibo cards and doing some trades on other websites and almost none of them went well because unfortunately I like my cards to be in mint/near mint condition, and I had multiple bad trades/transactions. Almost none of my cards came in the condition that was promised despite taking _numerous_ precautions. I was even told that my standards for mint condition were too high (which I don't understand because mint means mint?) and I just like, kind of gave up after a while. OTL
> 
> I guess it may sound stupid to some other people since I think most people are casual collectors, but those experiences basically shattered any trust I had with buying or trading, so I've come to just buying fresh packs instead.


I just got done doing a trade with someone on the forums and it went beautifully. The cards came in mint condition in hard sleeves. if your'e interested the trader's name is ladyNyoko and has a thread in the Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards post office section.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well my cards arrived and I am not too impressed:


----------



## Amissapanda

I got Shino and Sasha from my two packs (the rest probably are not worth mentioning). But... I wasn't looking for them at all. I have two peppies and two lazies on my island already. I really wanted Ione and Raymond.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Amissapanda said:


> I got Shino and Sasha from my two packs (the rest probably are not worth mentioning). But... I wasn't looking for them at all. I have two peppies and two lazies on my island already. I really wanted Ione and Raymond.


I really wanted Ione and Quinn. If you saw my post above. I am not too happy, I mean Marlo, Megan and Wardell are not bad, but the rest I don't really care for.


----------



## Blueskyy

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well my cards arrived and I am not too impressed:
> View attachment 413548


Wardell honestly makes this pack amazing (I also am a huge Reneigh stan though, too). Frett is one of my least favorite (I’ve been spoiled with Bones on my island) but the last villager I needed to get all 24. I hope you can find more packs. Check Target’s site. I have around 6:15 CST every morning and occasionally it lets me add to cart. 2 of my 8 orders between 3 stores went through today, so it’s luck to even find the cards. The store that actually showed “in stock” cancelled my order. The store that showed “limited stock-4 left” was the one that went through”. No rhyme or reason to it, so put in multiple orders whenever you catch any. It’s not a fun time


----------



## mintycream

I can’t wait to receive my packs either tomorrow or Monday. I was lucky to catch target on their multiple restocks few days ago- I believe it was 4 at a time every 10-15 mins. Definitely helps to have notification on and all shipping/payment saved. But sucks that they have a $35 minimum order so had to order some random stuff too -.-


----------



## VanitasFan26

Blueskyy said:


> Wardell honestly makes this pack amazing (I also am a huge Reneigh stan though, too). Frett is one of my least favorite (I’ve been spoiled with Bones on my island) but the last villager I needed to get all 24. I hope you can find more packs. Check Target’s site. I have around 6:15 CST every morning and occasionally it lets me add to cart. 2 of my 8 orders between 3 stores went through today, so it’s luck to even find the cards. The store that actually showed “in stock” cancelled my order. The store that showed “limited stock-4 left” was the one that went through”. No rhyme or reason to it, so put in multiple orders whenever you catch any. It’s not a fun time


To claify Marlo, Megan and Wardell are pretty good but the last 3 I don't really care for. What I was really hoping was for Quinn and Ione.


----------



## Blueskyy

RoxasFan20 said:


> To claify Marlo, Megan and Wardell are pretty good but the last 3 I don't really care for. What I was really hoping was for Quinn and Ione.


Ugh I’m sorry. Keep searching. Packs are out there but they go so fast! I will never understand why it has to be so hard to obtain them.


----------



## JulianSG16

Every morning my phone goes off at about 4am to remind me that the only Target for miles might restock, and every morning I get sniped. I really hope I don't have to crawl to the scalpers...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Blueskyy said:


> Ugh I’m sorry. Keep searching. Packs are out there but they go so fast! I will never understand why it has to be so hard to obtain them.


I tried to get another pack on Amazon but then its saying "Currently Unavailable" ugh....this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Blueskyy

RoxasFan20 said:


> I tried to get another pack on Amazon but then its saying "Currently Unavailable" ugh....this is just getting ridiculous.


Agreed. I know people say to wait for them to restock, but that’s never a guarantee. I remember WA cards being on shelves for a few short weeks…maybe 2 weeks in 2016. I bought a ton and then they never reappeared again. The only reason they were on shelves at all was because New Leaf wasn’t as mainstream as New Horizons now is.


----------



## Aniko

Blueskyy said:


> Agreed. I know people say to wait for them to restock, but that’s never a guarantee. I remember WA cards being on shelves for a few short weeks…maybe 2 in 2016. I bought a ton and then they never reappeared again. The only reason they were on shelves at all was because New Leaf wasn’t as mainstream as New Horizons now is.



I just got 2 packs and regretted it, everybody was telling me to wait the restock, which never happened.


----------



## Blueskyy

Aniko said:


> I just got 2 packs and regretted it, everybody was telling me to wait the restock, which never happened.


That’s why I definitely buy what I can when I find stock and trade duplicates. However, I just watched a guy on YouTube buy 67 packs that he found in a Target…somehow. And he was still hunting in other targets after that. That’s a little extreme even for me.


----------



## Edge

Really the best place to get them in the USA is Target. Check early in the morning or afternoon on their webpage everyday to see if they have a restock. Your best bet is in Target stores. It is more likely to be limited stock in stores than available online. I always check to see if they have restocked in stores near me not just the closest Target store. Since Nov 5 there have been at least 3 days Targets had restocks near me and never at all the Targets at the same time.


----------



## Blueskyy

Edge said:


> Really the best place to get them in the USA is Target. Check early in the morning or afternoon on their webpage everyday to see if they have a restock. Your best bet is in Target stores. It is more likely to be limited stock in stores than available online. I always check to see if they have restocked in stores near me not just the closest Target store. Since Nov 5 there have been at least 3 days Targets had restocks near me and never at all the Targets at the same time.


Totally agree, but in my area the best bet has been catching the online pickups in the morning. The cancel often but if you can catch 3 or so stores you have a decent chance of one of them fulfilling it.


----------



## JulianSG16

Edge said:


> Really the best place to get them in the USA is Target. Check early in the morning or afternoon on their webpage everyday to see if they have a restock. Your best bet is in Target stores. It is more likely to be limited stock in stores than available online. I always check to see if they have restocked in stores near me not just the closest Target store. Since Nov 5 there have been at least 3 days Targets had restocks near me and never at all the Targets at the same time.


And you gotta be careful, went to a Target where they referred me to another that was a half-hour away. Had to take a toll bridge and when I got there their systems had put it as in stock in error.


----------



## Edge

Blueskyy said:


> Totally agree, but in my area the best bet has been catching the online pickups in the morning. The cancel often but if you can catch 3 or so stores you have a decent chance of one of them fulfilling it.


That’s awesome! I have been able to get an online pickup once, and it was nice being able to reserve and not feel like they will be gone before I get there. I was actually surprised that there was online pickup and have only seen it done the one time in stores near me.


----------



## Aniko

Edge said:


> Really the best place to get them in the USA is Target. Check early in the morning or afternoon on their webpage everyday to see if they have a restock. Your best bet is in Target stores. It is more likely to be limited stock in stores than available online. I always check to see if they have restocked in stores near me not just the closest Target store. Since Nov 5 there have been at least 3 days Targets had restocks near me and never at all the Targets at the same time.



For me in Canada, the cards were not available or out of stock in my area according to the websites, but I still found them in stores. Both places were keeping them behind the counter and I had to ask for them.


----------



## Blueskyy

Aniko said:


> For me in Canada, the cards were not available or out of stock in my area according to the websites, but I still found them in stores. Both places were keeping them behind the counter and I had to ask for them.


It definitely doesn’t hurt to ask. I know some people hate to do it, but it helps to remember you definitely aren’t the first person the workers have heard the question from.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021



Edge said:


> That’s awesome! I have been able to get an online pickup once, and it was nice being able to reserve and not feel like they will be gone before I get there. I was actually surprised that there was online pickup and have only seen it done the one time in stores near me.


I definitely got lucky to have the option to catch online pickup. But yeah, between 3 stores I ordered from only one didn’t cancel. So it’s luck for sure!


----------



## Edge

JulianSG16 said:


> And you gotta be careful, went to a Target where they referred me to another that was a half-hour away. Had to take a toll bridge and when I got there their systems had put it as in stock in error.


Oh no! What a let down. I hope you were able to get some cards elsewhere.


----------



## ACJedi

mintycream said:


> I can’t wait to receive my packs either tomorrow or Monday. I was lucky to catch target on their multiple restocks few days ago- I believe it was 4 at a time every 10-15 mins. Definitely helps to have notification on and all shipping/payment saved. But sucks that they have a $35 minimum order so had to order some random stuff too -.-



Use a Target Redcard and it’s free shipping without an order minimum in most cases.


----------



## Aniko

Blueskyy said:


> It definitely doesn’t hurt to ask. I know some people hate to do it, but it helps to remember you definitely aren’t the first person the workers have heard the question from.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021
> 
> 
> I definitely got lucky to have the option to catch online pickup. But yeah, between 3 stores I ordered from only one didn’t cancel. So it’s luck for sure!



I wouldn't have some packs if I didn't ask, there was nothing saying they had them. And if the workers are tired of ppl asking they can just put a sign saying they don't have them or they are out of stock.


----------



## Blueskyy

Aniko said:


> I wouldn't have some packs if I didn't ask, there was nothing saying they had them. And if the workers are tired of ppl asking they can just put a sign saying they don't have them or they are out of stock.


Oh I totally agree! I was speaking more to anyone with social anxiety about situations like that. I’ve definitely learned to just ask for what I want over
the years, but it did not come easy.


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> Oh I totally agree! I was speaking more to anyone with social anxiety about situations like that. I’ve definitely learned to just ask for what I want over
> the years, but it did not come easy.


Yea I definitely have to work on my social anxiety. When I went to target the other day they didn’t have anyone in electronics so I just left,


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> Yea I definitely have to work on my social anxiety. When I went to target the other day they didn’t have anyone in electronics so I just left,


I’m the person who “discreetly” glanced at the counter when nobody was at electronics to see if any cards were around while glancing back at the shelves. After a minute of that I figured I didn’t want security suspicious of me so I left and stuck to stalking Target online lol


----------



## ChaosKitten

CanuckChick said:


> Welp, they cancelled mine dang it.  I checked on the order status and it said undeliverable, BUT it was in the Brampton warehouse yesterday and picked up by the courier today but then undeliverable??????  Lol.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed your order is fine @ChaosKitten !


Wow that makes zero sense! I haven't received a cancellation email yet. Tracking still says the carrier has picked it up.

I hope they didn't mistakenly process orders early before they received the cards. But how can a carrier pick up...nothing? Something else to be wary of.


----------



## JulianSG16

azurill said:


> Yea I definitely have to work on my social anxiety. When I went to target the other day they didn’t have anyone in electronics so I just left,


I can be the same way, I skulked around the Nintendo section for about four minutes until someone braver asked an employee within earshot the other day.


----------



## Aniko

I don't really like asking either or even go to stores but my desire for the cards was stronger   
And the staff was so nice and welcoming.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well my cards arrived and I am not too impressed:
> View attachment 413548


I wouldn't be either. There's no one good their. That's the gamble with these. Even if you get one pack they can still be bad.


----------



## Blueskyy

Aniko said:


> I don't really like asking either or even go to stores but my desire for the cards was stronger
> And the staff was so nice and welcoming.



They’re used to fans of all kinds. On the 5th I was 3rd in line for cards. Everyone in line was around my age (mid 20s-early 30s) and it was just good vibes talking to one another waiting for the electronics guy to bring us our one pack of cards. You’re always your worst enemy.


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> I’m the person who “discreetly” glanced at the counter when nobody was at electronics to see if any cards were around while glancing back at the shelves. After a minute of that I figured I didn’t want security suspicious of me so I left and stuck to stalking Target online lol


I don’t go to Target very often because it’s a half an hour away with no traffic. They recently remodeled and didn’t have a counter in electronics anymore to check. I looked around for awhile but when I couldn’t even find someone I got nervous and left. Will try again another time.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> I don’t go to Target very often because it’s a half an hour away with no traffic. They recently remodeled and didn’t have a counter in electronics anymore to check. I looked around for awhile but when I couldn’t even find someone I got nervous and left. Will try again another time.


See I live in the St. Louis metro area so my Target options are plentiful. I have no excuses


----------



## Tiffany

When yall are doing the online pick up on target how are you finding them? I have been checking target for weeks and there is no listing for any amiibo cards. i'm in the us. Also i was at walmart last weekend and went to aks about the cards fully expecting them to be sold out. First i got in line behind one other person. clerk walked off to get whatever the person was after. when the clerk returned he moved around the counter to another register to check the person out. i stayed where i was thinking he would turn back to me right after. instead another person walked up behind thr guy being checked out. now the clerk knew i was there but proceeded to help the person who just walked up! this really ticked me off! i then got behind that person and when it was my turn he said they never even got any cards in.


----------



## Blueskyy

Tiffany said:


> When yall are doing the online pick up on target how are you finding them? I have been checking target for weeks and there is no listing for any amiibo cards. i'm in the us


It really depends on the stock your local Targets receive. Mine just happened to have 3 stores allow me to click in store pick up around 6:15-6:45 this morning. Only one of the stores’ packs didn’t cancel. So just look in the mornings before they are open. If you’re not seeing anything, it may be that your area isn’t getting as much stock at the moment. Not sure how that all works.


----------



## Tiffany

Blueskyy said:


> It really depends on the stock your local Targets receive. Mine just happened to have 3 stores allow me to click in store pick up around 6:15-6:45 this morning. Only one of the stores’ packs didn’t cancel. So just look in the mornings before they are open. If you’re not seeing anything, it may be that your area isn’t getting as much stock at the moment. Not sure how that all works.


i just go to target.com no specific location. and nothing comes up at all.


----------



## JulianSG16

Tiffany said:


> i just go to target.com no specific location. and nothing comes up at all.


They're hiding the listing, like they did with the other 4+Series.








						Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				



I think you need the Target app. From there you have to favorite the item and get push notifications for when a restock occurs.


----------



## Blueskyy

JulianSG16 said:


> They're hiding the listing, like they did with the other 4+Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need the Target app. From there you have to favorite the item and get push notifications for when a restock occurs.





Tiffany said:


> i just go to target.com no specific location. and nothing comes up at all.



I second getting the Target app, although the 2 packs I picked up today were through the site. Definitely hit the button for in stock notifications.


----------



## ACJedi

JulianSG16 said:


> They're hiding the listing, like they did with the other 4+Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need the Target app. From there you have to favorite the item and get push notifications for when a restock occurs.



Those push notifications are about useless. They arrive well past the item going out of stock again.


----------



## mintycream

ACJedi said:


> Use a Target Redcard and it’s free shipping without an order minimum in most cases.


That’s what I thought. I do use their Red card but for some reason it still wouldn’t let me checkout without the minimum :/  I think it applied only to orders with Amiibo cards since I tried checking out with another item and it was free shipping with no minimum. Not sure if anything changed since. (Ordered on the 11th)


----------



## ACJedi

mintycream said:


> That’s what I thought. I do use their Red card but for some reason it still wouldn’t let me checkout without the minimum :/  I think it applied only to orders with Amiibo cards since I tried checking out with another item and it was free shipping with no minimum. Not sure if anything changed since. (Ordered on the 11th)



Yeah I noticed sometimes they put minimums like that but here’s the hack - add a video game that hasn’t been released yet and after the cards ship go into the order and cancel just the video game. They won’t back charge shipping nor charge for the video game and you will have achieved free shipping


----------



## chriss

My target had like 30 packs in store today, in the locked case. Limited 2 per person, it was painful to walk away with only two but I understand.


----------



## Paperboy012305

chriss said:


> My target had like 30 packs in store today, in the locked case. Limited 2 per person, it was painful to walk away with only two but I understand.


My mom secretly went to Target yesterday to buy two packs, I was shocked to find out that Target even had more and Mom getting away with some.

BTW, I never mentioned it, but my first pack came several days ago. And combining it with my recent packs, I got altogether:

Pack #1:
Quinn
Rio
Marlo
Reneigh
Raymond
Flick

Pack #2:
Quinn (First Dupe)
Rio (Second Dupe. Funny my second pack contained both these two cards in the same order, I was afraid I'd get the similar pack from last time, but no)
Azalea
*Petri!!!!!*
Audie
Tom Nook

Pack #3:
Judy
Cephalobot
Chabwick
Sasha
Shino
Wardell

I was very shocked to get both Raymond and Petri as they're one of my most wanted. I still want Ace and Frett however, thankfully I found Ace during a villager hunt yesterday with a shy of only three tickets.


----------



## JulianSG16

Woke up around 5:30 am and Target let me order online! Good thing I had my cart ready, I ended up with two orders, 7 packs total! There’s also a Target 33 miles away with a bunch of packs, maybe we’re seeing the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

A local Target had them available for a pick up order today. It let me order 4 and was processing it. Then an hour later cancelled my order!


----------



## Pig-Pen

I just ordered some from a target for pickup right now, hoping they don't cancel my order.


----------



## JulianSG16

Pig-Pen said:


> I just ordered some from a target for pickup right now, hoping they don't cancel my order.


Make sure to call before you drive all the way down there. I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just got back and from the Target, 40 min drive and they had my order... I even went back to the Tech department and asked if they had more which they did. So ended up leaving Target with 7 packs.... now I have a ton of Dupes, time to find traders.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Pig-Pen said:


> Just got back and from the Target, 40 min drive and they had my order... I even went back to the Tech department and asked if they had more which they did. So ended up leaving Target with 7 packs.... now I have a ton of Dupes, time to find traders.


Wow that is amazing! My local Target will only allow 1 to buy in store. I am wondering if that is why they cancelled my order. But the pick up order allowed me to buy 4 so I did. SIGH.


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Wow that is amazing! My local Target will only allow 1 to buy in store. I am wondering if that is why they cancelled my order. But the pick up order allowed me to buy 4 so I did. SIGH.


I worried that 4 would be too much so yesterday for my order I did 2 l. I guess I could’ve done 4. A lot of orders have been cancelling regardless


----------



## Pig-Pen

Blueskyy said:


> I worried that 4 would be too much so yesterday for my order I did 2 l. I guess I could’ve done 4. A lot of orders have been cancelling regardless


 Yeah After I picked up my online order and went back and asked the kid working in the tech about more cards, he pulled out a whole handful, probably 10-12 packs? I got the sense that'd he would have sold me whatever I wanted.... I guess it just depends on who you talk to....


----------



## b100ming

Getting tired of this








						Sign the Petition
					

Regulate the sale of series five animal crossing cards




					chng.it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Pig-Pen said:


> Just got back and from the Target, 40 min drive and they had my order... I even went back to the Tech department and asked if they had more which they did. So ended up leaving Target with 7 packs.... now I have a ton of Dupes, time to find traders.View attachment 413770


Amazing find. How come this ain't me


----------



## Jassiii

It is so crazy to me that the stark differences being either people get lucky and their stores have a bunch or the stores got sent like two packs or none whatsoever ;-; 

all the reasonably close targets to me either sold out immediately or never got them...sigh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jassiii said:


> It is so crazy to me that the stark differences being either people get lucky and their stores have a bunch or the stores got sent like two packs or none whatsoever ;-;
> 
> all the reasonably close targets to me either sold out immediately or never got them...sigh


I'm in the same boat. It's even worse when the farthest target has some stock but, won't ship them. Like why??


----------



## Blueskyy

Was able to put a pickup order in at a store again even though odds are Target will cancel it. They also had the shipping option but I don’t wanna pay like $35 by adding items to my cart.


----------



## Brandelis

I do wish they'd just print more cards and have more packs available.  In the UK they're sold out everywhere.   At least if you can snag a pack in the US you get 6 cards to a pack whereas we only get 3 so it's like getting half a pack.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Brandelis said:


> I do wish they'd just print more cards and have more packs available.  In the UK they're sold out everywhere.   At least if you can snag a pack in the US you get 6 cards to a pack whereas we only get 3 so it's like getting half a pack.


That sucks, though as someone in the US I have only found packs available one time since release and only bought 3, they’ve been sold out since.
Usually they stock early in the morning when they do stock. I have no way of getting there at that time, so usually I miss out.
I think I only got lucky to find packs because GameStop near me had been very ‘Nope, haven’t seen any.’ About the cards until the day I found them, so probably most people gave up on the location for a bit.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well the 4 cards I ordered from Target are ready for pickup before the store even opens for once. Too bad I have to work all day. I guess I’ll go get them around 4:30


----------



## ACJedi

Blueskyy said:


> Was able to put a pickup order in at a store again even though odds are Target will cancel it. They also had the shipping option but I don’t wanna pay like $35 by adding items to my cart.



Just add a video game preorder (or movie) and then cancel it after the cards ship. Target let's you micromanage your orders to cancel select items from an order. It will get you over the $35 minimum and you don't get charged for a game that hasn't been released yet, plus you cancel it before anyway so no money out.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Brandelis said:


> I do wish they'd just print more cards and have more packs available.  In the UK they're sold out everywhere.   At least if you can snag a pack in the US you get 6 cards to a pack whereas we only get 3 so it's like getting half a pack.


 Yeah that 3 cards per pack is brutal.... however, The 1:2 Ration on NPC to villager card is actually a better deal imo.


----------



## ACJedi

Amazon is letting you order another single pack again





__





						Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6-pack - Series 5 - Nintendo Switch; : Video Games



					t.co


----------



## ACJedi

I managed to get my hands on 20 packs in the US.... and only ONE of them had a single Audie. I am up to my eyeballs in every other villager.. some quadruples of! LOL But only one Audie! such a rare card! The odds were definitely against me for this card. I need 9 more NCP cards, but have 5 dupes to trade away; and 9 more card packs on the way. Once I get those I will see if I need to trade the NCP dupes


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> I managed to get my hands on 20 packs in the US.... and only ONE of them had a single Audie. I am up to my eyeballs in every other villager.. some quadruples of! LOL But only one Audie! such a rare card! The odds were definitely against me for this card. I need 9 more NCP cards, but have 5 dupes to trade away; and 9 more card packs on the way. Once I get those I will see if I need to trade the NCP dupes


That’s interesting. I’ve only managed to get 8 packs total so far and I wound up with 3 Audies between them.


----------



## Aniko

My single pack from Bestbuy finally arrived! After being stuck in a warehouse for 5 days, in a small bubble enveloppe and...it's all dupes!  but the NPC card... At least I got Flick (but it cost $14...)  I was missing 6 villagers and expecting at least one of them. So disappointed. Finally on 5 packs (of 6), I got 7 dupes.  This time I got Sherb, Ace, Dom, Sasha and Azalea.


----------



## ChaosKitten

My two packs from Amazon.ca arrived this morning. (Two days early!) Still no Ione but I am excited to invite so many I've gotten from the 4 packs so far to my island and get their photos.  

Still have 5 more packs coming from a friend in Oregon. Fingers crossed for Ione!!!


----------



## Blueskyy

Finding the Target pickup option early morning before work worked out again. Was able to get 4 more packs! Will have lots of dupes to trade if anyone still needs villager cards.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Blueskyy said:


> Finding the Target pickup option early morning before work worked out again. Was able to get 4 more packs! Will have lots of dupes to trade if anyone still needs villager cards.


That's so great! I wish my 4 pack pick had worked out. I am still not sure why it got cancelled. I think it may be because my local stores only let people buy one in store so maybe they cancelled mine since it had 4. But then I wish they wouldn't let me order 4 if they weren't going to allow it and jsut cancel the whole thing.


----------



## Fey

I’m getting more and more irritated with the order my partner placed at an Australian store—no update on the 25 packs he paid for three weeks ago ($120), nor any response to my email inquiring about it. I guess I’ll try calling them this week to see what’s going on. Somehow I have a bad feeling about it…


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> That's so great! I wish my 4 pack pick had worked out. I am still not sure why it got cancelled. I think it may be because my local stores only let people buy one in store so maybe they cancelled mine since it had 4. But then I wish they wouldn't let me order 4 if they weren't going to allow it and jsut cancel the whole thing.


I ordered 4 at one store, 2 at another, and 2 at a 3rd knowing some or all would cancel. I ended up with only 2 packs that day. Only one store went through. I don’t have any way to know what will happen really.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Fey said:


> I’m getting more and more irritated with the order my partner placed at an Australian store—no update on the 25 packs he paid for three weeks ago ($120), nor any response to my email inquiring about it. I guess I’ll try calling them this week to see what’s going on. Somehow I have a bad feeling about it…


SAME! I also ordered these and there has been NO COMMUNICATION. But the money was taken out of my bank on the day I placed the pre-order.  I sent them an email yesterday and have heard NOTHING. I was really counting on these to get the S5 NPCs I want and it is looking like that will never happen. 

@Fey tag me here if you get any info and I will do the same. Also tagging @Chubby Bub in case you have gotten any info. Maybe we can all figure it out together.


----------



## Fey

LumiMoonPlays said:


> SAME! I also ordered these and there has been NO COMMUNICATION. But the money was taken out of my bank on the day I placed the pre-order.  I sent them an email yesterday and have heard NOTHING. I was really counting on these to get the S5 NPCs I want and it is looking like that will never happen.
> 
> @Fey tag me here if you get any info and I will do the same. Also tagging @Chubby Bub in case you have gotten any info. Maybe we can all figure it out together.



We should definitely keep each other informed on any updates/progress—I was going to suggest the same before I got to the end of your post!

I sent my email on Friday, so they’ve had at least two work days to react. I’m worried that they didn’t get enough packs and now don’t know what to do.

Honestly, I’d probably just cancel my “pre-order”, but that hasn’t been possible since the order was placed either. Similarly, their return policy seems to only be for in-store credit. What a mess! >.<


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Fey said:


> We should definitely keep each other informed on any updates/progress—I was going to suggest the same before I got to the end of your post!
> 
> I sent my email on Friday, so they’ve had at least two work days to react. I’m worried that they didn’t get enough packs and now don’t know what to do.
> 
> Honestly, I’d probably just cancel my “pre-order”, but that hasn’t been possible since the order was placed either. Similarly, their return policy seems to only be for in-store credit. What a mess! >.<


Uggg. I didn't even notice that about the return only for store credit. I would be so sad to have to cancel it because it is likely the only way I will get the NPCs I want. BUT also if they are just going to take my money and never give me anything then that isn't good either.
Okay I just checked and I paid via Paypal so I think I could at least pursue getting my money back if these guys end up not being legit. But really I just wanted the cards!


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Uggg. I didn't even notice that about the return only for store credit. I would be so sad to have to cancel it because it is likely the only way I will get the NPCs I want. BUT also if they are just going to take my money and never give me anything then that isn't good either.
> Okay I just checked and I paid via Paypal so I think I could at least pursue getting my money back if these guys end up not being legit. But really I just wanted the cards!



Are you guys talking about https://thegamecenter.store/ ? I placed an order there too and nothing has shipped yet. The email took me to ShopifyApp to track it, but nothing but the order info is showing. It appears the box of 25 packs I purchased has not been shipped yet


----------



## ACJedi

I ordered 4 more (for shipping) at target.com this morning. There is a $35 minimum for them, so I ordered 4 and added a preorder for this Funko Pop: https://www.target.com/p/funko-pop--marvel--eternals---sersi--target-exclusive-/-/A-79661881
It brought the order total up past $35 and achieved free shipping. After the cards ship I can cancel the preorder easily. FREE shipping on the cards!


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> I ordered 4 more (for shipping) at target.com this morning. There is a $35 minimum for them, so I ordered 4 and added a preorder for this Funko Pop: https://www.target.com/p/funko-pop--marvel--eternals---sersi--target-exclusive-/-/A-79661881
> It brought the order total up past $35 and achieved free shipping. After the cards ship I can cancel the preorder easily. FREE shipping on the cards!


I keep trying Target but it always says out of stock. I guess I keep missing it. Was going to try for two more packs to try for Ione.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I have to give everyone a warning on Amazon because I've seen this 48npc pack for like $49.99 and I don't recommend getting them. It has no reviews and they are probably scalpers. Also the real one that cost $5.99 is still "currently unavailable"


----------



## ACJedi

azurill said:


> I keep trying Target but it always says out of stock. I guess I keep missing it. Was going to try for two more packs to try for Ione.



I got on around 6:30 am EST and my default target store said they had 8 in stock and none available for shipping. I expect they won’t fill the store order for 4 before customers come into the store and get them. That’s why you all get orders cancelled. It means the pickup order fillers didn’t take your cards off the peg or behind the counter before customers on foot visited the store and took them away before the picker pulled them for your order. 

I then changed to another Target store in my area for my default store and the app showed limited stock at that store but the “shipping” option button was red. I was able to place an order to ship to me instead.  It’s weird that changing the store made that button turn red but you probably need to try that early in the morning maybe if you find a store with limited stock that doesn’t have a pickup option unlocks the ability to order from target.com for shipping instead.


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> I got on around 6:30 am EST and my default target store said they had 8 in stock and none available for shipping. I expect they won’t fill the store order for 4 before customers come into the store and get them. That’s why you all get orders cancelled. It means the pickup order fillers didn’t take your cards off the peg or behind the counter before customers on foot visited the store and took them away before the picker pulled them for your order.
> 
> I then changed to another Target store in my area for my default store and the app showed limited stock at that store but the “shipping” option button was red. I was able to place an order to ship to me instead.  It’s weird that changing the store made that button turn red but you probably need to try that early in the morning maybe if you find a store with limited stock that doesn’t have a pickup option unlocks the ability to order from target.com for shipping instead.


Yea I have tried the few stores by me around 7 and all said not in stock and not available for delivery. Tried on the app and website and both say shipping is not available. Will keep trying .


----------



## kemdi

I was able to get one more pack from Target today after checking online. I honestly did not expect this to be so frustrating.


----------



## SurgeonOfMean

I got a pack from Amazon yesterday. It won't arrive for another week though.


----------



## ACJedi

Surprised, but my in-store pickup order this morning for 4 packs at Target was picked before foot traffic took them; mine are ready for pickup! Hopefully soon I can back up off the orders and finish the series. I wish older series were being printed and available and at retail too,


----------



## Blueskyy

kemdi said:


> I was able to get one more pack from Target today after checking online. I honestly did not expect this to be so frustrating.


I did too today and from the Target closest to me. Just one pack but still!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I was also able to get a single pack after ordering on the app. Only one. But it’s better than nothing!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I have not lucked out with anymore packs yet. It's funny but I have had wretched insomnia for years, waking up at 2 or 3 am constantly. But just in  the last few months I have started sleeping through until 5 am. And now it would really help if I could be waking up at 2 am to check my Target app  (I'm West Coast so 2am my time seems to be when it all starts happening).


----------



## Lavamaize

I went to my Target about 8 hours after they got them in stock and they were all sold out (they had two hangers for them too). I don't live in a huge town, and the regular 1-4 series amiibos were in stock for like 2-3 weeks after they came out, so my guess is a few scalpers came in and cleared out the whole inventory.


----------



## Blueskyy

Not sure if this is for every area, but Target is giving me the shipping option right now. There’s a $35 dollar minimum though so I’m not doing it. Hoping some people can get cards!


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Blueskyy said:


> Not sure if this is for every area, but Target is giving me the shipping option right now. There’s a $35 dollar minimum though so I’m not doing it. Hoping some people can get cards!


Sadly not my nearest options. My closest Target says limited stock, but I have no way to get there today so I’m not holding my breath that I’ll be able to get anything by tomorrow or Friday. Lol


----------



## Blueskyy

PPUAlchemist said:


> Sadly not my nearest options. My closest Target says limited stock, but I have no way to get there today so I’m not holding my breath that I’ll be able to get anything by tomorrow or Friday. Lol


That’s how mine is as well. I had the option to pick some up earlier but I talked myself out of it. At this point with trades arriving, I just need 12 NPC cards and it isn’t really worth it to buy a blind pack.


----------



## ACJedi

Blueskyy said:


> Not sure if this is for every area, but Target is giving me the shipping option right now. There’s a $35 dollar minimum though so I’m not doing it. Hoping some people can get cards!




Just add 4 packs of cards and this preorder; then cancel the item after your cards ship to get the order minimum and free shipping: https://www.target.com/p/funko-pop--marvel--eternals---sersi--target-exclusive-/-/A-79661881
I do it all the time. Target lets you micromanage orders to cancel only what you want from an order so you can cancel the Pop and not be charged for it.


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> Just add 4 packs of cards and this preorder; then cancel the item after your cards ship to get the order minimum and free shipping: https://www.target.com/p/funko-pop--marvel--eternals---sersi--target-exclusive-/-/A-79661881
> I do it all the time. Target lets you micromanage orders to cancel only what you want from an order so you can cancel the Pop and not be charged for it.


I actually read this from you the other day when you (or someone) posted this advice. I totally forgot! However, I really shouldn’t be ordering another 4 packs


----------



## ACJedi

Blueskyy said:


> I actually read this from you the other day when you (or someone) posted this advice. I totally forgot! However, I really shouldn’t be ordering another 4 packs



Yeah it was me! LOL
I'm the same way. I have 14 outstanding packs waiting to ship from a couple places. I saw the cards earlier up again at Target this morning and was going to order more but I need to stop though. LOL. I just need 9 more SP cards and hopefully will have them from the orders. What I really need bad are S1-4 cards, but seems Nintendo isn't producing them anymore. The sales in September at Target must have been a one-off thing?


----------



## Plainbluetees

Lavamaize said:


> I went to my Target about 8 hours after they got them in stock and they were all sold out (they had two hangers for them too). I don't live in a huge town, and the regular 1-4 series amiibos were in stock for like 2-3 weeks after they came out, so my guess is a few scalpers came in and cleared out the whole inventory.


The target I went to is in a small town too. The employee said that somebody came in and bought two, and then somebody else came in and bought all of them. Every. Single. One. However, he managed to find one single pack for me in the back (the website had said Limited Stock), so god knows.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I just got 1 pack ordered from Target as a pick up. Expecting it will be cancelled but still hoping. It showed buy in store only then literally 2 minutes later pick up became an option . So strange! 
I have one more SP that I desperately want after managing to trade for the other 3 I really wanted. I originally wanted a whole set but I have given up on that dream, lol.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Yep my Target pick up was just cancelled! Store hasn’t even opened yet! Argh!!! This is the most frustrating thing.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Yep my Target pick up was just cancelled! Store hasn’t even opened yet! Argh!!! This is the most frustrating thing.



It means someone was able to order as well and for whatever reason an employee picked their order before yours; more than likely. It's annoying I know.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m not sure what th plans are for 1-4. I have a ton of those (have way more than I need) and have gotten a few more even recently for series 5 villagers. So see if your duplicate series 5 villagers can help you get some 1-4 cards. It may seem like everyone on here has them already but I’ve found plenty of people still searching for them.


----------



## _Rainy_

The box I preordered a month ago is going to be here soon, but I forgot to order penny sleeves and top loaders. I probably won’t be opening my box until they get here. This is going to be torture


----------



## Aniko

I saw some on the Toys R Us website for pick up only


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

@Fey  I just sent a second email to the Australian store. I'll admit I was pretty pissed and not very polite. I told them they were being shady and that they need to update me on the status of my order now.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I haven't been able to find a single pack in store. It's so sad lol


----------



## Matt0106

I bought one last pack on Sunday, and finally, FINALLY, I got Ione all on my own!


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> Yeah it was me! LOL
> I'm the same way. I have 14 outstanding packs waiting to ship from a couple places. I saw the cards earlier up again at Target this morning and was going to order more but I need to stop though. LOL. I just need 9 more SP cards and hopefully will have them from the orders. What I really need bad are S1-4 cards, but seems Nintendo isn't producing them anymore. The sales in September at Target must have been a one-off thing?


I’m not sure what the plans are for 1-4. I have a ton of those (have way more than I need) and have gotten a few more even recently for series 5 villagers. So see if your duplicate series 5 villagers can help you get some 1-4 cards. It may seem like everyone on here has them already but I’ve found plenty of people still searching for them.


----------



## ACJedi

Blueskyy said:


> I’m not sure what the plans are for 1-4. I have a ton of those (have way more than I need) and have gotten a few more even recently for series 5 villagers. So see if your duplicate series 5 villagers can help you get some 1-4 cards. It may seem like everyone on here has them already but I’ve found plenty of people still searching for them.



I've put together three complete series 5 villager-only sets and traded two away today for only S2 and S1 cards. I'm trying to focus on S2 since I could only find a single packet. What S5 villagers are looking for still? Would love some more older cards. I need a LOT - edited to remove exhaustive list


​


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> I've put together three complete series 5 villager-only sets and traded two away today for only S2 and S1 cards. I'm trying to focus on S2 since I could only find a single packet. What S5 villagers are looking for still? Would love some more older cards. I need a LOT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3​9​10​11​13​14​18​19​21​23​24​27​29​32​34​37​38​42​44​46​47​49​50​51​52​55​57​59​61​63​65​67​69​71​73​75​77​80​83​87​88​89​92​94​96​99​100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101​102​103​104​105​107​108​109​110​111​113​114​115​116​117​118​119​120​121​122​125​127​129​131​134​137​138​139​140​142​144​145​147​148​149​150​151​154​156​160​161​164​165​166​167​168​170​172​173​174​176​177​179​182​185​188​191​193​194​196​197​198​199​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 204​205​207​208​212​213​215​216​220​221​223​224​225​227​228​231​232​236​237​240​241​243​244​245​247​252​253​256​257​259​260​263​264​266​267​268​270​273​274​275​277​278​281​284​285​288​289​292​296​297​299​300​
> 
> 
> 
> 301​303​305​307​308​310​311​313​315​316​317​319​320​321​322​323​326​328​330​332​334​335​338​339​342​343​344​345​346​348​349​350​353​354​355​358​360​362​363​366​367​369​370​371​372​373​374​376​377​378​379​382​383​386​388​390​392​394​395​397​398​399​


I have a trading thread I run in the post office section. All that I need is there . I don’t want to spam up this section with all of that.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Was just able to order some off the Target website, 4 packs.


----------



## ACJedi

You can order 4 packs at target right now. Add this. Cancel later after cards ship 








						Funko POP! Marvel: Eternals - Sersi (Target Exclusive)
					

Read reviews and buy Funko POP! Marvel: Eternals - Sersi (Target Exclusive) at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021

Has anyone else noticed Target has removed the product pages for the earlier series 1-4? That would seem to indicate that they are not getting any more. 

I regret cancelling these packs but at the time one of them was showing for $24.99


----------



## Sweetley

I planned originally to buy some packs, but all the shops in my area either sort of failed to get enough cards at the release date and are now sold out or they never got them for whatever reasons. That one shop where I pre-ordered two packs somehow messed up many orders including mine and informed me way too late about it. Gonna try one day now to get at least the cards of the villagers I want the most via eBay or so. Kinda disappointed about it but at least the new villagers aren't amiibo only so it's not a big problem to get them for me after all.


----------



## Fey

LumiMoonPlays said:


> @Fey  I just sent a second email to the Australian store. I'll admit I was pretty pissed and not very polite. I told them they were being shady and that they need to update me on the status of my order now.



I received notifications and a personal email saying my order has been refunded—apparently they didn’t receive enough stock. No money back in my partners’ account yet, but at least they responded!

I’d like to think us asking repeatedly helped push them to finally react.


----------



## ACJedi

Fey said:


> I received notifications and a personal email saying my order has been refunded—apparently they didn’t receive enough stock. No money back in my partners’ account yet, but at least they responded!
> 
> I’d like to think us asking repeatedly helped push them to finally react.


What's 'The Australian store'? I ordered a box from this place and it hasn't shipped yet. Was wondering if we are talking about the same retailer?








						The Game Center - Campbelltown & Narellan
					

Welcome to The Game Center! We are committed to being your number one pop culture, TCG, Pokemon, Magic the Gathering (MTG), YuGiOh!, board gaming, pinball, retro gaming, Otaku and gaming location in South West Sydney




					thegamecenter.store


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Fey said:


> I received notifications and a personal email saying my order has been refunded—apparently they didn’t receive enough stock. No money back in my partners’ account yet, but at least they responded!
> 
> I’d like to think us asking repeatedly helped push them to finally react.


Yes! I just got that message too! I am a little sad not to get the cards but relieved they refunded my money. I do think our email inquiries made them realize they need to act.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



ACJedi said:


> What's 'The Australian store'? I ordered a box from this place and it hasn't shipped yet. Was wondering if we are talking about the same retailer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Game Center - Campbelltown & Narellan
> 
> 
> Welcome to The Game Center! We are committed to being your number one pop culture, TCG, Pokemon, Magic the Gathering (MTG), YuGiOh!, board gaming, pinball, retro gaming, Otaku and gaming location in South West Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegamecenter.store


Yes that is the store! Did you do the 25 pack pre-order thing with them? They said they didn’t get enough stock and have no ETA on when more will come in. I think they might not be issuing refunds unless you contact them. I sent a rather strongly worded message yesterday stating I felt they were being shady taking my money and not responding to my earlier messages and not offering any kind of info on the status of my order.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



ACJedi said:


> You can order 4 packs at target right now. Add this. Cancel later after cards ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funko POP! Marvel: Eternals - Sersi (Target Exclusive)
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Funko POP! Marvel: Eternals - Sersi (Target Exclusive) at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Target has removed the product pages for the earlier series 1-4? That would seem to indicate that they are not getting any more.
> 
> I regret cancelling these packs but at the time one of them was showing for $24.99


Thank you! I just managed to place a 4 pack order. I have never gotten the ship option before and have it actually reach the submit-thanks-for-your-order part.  Are they also often cancelled later? Or do they usually work once you managed to get the order placed? I got that Funko pop thing preorder to cancel
later too, thanks for that tip!
I had also noticed the series 1-4 links disappearing. I had them saved to periodically check. I am very sad that it might mean there won’t be more stock anytime soon.


----------



## xWENDYx

Target sent a notification at 4am today ... at 5:30am I tried to order and they were out of stock.


----------



## azurill

xWENDYx said:


> Target sent a notification at 4am today ... at 5:30am I tried to order and they were out of stock.


I tried to order from Target today at 5am and they were out of stock. I think it depends on location. The ones by me don’t seem to be restocking them,


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I just managed to order 4 more packs to ship from Target! Keep checking the app! It seems to intermittently become available again.  I ordered 4 earlier and the 4 again just now. I have no idea if they will cancel one? Or both? How does Target handle multiple orders of this item?


----------



## CanuckChick

Welp, I don't think I'm getting the replacement cards from amazon.ca after all lol.  At least I got a $5 credit out of it but I think I'm done with trying to grab more cards.  Perhaps some will pop up in the future on kijiji or hopefully will be re-stocked in stores or online, just like they did with the Sanrio and the 1-4 series.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Yes! I just got that message too! I am a little sad not to get the cards but relieved they refunded my money. I do think our email inquiries made them realize they need to act.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021
> 
> 
> Yes that is the store! Did you do the 25 pack pre-order thing with them? They said they didn’t get enough stock and have no ETA on when more will come in. I think they might not be issuing refunds unless you contact them. I sent a rather strongly worded message yesterday stating I felt they were being shady taking my money and not responding to my earlier messages and not offering any kind of info on the status of my order.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



Oh no! I suspected it was the same place. What email did you write to? I want to request a refund then too. 



LumiMoonPlays said:


> Thank you! I just managed to place a 4 pack order. I have never gotten the ship option before and have it actually reach the submit-thanks-for-your-order part.  Are they also often cancelled later? Or do they usually work once you managed to get the order placed? I got that Funko pop thing preorder to cancel
> later too, thanks for that tip!
> I had also noticed the series 1-4 links disappearing. I had them saved to periodically check. I am very sad that it might mean there won’t be more stock anytime soon.



Fantastic! I have never had any Target order with these cards cancelled yet. I've been able to order 32 packs from them (it took 20 packs to get my first Audie card which was insane!). Since I can't get the earlier series I am trying to get as many as these to assemble 'villager trade packs' and hope others can do 1:1 trades for that with the older cards I need. Additionally once I can finish off the series 5 SP cards I intend to take the dupe SP cards and use them as trades for the more popular\older to get series 1-4 cards. I figured quantity with the new series was the best strategy as a pivot to get the older cards. Target has been incredible for me, but I learned quickly how to monitor their site when they go back up for shipping (much less interested picking up at the store, though I had one success order like that). 

Definitely wait til the cards are on the way before you cancel the Funko pops. If you forget you can just bring them to the store and return that way too and get your money back. Super easy! 

Yeah the 1-4 product pages being removed at target.com is sad. It's why I am working on that strategy I mentioned. I don't have an alternative and refuse to pay scalper prices for packs.


----------



## Pig-Pen

ACJedi said:


> Oh no! I suspected it was the same place. What email did you write to? I want to request a refund then too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! I have never had any Target order with these cards cancelled yet. I've been able to order 32 packs from them (it took 20 packs to get my first Audie card which was insane!). Since I can't get the earlier series I am trying to get as many as these to assemble 'villager trade packs' and hope others can do 1:1 trades for that with the older cards I need. Additionally once I can finish off the series 5 SP cards I intend to take the dupe SP cards and use them as trades for the more popular\older to get series 1-4 cards. I figured quantity with the new series was the best strategy as a pivot to get the older cards. Target has been incredible for me, but I learned quickly how to monitor their site when they go back up for shipping (much less interested picking up at the store, though I had one success order like that).
> 
> Definitely wait til the cards are on the way before you cancel the Funko pops. If you forget you can just bring them to the store and return that way too and get your money back. Super easy!
> 
> Yeah the 1-4 product pages being removed at target.com is sad. It's why I am working on that strategy I mentioned. I don't have an alternative and refuse to pay scalper prices for packs.



Do you know what happens if you cancel an item from the order before it ships?


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I just managed to order 4 more packs to ship from Target! Keep checking the app! It seems to intermittently become available again.  I ordered 4 earlier and the 4 again just now. I have no idea if they will cancel one? Or both? How does Target handle multiple orders of this item?



YES! The first time they went up for shipping I placed 4 orders of 4 packs all within 3minutes, and every order has been received! You shouldn't worry.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



Pig-Pen said:


> Do you know what happens if you cancel an item from the order before it ships?



I wouldn't risk it. Just include an item preorder with a date far out to give yourself plenty of time to cancel it.


----------



## Pig-Pen

ACJedi said:


> YES! The first time they went up for shipping I placed 4 orders of 4 packs all within 3minutes, and every order has been received! You shouldn't worry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't risk it. Just include an item preorder with a date far out to give yourself plenty of time to cancel it.


Lol yeah, "I risked it" last night, and cancelled the items I didn't want...... so I will be able to report back about this once I know if it ships or it gets completely cancelled. As of now the order is still ative.


----------



## ACJedi

Pig-Pen said:


> Lol yeah, "I risked it" last night, and cancelled the items I didn't want...... so I will be able to report back about this once I know if it ships or it gets completely cancelled. As of now the order is still ative.


Thanks for taking one for the team. Let us know!


----------



## Khaelis

I was thinking of going out tonight, so I decided to call EB Games (Canada Gamestop) to see if they had any packs. I was told they were likely not going to have any for at least another month or so. Oof.


----------



## Pig-Pen

ACJedi said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team. Let us know!


I just chatted with a customer rep from Target online, they were zero help. They basically just said wait and see. lol.... I contacted them to find out if indeed the entire order would be cancelled after I cancelled the items that dropped me below that 35.00 threshold. And if that was the case, could they add those items back to my order to ensure it would go through? They said they can not modify the order now and to wait and see what happens.... 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2021



ACJedi said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team. Let us know!


So I just got an email saying the order had shipped with a tracking number included.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> Oh no! I suspected it was the same place. What email did you write to? I want to request a refund then too.


I responded to the email address they used when they sent me the order confirmation. I did it as a reply so they'd see the order right there and I also put the order number into the email title.


----------



## sarosephie

I'm legit convinced that these cards don't exist anymore.


----------



## Pig-Pen

sarosephie said:


> I'm legit convinced that these cards don't exist anymore.
> [/QUOTEI got a couple packs off Amazon when they had them that one time...... Since that, any luck that I've had has been with target. And I've gotten quite a few packs ordering online for delivery, or for store pick-up and they've even had them when I've gone in-store.... Imo for the US people, target is the best bet.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I responded to the email address they used when they sent me the order confirmation. I did it as a reply so they'd see the order right there and I also put the order number into the email title.



Just replied to  my order confirm. I'll report back what they say to me. Thanks


----------



## Aniko

Khaelis said:


> I was thinking of going out tonight, so I decided to call EB Games (Canada Gamestop) to see if they had any packs. I was told they were likely not going to have any for at least another month or so. Oof.



Do you have a Toys R Us close? Yesterday they had some in my town (out of stock today)


----------



## Fey

ACJedi said:


> Just replied to  my order confirm. I'll report back what they say to me. Thanks



Just confirming that it was the same place for me too.

How weird that they wouldn’t just refund you too. Maybe they think people would prefer to wait and be first in line if they do get more stock?

@LumiMoonPlays Has the money gotten into your account yet? Mine hasn’t, so I thought I’d check.

EDIT: I lowkey both love and hate how we’ve just been referring to it as “the Australian store” as though there’s only a single one.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Fey said:


> Just confirming that it was the same place for me too.
> 
> How weird that they wouldn’t just refund you too. Maybe they think people would prefer to wait and be first in line if they do get more stock?
> 
> @LumiMoonPlays Has the money gotten into your account yet? Mine hasn’t, so I thought I’d check.
> 
> EDIT: I lowkey both love and hate how we’ve just been referring to it as “the Australian store” as though there’s only a single one.


It is showing as a refund on my PayPal account but hasn't posted to my bank yet. BUT the exchange rate changed so they are only refunding me $134.27 when they actually charged me $144.75 back on Oct 24th. So I called PayPal and complained and they finally offered me a voucher for the difference that I can apply to future things I buy using PayPal. I know it's a small amount but even losing $10 when the store is at fault pissed me off.

And that is actually hilarious that we have all been calling it "the Australian store"


----------



## Pig-Pen

just saw that Target has Amiibos on their website at the moment.


----------



## leohyrule

Pig-Pen said:


> just saw that Target has Amiibos on their website at the moment.


I almost bought some just now, but talked myself out of it. They require a $35 purchase to ship


----------



## Aronthaer

Whoever just bought the last 4 packs from target while I was updating my expired card info, I hope you get the cards you want


----------



## Pig-Pen

leohyrule said:


> I almost bought some just now, but talked myself out of it. They require a $35 purchase to ship


last night I purchased 4 pks plus an item to hit the 35.00 mark, then cancelled everything but the amiibos. Today the amiibos shipped and I was refunded the difference. So there is a work around it seems.


----------



## Hay

I work at Target (ship from store section) and yall we never have them.. :c someone ordered 32 packs while another ordered14 haha. We have a negative inventory cuz our count is crazy


----------



## Blueskyy

The Target site has shipping available but I’m not dropping my money on these anymore. Hoping people can get them!


----------



## Shock

Heads up for stateside folks;  Target appears to have restocked yet again.  I just successfully ordered some using @ACJedi's trick of adding an Eternals Funko Pop to push my order over the $35 mark.

What's funny is that I saw the page show up in search and could only select 1 pack to add to my cart, but then was able to bump it up to 4 from my cart.  I checked after I ordered, and it appears one can add 4 from the get go now.  I must've caught it just as they were adding the new stock


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I just ordered 4 packs from my Target app, hoping they ship. I remembered y’all talking about the funko pop trick so that’s what I did. Here’s hoping.


----------



## azurill

I was actually able to get some cards from Target. My mom ordered me 4 packs for Christmas. They will be here on Wednesday and have to be shipped since the closest store that has them is an hour and and half away. Hopefully can  have Ione for Christmas.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

azurill said:


> I was actually able to get some cards from Target. My mom ordered me 4 packs for Christmas. They will be here on Wednesday and have to be shipped since the closest store that has them is an hour and and half away. Hopefully can  have Ione for Christmas.


If my Target packs actually ship, I’m hoping for Raymond and Cyd to have backups of two villagers in my town I’ve grown to love.


----------



## Aronthaer

Blueskyy said:


> The Target site has shipping available but I’m not dropping my money on these anymore. Hoping people can get them!


Yes! Thank you so much! I finally was able to get my hands on some packs from target!


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I keep managing to get a Target shipping order and then it gets cancelled immediately! What is going on? I successfully got 2 shipping orders processed yesterday morning and then I would see more shipping available over the day or this morning, a local pick up and it goes all the way through to checkout then immediately cancels it. The message lists reasons for cancelling one being that I might have reached a purchase maximum. But I know from here that people have been able to make multiple orders before with no issue.  So what is happening? Has my account somehow been flagged? I am so bummed.


----------



## azurill

PPUAlchemist said:


> If my Target packs actually ship, I’m hoping for Raymond and Cyd to have backups of two villagers in my town I’ve grown to love.


I hope you get them. I actually have an extra Raymond card. I am also looking for Cyd and Shino. These will be the last packs I try for. Since I’m already going to have a good amount of duplicates.


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I keep managing to get a Target shipping order and then it gets cancelled immediately! What is going on? I successfully got 2 shipping orders processed yesterday morning and then I would see more shipping available over the day or this morning, a local pick up and it goes all the way through to checkout then immediately cancels it. The message lists reasons for cancelling one being that I might have reached a purchase maximum. But I know from here that people have been able to make multiple orders before with no issue.  So what is happening? Has my account somehow been flagged? I am so bummed.


This is just a guess but they may have some type of “fraud protection” where if the system is detecting activity like you constantly buying multiple packs from different stores, they start to cancel. If you give it a day or two, it’ll probably reset.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’ve given up hope at this point. In the one pack I got, I found both Faith and Shino, and the only others I would have liked to have were Raymond, Sasha, and Cephalobot. When I was at my Target getting these cards, I noticed that they had a huge stack of Sanrio amiibos probably 20-25 deep, so fingers crossed we get a restock in a couple of months.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Blueskyy said:


> This is just a guess but they may have some type of “fraud protection” where if the system is detecting activity like you constantly buying multiple packs from different stores, they start to cancel. If you give it a day or two, it’ll probably reset.


I think you are right. I guess Target thinks I’m a scalper now just because I successfully bought 8 packs? It makes me feel kinda bad. And question my life choices, lol.


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I think you are right. I guess Target thinks I’m a scalper now just because I successfully bought 8 packs? It makes me feel kinda bad. And question my life choices, lol.


Just give it a rest for a day and I’d assume it’ll allow you to again!


----------



## Khaelis

Aniko said:


> Do you have a Toys R Us close? Yesterday they had some in my town (out of stock today)



I do, but its a bit out of the way. I'm generally not in the area much.


----------



## amylase

Felt like Christmas morning at Target. Was able to grab 8 packs


----------



## JulianSG16

I've been getting mad lucky with Target orders, the one advantage to my job destroying my sleep schedule is that I'm up around 3:50 to 5:00 am when the text alerts let me know that the cards are in stock online. Now I only need 10 NPCs to finish the set.
I'm so tired.


----------



## amylase

Yea haven't been too lucky. First time in a long time I was able to grab some. I've been lucky I've gotten 14 packs altogether and have only gotten 1 SP duplicate. Fingers crossed that keeps happening.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I think you are right. I guess Target thinks I’m a scalper now just because I successfully bought 8 packs? It makes me feel kinda bad. And question my life choices, lol.



I’ve successfully bought and received 24 packs from Target now so that’s not it. I only could use Store pickup once and everything else was shipping only. Were you only store pickup type orders? Each individual store has discretion on the others and the individual store may have a policy of one pack per customer (like my store) but there’s no way for them to convey that to the web storefront (developers don’t think of everything or upper management doesn’t want to pay for further development costs if they think to do it later) so likely that’s why yours have been cancelled. The store maybe like mine and see 4 card packs and is strict of one per customer. On 11/5 I stood outside our local target in 23° air and the store manager was there and said their policy was one pack per customer.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021

Just got my 3 packs from Amazon Germany shipped stateside (they used DHL) and out of 9 cards I got a dupe of Reneigh. Bad odds for sure! It would have been a miracle if I got SP 110 of Sable. It’s the only card I need (North American version anyway)

The heck are these cards branded with the Nintendo 3DS stuff? Seems like it should have the Nintendo Switch stuff on the foil


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Nice! Shipping label was created for my packs and I should have them Tuesday.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> I’ve successfully bought and received 24 packs from Target now so that’s not it. I only could use Store pickup once and everything else was shipping only. Were you only store pickup type orders? Each individual store has discretion on the others and the individual store may have a policy of one pack per customer (like my store) but there’s no way for them to convey that to the web storefront (developers don’t think of everything or upper management doesn’t want to pay for further development costs if they think to do it later) so likely that’s why yours have been cancelled. The store maybe like mine and see 4 card packs and is strict of one per customer. On 11/5 I stood outside our local target in 23° air and the store manager was there and said their policy was one pack per customer.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021
> 
> Just got my 3 packs from Amazon Germany shipped stateside (they used DHL) and out of 9 cards I got a dupe of Reneigh. Bad odds for sure! It would have been a miracle if I got SP 110 of Sable. It’s the only card I need (North American version anyway)
> 
> The heck are these cards branded with the Nintendo 3DS stuff? Seems like it should have the Nintendo Switch stuff on the foil


Yeah it’s so strange. My local stores do have a strict 1 per person for in store buying/pickup. I was able to place 2 orders of 4 packs each for shipping via the app yesterday (and according to shipping they are both coming from CA). But there have been more available to order for shipping and everytime I place an order it goes through then immediately is cancelled. Like within seconds. Then I was sent an email that lists possible reasons for cancelling as being that I’ve hit the max allowed or problem with my card (which is not the problem). Then there was the option for more shipping early this morning and local pickup (which I only ordered 1 pack). And all were cancelled within seconds. I honestly tried a few times because it was so weird.
I am not going to try again for a while. It seems like my account has been flagged or something.


----------



## leohyrule

Plainbluetees said:


> I’ve given up hope at this point. In the one pack I got, I found both Faith and Shino, and the only others I would have liked to have were Raymond, Sasha, and Cephalobot. When I was at my Target getting these cards, I noticed that they had a huge stack of Sanrio amiibos probably 20-25 deep, so fingers crossed we get a restock in a couple of months.


I’m part of a Facebook group and people are selling multiples of all villagers for like 3 dollars each including shipping. People are after the SPs right now. Those go instantly when put up for sale


----------



## ACJedi

Plainbluetees said:


> I’ve given up hope at this point. In the one pack I got, I found both Faith and Shino, and the only others I would have liked to have were Raymond, Sasha, and Cephalobot. When I was at my Target getting these cards, I noticed that they had a huge stack of Sanrio amiibos probably 20-25 deep, so fingers crossed we get a restock in a couple of months.




Do you have any extras of Series 1 through 4?I have plenty of Raymond, And Cephalobot and would trade in a heartbeat to get some older cards


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok I got one more pack from Target pickup today. The girl picking the order was like I love that game so much! She did go to a different area than the pickup area to get them though. Wonder why.


----------



## azurill

I checked the tracking for my target cards and it says delivery date will be provided as soon as possible.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> I checked the tracking for my target cards and it says delivery date will be provided as soon as possible.


I got a pack for delivery today. It says it arrives Sunday. I’m a Red Card holder so not sure if that’s why it’s so soon.


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> I got a pack for delivery today. It says it arrives Sunday. I’m a Red Card holder so not sure if that’s why it’s so soon.


Ok yea I have a target account but not the red card , that might be why. Will check tomorrow and see if it has a delivery date then.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> Ok yea I have a target account but not the red card , that might be why. Will check tomorrow and see if it has a delivery date then.


So I only have the debit Red Card because it links to my account. I did not want to open up the credit card because I try to have only
1-2 credit cards total. I like having the debit Red Card and you do save a little with each purchase. Not a ton (only saved maybe $40 this year) but it adds up.


----------



## Plainbluetees

ACJedi said:


> Do you have any extras of Series 1 through 4?I have plenty of Raymond, And Cephalobot and would trade in a heartbeat to get some older cards


No, sorry… but thank you for the offer.


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> So I only have the debit Red Card because it links to my account. I did not want to open up the credit card because I try to have only
> 1-2 credit cards total. I like having the debit Red Card and you do save a little with each purchase. Not a ton (only saved maybe $40 this year) but it adds up.


I didn’t know you could get a debit card instead. Have no plans for more then one credit card. Maybe I will look into that one day.


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> I didn’t know you could get a debit card instead. Have no plans for more then one credit card. Maybe I will look into that one day.


Yup you can get either one online. I don’t usually sign up for rewards for stores but Target is a store I shop at a lot so I figured it’s worth it. Definitely is coming in handy with quick shipping!


----------



## ACJedi

azurill said:


> I didn’t know you could get a debit card instead. Have no plans for more then one credit card. Maybe I will look into that one day.



Your bank has to be on Target’s good list apparently. I tried to get the debit version but they don’t support my credit Union we bank with so alas I got the Target RedCard credit card instead. I was at my sister’s wedding last week and completely forgot to make a payment and Target shut it down quick. I had to make a payment and it needed to post before I could use my card again. Fortunately the brief denial of service didn’t interfere with Animal Crossing Amiibo card purchases. Pretty much everyday this week when I got my son up for school at 6:30am the shipping option was available for me.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> Your bank has to be on Target’s good list apparently. I tried to get the debit version but they don’t support my credit Union we bank with so alas I got the Target RedCard credit card instead. I was at my sister’s wedding last week and completely forgot to make a payment and Target shut it down quick. I had to make a payment and it needed to post before I could use my card again. Fortunately the brief denial of service didn’t interfere with Animal Crossing Amiibo card purchases. Pretty much everyday this week when I got my son up for school at 6:30am the shipping option was available for me.


Wow! You've been able to order almost every day?  I just don't t know why my account has been blocked from making more than my 2 shipping purchases yesterday. It's really bothering me. What did I do wrong or what does it think I did wrong? Ug.


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> Your bank has to be on Target’s good list apparently. I tried to get the debit version but they don’t support my credit Union we bank with so alas I got the Target RedCard credit card instead. I was at my sister’s wedding last week and completely forgot to make a payment and Target shut it down quick. I had to make a payment and it needed to post before I could use my card again. Fortunately the brief denial of service didn’t interfere with Animal Crossing Amiibo card purchases. Pretty much everyday this week when I got my son up for school at 6:30am the shipping option was available for me.


Thanks so much for explaining. Yea might not work for mine then. That’s okay I was still able to get the cards just now waiting for a delivery date. Today was the first day any option was available and it was shipping,


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Wow! You've been able to order almost every day?  I just don't t know why my account has been blocked from making more than my 2 shipping purchases yesterday. It's really bothering me. What did I do wrong or what does it think I did wrong? Ug.


Hey so earlier when I was telling you about your ordering issue, I had the same problem. I stopped looking for a day and then was able to order a pack today for pickup with no problem.


azurill said:


> Thanks so much for explaining. Yea might not work for mine then. That’s okay I was still able to get the cards just now waiting for a delivery date. Today was the first day any option was available and it was shipping,


I actually looked again and the Target app says delivery is Wednesday, but UPS says this Sunday. Guess we will see  It’s a state away so hopefully Sunday.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Blueskyy said:


> Hey so earlier when I was telling you about your ordering issue, I had the same problem. I stopped looking for a day and then was able to order a pack today for pickup with no problem.


Ooooh okay I did not realize you had had the same issue. So maybe if I try again tomorrow morning it might work? Assuming there are any to be had. FX!


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Ooooh okay I did not realize you had had the same issue. So maybe if I try again tomorrow morning it might work? Assuming they are any to be had. FX!


I can only assume. When it happened to me I could only assume that the issue was I ordered between multiple stores because I’ve been using the Target app for a while with no issues. Sorry for not making my own issues with it clear earlier.


----------



## azurill

Blueskyy said:


> I actually looked again and the Target app says delivery is Wednesday, but UPS says this Sunday. Guess we will see  It’s a state away so hopefully Sunday.


Hope you get them Sunday. I will check tomorrow and see if it updates.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Blueskyy said:


> I can only assume. When it happened to me I could only assume that the issue was I ordered between multiple stores because I’ve been using the Target app for a while with no issues. Sorry for not making my own issues with it clear earlier.


How did you know you were ordering from different stores? I have my main store set as “my store” but it doesn’t tell me which store the shipping order is coming from? They 2 orders I got are shipping from CA but I live in the PNW. I was just going into my app and seeing the shipping option and ordering. But I didn’t do anything that changed my store setting?


----------



## Blueskyy

LumiMoonPlays said:


> How did you know you were ordering from different stores? I have my main store set as “my store” but it doesn’t tell me which store the shipping order is coming from? They 2 orders I got are shipping from CA but I live in the PNW. I was just going into my app and seeing the shipping option and ordering. But I didn’t do anything that changed my store setting?


Oh I was doing order pickups between any of the stores in my area that had an option that weren’t too far. I was changing my set store.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> How did you know you were ordering from different stores? I have my main store set as “my store” but it doesn’t tell me which store the shipping order is coming from? They 2 orders I got are shipping from CA but I live in the PNW. I was just going into my app and seeing the shipping option and ordering. But I didn’t do anything that changed my store setting?



If you do the shipping option it doesn’t come from any specific store; it comes from a regional Target warehouse.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

That’s kind of what I t


ACJedi said:


> If you do the shipping option it doesn’t come from any specific store; it comes from a regional Target warehouse.


That’s what I thought. It is strange though, that once it started cancelling my orders it would blanket, instantly cancel both shipping orders AND pick up orders. It does feel like my account has been flagged somehow. But I don’t feel like I was doing anything that I hadn’t seen other people here doing. So I am not sure why I was targeted (pun intended! )


----------



## Blueskyy

Delivery is back up on Target from what I can see.


----------



## ACJedi

Blueskyy said:


> Delivery is back up on Target from what I can see.


Thanks! Ordered 4 more. Had a $30 Target Circle offer expiring tomorrow that I applied. I did the preorder trick. 


	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2021



Blueskyy said:


> Delivery is back up on Target from what I can see.


Out of stock again! That was a fast one! Unless they pop in and out all morning.


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> Thanks! Ordered 4 more. Had a $30 Target Circle offer expiring tomorrow that I applied. Shipping ETA into mid-December now on orders


Happy to help. I was kidding myself saying I was not buying anymore packs. I have an unpacking addiction  But hey…I work hard for my money. I should be able to blow it to fill my binder.


----------



## JulianSG16

I bought four more too, if only because I know I'll trade 'em in the threads.


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> Thanks! Ordered 4 more. Had a $30 Target Circle offer expiring tomorrow that I applied. I did the preorder trick.
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2021
> 
> 
> Out of stock again! That was a fast one! Unless they pop in and out all morning.


It still shows the option for me and it has popped in and out for the last hour or so.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2021



JulianSG16 said:


> I bought four more too, if only because I know I'll trade 'em in the threads.


This is the way.
It does suck that amiibo cards generally can’t stay out on the racks like the old days, but it’s nice to see them becoming more available through Target. Walmart used to have more series 1-4 on the shelves than them back in 2016 though.


----------



## amylase

Having an issue placing an order for pick up or delivery on Target. They cancel my order as soon as I make it.  I'm guessing they just don't have the stock to place the order.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

amylase said:


> Having an issue placing an order for pick up or delivery on Target. They cancel my order as soon as I make it.  I'm guessing they just don't have the stock to place the order.


That’s what has been happening to me multiple times since my 2 successful orders on Thursday. I tried again early this morning and instant cancel. Then I just tried again and it finally went through. I was thinking my account had been flagged for some reason but maybe it IS some kind of stocking issue?


----------



## azurill

LumiMoonPlays said:


> That’s what has been happening to me multiple times since my 2 successful orders on Thursday. I tried again early this morning and instant cancel. Then I just tried again and it finally went through. I was thinking my account had been flagged for some reason but maybe it IS some kind of stocking issue?


I think it is a stocking issue. Though it seems cruel to me to let someone order some then instant cancel. It’s why I was worried about my order from target until they said this morning that it has shipped and will arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

My packs updated to say they were going to arrive today (20th) last night, and then I woke up to see them delayed to tomorrow because the packaging barcode was unreadable and needed replaced, according to the tracking note. Lol
Now I keep checking back periodically to see if they change their mind again.


----------



## amylase

azurill said:


> I think it is a stocking issue. Though it seems cruel to me to let someone order some then instant cancel. It’s why I was worried about my order from target until they said this morning that it has shipped and will arrive on Wednesday.


Yea I think it's definitely stocking issue. I tried oh gosh like 6 or 7 times. I even used my husband's account. The orders always cancelled. I went to that Target yesterday and definitely did not have many in stock. I know they were having serious internet problems yesterday. The register's weren't working and the phones weren't either.


----------



## Hay

Anyone in the Las Vegas area, the Maryland parkway store has some!

EDIT: they are gone


----------



## Biancasbotique

I just got the Amiibo 25 pack - 3 card eachs Box from Australia.

I can confirm that I was able to  complete the 48 cards plus I get 1 Sp duplicate and 26 duplicate regular character cards.


----------



## ACJedi

Looks like I got my refund request in but after the exchange rate it cheated me out of $10+. So PayPal can credit the difference? 



Biancasbotique said:


> I just got the Amiibo 25 pack - 3 card eachs Box from Australia.
> 
> I can confirm that I was able to  complete the 48 cards plus I get 1 Sp duplicate and 26 duplicate regular character cards.



I guess your order from “The Game Center”
Went through? It was it from
Another Australian vendor?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Biancasbotique said:


> I just got the Amiibo 25 pack - 3 card eachs Box from Australia.
> 
> I can confirm that I was able to  complete the 48 cards plus I get 1 Sp duplicate and 26 duplicate regular character cards.



Currently waiting on my Australian BF to send me 50 per series 1-4 and 30 of 5, really glad to hear you got all! so impatient but it'll be worth the wait haha.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> Looks like I got my refund request in but after the exchange rate it cheated me out of $10+. So PayPal can credit the difference?


Same thing happened to me I called PayPal and they issued me a voucher for $10.48 that can be applied to future PayPal purchases.


----------



## Biancasbotique

opss sorry


ACJedi said:


> Looks like I got my refund request in but after the exchange rate it cheated me out of $10+. So PayPal can credit the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your order from “The Game Center”
> Went through? It was it from
> Another Australian vendor?



It's from another Australian vendor on ebay who I bout series 2, 3 and 4 from. I also ordered on Gamecenter but I am not sure if it is coming. INteresting you got a refund message. I will check my emails too

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2021



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Currently waiting on my Australian BF to send me 50 per series 1-4 and 30 of 5, really glad to hear you got all! so impatient but it'll be worth the wait haha.



It's worth it


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

[QUOTE


Biancasbotique said:


> I also ordered on Gamecenter but I am not sure if it is coming. INteresting you got a refund message. I will check my emails too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth it


You may need to contact Game Center first in order to get the refund. I don’t think they are automatically refunding.  But they did not get enough stock to send everyone their orders and have no ETA on when new stock may come in. I had initially contacted them, got no response, then sent them a strongly worded message to finally get my refund.


----------



## CanuckChick

I think it's back at Target for US!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462433818225348611


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Mixed luck with my packs that came today. Combined with what I found at Gamestop before, I have all but 3 of the villager cards.
No Raymond, though, which was the one I wanted most. Haha </3 Oh well.
I got some dupes with Saharah among them, so maybe I'll be able to trade for said bespectacled kitty...


----------



## ACJedi

PPUAlchemist said:


> Mixed luck with my packs that came today. Combined with what I found at Gamestop before, I have all but 3 of the villager cards.
> No Raymond, though, which was the one I wanted most. Haha </3 Oh well.
> I got some dupes with Saharah among them, so maybe I'll be able to trade for said bespectacled kitty...



It took me 20 packs before I got my first Audie. The Sable card is all I need. I opened 6 packs yesterday and three of them had the exact same cards (all 6 matched exactly). I don’t know to call that luck or bad luck. Statistically that seems more improbable than just getting Sable by now (opened 45 packs so far)


----------



## Blueskyy

Target has the delivery option available again!

Edit: Nevermind seems to be gone.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

I got 4 of my Target packs today. I got KK, Daisy Mae, & Sahara who I still needed. But no Wisp yet. REALLY want Wisp.

I also might have placed another shipping order this morning that went through. That's 4 total now. I need to stop. 
(Although I AM telling myself I am only spending the money I am getting back from the "Australian Store" refund.)


----------



## Pig-Pen

There is a Target about 30 min from me that has Amiibo cards nearly everyday. I checked this morning and they had the pick up option, and they still do now, and because I can't help myself I ordered more.


----------



## azurill

Pig-Pen said:


> There is a Target about 30 min from me that has Amiibo cards nearly everyday. I checked this morning and they had the pick up option, and they still do now, and because I can't help myself I ordered more.


I wish the target 30 minutes from me had the pickup option. I finally saw the option to ship on Friday and couldn’t help myself and ordered more. Now I’m  impatiently waiting for them to arrive even thought I won’t be getting them until Christmas.


----------



## VanitasFan26

At this point I've given up on finding amiibo cards. I mean I was only able to get one pack with 6 cards (which wasn't the one I wanted) and as a result I forced myself to spend a lot of Nook Mile Tickets just to get the villagers I wanted which were Quinn and Ione. Its not something I wanted to do but it was getting to the point where I was starting to get fed up with amiibo cards being too expensive and being unavailable. 

I just wished Nintendo handled this properly because all these scalpers are just making it harder to buy them and of course there are those third parties making mini card versions of them which is fine as long as you don't get the wrong set, but they still cost a lot more money. At the end of the day I got what I wanted, but it was a painful process.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Torts McGorts said:


> Grabbed a pack from the Amazon restock this morning. My Best Buy order has been in transit since Friday with no further updates, so I’m not feeling too confident about it at this point. :/



UPS lost (or it was stolen) the package w my 2 pack preorder, so was issued a refund (BB cs checked other stores by me, but no dice, of course). Thankfully, my pack from Amazon arrived ok, and I was able to buy a pack off of Mercari a few days ago for a reasonable price.

Aside from trading, I think I’m pretty much done at this point.


----------



## Hay

I got more dupes than cards I’m keeping, i think these are filled with bad luck haha.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

My target has limited stock and when I got there I was the only person and they didn’t have a limit to purchase and I *slightly* regret not purchasing an extra pack or two (I bought 4) because now I am literally only missing Marlo out of the villagers and want a Wardell card


----------



## _Rainy_

My box of EU cards came and I was able to get the whole set. They seemed to be in order starting with Raymond and Orville as my special. I got the complete set of villagers and then it started over again with the villagers so I managed to get a complete set plus another complete set of just the villagers with a duplicate of Orville and three Raymond’s total. I’ve got another 4 packs of NA cards that I haven’t opened, I can’t decide what to do with them yet.


----------



## Sucrose

I should've pre-ordered the cards, there aren't any near me and almost none in my whole country. I hope they restock.


----------



## Moonfish

UPS delivered me an empty package today.  Someone got grabby hands from my Target order and made off with 4 packs.


----------



## _Rainy_

Moonfish said:


> UPS delivered me an empty package today.  Someone got grabby hands from my Target order and made off with 4 packs.


That’s awful, I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Moonfish

Totoroki said:


> That’s awful, I hope you can get your money back.


Customer service was very nice and issued a refund after I made it through to a real person!


----------



## Aniko

Moonfish said:


> UPS delivered me an empty package today.  Someone got grabby hands from my Target order and made off with 4 packs.



That's evil! One of the reasons I don't like to order in that season. Many packages get lost, stolen or damaged.


----------



## Blueskyy

Moonfish said:


> UPS delivered me an empty package today.  Someone got grabby hands from my Target order and made off with 4 packs.


I’m so sorry! I’ve noticed two times now that Target workers have been going to a separate area to get the Amiibo cards when I do pickup and both times they’ve commented about how they love Animal Crossing. Is there a reason that they aren’t keeping them with the other items in the pickup area? I’m not saying they’re trying to keep them for themselves but I’ve been wondering why that is.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Moonfish said:


> UPS delivered me an empty package today.  Someone got grabby hands from my Target order and made off with 4 packs.


Omg I am so sorry! That’s awful!  Why do people have to be that way? I am glad they are giving you a refund but that sucks that you don’t get your cards.


----------



## AquaMarie

My local Target got some more in stock today! It might be worth checking out at your local stores. It was one box this time, whereas last time they had two boxes.


----------



## ACJedi

AquaMarie said:


> My local Target got some more in stock today! It might be worth checking out at your local stores. It was one box this time, whereas last time they had two boxes.


I believe there are 18 packs to a container box that these are shipped as in North America. Elsewhere in the world they are 25 packs to a case but different card distribution. Nintendo configured these in the NA market for maximum pack buying if you are trying to complete a full set of the series. Elsewhere you just buy a case and  evidently even that is packaged in a way where a complete set is made off the single case purchase. So $120 elsewhere, $143+ In North America (if you are extremely lucky and every pack of the 24 has a unique SP card… highly unlikely).


----------



## Xme

You guys they are in stock for target shipping right now hurry!! https://www.target.com/p/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6pk-series-5/-/A-84667382


----------



## ACJedi

Xme said:


> You guys they are in stock for target shipping right now hurry!! https://www.target.com/p/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6pk-series-5/-/A-84667382



It varies by zip code. YMMV Sometimes you can only order for shipping if your home store on your profile has limited stock or available stock. Target is weird. When you posted I checked and no options available.


----------



## Xme

Dang I’m sorry  I follow an amiibo alert on Twitter and he posted they were in stock. I was able to get some so it didn’t seem location specific


----------



## azurill

Xme said:


> Dang I’m sorry  I follow an amiibo alert on Twitter and he posted they were in stock. I was able to get some so it didn’t seem location specific


Yea unfortunately it depends on location. Most of the time when someone here or on Twitter say it’s available it’s not for my location. I was shocked I was finally able to order four from them on Friday and they should be here sometime today.


----------



## Xme

azurill said:


> Yea unfortunately it depends on location. Most of the time when someone here or on Twitter say it’s available it’s not for my location. I was shocked I was finally able to order four from them on Friday and they should be here sometime today.


I’m so glad you were able to get some on Friday! This is the first pack I was able to get. I really hope everyone else who hasn’t had a chance will be able to find them too. Its stressful!


----------



## azurill

Xme said:


> I’m so glad you were able to get some on Friday! This is the first pack I was able to get. I really hope everyone else who hasn’t had a chance will be able to find them too. Its stressful!


Thanks, I hope you get your favorites. It really is way to stressful just to get cards that should be available to everyone. This is the first time I got some from target Luckily got two from Walmart and two from Amazon which are gifts from family. Even though they are coming today my mom bought them as a Christmas present so I’m just happy I will have them.


----------



## Xme

azurill said:


> Thanks, I hope you get your favorites. It really is way to stressful just to get cards that should be available to everyone. This is the first time I got some from target Luckily got two from Walmart and two from Amazon which are gifts from family. Even though they are coming today my mom bought them as a Christmas present so I’m just happy I will have them.


Oh yay! That’s perfect. Just knowing you have them is exciting even if you have to wait till Xmas! Fingers crossed you get all the ones you really want in there


----------



## azurill

Xme said:


> Oh yay! That’s perfect. Just knowing you have them is exciting even if you have to wait till Xmas! Fingers crossed you get all the ones you really want in there


Thanks yea I am so excited to see who I get for Christmas. I don’t mind the wait since it’s something to look forward to.


----------



## Lavamaize

My local Target must of re-stocked the series 5 amiibo cards, so when I went today I was able to pick up two packs! I'm quite pleased that I was able to get Shino, Raymond, Ione, and Sasha from my two packs!


----------



## ChaosKitten

The package from my friend in Oregon finally arrived and I got the cards last night. Pleased to say I got Ione and immediately started the three day process of moving her in, haha.  Now to look into trading!


----------



## amylase

Just was able to order cards on Target and have them shipped to my house. Fingers crossed! I forget can you cancel the "extra item" before they ship? Lol.


----------



## kemdi

amylase said:


> Just was able to order cards on Target and have them shipped to my house. Fingers crossed! I forget can you cancel the "extra item" before they ship? Lol.


Is this possible? I just threw something in the cart that I don't really need, but I don't want to lose my whole order by cancelling the "extras". Also, I hope it doesn't count as scamming to cancel the extra, if possible. I got lucky, where a store near me is getting some in stock as well, so I ordered for pick up and delivery. Hopefully If everything goes through, I would just need 6 more sp cards to finish the set...


----------



## Eureka

I just got a notification on my phone that Target had them in stock and I had 4 ready to buy, but you need to have a minimum of $35 to ship items to your home (pick-up at my store was unavailable). So in the time it took to think of things to add to my order they went out of stock. 

Edit - So I kept refreshing and they actually went back in stock again, I was able to buy some!


----------



## ACJedi

Eureka said:


> eady to buy, but you need to have a minimum of $35 to ship items to your home (pick-up at my store was unavailable). So in the time it took to think of thin





Eureka said:


> I just got a notification on my phone that Target had them in stock and I had 4 ready to buy, but you need to have a minimum of $35 to ship items to your home (pick-up at my store was unavailable). So in the time it took to think of things to add to my order they went out of stock.
> 
> Edit - So I kept refreshing and they actually went back in stock again, I was able to buy some!



Is the shipping button red for you? 
Add a preorder to get the total to $35 and then cancel the preorder after it ships. Been doing that over a year now. Just made a couple more orders. I need to stop. LOL






	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021

To get a $35 minimum at Target add a preorder like this Funko Pop:









						Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch
					

Read reviews and buy Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




As soon as cards ship go into your order history and click cancel for the Pop Easy peazy. I saw someone on here cancelled the preorder before the cards shipped and wasn't charged either, but I always wait til the cards ship first before I do that just to be safe.


----------



## Croconaw

ACJedi said:


> Is the shipping button red for you?
> Add a preorder to get the total to $35 and then cancel the preorder after it ships. Been doing that over a year now. Just made a couple more orders. I need to stop. LOL
> 
> View attachment 415882
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> To get a $35 minimum at Target add a preorder like this Funko Pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as cards ship go into your order history and click cancel for the Pop Easy peazy. I saw someone on here cancelled the preorder before the cards shipped and wasn't charged either, but I always wait til the cards ship first before I do that just to be safe.


Nice little loophole if it actually works.


----------



## ACJedi

Croconaw said:


> Nice little loophole if it actually works.



Over a year going strong without incident for me


----------



## kemdi

ACJedi said:


> Is the shipping button red for you?
> Add a preorder to get the total to $35 and then cancel the preorder after it ships. Been doing that over a year now. Just made a couple more orders. I need to stop. LOL
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> To get a $35 minimum at Target add a preorder like this Funko Pop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Funko POP! Cover Art: Marvel - Scarlet Witch at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as cards ship go into your order history and click cancel for the Pop Easy peazy. I saw someone on here cancelled the preorder before the cards shipped and wasn't charged either, but I always wait til the cards ship first before I do that just to be safe.



Was able to order 4 more packs with this, thanks! Even if the first order is cancelled (because I took the extra item out of the cart beforehand), it'll still bring me a few steps closer to finishing my set.


----------



## patchworkbunny

UK Nintendo has them back in stock.


----------



## JellyBeans

^ came here to say the same thing! finally managed to order 2 packs of them. the only other amiibo cards i've bought have been the sanrio ones but i figured with the release of the new villagers, why not? now hoping they arrive before i move back home for christmas


----------



## Blueskyy

Yes, adding preorders and cancelling them to meet the delivery minimum does work. I’ve been doing it. I don’t need to order packs since I’ve secured all of the cards at this point!


----------



## Edge

Last time I ordered 4 packs to be shipped from Target I only got 3.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Edge said:


> Last time I ordered 4 packs to be shipped from Target I only got 3.


Now here's a coincidence....I ordered four packs from Target and received five.I hope I didn't get your missing pack!From what others have said I was thinking I might get an empty envelope from Target but my cards(plus bonus pack)arrived safely today.


----------



## Edge

Nunnafinga said:


> Now here's a coincidence....I ordered four packs from Target and received five.I hope I didn't get your missing pack!From what others have said I was thinking I might get an empty envelope from Target but my cards(plus bonus pack)arrived safely today.


That’s actually really funny. 
But this happened a while ago. That’s a great stroke of luck.


----------



## xWENDYx

Check your local Target store ... they seem to have been getting a lot of the series 5 card packs lately.
No limit on in store purchases.
This morning my local Target store had a full rack of them plus Sanrio card packs as well.
I bought 15 packs. That makes about 50 packs I have bought in the last three weeks from online and in store.
Still need 2 SP cards to complete my series 5 set.
Have a lot of duplicate cards that I listed on ebay.
Texas_Trader if you are curious.


----------



## amylase

Will they ever make a series 5 collectors album?


----------



## kemdi

I just need one more SP card to complete the series 5 set, which is currently pending. With online trading both here and on reddit, it's taken me about 30 purchased packs to finish the set, a lot less than what I expected! With 24 sp cards total, to finish within 30 is well above the odds threshold! 
To anyone wanting to complete series 5: I highly suggest you use the belltree's amiibo post office for trading! It's much more economical than to keep buying blind packs and hoping for whoever you're looking for. It may be a bit intimidating at first, but I've been trading with it 2017, and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Edge

amylase said:


> Will they ever make a series 5 collectors album?


Yes, here is an article about it. 
I would love one but it’s so expensive to get the older albums, and I like to organize the cards by species.


----------



## amylase

Edge said:


> Yes, here is an article about it.
> I would love one but it’s so expensive to get the older albums, and I like to organize the cards by species.


I’m happy they are continuing this. I have the previous 4.


----------



## ACJedi

I had been successful ordering many times from Target until an order arrived today. The box was empty except the bubble packing. 
I called Target and they consider this a video game so that department has to make a determination on a refund. Wonder if the FedEx driver stole them?


----------



## amylase

ACJedi said:


> I had been successful ordering many times from Target until an order arrived today. The box was empty except the bubble packing.
> I called Target and they consider this a video game so that department has to make a determination on a refund. Wonder if the FedEx driver stole them?


oh no! I hope they refund your money back.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> I had been successful ordering many times from Target until an order arrived today. The box was empty except the bubble packing.
> I called Target and they consider this a video game so that department has to make a determination on a refund. Wonder if the FedEx driver stole them?


Oof that is so awful! I am sorry. Why do people have to be that way?


----------



## azurill

ACJedi said:


> I had been successful ordering many times from Target until an order arrived today. The box was empty except the bubble packing.
> I called Target and they consider this a video game so that department has to make a determination on a refund. Wonder if the FedEx driver stole them?


Sorry that happened. I hope you can get a refund or that they try and ship more to you.


----------



## Sara?

If anyone from Eu/Uk would like to trade cards please consider me. I just need Celest 407 and i will complete my very first set


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Oof that is so awful! I am sorry. Why do people have to be that way?



I wish I knew.  I suppose equipment could have damaged the box and the cards slipped out and someone taped the box back, but I wonder if I should contact Fedex or just see what plays out from Target?


----------



## Blueskyy

ACJedi said:


> I wish I knew.  I suppose equipment could have damaged the box and the cards slipped out and someone taped the box back, but I wonder if I should contact Fedex or just see what plays out from Target?


If you go back in this thread, you aren’t the first person this has happened to in some capacity. So sorry


----------



## romancement

Any luck finding them my fellow Canadians? I've been periodically checking Amazon, Walmart, the source, and toys r us but with no luck


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

My boyfriend today just shipped my 230 card packs today along with a christmas pikachu plush and a thrift store pikachu  He even helped me get a card holder lol rip we got nothin' here to keep them pristine ;; super hyped to hopefully get them before my bday on the 13th *fingers crossed* gonna have a blast hoping for my dreamies To anyone else still trying to get cards GL as mentioned these are my first ever amiibo so it's very special^^


----------



## Moonfish

Blueskyy said:


> If you go back in this thread, you aren’t the first person this has happened to in some capacity. So sorry


Yes this happened to me, except my empty package was one of those big brown envelopes and the bottom was cut open. The rep on the phone was very nice and gave me the refund without any trouble.


----------



## ACJedi

Just received my order from *The Gamesmen* of Australia that was forwarded to me by a kind-hearted Australian; my friend’s cousin living there.
My first impression is how inefficient the cards are packed in North America. Why do we need all that friggin’ cardboard wrapped around every foil pack here? It wasn’t terribly expensive for my Australian accomplice to send these cards across the world to me. She used Australian post (nothing fancy). I sent her $25 for it (plus a tip for the effort). Now to open and see if the comment about being sequential and complete is true.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2021



Moonfish said:


> Yes this happened to me, except my empty package was one of those big brown envelopes and the bottom was cut open. The rep on the phone was very nice and gave me the refund without any trouble.



it took 4 days but looks like the Target Video Games department has issued a refund for it. The rep I spoke with Sunday says he couldn’t do it because this product was in the video games division and they had to escalate it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2021

I bet this sort of thing happens more times than Target would like. I wonder if they file something to Fedex for loss prevention. I got another package from Target yesterday containing a Pro controller and the box was re-taped with clear tape over the Target-branded 'papery' tape, so either someone inspected it (due to the battery warning on the sticker on the outside of the box) or they looked inside and were disappointed there were no Amiibo cards and taped it back up.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> I bet this sort of thing happens more times than Target would like. I wonder if they file something to Fedex for loss prevention. I got another package from Target yesterday containing a Pro controller and the box was re-taped with clear tape over the Target-branded 'papery' tape, so either someone inspected it (due to the battery warning on the sticker on the outside of the box) or they looked inside and were disappointed there were no Amiibo cards and taped it back up.


Wow, I better go check the packages we got from Target (a pro controller and a new Razer mouse) for my son for Christmas. I haven't even opened them to check that all is well.


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Wow, I better go check the packages we got from Target (a pro controller and a new Razer mouse) for my son for Christmas. I haven't even opened them to check that all is well.


If there’s clear plastic tape over the Target branded paper tape it’s definitely sus to me. I dunno why the Pro controller was like that too. Still makes me mad I got the empty box the Amiibo cards were supposed to be in. That box looked kicked  in but maybe that was on purpose too. I’ll never know.


----------



## Aniko

romancement said:


> Any luck finding them my fellow Canadians? I've been periodically checking Amazon, Walmart, the source, and toys r us but with no luck



Unfortunately no, Gamestop may have some left in some stores, but their info on the website are not always accurate.


----------



## xara

romancement said:


> Any luck finding them my fellow Canadians? I've been periodically checking Amazon, Walmart, the source, and toys r us but with no luck



no luck on my end either, unfortunately. i was hoping stores would get more in stock for black friday, but nope lol.


----------



## Boccages

The situation is pretty dire in Canada. Both BestBuy and GameStop have not add any shipment in since launch.  It's been a month now...


----------



## romancement

Ugh that's such a bummer (( I'm happy for all the Americans and Australians who are able to grab cards but sad for us, like I would just like a couple packs Nintendo  please lol


----------



## ACJedi

IMO Australia had the best deal when it came to a complete full set. I opened all the packs last night and got a complete full set plus a complete villager-only set in that 25-pack case. Total cost was $98 USD + I paid the person $30 to re-ship it to me stateside. The North American packs are engineered to cost the collector a lot more if they are buying blind. It might have been more achievable (affordable) to able to buy 25 packs straight out of the shipping case.. and the result may have been the same but instead of 1 villager set you'd probably have several opening that many packs to get all the SP's. Since retails here didn't let you buy 25 at a time, and only 1-4 if you were quick enough to find them online it was impossible to get a sequence packed from the factory with a higher degree of non-randomness. Nintendo figured they'd make a lot more money on these in North America for sure. Hopefully they reprint series 1-4 again. Maybe if we all beg Target they can make that happen (again)


----------



## twisty

Has anyone had any luck finding the packs from regular, irl retailers? Can't find them anymore!


----------



## S.J.

ACJedi said:


> IMO Australia had the best deal when it came to a complete full set. I opened all the packs last night and got a complete full set plus a complete villager-only set in that 25-pack case. Total cost was $98 USD + I paid the person $30 to re-ship it to me stateside. The North American packs are engineered to cost the collector a lot more if they are buying blind. It might have been more achievable (affordable) to able to buy 25 packs straight out of the shipping case.. and the result may have been the same but instead of 1 villager set you'd probably have several opening that many packs to get all the SP's. Since retails here didn't let you buy 25 at a time, and only 1-4 if you were quick enough to find them online it was impossible to get a sequence packed from the factory with a higher degree of non-randomness. Nintendo figured they'd make a lot more money on these in North America for sure. Hopefully they reprint series 1-4 again. Maybe if we all beg Target they can make that happen (again)


I bought one box (EU cards) and also got the full set, with obviously one SP card left over! I only got two triples (Megan and Sherb), so I was pretty pleased! 

It was a real advantage for people who collect the EU cards in series 5, because with 50% of the unique cards being SP NPCs,  we got one SP cards in each 3 pack, rather than one in each 6 pack (though I don't know the difference in pricing).


----------



## ACJedi

S.J. said:


> I bought one box (EU cards) and also got the full set, with obviously one SP card left over! I only got two triples (Megan and Sherb), so I was pretty pleased!
> 
> It was a real advantage for people who collect the EU cards in series 5, because with 50% of the unique cards being SP NPCs,  we got one SP cards in each 3 pack, rather than one in each 6 pack (though I don't know the difference in pricing).


Something like $3.50 USD for 3 EU/non-NA card packs versus $4 (Walmart) or $5.99 USD everywhere else for the NA and 6 cards to a pack. It was impossible at every drop for me to get any at Walmart as I’d find out literally seconds too late at every drop and they never appeared in the retail stores (only online from what I gander)


----------



## Lavamaize

twisty said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the packs from regular, irl retailers? Can't find them anymore!


If you live in the US, I would recommend stopping into your local Target every so often to see if they have them (target seems to be the only store restocking them in my area). For me, the one time I was able to get them was when I checked their website and they said they had low stock at my store, and when I went to buy them, there were around 30 packs in store. I also went to that same Target the next day and they were all gone. I would overall say just check your local Target frequently as they seem to restock better than others stores, and that the website may not always be 100% correct on inventory (although it could entirely be that they said low stock because they are a hot item flying off shelves quickly, and 30 might of not been a lot compared to the demand).


----------



## Pig-Pen

twisty said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the packs from regular, irl retailers? Can't find them anymore!


I've gotten 30-40 packs out of my local Targets, seems like every morning when I check on the website a Target near me has them available to order online for in-store pick up. I haven't had a problem at all getting packs of series 5 amiibos.


----------



## Tiffany

I have a question about Target. Many of you have posted that you bought them from target website but i cant even find a listing there! Is it only on the app or something? I tend to search on my pc cause I can type faster. Also was at walmart tonight and they have no amiibo cards of any kind let alone ac. Also checked online at besy buy, gamestop and amazon and they either dont have any or its a 3rd party listing with a jacked up price.

Edit: I tried the target app and still cant find a listing


----------



## xlisapisa

Tiffany said:


> I have a question about Target. Many of you have posted that you bought them from target website but i cant even find a listing there! Is it only on the app or something? I tend to search on my pc cause I can type faster. Also was at walmart tonight and they have no amiibo cards of any kind let alone ac. Also checked online at besy buy, gamestop and amazon and they either dont have any or its a 3rd party listing with a jacked up price.
> 
> Edit: I tried the target app and still cant find a listing


Yeah I’m not sure why you can’t find the listing when searching for it, I wasn’t able to either. But I was able to find it when someone posted a link to it. So here’s the link to the listing, hopefully that will help you out and take you there. Make sure to turn on the notifications for it so you can be alerted when they restock. I actually just got an email alert this morning that it restocked so there’s hope if you’re still looking for them.


> Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


----------



## Tiffany

xlisapisa said:


> Yeah I’m not sure why you can’t find the listing when searching for it, I wasn’t able to either. But I was able to find it when someone posted a link to it. So here’s the link to the listing, hopefully that will help you out and take you there. Make sure to turn on the notifications for it so you can be alerted when they restock. I actually just got an email alert this morning that it restocked so there’s hope if you’re still looking for them.


Thank you! When I check it doesn't show any amiibo cardsa at all not even non animal crossing ones. I dont get why its hidden. only one store shows as any stock and its nowhere near me and cant order for pick up or have it shipped. bummer.


----------



## christian6809

One thing I was thinking about and not sure if it has been brought up yet...do we know why these series 5 packs in NA can only be found at Target? What about Walmart, Best Buy, etc. I would have lots more packs if these were actually stocked by the other stores. Not just the one time pre-order from these places


----------



## Boccages

Nintendo is really miss managing this product right now which makes quite angry at them.


----------



## Tiffany

I just got a notification on the target app that the cards were available again. First off there is apparently a $35 minimum to buy stuff on the app? What? Why? So 3 packs of cards weren’t enough. Course that didn’t matter because as soon as I put them in the cart they weren’t available. Why am I getting a notification for something that isn’t available? I guess it could still bots but this is beyond ridiculous. It should not
be this difficult to get these things.


----------



## christian6809

I also got that in stock notification and went to the site and then they were out of stock. My local stores haven't had them in store all December. Is it related?

The little toggle to be notified when they come in stock is now gone for them. Other products it is still there. Is it just me or did they remove it for these packs?

***UPDATE****
Looks like the toggle is back now. Weird.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Tiffany said:


> I just got a notification on the target app that the cards were available again. First off there is apparently a $35 minimum to buy stuff on the app? What? Why? So 3 packs of cards weren’t enough. Course that didn’t matter because as soon as I put them in the cart they weren’t available. Why am I getting a notification for something that isn’t available? I guess it could still bots but this is beyond ridiculous. It should not
> be this difficult to get these things.


If you go back a little but on this thread there is some good advice about pre-loading your cart with a pre-order item to meet that $35 minimum. You can cancel it after your cards have shipped with no consequence. Several of us did this successfully for several orders.
Also it will often say sold out and sometimes when you place the order but if it is still showing up as available on the listing then try again and if you keep trying you'll eventually snag some. I am not buying anymore as I maxed out my discretionary funds, lol, but I was able to order quite a lot a few weeks ago by checking the app frequently, especially very early morning or late at night and just trying repeatedly even if it said sold out a minute later.


----------



## Tiffany

LumiMoonPlays said:


> If you go back a little but on this thread there is some good advice about pre-loading your cart with a pre-order item to meet that $35 minimum. You can cancel it after your cards have shipped with no consequence. Several of us did this successfully for several orders.
> Also it will often say sold out and sometimes when you place the order but if it is still showing up as available on the listing then try again and if you keep trying you'll eventually snag some. I am not buying anymore as I maxed out my discretionary funds, lol, but I was able to order quite a lot a few weeks ago by checking the app frequently, especially very early morning or late at night and just trying repeatedly even if it said sold out a minute later.



thanks. i saw that about the pre order item(no idea how to even find a pre order item other than acidentally running across it) but i read that was for free shipping not a minimum order requirement(i dont get how they can force an order minimum anyway). I havent been able to get  any cards and i have tried. i had them in saved items on multiple sites and checked multiple times a day including reloading the page repeatedly. there is just no reason we should have to do this much work to get these things.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Tiffany said:


> thanks. i saw that about the pre order item(no idea how to even find a pre order item other than acidentally running across it) but i read that was for free shipping not a minimum order requirement(i dont get how they can force an order minimum anyway). I havent been able to get  any cards and i have tried. i had them in saved items on multiple sites and checked multiple times a day including reloading the page repeatedly. there is just no reason we should have to do this much work to get these things.


It definitely has been handled so badly. I am sorry you have not been able to find any. 
I have horrible insomnia and honestly managed to get most of my packs by checking at 2 or 3 am. But I wouldn’t recommend that to anyone. I was pretty stressed out the weeks that I was working hard to track down packs.
I just searched on preorders and saw a PS game called Prince of Persia that ships Dec 31st so maybe see if you could find that one to preload your cart?


----------



## ACJedi

christian6809 said:


> ey were out of stock. My





Tiffany said:


> thanks. i saw that about the pre order item(no idea how to even find a pre order item other than acidentally running across it) but i read that was for free shipping not a minimum order requirement(i dont get how they can force an order minimum anyway). I havent been able to get  any cards and i have tried. i had them in saved items on multiple sites and checked multiple times a day including reloading the page repeatedly. there is just no reason we should have to do this much work to get these things.



I have been able to get probably a couple dozen packs last month through Target with the pre-order add-on trick very easily. The Funko Pops always have some looming preorder or same with bluray\4K movies, so they are good options (just googled 'upcoming preorder 4K target' and took me to this page as first result: https://www.target.com/c/movie-pre-orders-movies-music-books/4k-uhd/-/N-5v5l3Zy8mj2). Always got the orders in around 6:30am if that helps. Target was my only source except when the card preorders were happening. I managed to get Best Buy, Amazon and the Nintendo Store online. Walmart was impossible for me at every single drop (which was annoying as others here had massive success with multiple orders there, but Target was my winning retailer). It was also very helpful to follow an Amiibo alerts Twitter  with notifications at max to snag them (mostly Amazon). It seems the card supply has dried up. I wish the series 1 - 4 would be printed up again. The sales of those in September appeared to be a one-off for Target. I wish I bought more of those cards.


----------



## Tiffany

ACJedi said:


> I have been able to get probably a couple dozen packs last month through Target with the pre-order add-on trick very easily. The Funko Pops always have some looming preorder or same with bluray\4K movies, so they are good options (just googled 'upcoming preorder 4K target' and took me to this page as first result: https://www.target.com/c/movie-pre-orders-movies-music-books/4k-uhd/-/N-5v5l3Zy8mj2). Always got the orders in around 6:30am if that helps. Target was my only source except when the card preorders were happening. I managed to get Best Buy, Amazon and the Nintendo Store online. Walmart was impossible for me at every single drop (which was annoying as others here had massive success with multiple orders there, but Target was my winning retailer). It was also very helpful to follow an Amiibo alerts Twitter  with notifications at max to snag them (mostly Amazon). It seems the card supply has dried up. I wish the series 1 - 4 would be printed up again. The sales of those in September appeared to be a one-off for Target. I wish I bought more of those cards.


Thanks. I dont have a twitter account. I had to turn off notifications on the target app due to the constant alerts for random sales. i'm sure this means i wont get alerts for the cards anymore either not that i got more than one anyway. its just crazy to me that people have to do all this to get these cards. makes it feel very not worth it especially when fan made ones are readily available and you can get exactly which ones you want.


----------



## ACJedi

Tiffany said:


> Thanks. I dont have a twitter account. I had to turn off notifications on the target app due to the constant alerts for random sales. i'm sure this means i wont get alerts for the cards anymore either not that i got more than one anyway. its just crazy to me that people have to do all this to get these cards. makes it feel very not worth it especially when fan made ones are readily available and you can get exactly which ones you want.


I don't get why Nintendo wouldn't print enough to capture the capital themselves. By keeping supply low it allows creators to make their own cards using stolen RFID code copied off their legitimate cards. It's a loss of revenue for Nintendo. I really don't understand the logic there. I'm sure it's not for altruistic intentions at Nintendo HQ. I guess they don't really care. 

As for the in stock alerts it's not an app notification for those, but rather a plain email. The emails have never been useful for me because by the time I notice them the item is out of stock. Twitter alerts were more geared for the preorder and initial release weeks. I still have the accounts I am following active but they have not tweeted regarding stock alerts of the cards in at least a couple weeks.


----------



## Tiffany

ACJedi said:


> I don't get why Nintendo wouldn't print enough to capture the capital themselves. By keeping supply low it allows creators to make their own cards using stolen RFID code copied off their legitimate cards. It's a loss of revenue for Nintendo. I really don't understand the logic there. I'm sure it's not for altruistic intentions at Nintendo HQ. I guess they don't really care.
> 
> As for the in stock alerts it's not an app notification for those, but rather a plain email. The emails have never been useful for me because by the time I notice them the item is out of stock. Twitter alerts were more geared for the preorder and initial release weeks. I still have the accounts I am following active but they have not tweeted regarding stock alerts of the cards in at least a couple weeks.


Also Nintendo has to know by now how much they are losing to scalpers too. I mean they print so few and charge 6 or so bucks a pack and then the scalpers buy them all and resell for $30 a pack at least. It's crazy. I get that nintendo doesn't want to lose money on over printing but they are losing money this way too. I think they should put up preorders well in advance and then they'd be able to make enough for those and some extra for the stores to put out. This would stop or at least severely cut back the scalpers and there would be enough to go around.


----------



## ACJedi

Tiffany said:


> Also Nintendo has to know by now how much they are losing to scalpers too. I mean they print so few and charge 6 or so bucks a pack and then the scalpers buy them all and resell for $30 a pack at least. It's crazy. I get that nintendo doesn't want to lose money on over printing but they are losing money this way too. I think they should put up preorders well in advance and then they'd be able to make enough for those and some extra for the stores to put out. This would stop or at least severely cut back the scalpers and there would be enough to go around.



I don't know when at what point this changed, but in the early 90s as a teenager when we had preorders there wasn't limits; I'd walk into Toys R US pick up a barcode on a piece of paper, pay $5 or whatever and whenever the game came in I was guaranteed to get one, even if it were not on release day (but it almost always was). This type of preorder gave feedback on demand to the manufacturer, so they could ramp up for demand or whatever and reliably produce the product in sufficient quantity to satisfy preorders and regular orders on release day. I don't know why we  moved away from this model.


----------



## Tiffany

ACJedi said:


> I don't know when at what point this changed, but in the early 90s as a teenager when we had preorders there wasn't limits; I'd walk into Toys R US pick up a barcode on a piece of paper, pay $5 or whatever and wheYes never the game came in I was guaranteed to get one, even if it were not on release day (but it almost always was). This type of preorder gave feedback on demand to the manufacturer, so they could ramp up for demand or whatever and reliably produce the product in sufficient quantity to satisfy preorders and regular orders on release day. I don't know why we  moved away from this model.


 Yes this! This what they should do. Then they make all the money and we get what we want. Even if they still want to limit it to 2-3 packs a person at least we know we'll get that. Anytime I preordered a game it was gauranteed to be there on release day(never would I have thought they could be out of stock on preorders until this). I rememeber the $5 up front too and that's fine, I would pay the whole amount when I could anyway, But this crap now makes no sense. They lose money, we can't get the product(unless we pay scalper prices which i for one won't) and the scalpers are the ones whi profit. I don't get what nintendo is thinking on this unless they are working with at least some scalpers and getting a percentage. Only then does this train wreck come close to making sense. smh


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> I wish the series 1 - 4 would be printed up again. The sales of those in September appeared to be a one-off for Target. I wish I bought more of those cards.


Me too! I had no idea that they wouldn't be stocking them for a while. Now those listings are gone and I am thinking that the Series 5 might be gone soon too. I've been checking it daily just to see (I can't buy anymore) and I haven't seen cards available in several days. I had never bought or collected amiibo cards before I bought my first packs (those series 1-4 at Target) this past Sept. But I am hooked. And still need so many!


----------



## ACJedi

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Me too! I had no idea that they wouldn't be stocking them for a while. Now those listings are gone and I am thinking that the Series 5 might be gone soon too. I've been checking it daily just to see (I can't buy anymore) and I haven't seen cards available in several days. I had never bought or collected amiibo cards before I bought my first packs (those series 1-4 at Target) this past Sept. But I am hooked. And still need so many!


We are in the exact same boat. I already traded off all my S1-4 duplicates for S1-4 cards I needed. I only have roughly 50% of each series and 100% series 5. Not many people holding cards in S1-4 want any S5 cards if they were able to get them themselves. If S5 cools down from sales awhile maybe some original collectors that missed S5 release will be more willing to trade for some of my dupes of S5 (wishful thinking)


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

ACJedi said:


> We are in the exact same boat. I already traded off all my S1-4 duplicates for S1-4 cards I needed. I only have roughly 50% of each series and 100% series 5. Not many people holding cards in S1-4 want any S5 cards if they were able to get them themselves. If S5 cools down from sales awhile maybe some original collectors that missed S5 release will be more willing to trade for some of my dupes of S5 (wishful thinking)


I was hoping for that too! I did sell some of my S5 dupes to try and make a little back to then use to buy a few cards I really wanted on ebay. But I still have so many S5 villaegrs left that currently no one in the groups I am in want to buy (since most were able to get their own).  Ideally I'd like all the villager cards for all the series eventually. And one of each NPC. Isabelle has 7 cards, I think, and I don't feel like I need them all right now. Unless I go hardcore into collector mode. But I do want all the villagers.


----------



## kemdi

After a month of waiting on usps, my last trade (419 Wisp) finally showed up today, and now my series 5 set is finally complete. Not sure what I'll do with all the dupes now, but maybe later on I'll trade them for something else.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

YESSSS right before xmas I just got my large gift of series 1-4 amiibo cards and series 5 cards so excited to see who else I get   already got my boy K.K. here's hoping to Marshal haha!


----------



## Blueskyy

kemdi said:


> After a month of waiting on usps, my last trade (419 Wisp) finally showed up today, and now my series 5 set is finally complete. Not sure what I'll do with all the dupes now, but maybe later on I'll trade them for something else.


I’ve had an issue with USPS too. One of my trades arrives to them a month later and another still hasn’t arrived after a while. I’m mailing their card back and stopping trading for a bit.


----------



## cup_of_mocha

*me just getting fan made amiibo cards that work just as fine off etsy*


----------



## Telula

My sister bought a bunch of the series 5 packs off of ebay not long ago and let me go through her extras.  I ended up getting pretty much every character, save for the special NPCs. Saves me the trouble of trying to hunt down the ones for Reneigh and Ione, so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## smug villager

cup_of_mocha said:


> *me just getting fan made amiibo cards that work just as fine off etsy*


SAME. I have a big folder of ones I've bought from various fans. I know it's not legit, but it works perfectly and it's leagues cheaper to make your own. Nintendo has to kind of expect this when they make it so hard to get ahold of the real ones despite them being so easy to make.


----------



## TheDuke55

I came across two packs at my Target. Bought them and both packs had almost all the same villagers in them lol. Just my luck.


----------



## kemdi

smug villager said:


> SAME. I have a big folder of ones I've bought from various fans. I know it's not legit, but it works perfectly and it's leagues cheaper to make your own. Nintendo has to kind of expect this when they make it so hard to get ahold of the real ones despite them being so easy to make.


In my experience, if price is a factor, fanmade cards are sometimes more expensive than retail, especially if you're in the US.  This stops being true after the cards are no longer printed, but while they're in production you're better off getting real cards if/when you find them. This is just my experience, but in the years that I've been collecting amiibo cards, The price ranges from cheaper to more expensive typically go like this:

*homemade*(aka: you personally make them yourself for your own use. The cheapest option)

*retail + trading/selling *(aka: buy a few packs at retail, trade for the rest online, sell what you don't need/want to get some money back)

*fan made, with cards not produced anymore*(at this point, once the cards are out of production, authentic cards become way more expensive. This is where fan made is the better option)

*fan made, with cards still in production*(Most fan made cards are at least $2-3 dollars per card, while retail is $1 per card. So a pack of 6 will cost you $6+tax at retail flat, but usually runs $12-15 for fan made)

*retail only, no trading*(The closer you get to having a certain number of cards--almost about half, I think--the closer this gets to gambling. So on average, you'll start sinking more money than the cards you gain if you're trying to complete a set)

In my case with series 5, I finished 48 cards within 30 bought packs total, by retail + selling/trading, which isn't that bad, money speaking. Consider that the best case scenario for finishing with just retail would have been 24 packs total, statistically improbable thanks to dupes.


----------



## kemdi

Blueskyy said:


> I’ve had an issue with USPS too. One of my trades arrives to them a month later and another still hasn’t arrived after a while. I’m mailing their card back and stopping trading for a bit.


Yeah, it sucks tbh. Did you get tracking? If you did, open a missing mail inquiry on the package. After I did that my missing card was sent along within a week.


----------



## Blueskyy

kemdi said:


> Yeah, it sucks tbh. Did you get tracking? If you did, open a missing mail inquiry on the package. After I did that my missing card was sent along within a week.


I didn’t. I’m gonna send the card they sent me back with tracking this time though.I’m sure it’ll come eventually but it’s been taking so long.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Blueskyy said:


> I’ve had an issue with USPS too. One of my trades arrives to them a month later and another still hasn’t arrived after a while. I’m mailing their card back and stopping trading for a bit.


Yeah one of my trades has not arrived after over 3 weeks. They got my card but I haven’t gotten theirs yet. I am hoping it’s just late. 
I did go and buy a fan made version though in case it doesn’t because I have no cards left to trade and I really wanted this NPC for HHP.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

A FB group I am in had several people reporting seeing Series 1-5 back in Target stores the last day or so!! I asked at mine this morning and they said they were suppose to get them in yesterday but did not. They might by tomorrow.
I can't track down any links for online ordering yet. If anyone manages to find them maybe they could share?
Exciting!!!


----------



## _Rainy_

I checked online and mine only has series 5 for pick up only. I hope they get the other series as well because I still need more of those.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

_Rainy_ said:


> I checked online and mine only has series 5 for pick up only. I hope they get the other series as well because I still need more of those.


So far it seems that they are only in store but I am hoping they get them online eventually.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays

Also I started a new thread about this since this one is old, long, and was only about series 5.





__





						PSA: Series1-5 Amiibo cards seem to be coming back in stock at Target!
					

I posted a comment on the old PSA thread for series 5 last fall. But then a thought maybe a new thread would be good too? Several people in a FB group I am in have found Series 1-5 amiibo cards at Target starting yesterday. I went to the one closest to me today and talked to the tech section...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------

